# Bruchsal und Umgebung



## univega68 (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo Biker/innen aus B´sal und Umgebung,

wer von Euch hat böcke in der kommenden Saison 07,abwechslungsreiche Trails(alles was Spaßßßß macht) in verschiedenen Gebieten(in/um.- Bruchsal,.-Kraichtal,.-Schwarzwald,.-Pfalz usw) zu fahren??

Egal ob Anfänger oder Fortgeschritten,hey Leute!!!, der Spaß an der Sache zählt!!, die Leistung kann jeder selber bestimmen..... 

Freu mich auf Eure Mailzz

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## andi1969 (25. Januar 2007)

Wow Brusl lebt  und 2007 geht mal was na dann..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## univega68 (26. Januar 2007)

Hajoo lebt Brusl, ja was isch?? Geht bei Dir au was? Bischt dabei??


----------



## andi1969 (26. Januar 2007)

na klar an sonst würde ich nicht schreiben warte schon auf besser Wetter,auf den Schnee war man nicht eingestellt  aber wenns wärmer wird bin ich dabei


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. Januar 2007)

Bin auch dabei.
Wenns draußen wieder abgetaut hat, kanns losgehen  
Grüße aus Weingarten
Pat


----------



## andi1969 (26. Januar 2007)

Na Oskar1974 wie gehts deinem Fuji?????
Abtrünnig in richtung grosses C geworden


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. Januar 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na Oskar1974 wie gehts deinem Fuji?????
> Abtrünnig in richtung grosses C geworden



Ne dem Fuji geht es prächtig. Es hat nur einen neuen Freund bekommen .
Beide sind die besten Kumpels.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

gibts nen allgemeinen Treffpunkt, wo man sich für ne gemütliche Tour anschließen kann?

Komm auch aus der Gegend, und such Anschluß.


----------



## andi1969 (29. Januar 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibts nen allgemeinen Treffpunkt, wo man sich für ne gemütliche Tour anschließen kann?
> 
> Komm auch aus der Gegend, und such Anschluß.



Nö bis zur Zeit nicht , wäre aber mal ein Anfang um was auf die Reihe zu bekommen.*Ach ja spzd3005 willkommen im Club ,wenn´s warm wird ........*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Januar 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nö bis zur Zeit nicht , wäre aber mal ein Anfang um was auf die Reihe zu bekommen.*Ach ja spzd3005 willkommen im Club ,wenn´s warm wird ........*



DANKESCHÖN.

Freu mich schon drauf. Wär ja ne tolle Sache, wenn man sich in diesem Thread regelmäßig verabreden könnte, oder noch besser ne regelmäßige gemeinsame Ausfahrt auf die Beine stellen könnte.

Würd alles mitfahren (oder es zumindest versuchen). Bin seit 1990 auf Stollenreifen unterwegs. An manchen Jahren mit höherer Intensität, an anderen eher mit weniger Kilometern. 

Hab mir ein neues zeitgemäßeres Rad zusammengebastelt und wills jetzt wieder richtig wissen.


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2007)

Na dann, man kann sich ja auch mal so beschnuppern. So Samstags mal in Bruchsal Kaffee usw,´. Damit man mal weiss wer,wie und was man ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (30. Januar 2007)

andi1969.

Gute Idee mit dem ,,Beschnuppern'' . 
Da würde ich mich gerne anschließen. Kaffee trinken, fachsimpeln usw,
Grüße 
PatricK


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Januar 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> andi1969.
> 
> Gute Idee mit dem ,,Beschnuppern'' .
> Da würde ich mich gerne anschließen. Kaffee trinken, fachsimpeln usw,
> ...




Muss es Kaffee sein? Geht auch was anderes? 

Im übrigen: Habt Ihr hier im Forum irgendwo eure Räder reingestellt? Damit ich weiß, worauf ich mich mit euch einlasse. 
Meins muss ich wenns hell ist, mal fotografieren und ebenfalls zur Betrachtung anbieten.


----------



## Oskar1974 (31. Januar 2007)

Ja kuck mal hier sind meine











(aktuell mit Crossmax SL)

Wie wäre es mit Samstag Mittag.
Treffen in Bruchsal, etwas trinken und ein bischen quatschen
Grüße
Patrick


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2007)

Hab nur eins  

Ja Oscar1974 und spzd 3005 am Samstag ist nicht schlecht, hab ich zeit. müssen nur noch ausbaldobern wo !!!!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2007)

So, jetzt wollen wir mal schauen, ob ich das kapiere, mit dem Bilder hochladen.  

Hab auch nur ein Rad. Und das noch nicht mal ganz, siehe Bild. (Ich hoff, dass das jetzt dran hängt).

Würd gern mitfahren, leider hab ich grad Bindehautentzündung und Grippe. Aber das würd mich net mal so sehr vom Fahren abhalten  wenn ich hinten an meinem Rad ne Bremse hätte. Leider ist die zwar schon bestellt, aber noch mit der Post unterwegs. Leider.

Ach ja, ein RR hab ich doch noch. Altes Cadex mit Carbonrohr in Alu-Muffen geklebt, Shimano 600 und Unterrohrschalthebeln. Aber ich glaub, das ist hier nicht so interessant, denk ich.


----------



## Oskar1974 (1. Februar 2007)

Ja dann schlagt mal was vor. Bin für alles offen  
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2007)

Hi spzd 3005 zum fahren ist es noch zu* sau kalt* und mit Grippe absolutes no go.
Nettes FSR apropos

.... so na dann mal Nägel mit Köpfen  dann am Samstag um 15 Uhr(ist noch änderbar) im  Brasil  in Bruchsal


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2007)

Wenns morgen hell ist, und ich mich aus dem Haus traue, mach ich ein aufschlussreicheres Bild und schreib noch ein paar Worte dazu.

Bins aber selber bisher nur zum Bäcker gefahren, da ja noch leicht bremsbehindert.

Aber ihr werdet es ja eh selber noch sehen.

Wie lad ich eigentlich ein Bild direkt in meinen Beitrag? Das mit der angehängten Grafik sieht sch**** aus.


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2007)

Klick auf deinen Namen und dann musst du die fotos aus deinem Computer hochladen. und dann auf ...... ach ******** im erklären bin ich absolut :kotz:  

Foto in dein benutzer album laden und dann    http:// si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/bild_*nummer*.jpg     eingeben 
wenn du eine nachricht schreibst kannst man die schriftart usw. Ändern.
auf Grafik einfügen drücken und bild hochladen.


----------



## Oskar1974 (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo andi1969,
hallo SPZD 3005
15 Uhr / Brasil ist super .
 
Bis dann


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo Andi1969, hallo Oskar1974,

Brasil fällt für mich morgen aus. Meine Bindehautentzündung ist eher schlimmer wie besser geworden. Bin auch krankgeschrieben. Ist glaub ich nicht so geschickt, wenn mich jemand dort sehen würde.

Hab die Zeit genutzt, um ein Album anzulegen und drei Bilder vom aktuellen Evolutionsstand meines Enduros zu zeigen.

Hoffentlich funktioniert das jetzt so:


----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2007)

Hi SPZD3005

Schade wegen Morgen........ aber gute Bilder von Deinem FSR (baujahr?????).
Aber wir sehen uns noch, es gibt ja noch einige Samstage


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo Andi1969,
Rahmen ist von 2000. Hat noch ne abnehmbare (oder dranschraubbare) Disc-Aufnahme. 
Die Black ist ein 03er Modell.
Wenn ich eure Räder seh, is meins halt net so gewichtsorientiert.
Ich glaub, meine Laufräder wiegen mehr wie Dein ganzes Bike.


----------



## andi1969 (3. Februar 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi1969,
> Rahmen ist von 2000. Hat noch ne abnehmbare (oder dranschraubbare) Disc-Aufnahme.
> Die Black ist ein 03er Modell.
> Wenn ich eure Räder seh, is meins halt net so gewichtsorientiert.
> Ich glaub, meine Laufräder wiegen mehr wie Dein ganzes Bike.



Hi jeder hatt was er hatt , meine war auch mal anderst aufgebaut  uns Hauptsache Dein Bike macht Dir Spass.  

Mit dem Baujahr lag ich garnicht so falsch, hatte auf 2001 getippt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Februar 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hi jeder hatt was er hatt , meine war auch mal anderst aufgebaut  uns Hauptsache Dein Bike macht Dir Spass.



Hallo Andi1969,

das weiß ich ja noch nicht, ob es Spaß macht. Der Weg zum Bäcker ist jedenfalls schon mal besser wie vorher.  

Hab das Ding jetzt auch erst mal so aufgebaut, dass es fährt, und werd dann nach und nach die Schwachstellen erkennen und die dann auch beheben. Hab schon ein paar im Auge.

Wünsch Dir und Oskar1974 jedenfalls schon mal viel Spaß im Brasil.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Oskar1974 (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo andy1969,

falls du heute um 15 Uhr vorm Brasil gewartest hast, dann möchte ich mich hiermit entschuldigen. Habe den Post so verstanden das *kein Treffen * heute stattfindet.
Also wenn du da warst sorry nochmals.
Wollte dich nicht versetzten
Beste Grüße
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (3. Februar 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo andy1969,
> 
> falls du heute um 15 Uhr vorm Brasil gewartest hast, dann möchte ich mich hiermit entschuldigen. Habe den Post so verstanden das *kein Treffen * heute stattfindet.
> Also wenn du da warst sorry nochmals.
> ...



Shit, kein Wunder das niemand kam.Na ja dann am nächsten Samstag???? Na Ja wenigstens 2 gute Milchkaffee gehabt 
Mfg Andi


----------



## Oskar1974 (3. Februar 2007)

Hi andy 1969,

ok, super dann freue ich mich auf nächsten Samstag (10.2.), gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort .
Wünsche noch eine schönes Wochenende.
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Oskar1974 (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo ,
jemand lust heute auf  ne kleine Tour ?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo Patrick,

könnte maximal mit dem RR.

Mein MTB ist immer noch ohne Bremse.

Und leider auch erst vielleicht so ab 15.30 irgendwo. 

Gruss Dirk.

Bin eben von meiner Regierung zurückgepfiffen worden. Hatte ich fast vergessen. Bin ja noch krank geschrieben. Sorry. Nächstes mal aber ganz bestimmt. dann vielleicht auch mit Bremse und MTB.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Februar 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> jemand lust heute auf  ne kleine Tour ?



Sorry war nicht on -line und hab mir die Seuche ins Haus gehohlt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Februar 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Sorry war nicht on -line und hab mir die Seuche ins Haus gehohlt



Gute Besserung von meiner Seite. Bei dem Wetter auch kein Wunder.


----------



## andi1969 (6. Februar 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung von meiner Seite. Bei dem Wetter auch kein Wunder.



Danke!!!! Na was macht Deine Bremse so???? Schon eingetroffen??


----------



## Oskar1974 (6. Februar 2007)

Gute Besserung auch von mir andi,

Dirk wie geht es dir ?
Ist dein Bindehautentzündung abgeheilt? Hoffe doch.
Wie sieht es mit euch zwei am Samtag aus. Zweiter Anlauf im Brasil 
Meldet euch 
Grüße
Patrick


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Februar 2007)

@andi1969 
Da wart ich noch drauf. Aber muss kommen. Muss!

@Oskar1974
Ja danke, mir gehts wieder ganz gut. Auge wieder soweit in Ordnung. 
UND BRASIL AM SAMSTAG IST GEBUCHT. Werd pünktlichst um drei im Brasil sein. 

Wie erkenn ich euch eigentlich. Ein Rad sollte bei der Größe des Brasils besser keiner mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1sepp1 (7. Februar 2007)

hi und sorry

was oder wo ist das brasil?

würde ev. auch kommen am samstag: 15:00 uhr

gruss

sepp


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. Februar 2007)

@dirk + andi
180 groß blond 90-60-90  
ne Spaß beiseite , können uns ja vor dem Brasil treffen, Erkennungszeichen : weiße Rose   (kann es nicht lassen)

@sepp.
Das Brasil ist gegenüber vom Kino in Bruchsal .

Grüße an euch
noch ne schöne Arbeistwoche.
Freue mich auf Samtags
Patrick


----------



## andi1969 (8. Februar 2007)

Ähm ich lege einfach das Bike Magazin auf den Tisch.Daran wird wohl keiner dran vorbeilaufen

@Patrik+Dirk Danke kann ich gebrauchen(voll im Fieber usw.) 

na dann am Samstag um 15 Uhr


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Februar 2007)

Mal noch ne ganz andere Frage:

Was hört man eigentlich vom Thread-Ersteller. Uns erst hier aufhetzen und sich dann ganz still und leise verdrücken?

Hallo?


----------



## andi1969 (9. Februar 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Mal noch ne ganz andere Frage:
> 
> Was hört man eigentlich vom Thread-Ersteller. Uns erst hier aufhetzen und sich dann ganz still und leise verdrücken?
> 
> Hallo?



Gute Frage, dem hab ich auch ne Privat Mail geschickt und auch keine Reaktion soll einer mal verstehen


----------



## andi1969 (10. Februar 2007)

So Oscar1974 und SPZD3005,

war ein *Toller Mittag *in Brasil   und freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt am Wochenende  !!!!!!! Schade das manche Ihr ankommen angekündigt haben und leider lustige 2Stunden Fachsimpeln verpasst haben 
Es tut sich was in Brusel  

MfgAndi1969


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (11. Februar 2007)

@ andi1969,

dem kann ich nur zustimmen . Bis zum nächtsen Wochenende. Euch noch ein schönes Wochende 
Beste Grüße


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Februar 2007)

@Andi und Patrick,

freu mich schon auf nächsten Samstag. 

Ebenfalls schönes WE.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Februar 2007)

@Andi und Patrick

... was ich jetzt ganz vergessen hab noch zu fragen. Ich hoff ja mal, ich habs am Samstag nicht irgendwie überhört, aber haben wir jetzt nen definitiven Treffpunkt für den 17.02. ausgemacht? 

An die Uhrzeit 15.30 meine ich mich noch erinnern zu können, aber nicht mehr an den Treffpunkt. Mir war so, als ob wir zuletzt über Heidelsheim gesprochen haben. Aber genaueres ...  

Bitte helft mir auf die Sprünge, dass ich schon mal meine Anreiseroute planen kann.  

Und nochwas. Meine Karre ist nun endgültig fertig. Hab ich am Samstag vergessen zu sagen. Bremse ist dran. Wenns aufhört zu regnen (für länger wie 2 Minuten) werd ich gleich mal paar Bilder machen und die in meine Galerie laden.

Gruss und schönes WE.


----------



## andi1969 (12. Februar 2007)

@ Dirk+ Patrick
Nö einen Treffpunkt hatten wir noch nicht ausgemacht. Ich meine auch das 15.30 Uhr angesagt war. Wie wäre es den* Höllklamm Trail zu fahren* dann könnten wir uns in Untergrombach treffen. So zum Einstieg ......hoffentlich regnet´s nicht am Samstag
Super dann fährts endlich.....und bremst.

MFG ANDI


----------



## Oskar1974 (12. Februar 2007)

@ dirk und andi.

Ja, Samstag 15.30 ist ne super Zeit. So hatten wir es auch besprochen.
Der Treffpunkt: Untergrombach  oder Parkplatz GBZ zwischen Bruchsal und Untergrombach ? ! Dann können wir uns ja noch ein paar Meter flach warm radeln ;-)
Schöne Woche 
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Februar 2007)

@ Andi und Patrick

Warmradeln ist gut. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Parkplatz vom GBZ bei der Straßenbahnhaltestelle ist, da wo es an der B dingsbums an dem Campingplatz oder Naturfreundehaus hoch Richtung Eichelberg geht?

Wenn nicht, brauch ich die Koordinaten um dann nach den Sternen navigieren zu können.  

@ alle, die hier mitlesen, aber sich nicht trauen, auch ihren Senf dazu zu geben

Ihr seid auch herzlich eingeladen. Es beißt keiner. Und mitradeln darf auch jeder. Nur euer MTB solltet ihr vielleicht mitbringen.  

Hab übrigens 19 °C, Sonne und zwei Tage trockenes Wetter davor bestellt. Patrick will ja in kurzen Hosen radeln, wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe. Habs bei www.petrus.de bestellt. Ich hoffe, die können noch rechtzeitig liefern.


----------



## Oskar1974 (12. Februar 2007)

@dirk
Deine Koordinaten stimmen zu 100 %  
Na dann bis Samstag.
Na hoffentlich kommt deine Bestellung rechtzeitig  

Beste Grüße
Patrick


----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2007)

Gut Tag und Uhrzeit steht, na dann bis Samstag und H appy Trail´s


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Februar 2007)

Wie war das jetzt nochmal mit den kurzen Hosen?

Die Wetterprognose sagt zwar gutes Wetter voraus, aber auch nur (wenn man um diese Jahreszeit überhaupt "nur" sagen darf) 12 °C.

Darf ich unter den Shorts evtl. ne lange Radhose anziehen? Oder wäre das ein grobes Foul? Es ist ja nicht wegen der Kälte, aber ich denke, ohne würde meine Aerodynamik ein wenig leiden ... blub blub. 

Also: Morgen 15.30 Parkplatz GBZ. Werd meine Digicam mitnehmen und ein paar Bilder machen, die wir dann online stellen können. Vielleicht steigt die Teilnehmenzahl bei der nächsten Ausfahrt dann ja noch ein wenig.

Also, über Nacht noch kräftig die Kette ölen und viel Nudeln essen.


----------



## speedygonzales (17. Februar 2007)

bleibt der Termin bei heute 15:30?
wie viel Leute haben fest zugesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (17. Februar 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> bleibt der Termin bei heute 15:30?
> wie viel Leute haben fest zugesagt?



@speedygonzales---ja oder hast du was anderes gelesen?????? bis jetzt sind wir 3 und ???????......

@spzd3005-- gut dann bin ich nicht der einzige mit langen Hosen  ich bring noch mein Foto mit  gibt noch mehr Bilder...........


----------



## speedygonzales (17. Februar 2007)

also ich komme mit, und bringe noch ein Freund mit..
achja, bereitet euch auf eine Schlammschlacht vor, matsch ohne ende, bin gespannt ob ich mit meine angefahrene Reifen hoch komme  
bin momentan aber nicht fit, meine Letze Tour war vor ein paar Monate


----------



## andi1969 (17. Februar 2007)

So nun war es heute um 15.30 Uhr soweit das wir unsere Tour gestartet haben.*(SPZD3005-OSKAR1974- ANDI1969 und zwei spontan Mitfahrer Speedygonzales mit Kumpel) *
Los ging von Bruchsal aus in die Hölklamm und nebenbei wurde noch der Michaelsberg geentert um über die Eichelberg Flanke zurück am Ausgangspunk zu enden. 

Bilder finden sich bei SPZD3005 und mir in der Fotogalerie!!!also los und anschauen 

P.S: aua das gibt Muskelkater morgen, aber tolle Tour


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Februar 2007)

Sehr geile Tour. Danke dass ich mitrocken durfte.  

Das bleibt hoffentlich nicht unsere letzte Tour.


----------



## Oskar1974 (17. Februar 2007)

Ne,auf keinen Fall !!!!
Freue mich auf die nächsten Runden mit euch ! 
Schönes Wochenende noch 
Bis nächste Woche  
Grüße
Pat


----------



## andi1969 (18. Februar 2007)

Jo das war nicht das letzte mal.....war einfach nur gut 
Bis am nächsten WOE. 

@SPZD super Bilder


----------



## speedygonzales (18. Februar 2007)

schließe mich  den anderen an, hat spass gemacht!
bis zum nächsten mal dann


----------



## andi1969 (20. Februar 2007)

So........Gentelman Start your Bike..... 
Wieder am Samstag um 15.30 ????? gleicher Parkplatz???? 

Mfg ANDI1969


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich kann samstags dieses WE nicht. Hab für Abends Karten für ne Tuntenveranstaltung (Ballet - yes yes yes). 

Tja. Was soll ich machen.

Aber hab jetzt ein Bild von meinem Zweitrad in meiner Galerie. Damit will ich nächstes Jahr hauptsächlich den Kinderanhänger ziehen, damit mein Enduro nicht so geplagt wird. Muss nur noch hinten die Julie dran, wenn sie wieder befüllt ist.

Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß für Samstag und bin nächstes WE wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (20. Februar 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> ich kann samstags dieses WE nicht. Hab für Abends Karten für ne Tuntenveranstaltung (Ballet - yes yes yes).
> 
> Aber hab jetzt ein Bild von meinem Zweitrad in meiner Galerie. Damit will ich nächstes Jahr hauptsächlich den Kinderanhänger ziehen, damit mein Enduro



Kinderanhänger? sowas altmodisches, Kinder fahren heute selber!


----------



## Oskar1974 (21. Februar 2007)

Samstag geht i.O.

Gleiche Zeit gleicher Ort !
Bis dann
Grüße


----------



## andi1969 (22. Februar 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Samstag geht i.O.
> 
> Gleiche Zeit gleicher Ort !
> Bis dann
> Grüße



@ Oskar und Speedy 
Ach wenn Dirk am Samstag nicht dabei ist, könnten wir ja anstatt um *15.30 wenn alle mittmachen um 14.30 starten. *Vorschlag.....oder???

@ SPZD3005 (Dirk) 
Sachmal warst Du mal Dirt jump oder 4Cross mäsig unterwegs........  Dein HT macht so den eindruck. Fetter BOMBER.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Februar 2007)

Ich beneide euch. Wäre auch gerne dabei.  

@ Andi. Naja. Wenn Du dem, was ich fahre einen deutschen Namen geben willst, nenne es Urban Riding. Du kannst aber auch Treppen-u.ä-runter-fahren-und-manchmal-auf-die-Fresse-fallen dazu sagen.  Aber auf dem GBZ-Parkplatz wirst Du den "Bomber" nie bewundern dürfen. Beim ersten Berg würde ich sterben.  Da fährt sich das Enduro doch angenehmer.


----------



## speedygonzales (22. Februar 2007)

@Andi

ich kann leider immer noch nicht für dem Samstag zusagen, es könnte passieren dass ich das Wochenende durcharbeiten muss, aber falls es sich einrichten lässt bin auf jedem Fall dabei!


----------



## Oskar1974 (22. Februar 2007)

Ja 14:30 ist super. 
Hoffen wir mal dass uns Petrus keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht  
Schade Dirk, dass du nicht kannst. Dann bis nächstes WE  
Bis dann
Pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (23. Februar 2007)

@SPZD OOOOch ich heul gleich mit  armer Dirk eine Runde bedauern  

@ Speedygonzales tja Arbeit geht vor schade .......... 

@ Oskar 1974   Na dann waren´s am Samstag nur noch 2 (Downhill Training )


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Februar 2007)

Danke fürs Mitleid. Aber ich habs mir selber eingebrockt. 

Bitte Digi mitnehmen. Will Bilder sehen.

Können wir eigentlich auch mal Sonntags fahren gehen, oder ist der Sonntag bei euch eher ungeschickt?

Gruss und viel Spaß und gutes Wetter für morgen.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Februar 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Mitleid. Aber ich habs mir selber eingebrockt.
> 
> Bitte Digi mitnehmen. Will Bilder sehen.
> 
> ...



Jaaa komm noch einmal Bauchpinseln (armer Kerl)  
Klar geht auch Sonntag warum nicht?????Bei mir eigentlich fast immer.  
Bilder gibts........  klarer Fall,falls ich noch kann vor lauter fertig.......(Berghoch mit Pat..... Uphill KING )


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Februar 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> (Berghoch mit Pat..... Uphill KING )



Das wird hart werden. Lieg heut mal lieber früh ins Bett und ess vorher ordentlich Nudeln, damit Dein Motor was zum verbrennen hat.  

Wir könnten nächstes WE ja mal was für Sonntag ausmachen, wenn es den anderen Recht ist.


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. Februar 2007)

@andi und dirk:
Können gerne auch Sonntags fahren.  
@Dirk. das nächste We kommt bestimmt 
@andi:  bring mir bitte morgen ein paar Downhill Kniffe bei !!
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter

Bis um 14:30 H
Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Februar 2007)

Lasst es krachen ...


----------



## andi1969 (23. Februar 2007)

@ PAT aber gern  immer wieder mit Freude,ach das Wetter hält bestimmt.

Weist Du schon das Wolfman weg von FUJI ist und für Ergon fährt ab 2007

@ Dirk  aber hallo klar doch und Du geniese deinen Abend


----------



## andi1969 (25. Februar 2007)

So aus 4 wurden am Samstag 2 Tapfere zum fahren(Oskar1974 und meine Wenigkeit),leider zürnte uns der Wettergott während wir den Eichelberg erklommen. 




Aber nach einer Pause ( 30 min.) hatte Er ein Einsehen  und die Sonne strahlte um die Trails zu surfen und das Downhill Training für Oskar1974 zu beginnen.

Dannach gings rüber zum Michaelsberg und zurück zum Eichelberg und keine Samstag Wanderer unterwegs(freie Bahn im Wald). Vereinzelt wahren noch einige MTBler unterwegs. 

Teilweise sind wir die Trails mehr geschwommen als gefahren, Matsch ohne Ende   ( da freut sich das Kind im Biker).

Aber Schlammbäder sollen ja gut für die Haut sein........


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Februar 2007)

Sehr geil. Schade dass ich nicht dabei war.

Gut, dass der Petrus das nochmal eingesehen hat mit dem Wetter. 

Hat Patrick sein Handicap im DH verbessern können?

Hab die Bilder in Andis Galerie gesehen. Das sieht ja mal übelst nach Schulstunde und Einzelunterricht aus. Weiter so. 

Wobei wir uns da ja ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Wenn er runter so schnell wird wie rauf, dann sehen wir ihn künftig nur noch von hinten.


----------



## andi1969 (25. Februar 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Schade dass ich nicht dabei war.
> 
> Gut, dass der Petrus das nochmal eingesehen hat mit dem Wetter.
> 
> ...



Jo schade aber nächstes WOE wirds wieder lustig. 
Doch Wettermähsig riesen Schwein gehabt(Sturm und geschüttet  ) hätte nicht gedacht das die Sonne noch rauskommt.

Bei Pat ist noch viel Arbeit da.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Februar 2007)

Werd mal für nächsten Sonntag wieder gutes Wetter und nen trockenen Trail bestellen.


----------



## andi1969 (26. Februar 2007)

Cooler Helm sieht doch gut aus Dirk 

OOOOOCH NÖ habe mich gerade so an die Erdfeuchte gewöhnt Dirk, wie wäre es mal mit MOHRBIKEN in Weingarten.......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Februar 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> OOOOOCH NÖ habe mich gerade so an die Erdfeuchte gewöhnt Dirk, wie wäre es mal mit MOHRBIKEN in Weingarten.......



Ich mach alles mit. Hab in der Garage irgendwo sogar noch ein Schutzblech (heißt das noch so) rumliegen. Das könnte ich ja ans Rad basteln.

Und wenns nicht passt ... braun ist glaub ich 2007 Modefarbe.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Februar 2007)

So Jungs und Mäd.... am Samstag oder Sonntag fahren und um ???? Uhr 
Bitte um Vorschläge  ( auch eventuelle Mitleser aus Bruchsal usw)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Februar 2007)

Meins wäre Sonntag und Uhrzeit vielleicht ab 14.30 Uhr.

Werd auch wieder Sonne und gutes Wetter bei Petrus bestellen.


----------



## Trailhunter (28. Februar 2007)

Hi,
bin im Dezember von Stuttgart nach Wiesental umgezogen (was macht man nicht alles für die Mädels  ). Nun ist die Gegend ja hier recht platt (naja, südlich von Bruchsal geht es ja hügelig los) und ich hatte es bisher vorgezogen das letzte Jahr nur mit dem RR rumzuheizen.
Bis auf ein paar "Kanonental"-Biker (der Bunny-Hop-Shop leistet wohl ganze Arbeit  ) ist es hier recht ruhig was die grobstollige Fraktion angeht oder die fahren alle im Flecktarn rum. Wer weiß. Eichelberg ist als Trailrevier sicher nicht schlecht, denn das kenne ich noch aus meiner BW-Zeit  .
Also, wenn das Wetter besser wird (nee, bei dem jetzigen Rotzwetter fahre ich lieber auf der Rolle oder im Studio, da haste vielleicht noch 'nen tollen Ausblick) wäre ich gern mit von der Partie. Ach ja, muß mir noch 'ne neue Werkstatt suchen. Bunny-Hop-Shop kommt nicht in Frage, da die schon die Nase rümpften als ich was von Hope-Brakes und Rotwild (Europa rulez) sagte. Haben's wohl nicht nötig.
Mein Bike braucht 'nen kompletten Check (stand fast 18 Monate im Stall) und danach kann es losgehen. Wenn jemand auch Böcke hätte konditionell auch was auf dem RR zu machen, dann fände ich das gleich 3x toll.
Also, bis demnächst hier im Forum oder auf dem Trail.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Februar 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin im Dezember von Stuttgart nach Wiesental umgezogen (was macht man nicht alles für die Mädels  ). Nun ist die Gegend ja hier recht platt (naja, südlich von Bruchsal geht es ja hügelig los) und ich hatte es bisher vorgezogen das letzte Jahr nur mit dem RR rumzuheizen.
> Bis auf ein paar "Kanonental"-Biker (der Bunny-Hop-Shop leistet wohl ganze Arbeit  ) ist es hier recht ruhig was die grobstollige Fraktion angeht oder die fahren alle im Flecktarn rum. Wer weiß. Eichelberg ist als Trailrevier sicher nicht schlecht, denn das kenne ich noch aus meiner BW-Zeit  .
> Also, wenn das Wetter besser wird (nee, bei dem jetzigen Rotzwetter fahre ich lieber auf der Rolle oder im Studio, da haste vielleicht noch 'nen tollen Ausblick) wäre ich gern mit von der Partie. Ach ja, muß mir noch 'ne neue Werkstatt suchen. Bunny-Hop-Shop kommt nicht in Frage, da die schon die Nase rümpften als ich was von Hope-Brakes und Rotwild (Europa rulez) sagte. Haben's wohl nicht nötig.
> ...



Hi Trailhunter

Komisch wusste garnicht das ich in Tarnkleidung auf meiner *Nichtkanonental*
unterwegs war *aber trotzdem Herzlich willkommen [/B aber Man(n) kann auch bei dem Rotzwetter fahren( siehe Fotos)  

MFG Andi1969

Termine und Abfahrt findest Du hier im Tread*


----------



## Trailhunter (28. Februar 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Komisch wusste garnicht das ich in Tarnkleidung auf meiner *Nichtkanonental*
> unterwegs war



Hi, sooft bin ich jetzt nicht direkt in Bruchsal. Mir sind nur hier (Waghäusel und Umgebung) durchschnittlich viele Cannondale-Biker aufgefallen. Daher meine *scherzhafte* Vermutung das der Rest sehr gut getarnt sein muß.
Ich gebe es offen zu daß ich nicht viel Bock habe bei dem momentanen Wetter zu biken.

weil mit nassen Klamotten bei den Temperaturen man sich den Rest holt
ich zwar gern am Bike schraube aber weniger gern putze

Wie lange seit Ihr im Schnitt denn so unterwegs? Habt Ihr 'nen Plan (Technik, Kilometer) oder fahrt Ihr just for fun?


----------



## Oskar1974 (28. Februar 2007)

Guten Abend ,
wünsche ich mal hier an alle.! 
Ja diese Woche geht ja wohl in puncto Wetter so weiter wie die Letzte aufgehört hat. 

@Trailhunter: Sind die letzten beiden Male so ca. 25 KM mit ca. 400 HM gefahren.
Andi und Dirk sind technisch sehr gut, meine Wenigkeit hat es lieber wenn's gut bergauf geht. Bergrunter bin ich ein kleiner Hosen********r 
Aber das wird vielleicht auch noch anders (Andi hat ja schon gute Tipps gegeben).
Rennrad fahre ich auch ab und an, um gute Grundlagen zu bekommen (Albstadt Marathon dieses Jahr) , momentan ist aber meine Rennradgabel bei Canyon (Rückrufaktion). 
Tja, der Bunny Hop Shop ist so ne Sache. Habe zwar auch ein großes "C" von dort, aber über mein Fuji Carbon Hartail haben sie auch nur gelästert.
So sind sie halt 
Bist herzlich zur nächsten Ausfahrt eingeladen.
Ein Schwabe unter Badnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Februar 2007)

Um nicht aufzufallen, hab ich mir sogar extra nen neuen Helm gekauft. 






Ich kann mich Oskar da nur anschließen. Gemütliche Gruppe, die hoch oder runterwärts bei Bedarf je nach Fähigkeiten des Einzelnen in unterschiedlicher Intensität Gas gibt oder bremst. Alles klar?  

Bist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Februar 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Hi, sooft bin ich jetzt nicht direkt in Bruchsal. Mir sind nur hier (Waghäusel und Umgebung) durchschnittlich viele Cannondale-Biker aufgefallen. Daher meine *scherzhafte* Vermutung das der Rest sehr gut getarnt sein muß.
> Ich gebe es offen zu daß ich nicht viel Bock habe bei dem momentanen Wetter zu biken.
> 
> weil mit nassen Klamotten bei den Temperaturen man sich den Rest holt
> ...



HI Trailhunter

War auch *scherzhaft* gemeint, bin sowieso locker drauf.(meistens jedennfalls) 
Na ja Wetter ist normal auch nicht mein Fall, aber es geht wenn es nicht regnet....... 

Ok Oscar 1974 und SPZD3005 haben ja soweit alles erklärt.... 
Alles ganz normale Biker mit Stärken und Schwächen, es geht um den Spass am miteinander biken!!!!!!!

Gruss Andi1969


----------



## holzox1 (1. März 2007)

Sodannmalmitverabred.

Wenn Ihr nix gegen nen caferacerfahrer habt bin ich demnächst 
auch dabei. Fähigkeiten sollten angepasst werden. Das heisst:
ich komm nach!
Ab nächster Woche bin ich wieder im Land, und werd mich melden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. März 2007)

holzox1 schrieb:


> Sodannmalmitverabred.



Herzlich willkommen.

Wir werden vermutlich diesen Sonntag das nächste mal ausfahren. Wenn dir das schon reicht, super. Wenn nicht, bist Du dann die Woche drauf auch lich willkommen.

Hier mal die Wetterprognose für dieses WE:





[/url][/IMG]

Wegen dem Fahrtempo mußt Du dir keine Sorgen machen. Wir fahren so langsam, dass wir sogar kleinere Reparaturen (Steuersatz einpressen ect.) während dem Fahren durchführen.


----------



## andi1969 (1. März 2007)

Na dann nageln wir mal den *Sonntag um 14.30 Uhr fest. wieder am Parkplatz **S-Bahn Haltestelle GBZ( Gewerbliches Bildungs Zentrum)*

Weil das Wetter besser wird ,hoffe ich am Sonntag das wir nicht den Freischwimmer auf den Trails machen. zur Zeit hasse ich das WetterRegen- Regen -Regen  da kriegst du es an der Birne


----------



## holzox1 (2. März 2007)

Diese Woche reicht es nicht, und nächsten Sonntag bin 
ich wegen ner Familienfeier in Dortmund. Aber der nächste 
freie Sonntag kommt bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (2. März 2007)

mit meine abgefahrene Reifen, möchte ich nicht unbedingt gewisse Stellen am Katzenberg fahren..  
Welche Reifen könnt ihr mir empfehlen? (für Asphalt & Schotter) .. vielleicht kann ich am Samstag welche kaufen..

Na hoffentlich macht das Wetter am Sonntag mit..


----------



## andi1969 (2. März 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Welche Reifen könnt ihr mir empfehlen? (für Asphalt & Schotter) .. vielleicht kann ich am Samstag welche kaufen..
> 
> Na hoffentlich macht das Wetter am Sonntag mit..



Auf die schnelle Noppy Nick von Schwalbe 2.1 oder 2.25 oder Littel Albert
Continental Explorer 2.1 oder Specialized Roll X 2.0 , hat Bunny Hopp in Bruchsal.

Laut Vorhersage ist am Sonntag gutes Wetter 

Gruss Andi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. März 2007)

Hat eigentlich noch nie einer gesagt:

"Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, sondern nur schlechte Reifen" ?  

Falls nicht, hab ich den Spruch jetzt ab sofort gepachtet und möchte bei jedem Zitieren namentlich erwähnt werden. Also ihr könnt "nach Dirk" oder "wie Dirk immer sagt" dazu sagen oder schreiben, wenn ihr diesen Satz verwendet.


----------



## andi1969 (2. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch nie einer gesagt:
> 
> "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, sondern nur schlechte Reifen" ?
> 
> Falls nicht, hab ich den Spruch jetzt ab sofort gepachtet und möchte bei jedem Zitieren namentlich erwähnt werden. Also ihr könnt "nach Dirk" oder "wie Dirk immer sagt" dazu sagen oder schreiben, wenn ihr diesen Satz verwendet.




 recht hatt er  aber so schlecht ist der Explorer nicht(den hatte ich auch mal vor Jahren......(aua binn ich alt ) zum hier rum düsen reichts alle mal.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. März 2007)

Was wollen wir am Sonntag unter die Räder nehmen? Wollen wir mal versuchen, den Trail von vor zwei Wochen von Unter-/Obergrombach aus Richtung Weingarten fahren? Also die umgekehrte Richtung.

Oder ist das nicht fahrbar?

@Oskar Hast Du schon zugesagt, für Sonntag?


----------



## speedygonzales (2. März 2007)

meine Güte desto mehr ich die SUFU benutze, desto schlimmer wird es...
A sagt Reife gut alles gut, nächste sagt  Reife A ist mist nehme Reife B aber C meint...........

Da ist ja viel einfacher Reifen für mein Mopped zu kaufen  

ob 2.1 2.25 usw.. passt, da hilft wohl nur Probieren richtig?
Momentan habe ich ein 50-559 (26x2) is 170 Impac Crossway.
bei einem Reifen mit mehr Volumen, brauche ich wohl auch einen neuen Schlauch  oder?

Der Conti Explorer ist übrigens falls es jemand interessiert in Ka (BOC24) für 10 EUR im Angebot..

Mal schauen ob die im laden den IRC Mythos XC haben, scheint ein sehr guten ruf im Forum zu haben. (Nass und Tocken)

Danke Dirk & Andi für die PM!


----------



## andi1969 (2. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Was wollen wir am Sonntag unter die Räder nehmen? Wollen wir mal versuchen, den Trail von vor zwei Wochen von Unter-/Obergrombach aus Richtung Weingarten fahren? Also die umgekehrte Richtung.
> 
> Oder ist das nicht fahrbar?
> 
> @Oskar Hast Du schon zugesagt, für Sonntag?



Na ja fahrbar schon aber 90 Prozet nur Forstautobahn un ab und an sau steil , dachte an Höllklamm aber mal meine special Auffahrt oder die Runde von Samstag mit Pat, war auch sauber zu fahren und hat einige lustige auf und Abfahrten....... oder mir fällt noch was ein....bis Sonntag!!!!!  

Na Pat ist doch bestimmt dabei


----------



## speedygonzales (2. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Oder ist das nicht fahrbar?



falls Du einen "bestimmten Trail" meinst, also, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es geht, vor allem bei dem Matsch aber man kann es ja probieren, die restliche restliche Strecke dürfte Problemlos sein..

Es gibt aber auch einige nette Trails mehr in der nähe die wir vor 2 Wochen nicht gefahren sind..


----------



## andi1969 (2. März 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob die im laden den IRC Mythos XC haben, scheint ein sehr guten ruf im Forum zu haben. (Nass und Tocken)
> 
> Danke Dirk & Andi für die PM!



Au den hatte ich auch mal vor Lichtjahren der war auch sehr gut sauberer Gripp, vor allem im Waldboden.
wenn du einen 2.1 zoll reifen nimmst, brauchst du keinen neuen Schlauch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. März 2007)

Forstautobahn? 90% ??? Das muss jetzt also dann doch nicht sein.

Dann lieber Höllklamm mit Specialauffahrt. Sollte schon etwas dabei sein, für das es sich lohnt, das Rad hinterher putzen zu müssen.

Schutzblech für vorne ist schon angebracht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. März 2007)

Na klar hab extra mei Enduro Reifen drauf und Speed Stuff Schutzblech vorne dran, hey wir haben Seite 5 erreicht.......  mensch 5 Seiten alt
hätte ich vor 4 Wochen nicht gedacht


----------



## Oskar1974 (2. März 2007)

Hallo an alle .
Bin Sonntag dabei, würde aber vorschlagen den Bodenverhältnissen angepasste Wege zu fahren.
Ich gebe ja zu, dass mir rutschig nicht so angenehm ist 
Können ja mal schauen, ob wir ein paar KM mehr auf den Tacho bekommen.
@speedygonzales:
Kauf die den Nobby Nic 2.1. Den Reifen bekommst du überall. Er dürfte wohl der Allrounder unter den Reifen sein.
Also bis Sonntag 14:30 H an gewohntem Treffpunt.
Kette rechts ( noch so ein toller Spruch)  
Grüße


----------



## andi1969 (2. März 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle .
> Bin Sonntag dabei, würde aber vorschlagen den Bodenverhältnissen angepasste Wege zu fahren.
> Ich gebe ja zu, dass mir rutschig nicht so angenehm ist



Ja wie, immer noch Deine Rennreifen mit Mini Stollen drauf Pat das wird haltlos am Sonntag , es soll Samstag heftig schütten da werden selbst Forstwege lustig rutschig


----------



## Oskar1974 (2. März 2007)

Ja, habe die Reifen noch nicht getauscht.
Habe im Moment keine Schläuche zu Hause und denke nicht das ich Morgen dazukommne Latex Schläuche zu kaufen. 
Der Conti auf meinem Scalpel geht doch aber oder  
Gruß
P.S. http://www. Stollenbeiker.de ist echt lustig 
Bis dann
Pat


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. März 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> P.S. http://www. Stollenbeiker.de ist



Ich habs Andi in ner PM schon geschrieben. Habt ihr euch die Klamotten/Caps bei denen mal angeschaut, auf der site?

Ich würd vielleicht was bestellen. Wenn ihr Interesse dran habt, könntet ihr mitbestellen. Dann können wir uns die Versandkosten teilen.

Ich schick mal ne Email hin, was das Zeug kostet.

Gruss


----------



## Trailhunter (2. März 2007)

Hi Folks,

also ich bin mit dem Schwalbe King Jim (keine Ahnung ob's den noch gibt ) echt zufrieden. Selbst bei 'nem Alpencross 2005 war das Gewicht des 2,35" akzeptabel und ließ bergab keine Gedanken nach etwaig fehlender Spurtreue und Kurvenstabilität aufkommen.






@Oskar
Latex-Schläuche sind eigentlich ein Placebo und das weniger an Gewicht bringt dann echt nur was bei Leichtbaufetischisten. Zumindest bringt das mehr an Kosten subjektiv keine spürbare Leistungssteigerung. Butyl-Gummis reichen locker.


----------



## andi1969 (3. März 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> also ich bin mit dem Schwalbe King Jim (keine Ahnung ob's den noch gibt ) echt zufrieden. Selbst bei 'nem Alpencross 2005 war das Gewicht des 2,35" akzeptabel und ließ bergab keine Gedanken nach etwaig fehlender Spurtreue und Kurvenstabilität aufkommen.




Nö den gibst nicht mehr wurde durch Nobby Nick ersetzt( hab noch einen leicht gebrauchten, falls jemand danach sucht)
Aber Latexschl. sind durchstich resistenter, hab seit Jahren Latex drin und mit Butylschl. 2mal Durchstich und Snakebite


----------



## speedygonzales (3. März 2007)

Hallo Oskar,

ich gehe später zum Boc u.a. nach Ka. ein kaufen, wenn mir die genaue Bezeichnung/Grösse der Schläuche sagst und was sie max kosten sollen, kann ich sie ja mitnehmen und Dir morgen geben..


----------



## speedygonzales (3. März 2007)

so war eben beim b.o.c einkaufen.. 
ich habe den Explorer Pro UST 26 x 2,1 gekauft.. von 45 auf 15 Reduziert.. 
ich wusste nicht das UST Schlauchlos bedeutet, kann ich es trotzdem verwenden?
Eigentlich wollte ich das IRC Mythos XC nehmen, hatten sie aber nur in 1,9

Der Verkäufer war noch überfordert als ich *Kopf schüttel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (3. März 2007)

Du kannst einen UST Reifen auch mit Schlauch auf einer normalen Felge fahren. UST Reifen sind allerdings deutlich schwerer als der entsprechende normale Reifen.


----------



## andi1969 (3. März 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so war eben beim b.o.c einkaufen..
> ich habe den Explorer Pro UST 26 x 2,1 gekauft.. von 45 auf 15 Reduziert..
> ich wusste nicht das UST Schlauchlos bedeutet, kann ich es trotzdem verwenden?
> Eigentlich wollte ich das IRC Mythos XC nehmen, hatten sie aber nur in 1,9
> ...



Aua ist aber ein ganz heftiger Sauladen,wenn die Dich so falsch beraten 
sowas darf nicht passieren .
aber Eike hat recht.....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. März 2007)

Kurze Hosen, heute?


----------



## andi1969 (4. März 2007)

Vieleicht mal abwarten


----------



## speedygonzales (4. März 2007)

die Frage ist mehr, sind heute Schutzbleche erlaubt?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. März 2007)

Auf die Frage mit den Schutzblechen gibts von mir ein klares Ja.

Wobei ich meins net recht an die Black dran bekomme.

Bis später.

Hats mit den Reifen geklappt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (4. März 2007)

Kurze Hosen und Tank Top !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (4. März 2007)

> Auf die Frage mit den Schutzblechen gibts von mir ein klares Ja.



vor dem Photos schießen werden selbstverständlich abgemacht  



> Hats mit den Reifen geklappt?



Bike steht gerade auf dem Montageständer ich fange gleich an..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. März 2007)

Danke für die geilen Trails heute.   

Hätte etwas weniger matschig sein können, aber ansonsten weltklasse.

Phasenweise bin ich mir vorgekommen wie auf den North Shore Trails. 

@Patrick: Kannst Du die Fakten (km und hm) der heutigen Tour mal reinschreiben? Danke.


----------



## andi1969 (4. März 2007)

So heute waren wieder vier Tapferen unterwegs um die Trail unter die noch sauberen Stollen zu nehmen. 
Ab in Richtung Eichelberg um einen kleinen Down Hill zum Einstieg zu surfen und weiter am Jüdischen Friedhof vorbei in Richtung Michaelsberg zu fahren.
AM M-BERG  einen super Trail  abwärts zu fahren und wieder hoch zu biken(aua  aua).
Nach einer kleinen "wo gehts hin Diskusion" fuhren wir zur Höllklamm um dann nach 24km und ca. 400Hm wieder am Ausgangspunk zu Enden.





Danach sahen die Bikes und Rider so aus recht Schlammig 

Mfg andi1969

P.S. war heute wieder eine tolle Ausfahrt mit Oskar1974,Speedy gonzale und SPZD3005


----------



## Oskar1974 (4. März 2007)

Hallo und guten Abend ihr Höllenhunde  
War mal wieder ne tolle Tour heute, auch wenn ihr wieder auf mich warten mußtet 
Sei's drum
Hatte so ca 25 Km mit 458 Hm auf dem Tacho. Ganz schön für dieses Jahreszeit.
Freue mich auf nächste Woche. Sollten uns mal schon die Ausfahrten in Heidelsheim und Unteröwisheim im Kalender vormerken. Mit euch macht es mehr Spaß 
Schönen Abend noch
Gruß an euch Vier


----------



## speedygonzales (4. März 2007)

Gentleman,

es war mal wieder ein vergnügen mit euch zu fahren 
freue mich schon auf nächste mal!..


----------



## holzox1 (6. März 2007)

Das Wetter war ja mal Weltklasse am 
Sonntag. Schade das ich nicht mitkonnte.

Was mich aber ein wenig beängstigt ist das 
Bild mit der komischen Abdeckung über dem
Vorderrad. Was ist das? Sowas gibt´s in meinem
Fundus garnicht. Kommt Ihr damit ohne Schlamm-
spritzer heim? Dann macht das doch keinen Spass oder?

      

Ich hoffe mir reichts Sonntag in einer Woche!


----------



## Trailhunter (6. März 2007)

Jo, Wetter war wohl echt gigantisch. Habe ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Nachtschicht).
Naja, wie gesagt, das Bike muß noch in die Werkstatt. Sind Sachen zu machen wo mir das Werkzeug fehlt.

@holzox1
Fender habe ich auch keine. Manchmal wäre es nicht schlecht gewesen, da man sich dann den Schlamm net von der Brille wischen muß.
Aber die Tage sind eher selten wo ich die bräuchte und ansonsten wird der Dreck halt geschluckt.  
@Oskar
Bin koi Schwoabe und auch kein Badener. Laßt Euch überraschen.


----------



## andi1969 (6. März 2007)

holzox1 schrieb:


> Das Wetter war ja mal Weltklasse am
> Sonntag. Schade das ich nicht mitkonnte.
> 
> Was mich aber ein wenig beängstigt ist das
> ...



Nö wir wahren trotzdem zum Waschen verurteilt,ich hab nicht gern den halben Kraichgau im Auge und Gesicht 
Ja was denn Du hoffst am WOE ???Wird auch Samstags gefahren jeh nach Zeit.......


----------



## andi1969 (6. März 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Jo, Wetter war wohl echt gigantisch. Habe ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann überrasch uns mal  da sind wir mal echt gespannt ein paar Fotos im Album währen ein Anfang!!!!!

MFG andi1969


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. März 2007)

Der Sonntag hat gerockt.

@holzox: Ich wär froh, wenn meins an meine Gabel passen würde, und nicht dauernd auf den Reifen fallen würde. Vielleicht sieht das Rad damit etwas ******* aus, aber ich hätte sehr gerne ******* ausgesehen.

@Trailhunter: Wenn Du kein Badener und kein Schwabe bist, bist Du dann Rumpelstilzchen?        

Wäre echt witzig, wenn jeder, der hier im Thread schon mal geposted hat, auch mal sein Versprechen einlöst und am GBZ-Parkplatz auftaucht, und ne Runde mit uns dreht. Was wir übrigens einführen könnten, ist Feierabendbierchen. Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

Lustig. Die Sternchen hab ich gar nicht rein gemacht. Aber werd mich künftig dran halten und keine bösen Wort mehr verwenden.


----------



## speedygonzales (6. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Was wir übrigens einführen könnten, ist Feierabendbierchen. Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?



und wie bekommst Du Deine mind. 25 km auf dem Tacho?(*)  



(*) das versteht nur wer am Sonntag dabei war


----------



## Oskar1974 (6. März 2007)

@dirk.
Das mit dem Feierabendbierchen könnte man einrichten !! 
Grüße


----------



## andi1969 (7. März 2007)

Ja wie Alkohol nach dem Sport ........ ich bin Schockiert aber gegen ein Biieer sag ich nichts mmmmmm lecker( muss mal zum Kühlschrank)  

also Dirk du sollst doch nicht ******** schreiben,es könnten ja Minderjährige im Netz sein. 

Tja das mit dem Tacho wird noch lustig....... gell Jungs


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. März 2007)

Hab gestern mein Rad abgedampft. Der Dreck war ganz schön hartnäckig. Beim Reinigen hab ich dann gleich die Situation genutzt und den hintern Bremszug sauber verlegt.

Jetzt kann die nächste Runde kommen. Wenns nicht all zu warm wird, kann ich ja vielleicht nochmal mit der Calimero-Schale fahren.  

Also es müssen immer mind. 25 km werden. Eigentlich sogar immer mehr. Wegen dem Alibi. Wobei eine Bierfahne da natürlich wieder stark contraproduktiv wird. Schwierige Situation, ist das.


----------



## iTom (7. März 2007)

"Verkehrsmeldung"
Bis gestern war im Semi-Hohlweg von Campingplatzgaststätte zum Eichelberg ein Baum tiefergelegt. Wer also von Oben nach unten heizt sollte nach der ersten(?) Kurve irgendwann mal die Bremse betätigen. Kopfweh muß ja nicht unbedingt sein... 
Mit 'nem Stahlhelm könnte man vielleicht durch den Stamm durchfahren, muß halt nur schnell genug sein. F=m*a oder so ähnlich  
und tschüss


----------



## andi1969 (7. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hab gestern mein Rad abgedampft. Der Dreck war ganz schön hartnäckig. Beim Reinigen hab ich dann gleich die Situation genutzt und den hintern Bremszug sauber verlegt.



Au ja hab meine am montag gedampft und das hat schon feste geklebt muss noch die Schuhe sauber machen 

@ mounty69 na mal dabei am WOE?????
   Na hoffentlich ist der Baum weg inzwischen könnte etwas unlustig werden


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. März 2007)

Au weih. Meine sind auch noch dreckig. 

Vielleicht könnten wir die einfach Patrick aufs Auge drücken. Der muss seine Schuhe ja auch putzen. Und wenn er schon mal dabei ist ...  Ist ja nur ne Idee.


Das mit dem Hohlweg ist keine so gute Idee, da vollgas runter zu heizen. Man sieht ja leider nicht wirklich weit. Und wenn da einer entgegen kommt, wirds richtig ungemütlich, vermute ich.

Vielleicht zieht das Feierabendbier ja. Hab mal wo gelesen, die Laguna Rads würden auch ein Feierabendbier nach ihren Ausfahrten trinken. Vielleicht werden wir ja damit auch berühmt.


----------



## iTom (7. März 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ mounty69 na mal dabei am WOE?????
> Na hoffentlich ist der Baum weg inzwischen könnte etwas unlustig werden



Am So um 8 rum werde ich wieder, Wetter scheint gut zu werden, auf'm Rad hocken. Wenn die Äste weg sind, kommt man gut durch . Kopfeinzieh und durch. 

Der Mittag gehört dem Kochen/Essen, der Nachmittag dem Mädel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (7. März 2007)

Stimmt das mit den Rads hab den Bericht auch im Bike gelesen, fand ich so schon cool wie die das betreiben..... 
Hab heute mein XT dran montiert, kommt besser als das andere ,passt einfach zu weiß

@ Mouty 69 *Morgens Mädel und Mittags Biken* und Abens Mädel-
8 Uhr Sonntag ist heftig da Träum ich noch.....


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. März 2007)

Pro Schuhpaar 10 â¬  
Habe mein Rad noch am Sonntag Abend gewienert! Blink und Blitzt jetzt wieder und ist 1 Kg leichter.
Mal nen Vorschlag: Wir kÃ¶nnen ja wenn der Hohlweg beim Naturfreundehaus unbedingt befahren werden soll, den Weg von unten nach oben fahren!
Dann hat auch jeder genug Zeit zum Ausweichen  
Bis zum WE
GrÃ¼Ãe an alle 
Pat


----------



## speedygonzales (8. März 2007)

@mounti



> Am So um 8 rum werde ich wieder, Wetter scheint gut zu werden,



Sonntag um 8???!?!? 







> Der Mittag gehört dem Kochen/Essen, der Nachmittag dem Mädel.



mach es doch anders, dem Mädel  morgens frühstück ins Bett bringen, dafür darf sie Kochen, und anschließen gehts mit uns auf Tour, wenn Du dann Spät nachmittag nach hause kommst, ist das Essen fertig  

@all
Wettervorhersage laut SWR am Sonntag:





Sonntag 14:30?


----------



## andi1969 (8. März 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @all
> Wettervorhersage laut SWR am Sonntag:
> 
> 
> ...



*Na klar am Sonntag um 14.30* wenn nur der Montags Muskelkater nicht so übel wird.......


----------



## iTom (8. März 2007)

@speedy...


speedygonzales schrieb:


> @mounti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oskar1974 (8. März 2007)

Mir wäre dieses WE *SAMSTAGS* lieber . Wäre das für euch auch OK ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (8. März 2007)

Bei mir passt es auch am Samstag ist mir egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag Wie es passt........bin flexiebel wir könnten ja mal um Heidelsheim rum düsen


----------



## iTom (8. März 2007)

Am SA sieht es bei mir auch gut aus. Mein Rad muss nur etwas entbröckelt werden und geschmiert.. 
Zeitpunkt/Treffpunkt wäre dann noch interessant?


----------



## speedygonzales (9. März 2007)

hatte gerade etwas Zeit, und habe den Höhenprofil der letze Boardi Tour  erstellt..


----------



## andi1969 (9. März 2007)

Na dann um *14.30Uhr in Heidelsheim*(Ortsmitte bei *Volksbank*,gibt genügend Parkplätze für alle) am Samstag!!!!!! 

Mfg Andi1969

@Speedy super Idee mit dem Höhenpr.

@ Mounty 69 Na dann......!!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2007)

Jungs, ich drück euch die Daumen.  
Gutes Wetter und happy Trails.

@Speedy: Super. Und 25 km.


----------



## speedygonzales (10. März 2007)

@all

ob ich heute kann, weiss ich leider immer noch nicht 
morgen werde ich aber auf jedem Fall eine kleine Tour machen, also falls ihr zusätzlich am Sonntag eine kleine Runde drehen wollt, bescheid sagen, ich werde auf euren Muskelkater Rücksicht nehmen


----------



## Oskar1974 (10. März 2007)

Hallo Andi,
sind um 14,30 h in Heidelsheim !!!


----------



## andi1969 (10. März 2007)

So Freunde der Nacht , heute war es mal wieder soweit um Bikes und Rider in den Schlamm zu werfen! 
Zunächst begrüßen wir Mounty 69 in der Runde..... 




( er wurde nicht gegessen, zerstückelt oder der Organmafia verkauft , man kann sorglos mit uns Fahren)Oskar1974 brachte noch seinen Schwipp Schwager( sorry mein Namensgedächtnis)  mit.




Über Feld und Hohlwege gings nach Bruchsal , rüber zum Eichelberg-




wo es um 17.30 Oskar1974+Schwager zu Heim, Herd usw. zog. Ich versuchte noch Mounty 69 zu folgen  aber leider endete meine Tour allein auf dem Michaelsberg. Nach tollem Down Hill  und Rückweg auf Teer endete die Tour für mich mit 30km und eingefrorenen Gliedmaßen (war inzwischen Sau Kalt geworden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. März 2007)

... und ich konnte nicht dabei sein.


----------



## speedygonzales (11. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> ... und ich konnte nicht dabei sein.



ich auch nicht 

so wie sieht´s aus, "heute nachmittag" (Sonntag) jemand lust?

gute nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. März 2007)

Lust prinzipiell schon. 

Nur hat mein Junior heute Geburtstag und wir haben die Bude voll hocken.

Gruss.


----------



## andi1969 (11. März 2007)

Hi SPZD3005 und Speedy Gonzales lust schon aber muss mein Bike flott machen Schaltung spinnt und Dreckig  ohne ende.
Gruss Andi


----------



## speedygonzales (11. März 2007)

@andi

Schaltung einstellen, geht doch schnell, und Rad putzen? wofür?, später ist doch wieder dreckig


----------



## speedygonzales (11. März 2007)

i´m Back... ~24 km & 700 Hm
Menschenmassen waren unterwegs..
putzig die Sonntagsbiker, die ihren blankgeputzte Bikes um die Pfützen getragen haben, habe mehrere von der Sorte gesehen 

So wer von euch war´s?? wer hat die mini Schanze mitten im Trail gebaut, putzig


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. März 2007)

Hallo speedygonzales,

wo bist du den Heute gefahten ? Die Tour ist was für mich!! 24 KM und 700 HM.?!
Die Strecke mußt du mir mal bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen  

Schöne Woche
Gruß


----------



## Trailhunter (11. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> @Trailhunter: Wenn Du kein Badener und kein Schwabe bist, bist Du dann Rumpelstilzchen?



Gut daß keiner weiß daß ich Trailhunter heiß ... nee, ein Ossi (nach 14 Jahre Schwaben schau ich jetzt mal was bei den Badenern rockt  ) im wilden Süden täte wohl besser passen.
Ma gugge obsch och ä Foto finde was 'mer hier neifummeln könn.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. März 2007)

Wie siehts am kommenden WE aus?

Bei uns ist Konfirmation in der Verwandtschaft. Deshalb ist der Sonntag für mich leider tot.

Samstag wäre ich für ne kleine Tour zu haben. Von der Zeit her eher aber in den Sonnenuntergang hinein. Wer von euch hätte Lust und Zeit?

Wie bekommt Ihr eure Kette sauber? Ich hab noch immer Teile vom Schlamm vom WE davor drin. Kann ich da mit dem Dampfstrahler voll rein halten, oder soll ich lieber mit Spüliwasser und Bürste (hab ich mal in nem Heft gelesen, wobei meine Zweifel hab) ran? Was macht ihr? Nach jeder Tour mit euch ne neue Kette ist mir etwas zu kostspielig. Danke schon mal vorab für Feedback.


----------



## iTom (12. März 2007)

Das Höhenprofil vom SA sieht wie folgt aus:


----------



## iTom (12. März 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So Freunde der Nacht , heute war es mal wieder soweit um Bikes und Rider in den Schlamm zu werfen...
> ...wo es um 17.30 Oskar1974+Schwager zu Heim, Herd usw. zog. Ich versuchte noch Mounty 69 zu folgen aber leider endete meine Tour allein auf dem Michaelsberg. Nach tollem Down Hill  und Rückweg auf Teer endete die Tour für mich mit 30km und eingefrorenen Gliedmaßen (war inzwischen Sau Kalt geworden.


@Andi
Ich hatte irgendwie gar nicht richtig mitbekommen, dass Du gefolgt bist, sorry. Mir war es aber auch irgendwie frisch und hab Gas gegeben. Bin dann Richtung Naturfreundehaus runter gefahren.

Echt ulkig die Mini-Schanze dazwischen. Heute war aber noch Gestrüpp über den Weg gelegt worden. Wahrscheinlich irgend ein frustrierter Frührentner, der keine Ahnung hat wie er mit seiner übrigen Freizeit umgehen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (12. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Wie siehts am kommenden WE aus?
> 
> Bei uns ist Konfirmation in der Verwandtschaft. Deshalb ist der Sonntag für mich leider tot.
> 
> ...



Na Servus Dirk 

Spüliwasser und Zahnbürste(fleisig schrubben, so wie wir`s mal beigebracht bekommen haben ), danach kräftig mit Kettenöl beträufeln(mind. über Nacht durchziehen lassen), Kette durch einen Lappen ziehen und mit Sprühwachs versiegeln.(fertig ist der Kettensalat  nach Art des Hauses   mmmmm lecker fast en Gericht)

Mein Tipp fur saubere Kette  

Na zur Zeit bist Du ganz schöhn im Familie Programm.......


----------



## Oskar1974 (12. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Wie siehts am kommenden WE aus?
> 
> Bei uns ist Konfirmation in der Verwandtschaft. Deshalb ist der Sonntag fÃ¼r mich leider tot.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dirk ,
reinige meine Kette immer mit einem KettenreinigungsgerÃ¤t (bei Karstadt um die 8â¬) und DYNAMIC Kettenreiniger. Gibt es bei H+S Bikediscount oder ich besorg Dir ne Flasche in Stuttgart im Radladen. Nach der Kettenreinigung mach ich den Bock dann immer sauber ( auch Kette, Ritzel und Kurbel die ich zuvor mit dem Reiniger gereinigt habe).
Die Kette ist anschliesend wie neu . 
GruÃ
FÃ¼rs WE wÃ¤hre mir der Samatg auch angenehmer !!


----------



## andi1969 (12. März 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> @Andi
> Ich hatte irgendwie gar nicht richtig mitbekommen, dass Du gefolgt bist, sorry. Mir war es aber auch irgendwie frisch und hab Gas gegeben. Bin dann Richtung Naturfreundehaus runter gefahren.



Hi Mounty 69

Ok das erklärt alles , dachte mir im nachhinein das Du nicht bemerkt hast das ich hinter Dir bin.   hab Dich sowieso dann im Wald irgendwie aus der Sicht verloren hattest ganz schön Gas gegeben 

Mfg Andi1969


----------



## iTom (12. März 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hi Mounty 69
> 
> Ok das erklärt alles , dachte mir im nachhinein das Du nicht bemerkt hast das ich hinter Dir bin.   hab Dich sowieso dann im Wald irgendwie aus der Sicht verloren hattest ganz schön Gas gegeben
> 
> Mfg Andi1969



War halt ein bisschen frisch geworden und hatte noch etwas Energie über.


----------



## andi1969 (12. März 2007)

Jo Samstag ist OK für alle oder?????? Übliche Zeit und Tatort???


----------



## Oskar1974 (12. März 2007)

Zeit und Tatort wie gewohnt! Alles Klar.
Schade Dirk dass es bei Dir nicht klappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (12. März 2007)

@Oskar1974

eigentlich keine technisch Anspruchsvolle Tour, die normale Runde mehrmals wiederholt.
-> Zum Aufwärmen Eichelberg  
-> Trails runter bzw. hoch zum Michaelsberg 
-> der netten singletrail in der nähe runter
-> hoch zur Kapelle
-> der andere kleinen Trail neben der Kapelle runter 
-> wieder hoch zur Kapelle, wieder runter
-> Schotterstrecke zur Kapelle hoch
-> dann Richtung Eichelberg zur Kaserne hoch Trails runter
-> Naturfreundehaus Hoch zur Kaserne
-> trails runter zum Parkplatz..
ich habe selber erstaunt dass es am ende so viele Hm waren..

@SPZD3005
Spüli reicht vollkommen aus, ich habe schon einiges an richtig Teuer Pflegemittel getestet, spüli, so unglaublich wie es sich anhört hat bis jetzt das Beste Ergebnis gebracht.
Einfach etwas Schaum auf der Kette auftragen, ein paar mal mit einer Bürste drüberfahren und mit Wasser abspülen, die Kette sieht danach wie neu aus, keine 10 Min arbeit.
Anschließen die Kette *gut* einfetten, einwirken lassen, stark kurbeln damit sich das Öl verteilt und anschließen durch ein Tuch ziehen um überflüssiges Fett damit wegzumachen sonst hast Du ruck zuck wieder klebrigen dreck auf der Kette.
Nie und niemals mit entfetter/Petroleum oder ähnliches die Kette Reinigen, und habe mir damit eine Kette nach ein paar mal reinigen kaputt gemacht.

@andi1969
das mit dem Sprühwachs habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, wir lange hält der Wachs auf der Kette? hilft das wirklich den schmoder aus der Kette eine weile fern zu halten?


@mounti
was für ein Ciclosport Gerät hast Du? ich überlege den HAC4plus zu kaufen, ein live Vergleich nach einer Tour zwischen ein Barometrische Höhenmesser und mein GPS würde mich sehr interessieren, irgenwie traue ich keins von beiden..


----------



## andi1969 (13. März 2007)

@ speedy   Spühwachs versiegelt die Kette noch zusätzlich und Wasser und Schlamm können nicht so festkleben.


----------



## holzox1 (13. März 2007)

Jep, da hast Du recht.
Mach ich auch so.
Welches nimmst Du denn ?
Ich hab das hier:

http://www.fahrrad-richter.de/product_info.php?products_id=1151


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Samstag wäre ich für ne kleine Tour zu haben. Von der Zeit her eher aber in den Sonnenuntergang hinein. Wer von euch hätte Lust und Zeit?





			
				Oskar1974 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade Dirk dass es bei Dir nicht klappt!



Äh. Also wenns niemanden stört würd ich trotzdem gern mitfahren. 14:30?

@Oskar1974: Aber nur, wenns Dir recht ist. Ich versprech auch, dass wir mehr hoch fahren wie runter.


----------



## iTom (13. März 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Oskar1974
> 
> 
> @mounti
> was für ein Ciclosport Gerät hast Du? ich überlege den HAC4plus zu kaufen, ein live Vergleich nach einer Tour zwischen ein Barometrische Höhenmesser und mein GPS würde mich sehr interessieren, irgenwie traue ich keins von beiden..



Ich habe einen Hac4Pro Plus, also das volle Programm:
Computer, Lenkerhalterung, drahtloser Sender für die Gabel, Trittfrequenzsensor Armbandhalterung, USB-Interface, Software (CicloTour, HacTronic).
Bis jetzt bin ich vollstens zufrieden, sowohl bei Radfahren, als auch beim Laufen.

Eines wäre noch verbesserungswürdig, die drahtlose Übertragung zwischen Sender und Empfänger sollte verschlüsselt übertragen werden, so dass irgendwelche Hochspannungsleitungen und deren elektromagnetische Felder nicht dazwischen "Funken" können. Der Nachfolgetyp hat das glaube ich mittlerweile, die verschlüsselte drahtlose Übertragungstechnik. 
Wenn 2 oder mehrere Biker mit dem "unverschlüsselten" Teil nebenherfahren könnten sie sich auch gegenseitig beeinflussen. 
Die Höhenmeterangaben sind doch ausreichend, ich möchte ja nicht auf den Meter genau die Höhe messen. Es reicht doch wenn man die gefahrenen Höhenmeter ungefähr hat. Solange es nicht einen graviernden Wetterumschwung gibt währenddessen man fährt, ist der Ciclo schon recht gut. 

Die GPS-Höhenmetererfassung dürfte rein theoretisch von der Ungenauigkeit der GPS-Satelitten abhängen. Je nachdem ob die Amis das GPS-System gerade unschärfer stellen oder nicht. Irgendwann hieß es mal, dass die (Un)genauigkeit bei ca. 10m liegt. Weniger Ungenauigkeit gibt es für die zivile Nutzung nicht.
GPS-Computer mit ähnlichem Funktionsumfang sind wesentlich teuer als der o.g Ciclo. Wenn es irgendwann mal einen gibt, der die Abmessungen hat wie der Ciclo und sich in der Preislage vom Ciclo befindet, dann werde ich diesen mir zulegen, vorher nicht.
Vielleicht ist Dir die Seite bekannt, hier gibt es auf jeden Fall sehr gute Angaben und auch Vergleiche was den Hac4ProPlus angeht:
www.mountainbike-page.de


----------



## andi1969 (13. März 2007)

@ spzd3005 na die roten schon am Bike?????? Super das Du am Samstag dabei bist   

Ok Mädels der Nacht *Samstag um 14.30 am Parkplatz S-Bahnhaltestelle GBZ*  Mit allem was geht


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. März 2007)

Guckst Du hier:







[/url][/IMG]

Nochmal vielen Dank dafür. Die Dinger werten die Kiste nochmal richtig auf.

Morgen Abend werd ich noch die Zähnchen putzen gehen, damit alles wieder knarzfrei läuft am Samstag.

Was für ne Runde wollen wir in Angriff nehmen? Wollen wir wieder rund um die Kaserne rocken oder mal ne andere Gegend unter die Stollen nehmen. Wobei ich gleich sagen muss, ich hab keinen Plan wo.

Mich reizt natürlich der Singletrail den Speedy uns gezeigt hat. Der war GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## Oskar1974 (13. März 2007)

@Dirk

Warum soll es mir nicht recht sein??? Meinte doch, dass es schade ist, dass du wie du geschrieben hast, nicht kannst . 
Hoffe, dass ich Dir und den Anderen irgendwann bergab am Hinterrad kleben kann  
Bis Samstag
Grüße an Alle


----------



## andi1969 (13. März 2007)

@ SPZD3005 Geil Deine Kiste kann noch ein paar Rote Tupfer Brauchen, passt wie gewollt.  

Dachte so an E-Berg und M-Berg Trails rocken ( Turmberg sollte man auch mal untersuchen, müssten doch noch Trails zu finden sein) brauch mal wieder richtig was unter den Stollen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. März 2007)

@Oskar: Dachte, Du hättest mich falsch verstanden. Kann schon. Nur halt net Sonntags wegen Konfirmation.

Ich hab die optimale Lösung für uns. Kalle Nicolai baut ein Tandem. Vorne und hinten fett gefedert. Hoch sitzt Du vorne und ich hinten und runter wechseln wir die Position.  


Sagt mal, gibts ne schöne Tour, wie wir in 2 - 3 Stunden nach Ettlingen kommen? Wir können da oben am Wattkopf eine Runde drehen und wieder zurück rollen.
Ist das von der anvisierten Fahrtzeit her realistisch oder müsste ich dazu meine "Rennsocken" anziehen, die ich nicht habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (13. März 2007)

Das ist abgemacht Dirk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (13. März 2007)

Wegen Ettlingen da sollten wir mit dem Auto hinfahren und dann die Trails suchen.Ist schon ein Stück von Bruchsal zu fahren und so gut sind wir nicht, bin 2005 von Ettlingen bis Herrenalp gefahren, echt anderes Gelände wie bei uns.....  etwas fordernter


----------



## speedygonzales (14. März 2007)

@all
man ist es wie verhex, am Samstag kann ich nicht mein Mädel hat schon was ausgemacht und ich muss mit  Sonntag werde ich aber auf jedem Fall eine Runde drehen, falls jemand von euch vom Samstag noch nicht genug hatte.

hätte jemand Lust jetzt am Freitag auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde? so gegen 16:00 könnte ich am Parkplatz sein..

@mounty
das ist ja klasse, es ist ja genau das Gerät was ich kaufen möchte.. hast Du schon mal die Option für Wintersport getestet?
entstehen dabei brauchbare Werte?
Das neue Modell (HAC5) ist zwar Digital kostet aber einiges mehr, 300 EUR für ein Radtacho zu zahlen finde ich einfach völlig übertrieben, der HAC4pro+ ist schon teuer genug.  Ist das wirklich so schlimm mit der Analoge Übertragung? mein Derzeitiges Gerät ein VDO c15+ ist Analog und habe nie Problemen damit gehabt.
Ein richtiges Outdoor GPS Gerät habe ich auch, das benutze ich aber nur wenn ich bestimmte Trails in unbekannten Gelände fahren möchte, so spart man sich die Sucherei auf der Karte und ich kann die Strecke mit der Topo Karte in ruhe daheim aussuchen..
Ich will auch nicht auf dem cm genau meine gefahrene Hm wissen, aber es sollte aber auch nicht "irgendwas" anzeigen, für den Kaufpreis kann man das schon erwarten...

@Andi & SPZD
habe gerade auf der Topo Karte geschaut, die Strecke zum Wattkopf ist nicht so prickelnd, sind zwar nur 16 km Luftlinie (ab Michaelsberg) aber man muss durch einige Dörfer (Durlach, grötzingen, Weingarten) fahren, das ist was für die RR Fraktion  Erst ab Durlach kann man Waldwege richtung Wattkopf ohne Asphalt & grosse Umwegen fahren..
Aber können wir schon mal machen, muss man halt früh starten und ich kenne eine gute Pizzeria für den Abschluss in Weingarten, um dahin zu kommen muss man erstmal eine üble Steigung (der Laden liegt aud dem Gipfel in Weingarten) überwinden  
Ich kann mal die Topo Karte zur nächste Tour mitnehmen..

Was vielleicht ganz witzig wäre ist mal vielleicht die Gegend um Bad-Herrenalb, Dobel unter den Stollen zu nehmen, wir haben das letzes Jahr gemacht viele nette Hügeln  Ich habe Karten Material von allem..


----------



## Waldgeist (14. März 2007)

da habe ich was, abseits der Straßen:
in umgekehrter Richtung nach Grünwettersbach

dort zum Funkturm hoch, dann ist der Wattkopf auch nimmer weit. Viel spaß Waldgeist!


----------



## iTom (14. März 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @mounty
> das ist ja klasse, es ist ja genau das Gerät was ich kaufen möchte.. hast Du schon mal die Option für Wintersport getestet?


Nein, für Wintersport noch nicht, nur Laufen (Joggen) und Radfahren. 


> entstehen dabei brauchbare Werte?


Also bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Zum trainieren nehme ich mehr oder weniger die gleiche Strecke oder mehrere gleiche Strecken, damit ich Vergleichswerte habe. Auffällig ist bei mir nach der "Winterpause" sind die angezeigten Werte recht übel. Liegt aber glaube ich nicht am Computer . Über das Jahr erkennt man seinen persönlichen Leistungsfortschritt. Auf genaueste Werte lege ich hierbei keinen Wert, die Tendenz ist mir wichtig. 


> Das neue Modell (HAC5) ist zwar Digital kostet aber einiges mehr, 300 EUR für ein Radtacho zu zahlen finde ich einfach völlig übertrieben, der HAC4pro+ ist schon teuer genug.  Ist das wirklich so schlimm mit der Analoge Übertragung? mein Derzeitiges Gerät ein VDO c15+ ist Analog und habe nie Problemen damit gehabt.


Gut, wenn man den Computer nur als Radtacho nutzt, ist dieser schon "teuer". Da ich den Hac4pro+ fürs Laufen und Radfahren nutze, kostet dieser mich jeweils "nur" 100Euro. Ich habe es von dieser Seite aus betrachtet. 1 Computer für 2 Anwendungen.


> Ein richtiges Outdoor GPS Gerät habe ich auch, das benutze ich aber nur wenn ich bestimmte Trails in unbekannten Gelände fahren möchte, so spart man sich die Sucherei auf der Karte und ich kann die Strecke mit der Topo Karte in ruhe daheim aussuchen..
> Ich will auch nicht auf dem cm genau meine gefahrene Hm wissen, aber es sollte aber auch nicht "irgendwas" anzeigen, für den Kaufpreis kann man das schon erwarten...


Also in den Tests die ich gelesen hatte, ich habe die Testberichte leider nicht mehr parat, hatte dieser Computer recht gut abgeschnitten. Der Vorgänger vom Hac4Pro war nicht so dolle. Der Stromverbrauch war recht hoch, der ganze Computer war "stossempfindlicher" und noch ein paar Eigenschaften, die mir wichtig waren, dass diese gut und vorhanden sein müssen an nem Fahrradcomputer. Nach fast einem Jahr hat sich der Hac gut gehalten. runtergefallen ist mir dieser auf einer Steintreppe auch schon. Ich hatte hier vielleicht auch etwas Glück dass er noch tadellos funktioniert.

Ich kann den Hac4pro+ bis zum heutigen Tage auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen.


> @Andi & SPZD
> ...Tour zum Wattkopf...


@All
Ich hoffe ihr könnt das Overlay-File verwenden. Notwendig ist eine TOP50-CDRom vom Landesvermessungsamt Baden-Württemberg.
Ich bin mal von GBZ aus zum Turmberg gefahren, ist allerding schon ne Weile her.


----------



## Trailhunter (14. März 2007)

Ich hab noch 'nen HAC4 von 2000 und nutze ihn eigentlich nur am MTB. Fall noch jemand den "alten" HAC4 nutzt, dann nehme ich den Polar damit man sich mit den Frequenzen net ins Gehege kommt.
Wie unten schon beschrieben frißt der alte HAC Strom ohne Ende und die Klemmung in der Lenkerhalterung über die Stifte ist sicher auch nicht die Lösung, aber die Halterung wurde ja schonmal überarbeitet, und seit dem funzt es eigentlich recht gut. Wie gesagt, der Stromverbrauch (2 Knopfzellen pro Jahr) ist inakzeptabel.
So, morgen geht das Bike zum Händler und wenn die nicht allzulange brauchen, dann dürfte ich in 7-14 Tagen *ready to ride* sein.


----------



## Genuss Biker (14. März 2007)

Tach die Herren,
Wattkopf ist sicherlich auch für Euch ein gutes Ziel, da gibt es doch einige Strecken zu erkunden:
Mountainbikestrecken Ettlingen
Wattkopf Streckenplan
Wattkopf Strecken Höhenprofil

Ich selbst fahre ab Berghausen/Grötzingen zum Wattkopf, allerdings meist eher flach über Durlach durch den Oberwald, vorbei beim MtB-Club KA dort dann über die Autobahn und z. B. über Hedwigsquelle dann zum Wattkopf hoch. Fahrzeit einfach bis zum Fuß vom Wattkopf rund 40 Min., ca. 15 Km.
Alternativ auch schon mal über Söllingen, Thomashof, Batzenhof, dann über die A8, Palmbach, Grünwettersbach und dann zum Wattkopf, störend war dabei das ich die Straße durch Palmbach und Grünwettersbach benutzen mußte (habe da noch keine Strecke abseits gefunden). Müßte dazu auch noch ein Streckenprofil haben (HAC 4 ProPlus Aufzeichnung - Gerät kann ich übrigens bestens empfehlen   )

Viel Spaß


----------



## andi1969 (14. März 2007)

@ mounty 69 leider hat es nicht mit der Karte gefunzt  schade, aber kannst ja mal alsTrailscout fungieren. 

@ Trailhunter  7-14 tage wow muss die Kiste total zerlegt werden????? Na dann bis zur ersten Ausfahrt , bin ja mal gespannt auf  *Lukas den Rotwild Fahrer*


----------



## Eike. (14. März 2007)

Wenn ihr mich mal auf eine Tour um Bruchsal mitnehmt zeig ich euch die Trails am Wattkopf und wer es etwas härter mag kann gerne mal mit nach Forbach kommen und den Westweg unter die Räder nehmen 
Bin aber erst ab Mitte April wieder im Ländle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. März 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mich mal auf eine Tour um Bruchsal mitnehmt zeig ich euch die Trails am Wattkopf und wer es etwas härter mag kann gerne mal mit nach Forbach kommen und den Westweg unter die Räder nehmen
> Bin aber erst ab Mitte April wieder im Ländle



Hi Eike

Klar einfach melden , immer Herzlich  willkommen und Dein Angebot wird Bestimmt genutzt( *Gell Dirk* )

Mfg andi 1969


----------



## andi1969 (14. März 2007)

Genuss Biker schrieb:


> Tach die Herren,
> Wattkopf ist sicherlich auch für Euch ein gutes Ziel, da gibt es doch einige Strecken zu erkunden:
> Mountainbikestrecken Ettlingen
> Wattkopf Streckenplan
> ...



Hey Genuss Biker

Danke für die Links sind ne Hilfe 

andi 1969


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. März 2007)

@all die mitfahren am Samstag
Was machen wir jetzt am Samstag? Wollen wir nochmal das Untergrombach-Territorium unter die Stollen nehmen und das mit Ettlingen noch etwas verschieben oder wollen wir uns gleich am Wattkopf versuchen?

Ich neige tendentiell immer dazu, mal abzuwarten, ob nicht irgendwann mal einer zu uns stößt, der Insider dort ist und uns die guten Trails zeigen kann. Die Gegend Wattkopf kenne ich noch von früher, und wenn man sich da nicht auskennt kann man auch locker genug langweilige Wege fahren. 

Bitte Meinungen.

Feierabendbierchen bring ich in der Kühltasche mit.


----------



## Trailhunter (15. März 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> @ Trailhunter  7-14 tage wow muss die Kiste total zerlegt werden????? Na dann bis zur ersten Ausfahrt , bin ja mal gespannt auf  *Lukas den Rotwild Fahrer*



Keine Ahnung wie lang es dauert. Ich bringe es zu QuadRad nach Heidelberg, weil die hier in der Umgebung die einzigsten Rotwildhändler sind. Naja, und in der Vorsaison ein Bike zur Inspektion zu bringen, das weiß jeder daß das mit Wartezeit verbunden sein kann.
Gemacht werden muß 'ne Menge. 

Dämpfer- und Gabelcheck (Öl- Stickstoffwechsel - ist über 2 Jahre her und nach dem Alpencross '05 eh fällig). Durch 'ne Gewichtsreduktion meinerseits sollten auch neue Federn rein.

Eine kleine Beule am Rahmen muß begutachtet werden.

Die Hope muß neu befüllt und ausgerichtet werden.

Schaltung (neue Züge) etc. auch, obwohl ich das selber machen könnte, aber wenn das Bike schonmal vor Ort ist.

Innenlager (knackt) muß eventuell auch raus.

Laufräder zentrieren.

Also, sind ein paar Sachen dabei wo ich keine Ahnung, kein Werkzeug und keine Zeit dazu habe. 

Dat mit den Lukas blicke ich jetzt nicht  , ist aber auch och recht früh.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. März 2007)

> Dat mit den Lukas blicke ich jetzt nicht



kennst Du nicht den Lokotivführer?


----------



## andi1969 (15. März 2007)

Also sprach Andi1969.... nochmal Heimatberge am Samstag, das mit Wattkopf sollten wir besser durchplanen usw.


@ Trail Hunter *Lukas der Lokomotiv Führer*( Augsburger Puppenkiste), kleiner Scherz am Rande auf deine Tätigkeit bei der DB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. März 2007)

Alles klar.

Wer kommt alles, damit ich die Biere entsprechend mitnehmen kann?


----------



## Trailhunter (15. März 2007)

Hmm, da bin ich ja baff.   Habe nochmal alle meine Postings durchgeschaut wo ich erwähnt haben sollte bei der DB zu schaffen. Nirgends was gefunden. Stimmt aber  , von Beruf bin ich Lokführer (stand, glaube ich, mal in meinem Profil). Bis vor 2 1/2 Jahren noch im aktiven Fahrdienst bei DB Fernverkehr in Stuttgart. Nun schaffe ich als Ressourcen-Disponent auf der Transportleitung von DB Fernverkehr in Karlsruhe (weißes Gebäude auf der südlichen Hbf.-Seite neben der Tanke) und habe ein Auge   darauf daß hier im Südwesten alles (zumindest alles was schnell ist) am rollen ist und bleibt.

Man, ich bekomme langsam Hummeln im Hintern wenn ich Eure Postings so lese. Und wegens dem Wetter sowieso. Mich hält es kaum noch daheim. Nur RR macht och keen Bock.


----------



## andi1969 (15. März 2007)

@ Trail Hunter   Magische Murmel befragt Stand in Deinem Profil... gutes Gedächtniss Tja dann viel Spass mit Deinen Hummeln im Hintern , sobald Dein Bike fährt können wir das ändern......


----------



## holzox1 (16. März 2007)

So, 
wie es aussieht kann ich vielleicht am Sonnabend 
mitfahren. Bin morgens noch in Hanau, wird mir aber 
reichen wenn die BAB frei ist. 
Schreibt mal kurz wo und wann es losgehen soll.
Würd mich freuen wenn ich mitfahren kann. Kondi 
is zwar noch nicht weit her, aber wat soll´s. Auf-
bauen muss ich eh. Werd halt nix überstürzen dabei.


----------



## speedygonzales (16. März 2007)

also wir machen heute nachmittag eine kleine Feierabendrunde im Raum Michaelsberg usw.. falls sich jemand anschließen will, bin per Email bis ca. 15:30 16:00 erreichbar.. so ab 16 Uhr 16:30 wollen wir los..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. März 2007)

> Schreibt mal kurz wo und wann es losgehen soll.
> Würd mich freuen wenn ich mitfahren kann.



Normal ist 14:30 zwischen Bruchsal und Untergrombach an der B3 (?) auf dem Parkplatz der Stadtbahnhaltestelle GBZ. Weißt Du, wo das ist?

Kondi ist kein Problem. Ich nehm meine dann auch nicht mit, wenn ichs weiß.


----------



## holzox1 (16. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Normal ist 14:30 zwischen Bruchsal und Untergrombach an der B3 (?) auf dem Parkplatz der Stadtbahnhaltestelle GBZ. Weißt Du, wo das ist?
> 
> Kondi ist kein Problem. Ich nehm meine dann auch nicht mit, wenn ichs weiß.




Jep, kenn ich. Ich hoffe es reicht.(zeitmässig)

Bis morgen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. März 2007)

> Man, ich bekomme langsam Hummeln im Hintern wenn ich Eure Postings so lese. Und wegens dem Wetter sowieso. Mich hält es kaum noch daheim. Nur RR macht och keen Bock.



Mensch Trailhunter, komm doch am Samstag am GBZ-Parkplatz mit dem RR vorbei. Dann kannst Du uns wenigstens schon mal kennen lernen. Wir werden uns da gegen 14:30 treffen. 

Zu erkennen dürften wir sein. Wir tragen alle komische Hüte und jeder von uns hat eine weise Rose in der linken und einen Sonnenschirm in der rechten Hand.


----------



## Trailhunter (16. März 2007)

Hi Folks.

Man, ich hätte schon Böcke, wenn ich morgen nicht von 1000-2000 schaffen müßte. Und ab Sonntag dann 3 Nachtschichten.
Übernächstes Wochenende, so wie ich wieder mal Glück habe, regnet es wieder, aber da würde ich dann selbst mit dem RR mal vorbeikommen.
Sollte Euch Euer Weg morgen dennoch bei mir am Geschäft vorbeiführen, dann würde ich kurz mal rausschauen um  zu sagen. Aber ohne Rose und Schirmchen. . Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch einen schönen Tag. Das Wetter soll ja nimmer so rosig werden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. März 2007)

Auf diese Vorlage hin will ich doch glatt den ollen Dirk zitieren:



> ... es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, sondern nur schlechte Reifen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (17. März 2007)

Na ich bin recht zufrieden mit meinen Schwalbe King-Jim-light. Werde mir aber demnächst die Michelin Wildgripper Hot-S in rot aufziehen. Habe auf denen bei einem Fahrtechnikseminar in Bad Wildbad sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit Low Pressure und 2,5" Breite liegt der satt im Gelände. Die Laufeigenschaften auf Asphalt lasse ich mal unberücksichtigt. 
Naja, und farblich passt es gut zu meinem Rotwild.


----------



## andi1969 (17. März 2007)

So heute warens nur 2 Rider zum Trailsurfen(Oskar1974 fiel wegen Krankheit aus,Speedy Gonzales war schon verplant und ansonst kam keiner....) zum Einstieg wurden einige Trails auf dem Eichelberg abgesurft um dann nach kurzer Pause auf dem Michaelsberg eigendlich weiter zu machen.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nach toller Down Hill Abfahrt, 








 wollten wir nochmal rauf um wieder runter zu trailen,doch leider hatte Dirks Kette was dagegen und verabschiedete sich in den ewigen Kettenhimmelso endete Die Tour nach 15km und literweise Bier  mit Dirk am Ausgangspunkt.


----------



## speedygonzales (17. März 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Kette was dagegen und verabschiedete sich in den ewigen Kettenhimmelso endete Die Tour nach 15km und literweise Bier  mit Dirk am Ausgangspunkt.



ein guten Kettennieter hätte ich hier falls bedarf besteht, nur leider kein Stift.
Doof wenn sowas am Wochenende Kaputtgeht.. 

Die Wettervorhersage sagt Dauerregen für den Sonntag, sollte der Wetterfrosch falsch liegen, werden mein Kumpel und ich morgen wieder die Trails unsicher machen, Uhrzeit steht noch nicht genau fest, nachmittags halt, falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren, einfach bei uns melden, wir können dann eine Uhrzeit ausmachen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. März 2007)

> ein guten Kettennieter hätte ich hier falls bedarf besteht, nur leider kein Stift.



Den hatte Andi auch dabei. Hatte leider die gleiche Krankheit wie meine Kette.   






[/url][/IMG]

Aber bis dahin war es echt gut. 

Hier noch ein Bild von Andi:






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Eike. (17. März 2007)

Deshalb mein Tipp: Einfach ein Sram Kettenschloss in die Satteltasche. Im Notfall baut man das defekte Glied aus und statt dessen das Powerlink ein und schon gehts weiter.


----------



## Trailhunter (18. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


>



Man, wie haste die Dellen denn in das "Sitzrohr" bekommen? So gestürzt daß es den Umwerfer dagegen geschlagen hat?

Wie sind die Ketten denn gerissen? Voll die dicken Gänge gefahren oder schlägt die Kette so daß sie beim pedalieren sich dann verhakt?


----------



## eL (18. März 2007)

die dellen sind da normal

wenn ich mich richtig erinner


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2007)

> Man, wie haste die Dellen denn in das "Sitzrohr" bekommen? So gestürzt daß es den Umwerfer dagegen geschlagen hat?
> 
> Wie sind die Ketten denn gerissen? Voll die dicken Gänge gefahren oder schlägt die Kette so daß sie beim pedalieren sich dann verhakt?



Die Delle im Sitzrohr ist Serie. Kein Witz. Das Sitzrohr ist unten oval gedrückt. Sieht etwas unglücklich aus, aber der Umwerfer benötigt den Platz für den Schwenk.

Die Kette ist nicht gerissen sondern hat blockiert. Im Umwerferkäfig. Danach war halt nix mehr mit fahren, weil der Kettennieter zu unserem Glück dann auch gleich beim Reparieren gebrochen ist. 

@Eike
Kenntenschloss werd ich mir kaufen. Hab daraus gelernt.


----------



## Trailhunter (18. März 2007)

Aja, "gewollte" Dellen. Das Outfit muß der Funktion halt manchmal Tribut zollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holzox1 (19. März 2007)

Hallo @ all.
Bin am Samstag erst um 1600 heimgekommen.
Hab das Bike rausgeholt und bin eine kleine 
Runde gefahren. 
Hab mich in der Katzenberg und Eisbergumgebung
in Weingarten aufgehalten. Immer schön im Wald,
um nicht gegen den Wind kämpfen zu müssen.
Hoffentlich reicht´s beim nächstenmal.

CU


----------



## andi1969 (19. März 2007)

holzox1 schrieb:


> Hallo @ all.
> Bin am Samstag erst um 1600 heimgekommen.
> Hab das Bike rausgeholt und bin eine kleine
> Runde gefahren.
> ...



So ein Pech aber,na ja dann bis zum nächsten WOE.....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. März 2007)

Jo. Wir wollen das Votec sehen.


----------



## Trailhunter (20. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Jo. Wir wollen das Votec sehen.



Na solange es nicht so aussieht.


----------



## holzox1 (20. März 2007)

War klar, 
Lightversion des M6.


----------



## Trailhunter (20. März 2007)

Lightversion hin oder her.
Erstens sind es Mountainbikes, und wo es Berge hinauf geht, da geht es auch wieder runter. Zumindest meistens, außer der Pedaleur ist vom hochfahren zu platt und läßt sich runtertragen.  
Und zweitens suggeriert einem ein Fully mehr Offroadtauglichkeit als jedes andere MTB. Man muß ja nicht unbedingt jedes Rohr doppelt aus Stahl zum Rahmenbau nehmen, aber die Grammfeilscherei finde ich bei Fullies zum :kotz: .
Ich mache sicher keine Drops von 'nem Garagendach, aber ein Bunny-Hop sollte einem Fully gerade ein lässiges A....runzeln abverlangen. Und wer bei seinem Bike die Briefwaage braucht, sollte an sich selbst schon alles ausgereizt haben.

Ansonsten ist es schön daß Votec noch nicht ganz untergegangen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (20. März 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es schön daß Votec noch nicht ganz untergegangen ist.



Doch Votec ist untergegangen mit wehenden Fahnen der Abklatsch hat mit dem Orginal aus Bretten nur noch den Namen gemein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. März 2007)

Also mal ehrlich, über das Votec ist doch ein Laster drüber gefahren.

Wenn es einen auf die Schnauze haut, sieht ein Rad doch net so aus wie das hier abgebildete. 

Zumal wenn man sich den Rest des Rades mal anschaut. Da ist ja alles noch tiptop in Ordnung, soweit man sieht.

Und wenn das wirklich nur vom Fahren kommt, dann bin ich echt froh, dass ich bisher noch von keinem Speci Enduro derartige Bilder gesehen habe. Da würde ich es dann mit der Angst zu tun bekommen. 

Geb dem Trailhunter da schon recht. Leicht ist schon O.K., aber bitte net so dass ich Angst haben muss. Aber Dein Rotwild ist zumindest vom Rahmen her ja sicher nicht bei den Lightbikes einzustufen. Versteh ich Deine Signatur richtig, dass Du Fox-Klamotten vertickst? Allgemein oder nur die abgebildeten je einmal?


----------



## Trailhunter (21. März 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Doch Votec ist untergegangen mit wehenden Fahnen der Abklatsch hat mit dem Orginal aus Bretten nur noch den Namen gemein


Seinerzeit (1995-2000 ???) fand ich Votec auch recht gut. Allein deren Gabel hat ja jeden Steifigkeitstest für sich entschieden, auch wenn Luftgabeln noch ein recht hohes Losbrechmoment hatten und Elastomergabeln einfach nicht das war was man als Optimum bezeichnen konnte.
Irgendwie war Votec nimmer das was es war als Lutz Scheffer gegangen ist und erst Kraftwerk (Stress mit der gleichnamigen Band) und dann Bergwerk gründete, deren Bikes ja optisch (Moonraker) an Votec erinnern. Tja, ist halt so 'ne Sache und eigentlich wie in der Musikbranche. Wenn man sich nicht versteht (Scheffer vs. Voitl) dann kann das eine Erfolgsmarke schonmal den Kopf kosten. Der Pole (Name vergessen) ist ja später auch zu Specialized gewechselt und macht dort richtig gute Arbeit. Finde deren 2007er Bikes richtig gut, aber auch schweineteuer.

@SPZD3005
Den Rahmenbruch auf dem Foto kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen. Ein 120kg Hüne fährt 'ne Treppe sitzend runter. Nur so als Beispiel. In Wildbad habe ich schon Bikes gesehen, ich würde als Besitzer heute noch  wenn mir das mit meinem passiert wäre.
Über was man sich klar sein muß ist, daß man ein Fully nicht uneingeschränkt sitzend fahren kann. In jedem Fahrtechnikseminar wird der Guide/Lehrer immer erst checken ob die Grundhaltung auf einem MTB stimmt. Und die ist nunmal, außer man pedaliert bergauf oder in der Ebene, stehend, wobei man mit den Innenseiten der Schenkel über den Sattel zusätzlich das Bike kontrolliert. Gab ja schon unzählige Anleitungen in diversen Zeitschriften wo es ähnlich beschrieben wurde.
Bin mit meinem Rotwild zufrieden. Hat zwar auch schon 'ne Beule (ist doof umgefallen), aber sonst scheint es doch recht stabil aber nicht unkaputtbar zu sein. Stabilität war mir bisher immer wichtiger als Leichtbau. So haben meine Laufräder 36 Speichen sowie 36mm Felgen, vorne fahre ich 'ne Steckachse und die Discbrake hat 210/185mm.
Ok, 15kg waren so immer die Schmerzgrenze, aber weniger als 12kg waren auch nie mein Ziel und nach Alpe d'Huez wollte ich damit auch nicht. 

Jo, die Foxklamotten verkloppe ich. Stammen noch aus Zeiten wo Federwege wie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 für mich waren.   Stehen aber schon bei ebay. War mein Schatz wieder schneller als ich.


----------



## holzox1 (21. März 2007)

Bitte nicht schon wieder ne endlosvotecdiskussion.
Nicht jeder ist mit jedem hersteller zufrieden, mir 
taugt das mtb und bin zufrieden damit, bei dem 
preis den ich damals bezahlt habe sowieso. 
      

Also bis zur nächsten Tour. Ich bin dabei wenn es 
zeitlich reicht.

CU


----------



## Trailhunter (21. März 2007)

Ganz locker bleiben. Niemand will hier 'ne Diskussion über eine Bikemarke lostreten. Das ist mir zu mühseelig. Dein Votec war nunmal der Auslöser, hätte auch das Bike von jemand anderen sein können. Es geistern genügend Bilder von geschrotteten Rotwilds im Web rum. Na und ! Sei's drum.
Und dat Für und Wider kennt man von verschiedenen anderen Boards ja zur Genüge. Rock Shox vs. Fox, Shimano vs. SRAM oder Shimano vs. Campa bei den Straßenjogis.
Letztendlich hat irgendwo jede Bikemarke ihr Fett schon wegbekommen. Da braucht man gar net so weit von diesem Thread weggehen.
Also, have fun and keep cool.


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2007)

holzox1 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder ne endlosvotecdiskussion.
> Nicht jeder ist mit jedem hersteller zufrieden, mir
> taugt das mtb und bin zufrieden damit, bei dem
> preis den ich damals bezahlt habe sowieso.
> ...




Oooooch menno  und ich hab mir schon Bier und Popkorn besorgt...... so was aber auch, die ultimative Diskussion Votec gegen Rotwild über mind. 5 Runden


----------



## holzox1 (21. März 2007)

Neenee, nicht mit mir. Nachher setzen bei Dir noch
Bier und Popkorn an.  

Hätte mich eh ausgeklinkt. Wie oben schon von 
traihunter erwähnt, gibt es dafür genügend 
Tummelplätze um irgendwelche Nichtigkeiten zu
diskutieren. 

Lasst krachen Jungs, wenn er bricht, dann bricht
er halt. :kotz: 

Solange jeder die Schweinerei wieder wegputzt,
ist es mir eh egal. 

CU


----------



## Trailhunter (21. März 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Oooooch menno  und ich hab mir schon Bier und Popkorn besorgt...... so was aber auch, die ultimative Diskussion Votec gegen Rotwild über mind. 5 Runden



Also wenn schon, dann Apfelschorle und Reiswaffeln.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. März 2007)

@trailhunter: Stabil ist gut. Da bist Du bei mir genau richtig. Und die Richtung (abwärts) passt auch. Warst Du mal Guide oder schläfst Du auf den gesammelten Fahrtechnikwerken aus der BilderBike ?      

Stimmt. Bitte hier keine Lästereien über Bikes oder Parts. Und schon gar nicht von denen von uns.  Der Thread wurde ja dafür eröffnet um sich zum Fahren zu treffen, was ja bisher auch ganz gut klappt.

Nur komischerweise hört man vom Threadersteller nix mehr.  

Seis drum. Weiterfahren.


Und hier noch ne Suchmeldung: WO IST PATRICK ?


----------



## speedygonzales (21. März 2007)

holzox1 schrieb:


> Tummelplätze um irgendwelche Nichtigkeiten zu
> diskutieren.



genau ich schlage mal den Brasil in Bruchsal vor, mal Abends bei einem Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (21. März 2007)

@SPZD3005
Nö, bin und war nie Guide oder ähnliches.
Und jepp, ich habe 15 Jahre Bike-Zeitschriften abonniert, bis mir einfach der Platz im Keller ausging und man eh alles irgendwie im Web nachlesen kann.
Naja, und aus 15 Jahren intensiven Interesses rund ums Velo ist halt auch dies und jenes hängengeblieben.

@Threadopener
Melde Dich doch mal, wir lästern auch nicht über *UNIVEGA*-Bikes.


----------



## Oskar1974 (21. März 2007)

Hallo Dirk, bin nicht verschüttet gegangen   (Kette wieder OK?)
Beobachte nur so das Treiben hier im Forum  
Wurde heute bei meiner Ausfahrt ( Albstadt kommt bestimmt) mal richtig geduscht, so mit Schneeregen und Graupelschauern  

Also ich finde Leichtbau gut, je leichter desto besser  , Ne im ernst halten sollte es doch noch. Aber das Tuning ist ja auch mehr Hobby.

Wie sieht es am Samstag mit einer kleine Lehrstunde im Bergabfahren für mich aus? 

14.30 H gewohnter Ort ?


----------



## andi1969 (22. März 2007)

Moin Jungs.....

 *Also am Samstag um14.30 Uhr am Parkplatz S-Bahnhaltestelle GBZ in Bruchsal.* 
Gut weil am Sonntag geht bei mir mal nicht,hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser


----------



## Trailhunter (22. März 2007)

Wettervorhersage
Zunehmend wird das Frühjahr wohl die bikefreie Zeit?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2007)

@Patrick: Ich hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht, Du bist nach Malle abgehauen.   Nachdem die Kette wieder gut ist (Kettenschloss von SRAM sei Dank, übrigens echt feines Gadget ) hab ich noch ne andere Krankheit von meinem Rad bemerkt. Die Innenlagerwelle hat Spiel. Super, oder? Ich denke, das heißt Lagerwechsel.  

Wochenende ist für mich wohl eher nix drin. Samstag kann ich nicht und Sonntag vermutlich auch eher nicht. Außerdem werd ich es diese Woche nicht mehr schaffen, ein Innenlager zu besorgen.

Und mit dem Kinderanhängerbomber (obwohl er hinten jetzt schaltbar ist) will ich nicht unbedingt hinter euch herhecheln. Zumal der auch nur hinten bremst. Und das auch nur mäßig.

Aber wie Trailhunter auch schon gepostet hat, fallen wir wettermäßig wieder zurück in den Winter. Heute morgen hatte es Schnee.


----------



## speedygonzales (22. März 2007)

wenn wir schon alle beim Basteln sind, ich brauche dringend neue Bremsbeläge, später schicke ich eine Bestellung zum H&S Bike-Discount..

Welche Beläge empfehlen sich für Shimano V-Brake? laut SUFU sind wohl die Kool Stop aber wohl ziemlich Teuer (>10 EUR pro Stk + Halterung) was empfiehlt ihr?
Vor allem 20 verschiedene Varianten von Kool Stop *grübel*


----------



## speedygonzales (22. März 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Zunehmend wird das Frühjahr wohl die bikefreie Zeit?



alles eine Frage der Improvisation


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2007)

> Welche Beläge empfehlen sich für Shimano V-Brake?



Dein neues Rad hat doch gar keine Bremsen. Wofür brauchst Du dann Bremsbeläge?     

Falls Du noch ein zweites Rad  hast, würd ich die Grauen von Kool Stop nehmen, wenn es die Marke sein muss.

Aber was spricht gegen Shimano? Nicht super teuer aber halten sehr lange. Wenn Du ne andere Farbe wie schwarz nimmst, ist das Gummi meistens weicher und bremst sich so wesentlich schneller ab.


----------



## andi1969 (22. März 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> wenn wir schon alle beim Basteln sind, ich brauche dringend neue Bremsbeläge, später schicke ich eine Bestellung zum H&S Bike-Discount..
> 
> Welche Beläge empfehlen sich für Shimano V-Brake? laut SUFU sind wohl die Kool Stop aber wohl ziemlich Teuer (>10 EUR pro Stk + Halterung) was empfiehlt ihr?
> Vor allem 20 verschiedene Varianten von Kool Stop *grübel*



In meinen V-Brakezeiten hatte ich immer Kool-Stop Thinline die wahren 1a trocken wie nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (22. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Falls Du noch ein zweites Rad  hast, würd ich die Grauen von Kool Stop nehmen, wenn es die Marke sein muss.



"muss nicht sein" nur in der SUFU, wurden immer wieder empfohlen..
Mit den Original Shimano bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, quietschen überhaupt nicht, wenn ich an die teuere von mein Kumpel denke... ich sage ihm jedesmal er soll nicht so ein Krach machen.. anstatt neue Beläge kaufte sich gleich die specialized  

hier wurden sie auch empfohlen:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/media.php/812/0399_4_vbrake_tuning.pdf


----------



## Trailhunter (22. März 2007)

@speedygonzales
Bei den Bremsbelägen mußte halt auch schauen für welche Felgen die sind. Gerade bei der Vielfalt von Kool Stop haben die da sicher genau die richtigen für Dich im Sortiment.
Kenne mich mit V-Brakes net so aus. Meine letzte Seilzugbremse war 'ne '94er XT und wo die V-Brake rauskam hatte ich dann die neongelben aus Bad Urach dran.


----------



## andi1969 (23. März 2007)

Wettervorhersage für Morgen *+4grad und Regen *den ganzen Tag, *das können wir wohl Morgen vergessen????*  ist etwas zu heftig kalt und zu nass.....


----------



## speedygonzales (23. März 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Wettervorhersage für Morgen *+4grad und Regen *den ganzen Tag, *das können wir wohl Morgen vergessen????*  ist etwas zu heftig kalt und zu nass.....



Positiv Denken, mensch mensch, was macht ihr alle den ganzen Winter? mein Board habe ich heute nachmittag frisch gewachst, und nächstes Wo. geht´s ab nach Ischgl! ich Warte schon den ganzen Winter auf dem Wetter


----------



## Trailhunter (23. März 2007)

Ach geh mir fort, bei +4°C nebst Regen, mit Bike 'n Board.


----------



## andi1969 (23. März 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Positiv Denken, mensch mensch, was macht ihr alle den ganzen Winter? mein Board habe ich heute nachmittag frisch gewachst, und nächstes Wo. geht´s ab nach Ischgl! ich Warte schon den ganzen Winter auf dem Wetter



Bää na dann viel spass im Schnee und ohne Bruch wieder zurück aus Ischgl Speedy.Rock die Piste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rinsewind (24. März 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Bää na dann viel spass im Schnee und ohne Bruch wieder zurück aus Ischgl Speedy.Rock die Piste




ueber ostern bin ich auch dort =)


marco


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. März 2007)

Geht heute was im Revier?


----------



## speedygonzales (25. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Geht heute was im Revier?



wenn jemand lust hat gern.. mein Barometer steigt und steigt, also kein Regen Gefahr..


----------



## holzox1 (26. März 2007)

Moin moin,

wie war es gestern?
Ich war mit dem RR unterwegs, bisschen GA
machen, wenn wahrscheinlich auch unnötig.
So wie es scheint hab ich die nächsten WE
eh keine Zeit die Umgebung zu rocken. Bin über
die WE in frankfurt bei meiner Freundin, und werd
mir da mal den Taunus anschauen, nein nicht 
den von Ford , und dann muss ich halt dort 
meine km machen. Wenn´s mir doch mal reichen
sollte wenn ich in der Gegend bin, komm ich einfach 
mal dazu.
Ich les eifrig mit.

CU


----------



## rinsewind (26. März 2007)

War gestern auch mal mit nem Kumpel auf dem Michaelsberg, runter aufn Eichelberg, wieder hoch zu Kaserne und links davon wieder runter.

Meine Fresse war das anstrengend das letzte Stück den Berg hoch, und meine fresse war das ne sauerei. Der Schnee war noch am schmelzen, wir sahen beide aus wie nach einem Schlammbad...


aber geil wars =)


marco


----------



## speedygonzales (26. März 2007)

holzox1 schrieb:


> wie war es gestern?



hmm das Eis war lecker.. bin bloss zur Eisdiele gefahren..  

Aber morgen habe ich schon mit ein Kumpel fest ausgemacht ab 17:00 -30 (die übliche Gegend) wollen wir  das Wetter ausnutzen, falls sich jemand anschließen will, es ist ja bis fast 21:00 hell..


----------



## andi1969 (26. März 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> War gestern auch mal mit nem Kumpel auf dem Michaelsberg, runter aufn Eichelberg, wieder hoch zu Kaserne und links davon wieder runter.
> 
> Meine Fresse war das anstrengend das letzte Stück den Berg hoch, und meine fresse war das ne sauerei. Der Schnee war noch am schmelzen, wir sahen beide aus wie nach einem Schlammbad...
> 
> ...



*Willkommen im Club rinsewind* bist ja am Kondition sammeln für Samstag`s...... 

..... an den Rest bis Samstag dürfte ich wieder Fitt sein. Am WOE musste ich leider Absagen  wegen Grippig und Dünnsch.... 

Mfg andi1969


----------



## Trailhunter (27. März 2007)

holzox1 schrieb:


> Ich war mit dem RR unterwegs, bisschen GA
> machen ....
> CU



Cool, würde mich da gern mal anschließen.  
Wo, welche Entfernung und Schnitt fährste denn da so?
Bin letztes Jahr immer abends so meine Stammrunde (Wiesental-Hambrücken-Forst-Bruchsal-Karlsdorf-Graben-Neudorf-Huttenheim-Reinsheim-Philippsburg) gefahren, wo es mich Ende Juli dann auch mit 40 Sachen mal abgeworfen  hatte und ich 4 Wochen außer Gefecht war.


----------



## holzox1 (27. März 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Cool, würde mich da gern mal anschließen.
> Wo, welche Entfernung und Schnitt fährste denn da so?



Bin im Moment gerade wieder am Kondi aufbauen, da ist 
das RR gerade recht. Im Moment sind es meistens so um die 
45-55 km. Schnitt ca. 26-29 je nach Strecke. Kommt auf die
Richtung an welche ich einschlage. Für GA gerade recht. Ich 
will es nicht übertreiben.
Ich hab ein generelles Zeitproblem, ich kann eigentlich nicht viel
im voraus ausmachen, weil meine geschäftliche Situation es nicht 
zulässt. Ist bei mir eigentlich immer kurzfristig.
Aber vielleicht können wir mal was ausmachen wenn Du willst. 

Wenn Du gut im Wind bist, bin ich gerne dabei 

Abgeworfen hat es mich bis jetzt noch nicht, bin aber auch erst 
seit einem Jahr mit dem RR unterwegs, und dann auch noch mit 
nem alten gebrauchten von meinem Onkel. Wollte es nur mal 
ausprobieren. Ein neues brauch ich nicht, will mir erst noch ein 
Hardtail zulegen(damit die Palette langsam komplett wird ).

CU


----------



## andi1969 (27. März 2007)

So Freunde des gepflegten Bergrad fahrens(auch die *Dackelfräserabteilung* ) wieder am *Samstag um 14.30 Sommerzeit am Gbz Parkplatz*?????
Bitte um Meinungen usw....... Ja -Nein -Vieleicht 

 Mfg andi1969


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (27. März 2007)

@holzox1
Für GA ist das "Bermudadreieck" KA-HD-MA ja eigentlich ausgezeichnet. Für die Kraftausdauer hat man dann ja den Pfälzer Wald und alles was sich so ab Bruchsal Richtung Stuttgart anbietet.
Bin bisher Einzelkämpfer auf dem Rennrad und will mal schauen ob der RSC Kirrlach was für mich ist. Aber wie gesagt, wenn immer Du willst und es terminlich passt können wir Kilometer spulen und den Stoffwechsel suboptimieren.


----------



## Oskar1974 (27. März 2007)

Hallo Andi,

Samstag geht klar. Gewohnter Ort, gewohnte Zeit !!
Bis dann.!!!!!!!

War in den letzen Tagen mit dem RR unterwegs, um noch mehr Grundlage zu trainieren. Hoffe das es Bergab auch besser wird  

Gruß


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. März 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

ich muss für Samstag passen. Wir haben unser letztes TT-Verbandsspiel für diese Runde.

Danach ist wieder mehr Zeit fürs MB.

Aber ich bin schon kräftig dabei, die Karfreitagostertour zu planen. Andi?

Wie siehts bei den anderen aus?
Speedy? Dein Kumpel? Rinsewind? Holzox (wir fahren im aeroben Bereich, versprochen )? Trailhunter und sein Rotwild? Mounty69?


----------



## rinsewind (28. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich muss für Samstag passen. Wir haben unser letztes TT-Verbandsspiel für diese Runde.
> 
> ...



samstag muss ich laenger arbeiten, bis gut 17h schaetz ich. 

bb

marco


----------



## holzox1 (28. März 2007)

Muss am Samstag leider nochmal passen.
Hab Hausarrest am WE.  

Ne ne, bin auf Weiterbildung, das wird wohl
nix. Am Karfreitag wär ich aber eventuell dabei,
wenn´s genehm wäre.
@ trailhunter:
Wir werden sicher den ein oder anderen Termin
finden.

CU


----------



## iTom (28. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> ...gekürzt...
> Wie siehts bei den anderen aus?
> Speedy? Dein Kumpel? Rinsewind? Holzox (wir fahren im aeroben Bereich, versprochen )? Trailhunter und sein Rotwild? Mounty69?



Ich werde nächste Woche erst ma Schneeschuhwandern gehen, sofern es noch Schnee gibt. Bin erst wieder Osterdienstag   im Lande.


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich muss für Samstag passen. Wir haben unser letztes TT-Verbandsspiel für diese Runde.
> Aber ich bin schon kräftig dabei, die Karfreitagostertour zu planen. Andi?



Schade Dirk 
aber viel glück beim TT-Spiel  

ÄÄÄÄÄhmm *ich dachte du kannst am Karfreitag nicht*( oder hab ich da was falsch gelesen??) ?????Ansonst müßten wir eiligst zusammen durchplanen wie ,wann usw. weil  Oster ist bald ......mal Brasil und Palaber oder so treffen!!!!

@ Oskar1974 OK freu mich auf Samstag, Wetter scheint ja sehr gut zu werden


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. März 2007)

Also ich will jetzt nicht ausschließen, dass ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt habe, aber ich hab für Karfreitag frei bekommen. Hab Dir ne PN geschickt - nicht bekommen?

Und ich hab schon mal angefangen, was zusammenzuplanen. Start in Marxzell. Dann über Schielberg und Rotensol durch den Wald hoch nach Dobel. Von da runter wieder nach Herrenalb, evtl. irgendwie durch den Wald, Teufelsmühle oder so. Aber für das Teilstück hab ich noch keinen Plan. Dann von Herrenalb auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch auf den Bernstein und hinten wieder runter Richtung Frauenalb und dann nach Marxzell zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.

Patrick hat schon zugesagt. Wäre cool, wenn das bei Dir auch klappen würde.

@all: Es stehen auch noch weitere Zusagen aus.


----------



## andi1969 (29. März 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Also ich will jetzt nicht ausschließen, dass ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt habe, aber ich hab für Karfreitag frei bekommen. Hab Dir ne PN geschickt - nicht bekommen?
> 
> Und ich hab schon mal angefangen, was zusammenzuplanen. Start in Marxzell. Dann über Schielberg und Rotensol durch den Wald hoch nach Dobel. Von da runter wieder nach Herrenalb, evtl. irgendwie durch den Wald, Teufelsmühle oder so. Aber für das Teilstück hab ich noch keinen Plan. Dann von Herrenalb auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch auf den Bernstein und hinten wieder runter Richtung Frauenalb und dann nach Marxzell zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.
> 
> ...




Hi Dirrrrk

*jo das war etwas missverständlich geschrieben.......:*confused: 

Bin natürlich dabei *werf mich Anerkennend zu Boden* na da freu ich mich aber drauf  na das wird lustig und heftig 

gruss Andi

P.S. deine PM habeich bekommen aber irgendwie noch keine Nerven diese Woche gehabt.Etwas sehr Arbeitgeber generft......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. März 2007)

Kein Problem. Hab schon befürchtet, dass ich die PM aus versehen nem anderen geschickt habe.

Würd gerne recht früh losfahren. 9 Uhr in Marxzell wäre net schlecht. Dann haben wir den Tag vor uns und vor allem wird es Mittags nicht so spät.

Falls jemand nen Beitrag leisten kann zu der Frage der Streckenwahl vom Dobel nach Bad Herrenalb evtl. über Teufelsmühle wäre sehr geil.


----------



## andi1969 (1. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Hab schon befürchtet, dass ich die PM aus versehen nem anderen geschickt habe.
> 
> Würd gerne recht früh losfahren. 9 Uhr in Marxzell wäre net schlecht. Dann haben wir den Tag vor uns und vor allem wird es Mittags nicht so spät.
> 
> Falls jemand nen Beitrag leisten kann zu der Frage der Streckenwahl vom Dobel nach Bad Herrenalb evtl. über Teufelsmühle wäre sehr geil.



@ SPZD3005 und Oskar1974

Dann treffen wir uns am Freitag am besten *in Weingarten *an der Shell Tankstelle, so *um 8.00 Uhr*.
Gruss Andi


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. April 2007)

bluesky, übernehmen Sie!

Im Ernst: unser Kollege bluesky kennt sich dort allerbestens aus und wenn er Zeit und Bock hätte ...

Ich bin leider zur Zeit erkältet, sonst würde ich auch gerne mal mit den Nordlichtern mitfahren.

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## bluesky (2. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Falls jemand nen Beitrag leisten kann zu der Frage der Streckenwahl vom Dobel nach Bad Herrenalb evtl. über Teufelsmühle wäre sehr geil.



tip:

marxzell - schielberg - rotensol - neusatz - dobel (westweg) - weithäusle - hahnenfalz - trail zur teufelsmühle - plotzsägmühle - quellenweg - bad herrenalb - marxzell

wenn man möchte kann man noch nen abstecher zur albquelle machen

so würde ich das fahren .. von dobel nach herrenalb und dann zu mühle macht wenig sinn (außer ihr wollt hm sammeln) und ihr verpasst den schönsten teil (zwischen weithäusle und hahnenfalz) bei gutem wetter sieht man von dort oben bis zum dom in speyer .. das ganze lässt sich prima auf waldwegen fahren und man kann sogar ein paar trails auf der strecke einbauen ... ich weiß nicht wie fit ihr seit aber netto kann man das in 3 - 4 stunden machen 

das sollten dann so 60 km sein von/bis marxzell 

bei fragen -> fragen


----------



## andi1969 (2. April 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> tip:
> 
> marxzell - schielberg - rotensol - neusatz - dobel (westweg) - weithäusle - hahnenfalz - trail zur teufelsmühle - plotzsägmühle - quellenweg - bad herrenalb - marxzell
> 
> ...




*Danke bluesky*!!!!!

Wir werden das austesten   Thank`s for your help!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. April 2007)

Hallo,

nachdem ich den Thread von Anfang an verfolgt habe, wage ich es auch mal mich hier zu melden und würde mein Interesse für Eure Karfreitagstour bekunden. Meine Kondition ist noch sehr eingerostet, aber da eine aerobe Tour angekündigt ist, hoffe ich Ihr nehmt mich mit?

Gruß Felix

PS: war erst gestern an der Teufelsmühle, geht ja ganz schön ab!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. April 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich den Thread von Anfang an verfolgt habe, wage ich es auch mal mich hier zu melden und würde mein Interesse für Eure Karfreitagstour bekunden. Meine Kondition ist noch sehr eingerostet, aber da eine aerobe Tour angekündigt ist, hoffe ich Ihr nehmt mich mit?
> 
> ...



Hi Pumuckl( felix)

*Bist herzlich dazu eingeladen*..... 
Unsere Kondition ist auch noch Eingerostet(na ja auser bei Oskar1974) 
Wir treffen uns am Freitag um 8.00 in Weingarten an der Shell Tankstelle,fals Du noch was wissen willst einfach nachfragen.

Mfg Andi1969


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. April 2007)

> marxzell - schielberg - rotensol - neusatz - dobel (westweg) - weithäusle - hahnenfalz - trail zur teufelsmühle - plotzsägmühle - quellenweg - bad herrenalb - marxzell
> 
> wenn man möchte kann man noch nen abstecher zur albquelle machen
> 
> so würde ich das fahren .. von dobel nach herrenalb und dann zu mühle macht wenig sinn (außer ihr wollt hm sammeln) und ihr verpasst den schönsten teil (zwischen weithäusle und hahnenfalz) bei gutem wetter sieht man von dort oben bis zum dom in speyer .. das ganze lässt sich prima auf waldwegen fahren und man kann sogar ein paar trails auf der strecke einbauen ... ich weiß nicht wie fit ihr seit aber netto kann man das in 3 - 4 stunden machen



Hallo Blauer, danke für den Tip. Ich glaube, so oder so ähnlich (je nach dem wie weit wir kommen, zeitlich) werden wird das umsetzen. Hört sich wie ein vernünftiger Vorschlage von jemandem an, der sich auskennt. Vielen Dank dafür.  



> Im Ernst: unser Kollege bluesky kennt sich dort allerbestens aus und wenn er Zeit und Bock hätte ...
> 
> Ich bin leider zur Zeit erkältet, sonst würde ich auch gerne mal mit den Nordlichtern mitfahren.



Hallo Specht, samstags 14.30 Uhr GBZ-Parkplatz Bruchsal. Regelmäßig außer bei Sch***wetter.  



> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich den Thread von Anfang an verfolgt habe, wage ich es auch mal mich hier zu melden und würde mein Interesse für Eure Karfreitagstour bekunden. Meine Kondition ist noch sehr eingerostet, aber da eine aerobe Tour angekündigt ist, hoffe ich Ihr nehmt mich mit?



Hallo Felix, willkommen. Start für Dich 9 Uhr Marxzell Parkplatz gegenüber Technikmuseum (da wo die Wüstchenbude steht/stand).


Ich bin schon dabei, meinen Werkzeugrucksack zu richten. Nochmal schieben kommt nicht in Frage. Denkt ihr, Ersatzrahmen ist übertrieben? Die Ersatzgabel hab ich mal sicherheitshalber außen auf den Rucksack geschnallt.


----------



## andi1969 (2. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hallo Felix, willkommen. Start für Dich 9 Uhr Marxzell Parkplatz gegenüber Technikmuseum (da wo die Wüstchenbude steht/stand).
> 
> Ich bin schon dabei, meinen Werkzeugrucksack zu richten. Nochmal schieben kommt nicht in Frage. Denkt ihr, Ersatzrahmen ist übertrieben? Die Ersatzgabel hab ich mal sicherheitshalber außen auf den Rucksack geschnallt.



Also Notfallkoffer und Sauestoffzelt sind dabei, blos wo schnall ich das Schweißgerät und Generator hin  ach so und wer fährt den Bekleittruck mit der Werkstatt (pumuckl)

Nimm mal lieber 2 Ersatzrahmen mit( man weiß ja nie)und unduund.....schei,,, hab ich noch was vergessen(oh gott)..


----------



## Oskar1974 (2. April 2007)

Hoffe mal es wird nicht zu anspruchsvoll ( bergab )   
Sonst kommen ich nicht an. 
Bin mal gespannt. 
Schöne woche noch euch beiden . 
Gruß
Pat


----------



## andi1969 (2. April 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hoffe mal es wird nicht zu anspruchsvoll ( bergab )
> Pat



Oh doch Pat nichts unter 90Grad  Gefälle und Armdicke Wurzeln mit Kindskop großen Felsbrocken garniert und dann mind 60KmH abwärts


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. April 2007)

Ok ok ich geb mich geschlagen und fahre den Truck!!!  
Habe mich ja damals fein raus gehalten, aber ich habe einen Kettennieter und ein Sram Kettenschloss stets dabei  , hatte gleiche Erfahrung auch schon machen dürfen.

Ich wohen in Durlach an der B3, liegt qwasi auf dem Weg, außer ihr wolltet über die Autobahn. Würde mich einfachheitshalber dann unterwegs in den Autokonvoi einreihen.

Na dann freu ich mich ja schon, hoffentlich haben wir mit dem Wetter glück, auf der Teufelsmühle liegt im Wald auf der Nordseite noch Schnee!! auf den Forststraßen.

Gruß Felix


----------



## andi1969 (2. April 2007)

Hi Felix

Durlach Ortseingang ist doch eine Tankstelle(weiß die Marke nicht mehr)??? Da könnten wir uns treffen, so um 8.30 müßten wir da sein.

Gruss Andi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hi Felix
> 
> Durlach Ortseingang ist doch eine Tankstelle(weiß die Marke nicht mehr)??? Da könnten wir uns treffen, so um 8.30 müßten wir da sein.
> 
> Gruss Andi


Ebenfalls eine Shell-Tankstelle, dann werde ich ab 8:20 Uhr dort sein, denn von Weingarten bis Durlach benötigt ihr doch bestimmt keine 30Min, oder???


----------



## andi1969 (2. April 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ebenfalls eine Shell-Tankstelle, dann werde ich ab 8:20 Uhr dort sein, denn von Weingarten bis Durlach benötigt ihr doch bestimmt keine 30Min, oder???



Ok dann am Freitag mit viel Spass um 8.20-8.30 in Durlach 10Min fals was daneben geht.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ok dann am Freitag mit viel Spass um 8.20-8.30 in Durlach 10Min fals was daneben geht.



Dann wie gesagt ab 8:20Uhr  !!! Freue mich ja schon sehr!! Gibt ja qwasi ne Specialized-Veranstaltung  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
ich komme direkt nach Marxzell. Von mir daheim sind es ca. 30 min nach Weingarten. Wenn wir uns dort um 8 treffen, muss ich schon um halb acht los. Nach Marxzell brauch ich starke 50 min von daheim. Also ist Weingarten für mich ein Umweg.

Ich hoff, ihr findet Marxzell. Dran denken. Der Wattkopftunnel ist zu.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. April 2007)

Patrick und Andi, ihr wisst wo genau das in Marxzell ist, sonst fehlt uns der Guide  . Wenn Dirk direkt fährt, fahrt ihr dann trotzdem über Durlach??


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. April 2007)

> Patrick und Andi, ihr wisst wo genau das in Marxzell ist, sonst fehlt uns der Guide  . Wenn Dirk direkt fährt, fahrt ihr dann trotzdem über Durlach??



Das ist echt nicht zu verfehlen. Ist auf der Hauptstraße die von Ettlingen durch Marxzell nach Herrenalb durchgeht auf der rechten Straßenseite der Parkplatz. Gegenüber am Eck ist das Technikmuseum. Wenn Du das nicht siehst, bist Du blind oder fährst über 300.  Easy to find.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Das ist echt nicht zu verfehlen. Ist auf der Hauptstraße die von Ettlingen durch Marxzell nach Herrenalb durchgeht auf der rechten Straßenseite der Parkplatz. Gegenüber am Eck ist das Technikmuseum. Wenn Du das nicht siehst, bist Du blind oder fährst über 300.  Easy to find.



Ich kurve den 2 anderen hinterher, dann war's ich nicht schuld  . Bin bisher an Marxzell nur auf dem Graf-Rhena-Weg vorbei gefahren, aber ich werd's finden.


----------



## andi1969 (3. April 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Patrick und Andi, ihr wisst wo genau das in Marxzell ist, sonst fehlt uns der Guide  . Wenn Dirk direkt fährt, fahrt ihr dann trotzdem über Durlach??



Hi Dirk und Felix

Na Klar fahren wir über Durlach( was für ne Frage)......

Zu Marxzell, Ettlinge richtung Herrenalp oder.....ist zwar noch Kindheitstage her das ich in Marxzell war aber das klappt schon.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. April 2007)

Bekomme morgen meine Karre wieder. Rechtzeitig zum Speci-Treffen.

Vielleicht kann ich irgendwo noch schnell nen Specialized-Aufkleber auftreiben. Den kleben wir dann Pat ans Rad, damit er nicht so auffällt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich irgendwo noch schnell nen Specialized-Aufkleber auftreiben. Den kleben wir dann Pat ans Rad, damit er nicht so auffällt.



 

@ Andi
gut dann haben wir das ja auch geklärt


----------



## andi1969 (3. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Bekomme morgen meine Karre wieder. Rechtzeitig zum Speci-Treffen.
> 
> Vielleicht kann ich irgendwo noch schnell nen Specialized-Aufkleber auftreiben. Den kleben wir dann Pat ans Rad, damit er nicht so auffällt.



Guuut Dirk hatte schon Sorgen.... Puuuh

Sach mal wegen Wattkopftunnel dann müssen wir durch Ettlingen durch wenn ich mich noch genau erinnere......


----------



## Trailhunter (3. April 2007)

Hi Jungs, ich hoffe Ihr schießt ein paar Fotos. Wäre gern dabei, aber einerseits habe ich noch kein go (bei deren Auftragslage wohl nicht vor Ostern) für mein Bike und zweitens muß ich Freitag schaffen.
Werde dann wohl Samstag oder Sonntag (Vorsicht, tieffliegende Rammler  ) mit dem RR Kilometer spulen gehen.
Also, viel Spaß dann am Freitag.

P.S. Nur mal angenommen wenn ich Freitag samt Bike startklar wäre, wo wäre bei der Tour für mich der beste Einstiegspunkt? *fragt ein Ortsunkundiger*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (3. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Guuut Dirk hatte schon Sorgen.... Puuuh
> 
> Sach mal wegen Wattkopftunnel dann müssen wir durch Ettlingen durch wenn ich mich noch genau erinnere......



einfacher geht es  einfach in Bruchsal in der S-Bahn einsteigen eine 24 Std. Gruppen karte für ein paar EUR/Nase kaufen (bis zu 5 Personen inkl Bikes) und dort aussteigen, so haben wir es mal im Herbst gemacht..

Vorteil, man ist nicht gezwungen wieder zum Startpunkt zurückzukommen und kann so eine grössere Umgebung erkunden..


----------



## andi1969 (3. April 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Hi Jungs, ich hoffe Ihr schießt ein paar Fotos. Wäre gern dabei, aber einerseits habe ich noch kein go (bei deren Auftragslage wohl nicht vor Ostern) für mein Bike und zweitens muß ich Freitag schaffen.
> Werde dann wohl Samstag oder Sonntag (Vorsicht, tieffliegende Rammler  ) mit dem RR Kilometer spulen gehen.
> Also, viel Spaß dann am Freitag.
> 
> P.S. Nur mal angenommen wenn ich Freitag samt Bike startklar wäre, wo wäre bei der Tour für mich der beste Einstiegspunkt? *fragt ein Ortsunkundiger*



Hi Trailhunter

Klar gibt ne folle Fotostory, nur für Dich( zum neidisch machen )

Ah ja ,tieffliegende* Dackelfräße* zu Ostern na dann aber nicht übertreiben( gibt dicke Schenkel) und den Spass haben wir......



@ Speedy

Hey ich dachte du bist am Scheehasen jagen in Ischgel???????  Noch im Land.....


----------



## Trailhunter (3. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ah ja ,tieffliegende* Dackelfräße* zu Ostern na dann aber nicht übertreiben( gibt dicke Schenkel) und den Spass haben wir......



Nee, nee, nur GA. Vielleicht ein paar Ortseingangssprints, aber sonst nix wo Muskeln brennen könnten. Für Kraftausdauer ist es hier zu flach und 'nen größeren Ausflug Richtung "Gebirge" bekomme ich feiertagsmäßig nicht genehmigt.


----------



## andi1969 (3. April 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> .....Richtung "Gebirge" bekomme ich feiertagsmäßig nicht genehmigt.



*Ach ja die deutsch Bundesbahn ist echt gemein *  aber pass auf das Dir kein übereifriger Rammler  in die Speichen hüpft


----------



## Trailhunter (3. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ach ja die deutsch Bundesbahn ist echt gemein *  aber pass auf das Dir kein übereifriger Rammler  in die Speichen hüpft



Nö, meine Firma hat damit nix zu tun. Daheim bekomme ich es nicht genehmigt, da es doch etwas weit wäre wenn ich in die Hügel wollte und dann zum Osterfest nicht so present wäre.
Ein Karnickel in den Speichen brauche ich echt nicht. Nachdem es mich letztes Jahr nach 'nem Sturz für 4 Wochen aus dem Verkehr zog (Torax-Prellung) und ich mich schier net bewegen konnte, lechzt es mich nach solchen Erfahrungen nimmer. Erstaunlicherweise hat das Ross damals nix abbekommen. Es geschehen halt manchmal auch noch Wunder.


----------



## speedygonzales (4. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> @ Speedy Hey ich dachte du bist am Scheehasen jagen in Ischgel???????  Noch im Land.....



hi Andy!

sind wieder zurück, war ja nur ein Dreitagestrip, Knochen heil, aber Muskelkater ohne ende.. hat sich aber rentiert Ischgl ist einfach klasse 

habe ich das richtig verstanden, abfahrt ist um 8:00 in Weingarten?

Wie sieht es mit der Route dort aus? habe mir die Karte der Gegend angeschaut, bzw wir waren schon mal vor Ort letzes Jahr, wenn man da nicht die "Richtige Strecken" kennt, fährt man die ganze Zeit nur Forstautobahnen..

Bin gerade am schauen nach einer Strecke, bzw nach bluesky Tips ein Routenvorschlag machen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. April 2007)

Speedy geht mit? Super.


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> .....habe ich das richtig verstanden, abfahrt ist um 8:00 in Weingarten?



Job 08.00 Uhr in Weingarten Shell Tankstelle ist Abfahrt. um 08.30 sammeln wir pumukl in Durlach auf und dann gehts ab nach Marxzell


----------



## speedygonzales (4. April 2007)

huy huy huy..

siehe Anhang (Track als gpx/ovl/rte)  müsste in etwa die von Bluesky vorgeschlagene Route sein..

was meint ihr dazu? Bluesky könntest Du mal ein Blick drauf werfen?
ich habe die Route bis zur Teufelsmühle so in etwa eingegeben..
Allein bis dahin sind es mehr mehr 700 hm (siehe Profil) und das ist nur der halbe Weg   wobei man sagen muss, dass ab der Mühle es nur noch nach unten geht..
Die vorgeschlagene Route ab der Mühle zurück konnte ich leider nicht finden..


----------



## bluesky (5. April 2007)

hi speedy

das passt schon sehr gut ... in marxzell würde ich aber in richtung schielberg starten ... d.h. ihr fahrt ein kurzes stück auf der strasse nach schielberg in ner 180 grad kurve gehts dann kerzengerade in den wald 

in dobel würde ich durch den ort fahren ... abei die alternativen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. April 2007)

Na ich bin ja mal sehr gespannt. 
HMtechnisch wird das ne richtige Hammertour. War am Sonntag ja bereits auf der Teufelsmühle von Durlach aus, durchs Albtal nach Bad Herrenalb, auf die Mühle und wieder durchs Albtal zurück, waren allein 1000Hm. Bin mal gespannt auf wieviel wir Morgen kommen. Hoffentlich frieren wir uns zu Beginn der Tour nicht den A.... ab, ist nämlich noch echt frisch!!


----------



## rinsewind (5. April 2007)

Mit was für einer Software erstellt ihr denn solche Routen? Ich hab zwarGeoGrid hier, aber die Karten sind irgendwie für Trails nicht auflösend genug. Und wenn ihr solche Route habt, was fuer ein Navi/Gps geräte kann man dann benutzen um den weg auch zu finden, oder einen gefahrenen Weg zu loggen? Gibts von Garmin auch was, das beides kann, sprich normale Navigation fuers mopped/auto, und ne Kartendarstellung für trails/touren?

vg

marco


----------



## bluesky (5. April 2007)

ich hab n garmin etrex legend c mit dem kann man alles machen 

wobei ich das gerät bisher nur zum aufzeichnen benutzt habe .. eine route wirklich auf der karte "geplant" hab ich noch nicht ... find ich nicht so spannend 
wie gesagt das gerät kann beides 

heute morgen hatten wir so um 9 ca. 2-3 grad .. jetzt sinds immerhin so 10 - 12


----------



## speedygonzales (5. April 2007)

hi bluesky,

habe die Route geändert danke!
welche Route kannst Du uns in etwa empfehlen ab der Teufelsmühle  richtung Startplatz?


----------



## speedygonzales (5. April 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> ich hab n garmin etrex legend c mit dem kann man alles machen  wobei ich das gerät bisher nur zum aufzeichnen benutzt habe .. eine route wirklich auf der karte "geplant" hab ich noch nicht ... find ich nicht so spannend



als grobe Übersicht finde ich es nicht schlecht wenn man daheim schon mal was vorbereiten kann, den vor Ort sieht alles immer anders aus, und wenn mann 20x anhalten muss um auf die Karte zu schauen, kann es schon mal nervig sein..

Mein Kumpel fand es auch am Anfang lächerlich mit dem GPS zu fahren, aber als er sah wie praktisch es ist so auf unbekannte Gebiet zu fahren frag er immer danach


----------



## bluesky (5. April 2007)

also entweder ihr fahrt ein stück die strasse von der teufelsmühle nach unten dann geht rechts ein weg ab in richtung hahnenfalzhütte dort weiter unten gibt es dann das "Wildbader Wegle" einen trail ins obere gaistal .. von dort gibt es dann zig wege nach herrenalb 

... oder weiter unten in richtung plotzsägmühle .. und dort dann den quellenweg nach herrenalb 

teufelsmühle ist etwas blöd in richtung herrenalb da wenn man nicht den gleichen weg 2 mal fahren will leider ein stück auf der strasse fahren muss bzw. auch die strasse ganz runter bis zur rißwasenhütte fahren kann 

Hahnenfalzhütte

Rißwasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2007)

Äh, ich hab heute ne Wanderkarte von der Gegend gekauft. Aber wie ich das so verfolge hier, scheint das wohl ne Anschaffung für den A**** gewesen zu sein. Naja ...


----------



## speedygonzales (5. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Äh, ich hab heute ne Wanderkarte von der Gegend gekauft. Aber wie ich das so verfolge hier, scheint das wohl ne Anschaffung für den A**** gewesen zu sein. Naja ...



super! karte ist immer wichtig, zum *grob* orientieren ist ein gps gut, aber zum Planen ist eine Karte immer besser, den sobald man anderst fährt ist das Navi für die Katze


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. April 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> super! karte ist immer wichtig, zum *grob* orientieren ist ein gps gut, aber zum Planen ist eine Karte immer besser, den sobald man anderst fährt ist das Navi für die Katze



Werde Morgen ebenfalls meine Karte dabei haben, sicher ist sicher. Habe die vom Schwarzwaldverein 1:50 000 Blatt Baden Baden, ist unser Gebiet gut abgedeckt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Freue mich schon sehr!! Werde wie gesagt ab 8:20Uhr an der Shell in Durlach stehen (weinroter Twingo), Andy hat meine Handynr..

PS: schwanke noch sehr zw. kurzer oder langer Hose, da die morgendlichen Temperaturen doch noch frisch sind.


----------



## Trailhunter (5. April 2007)

Die Karten sind ok. 
Habe so 'ne CD-ROM vom Landesvermessungsamt samt Brille für die 3D-Darstellung.






oder mit 'nem Flug entlang der Route.






Mit 'ner ruhigen Hand kann man da schön die Touren nachfahren und hat gleich dann die Entfernung + Höhenmeter. Alles schön zum ausdrucken. Zur Not dann die jeweilige Karte noch im Rucksack.

P.S. Am Samstag ab zehn kann ich mein Bike abholen gehn.


----------



## speedygonzales (5. April 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Die Karten sind ok. P.S. Am Samstag ab zehn kann ich mein Bike abholen gehn.



was hast Du nochmal beim Bunny gekauft? 
Ich war gestern beim ihm, hab mich etwas umgeschaut, und ich bin fast schwach geworden, gut dass ich meine Kreditkarte nicht dabei hatte


----------



## Trailhunter (5. April 2007)

Nee, nix Bunny-Hop-Shop. Die haben mir empfohlen meine Hope nach England zum Kundendienst zu schicken. So einDeppen-G'schwätz aber auch.  
Die hatten einfach kein Bock. Und dann noch ein Rotwild-Bike.
Nee, dann doch den Weg nach HD zum Rotwild-Händler.
Sollte ich je auf Kanonental- oder Spezialisten-Bikes umsatteln bzw. mir zusätzlich eins zulegen wollen, dann bekommen die sicher keinen Cent von mir.


----------



## bluesky (5. April 2007)

also wenn ichs schaffe und nicht verpenne fahr ich vielleicht morgen früh mit ..
wenn ihr nix dagegen habt?


----------



## speedygonzales (5. April 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> also wenn ichs schaffe und nicht verpenne fahr ich vielleicht morgen früh mit ..wenn ihr nix dagegen habt?



cool!


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Nee, nix Bunny-Hop-Shop. Die haben mir empfohlen meine Hope nach England zum Kundendienst zu schicken. So einDeppen-G'schwätz aber auch.
> Die hatten einfach kein Bock. Und dann noch ein Rotwild-Bike.
> Nee, dann doch den Weg nach HD zum Rotwild-Händler.
> Sollte ich je auf Kanonental- oder Spezialisten-Bikes umsatteln bzw. mir zusätzlich eins zulegen wollen, dann bekommen die sicher keinen Cent von mir.



Das war mal wieder orginal Bunny Hopp Da kann man nur kaufen aber wehe es ist was   am Arsch........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2007)

> PS: schwanke noch sehr zw. kurzer oder langer Hose, da die morgendlichen Temperaturen doch noch frisch sind.



Wo genau ist da die Frage? Über 0 ° C = kurze Hosen.  

Hab noch ne Frage zum Thema "Ersatzzeile die man auf keiner Tour braucht":
Hat jemand eine Ersatzsteuersatzkralle dabei? Falls nicht, pack ich mal vorsichtshalber eine ein. Man kann ja nie wissen.


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Äh, ich hab heute ne Wanderkarte von der Gegend gekauft. Aber wie ich das so verfolge hier, scheint das wohl ne Anschaffung für den A**** gewesen zu sein. Naja ...



Nö Dirk-

Karte ist immer gut wenn alle Elektonikspielsachen versagen  ....


----------



## speedygonzales (5. April 2007)

wann ist Treffpunkt in Marxell? falls es bei uns 5 Min. Später wird kann mir jemand per PM eine Handy Nummer geben?..

Mein Kumpel hat sich auch gemeldet, er geht auch mit (hat genörgelt wegem früh aufstehen ) wir kommen direkt nach Marzell..

Wie fährt man da am Besten / kürzesten (von Bruchsal aus) hin?


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Wo genau ist da die Frage? Über 0 ° C = kurze Hosen.
> 
> Na kurze und Lange Hose( brauche Sonne an den weißen Stelzen) zum wechseln und morgen wirds warm basta ....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2007)

> Wie fährt man da am Besten / kürzesten (von Bruchsal aus) hin?



Karlsruhe Süd / Rüppur von der Autobahn runter und dann Ettlingen beim Tschernitz-Opel rein und an der ersten großen Kreuzung Richtung Herrenalb/Marxzell/Dobel (k.a. was da genau ausgeschildert ist, geht jedenfalls nach links).

Handynummer folgt per PM.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. April 2007)

Na ist ja doch ne recht große Gruppe geworden. Dann werde ich auch in kurzer Hose fahren. Freu mich schon!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Na ist ja doch ne recht große Gruppe geworden. Dann werde ich auch in kurzer Hose fahren. Freu mich schon!!!!



Au ja *Tour de Alptähle *mit Tross und Pressekarawane


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2007)

@speedy: 9 Uhr.

Jo. Sind zu 7., wenn ich richtig zähle. Das wird richtig lustig.


----------



## bluesky (5. April 2007)

vielleicht kommt noch ein freund von mir mit ...

ich werd "lang" fahren mit überschuhen .. aber ich frier sowieso immer


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> vielleicht kommt noch ein freund von mir mit ...




8 Irre auf Bike und auf Traildroge räumt den Dobel wir kommen


----------



## Trailhunter (5. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ersatzsteuersatzkralle dabei? Falls nicht, pack ich mal vorsichtshalber eine ein. Man kann ja nie wissen.



Habe ich in 14 Jahren MTB mit Ahead-Set noch nie gebraucht, aber Du weißt "der Deifl isch a Eichhörnle".


----------



## Oskar1974 (5. April 2007)

@ andi
Ist jetzt Teffpunkt 1 in Weingarten oder gleich in Durlach ??????????


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. April 2007)

2 Threads und schon wirds kompliziert  , versuche es jetzt aber in Eurem Ursprungsthread, der andere ist ja nur der gestrigen Tour gewidmet, oder??

Wer von Euch hätte Lust Ostersonntag oder Ostermontag nochmal ne schöne Runde zu drehen, egal wo, bei Euch oder nochmal im Schwarzwald??? Würde mich sehr freuen!!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## zwilling1606 (7. April 2007)

*Bin auch seit gestern im Schwazwald(Neuenburg) und sind gestern ne Runde von 62km gefahren. Diesmal haben wir keine Bergfahrten gemacht-alles einigermaßen flach. Von Neuenburg nach Heitersheim(am Rhein entlang) nach Frankreich und dann über die Rheinbrücke in Frankreich wieder zurück und auf der Höhe Heitersheim wieder zurück auf deutschen Grund   Dies war meine erste lange Tour die ich gefahren bin-hab meinen Po ganz schön gespürt Aber ich bin ja noch in der Anfangsphase-ist ja alles mit der Zeit steigerungsfähig 


Wo seit ihr im Schwarzwald getourt???*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. April 2007)

> Wo seit ihr im Schwarzwald getourt???



Hallo Zwilling, wir waren gestern Marxzell-Dobel-Teufelsmühle-Herrenalb-Marxzell. Näher Infos dazu hier.


----------



## andi1969 (7. April 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> 2 Threads und schon wirds kompliziert  , versuche es jetzt aber in Eurem Ursprungsthread, der andere ist ja nur der gestrigen Tour gewidmet, oder??
> 
> Wer von Euch hätte Lust Ostersonntag oder Ostermontag nochmal ne schöne Runde zu drehen, egal wo, bei Euch oder nochmal im Schwarzwald??? Würde mich sehr freuen!!!!
> 
> Gruß Felix



Hi Felix 

Also bei mir ginge es am Ostermontag , am Sonntag ist Family dran. So ne lockere Runde zw. 20 und 30 km......... am Turmberg oder bei uns Michaelsberg usw. 

gruss Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hi Felix
> 
> Also bei mir ginge es am Ostermontag , am Sonntag ist Family dran. So ne lockere Runde zw. 20 und 30 km......... am Turmberg oder bei uns Michaelsberg usw.
> 
> gruss Andi


Das hört sich sehr gut an, gerne komme ich zu Euch!! 
Montag wäre super, dann rocke ich mal mit auf Euren Trails  !!!! Welche Zeit wäre Dir denn lieber, Vormittag oder Nachmittag?


----------



## speedygonzales (7. April 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Das hört sich sehr gut an, gerne komme ich zu Euch!!
> Montag wäre super, dann rocke ich mal mit auf Euren Trails  !!!! Welche Zeit wäre Dir denn lieber, Vormittag oder Nachmittag?



hey ich habe gerade mein Bike geputzt und der Muskelkatter ist noch gar nicht weg!  


dürfte bei mir am Montag auch gehen, wann und wo?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. April 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hey ich habe gerade mein Bike geputzt und der Muskelkatter ist noch gar nicht weg!


Haha, mein Bike ist noch im *Originalkarfreitagszustand*  und gegen Muskelkater hilft nur Biken und die Beine wieder frei fahren!!



speedygonzales schrieb:


> dürfte bei mir am Montag auch gehen, wann und wo?


Na da warten wir doch mal was Andy sagt, vielleicht melden sich ja nochein paar, wäre ja super!!


----------



## andi1969 (7. April 2007)

gut dann treffen wir uns um 11 Uhr in Bruchsal zu Biken (Wegbeschreibung per PM) Schau mal welche Tour wir unter die Stollen nehmen......

gruss Andi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> gut dann treffen wir uns um 11 Uhr in Bruchsal zu Biken (Wegbeschreibung per PM) Schau mal welche Tour wir unter die Stollen nehmen......
> 
> gruss Andi



gut geht klar, dann bin ich Montag um 11Uhr in Bruchsal!!!


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. April 2007)

Hi,
wäre am Montag auch 10 Uhr Ok ? 
GBZ Parkplatz ??
Schönen Abend noch !!
Gruß
Pat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. April 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wäre am Montag auch 10 Uhr Ok ?
> GBZ Parkplatz ??
> Schönen Abend noch !!
> ...



Für mich ist 10Uhr auch ok!! Am GBZ!!


----------



## andi1969 (7. April 2007)

*Also Mädels dann um 10 Uhr GBZ Parkplatz*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Also Mädels dann um 10 Uhr GBZ Parkplatz*



Bin da  !!!

Euch Morgen schöne Ostern!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. April 2007)

Wünsch euch viel Spaß am Montag. Bin leider nicht dabei. Familie.

Und schaut, dass ihr nicht zu dünn angezogen seit. Könnte evtl. kalt werden.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Wünsch euch viel Spaß am Montag. Bin leider nicht dabei. Familie.
> 
> Und schaut, dass ihr nicht zu dünn angezogen seit. Könnte evtl. kalt werden.



Kalt  , kurz wie immer oder?!!!

Schade das Du nicht dabei sein kannst!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (9. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Also Mädels dann um 10 Uhr GBZ Parkplatz*



ich war um 10:03 am GBZ-Parkplatz, ihr wart schon weg  (Andis Auto war auf dem Parkplatz)


----------



## Trailhunter (9. April 2007)

Und 3 Minuten später war schon keiner mehr da? Man, man, da wird ja knallhart Termintreue verlangt.

@Topic
Sollten die nächsten Touren generell aufs WE fallen, dann bin ich erst am 28. oder 29.04. mit von der Partie.
Vielleicht kann ja jemand auch mitten in der Woche.
An den Tagen wo ich aus der Nachtschicht komme, 16. u. 22.04., komme ich frühestens 14:00 in die Puschen, aber die Tage werden ja länger und abends macht biken auch noch Spaß.
Ach ja, 1.Mai und Himmelfahrt könnte was steigen.


----------



## Firebiker J-A (9. April 2007)

Hi Biker aus dem Raum Brusl,

darf man schon fragen wie euere Tour war?? Oder seit ihr noch unterwegs ;-)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. April 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ich war um 10:03 am GBZ-Parkplatz, ihr wart schon weg  (Andis Auto war auf dem Parkplatz)



Das ist ja mal richtig blöd gelaufen!!!!  

Wir waren alle schon sehr früh da und um 9:45Uhr startklar, da wir nicht wussten ob das:



			
				speedygonzales schrieb:
			
		

> dürfte bei mir am Montag auch gehen, wann und wo?



eine definitive Zusage ist und Du Dich nicht mehr gemeldet hast, haben wir bis Punkt 10Uhr gewartet und sind dann los, wir müssen uns genau verpasst haben. Sorry  !!!!! Bist Du dann noch alleine gefahren??

Unsere Tour war wirklich klasse, dank an den Guide Andy der uns auf vielen schönen Trails durch den Wald gejagt hat  . Zur genaueren Streckenführung kann Andy mehr sagen, da ich mich nicht auskenne und brav hinterher gefahren bin.

Hier gehts zuu den Tourfotos

Das ist das Profil unserer Tour:






Auch meine 2. Tour mit Euch war wieder total klasse, danke fürs mitnehmen  !!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firebiker J-A (9. April 2007)

Hmm, 

die Strecke sieht ja mal garnet so schlecht aus! Also so vom Höhenprofil und von der Gesamtstrecke.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

sitze da mit Tränen in den Augen.  

Nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei. Versprochen. Eine Frage hab ich aber noch: Wer hat sich getraut, mit langen Hosen zu fahren??? Wars so kalt?


----------



## Trailhunter (9. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Wer hat sich getraut, mit langen Hosen zu fahren???



Die wo sich's Beinfell rasieren.


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2007)

So Freunde des gepflegten Bergrad fahrens,

Die Tour führte vom GBZ Parkplatz nach Weingarten rauf zur Höllklamm ink. Trailabfahrt ,rüber zum Michaelsberg, weiter zum Eichelberg um noch einige Trails zu surfen( boden war optimal trocken)und dann nach ca.29km am GBZ Parkplatz zu enden 
*War super mit allen zu fahren *und den Guide zu machen. 

*Fotos in meinem Album*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (11. April 2007)

Jetzt habe ich es doch geschafft, mich anzumelden  

@SPZD3005: Und ich gestehe, ich bin "lang" gefahren. Aber ich dusche auch immer warm, da darf man dann auch mit Beinlingen fahren.
@Trailhunter: Meine Beine sind die eines Rehs, nicht so schlank aber so haarig...

Die Tour war wirklich schön, schade für alle die nicht dabei waren.


Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. April 2007)

O.K., wer warm duscht, darf auch lang fahren. Ich gebs ja zu, eigentlich fahr ich ja deshalb nur nie lang, weil ich nix langes hab.  

Und nächstes mal bin ich wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Trailhunter (11. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Ich gebs ja zu, eigentlich fahr ich ja deshalb nur nie lang, weil ich nix langes hab.



dito



SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Und nächstes mal bin ich wieder mit dabei.



Und das wäre wann?
Bin's leid nur hier durch Anwesenheit zu glänzen.


----------



## speedygonzales (11. April 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal richtig blöd gelaufen!!!!
> Sorry  !!!!! Bist Du dann noch alleine gefahren??



jo kar, so früh stehe ich nicht umsonst auf, war aber nicht langweilig.. bin zur Kaserne hochgefahren und dann die Trails Richtung Ungeheuerklamm dort hatte gerade ein Quad fahrer versucht mit sein Fahrzeug und Profilreifen da *hoch* zu fahren  und hat sich dann mehrmals überschlagen bis er schließlich unten im Kanal einige Meter tiefer landete (bei der Holzbrücke).. hab ihm dann geholfen sein Fahrzeug mit Seilen und ein paar Freunde von ihm hoch zu Bergen was ein paar Stunden Arbeit und ein Muskelkater an dem Armen brachte..

Noch ein Spinner meinte, wären wir bei der Bergung waren, er müsste die Strecke mit dem MTB auf dem gerade weg runterfahren, bei der Sache war er völlig überfordert, und hat sich ziemlich böse mehrmals überschlagen (ich habe ihn und Bike ein paar mal in der Luft über kopf  drehen sehen), da dachte ich jetzt muss ich wohl doch ein Krankenwagen anfordern, aber er ist aufgestanden, ihm ist ausser blauen flecken nicht passiert.. Der Hammer ist aber, er war nicht allein, sonder hatte Frau und ein Kind von schätzungsweise 10-12 Jahre dabei, die auch die Strecke runter wollten.. soviel Dummheit gehört bestraft. (Wer die Strecke kennt weiß dass ich nicht übertreibe)

Schlimm fand ich auch, viele Spaziergänger waren unterwegs, und keiner fragte ob man helfen könnte..


----------



## Trailhunter (11. April 2007)

Tja, so ist es. Kaum ist es wärmer, dann kommen die ganzen "Freizeitsportler" raus. Und dann der Family zeigen wo fahrtechnisch der Hammer hängt. Jedes jahr dat selbe.


----------



## andi1969 (11. April 2007)

*Also Mädels wieder um 14.30 Uhr am GBZ Parkplatz am Samstag * 

Bin bereit für neue Schandtaten wer macht mit- Ja 
                                                                    - Nein 
                                                                     -K. A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Also Mädels wieder um 14.30 Uhr am GBZ Parkplatz am Samstag *
> 
> Bin bereit für neue Schandtaten wer macht mit- Ja
> - Nein
> -K. A.



Leider nein  , Schwiegereltern in Spee sind zu Besuch!!!


----------



## andi1969 (11. April 2007)

@ pumuckl  OOOOch Aber immer nett sein zu den Schwiegereltern.....  , Mein Umzugstermin( helferlein) hat sich um eine Woche verschoben
Es wird  so etwa 27 grad warm, öpti moses Wetter


----------



## Trailhunter (11. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Also Mädels wieder um 14.30 Uhr am GBZ Parkplatz am Samstag *



08:00-18:00 schaffen. Sonntag dann 19:00-07:00.  
Frühestens Montagabend bzw. Dienstag ganztägig.


----------



## speedygonzales (12. April 2007)

jemand lust heute auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde so ab 17:30?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
der Samstag ist bei mir leider tot.
Ich könnte nur Sonntag Mittag. Hat da auch wer Lust/Zeit, zu fahren?
Gruss

Kennt ihr nen Radladen in der Nähe wo ich ne Scheibenbremse befüllen und entlüften lassen kann, ohne den Preis einer neuen Bremse gleich hinlegen zu müssen? Danke.


----------



## Trailhunter (13. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr nen Radladen in der NÃ¤he wo ich ne Scheibenbremse befÃ¼llen und entlÃ¼ften lassen kann, ohne den Preis einer neuen Bremse gleich hinlegen zu mÃ¼ssen? Danke.



Naja, den Preis fÃ¼r 'ne neue Disc muÃte bei der Servicearbeit eigentlich nirgends bezahlen. In Bruchsal wird die Anzahl an Shops nicht so viel AuswahlmÃ¶glichkeiten bieten.
Habe bei QuadRad fÃ¼r beide Brakes 15,-â¬ bezahlt und da ist dann auch schon die neue FlÃ¼ssigkeit mit drin.
Ãberlege mir auch schon ob ich mir nicht irgendwann so ein Kit zulege und den Quark in Zukunft selber mache. Ist ja kein Hexenwerk und zu zweit ja noch leichter.


----------



## speedygonzales (13. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, Kennt ihr nen Radladen in der Nähe wo ich ne Scheibenbremse befüllen und entlüften lassen kann, ohne den Preis einer neuen Bremse gleich hinlegen zu müssen? Danke.



hmm ich weiss zwar nicht, was beim Bike anders als beim Mopped ist, aber beim  Motorrad ist das völlig harmlos sowas auszutauschen, man braucht nur die Handpumpe, die kostet nur ein paar EUR´s und hält das leben lang..


----------



## Trailhunter (13. April 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> jemand lust heute auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde so ab 17:30?



Kann gut möglich sein daß ich mit dem RR *heute* so gegen 18:00 in der Gegend rumdüse.


----------



## andi1969 (13. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> der Samstag ist bei mir leider tot.
> Ich könnte nur Sonntag Mittag. Hat da auch wer Lust/Zeit, zu fahren?
> Gruss



Also gut dann am *Sonntag um 12.00 Uhr*???????? passt auch mir besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (13. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
bei mir klapp es leider diese WE nicht.
Bin am Sonntag in Münsingen beim Bundesligarennen, ein paar schöne Fotos
machen.
Machts gut und viel Spaß
Gebt Gas


----------



## speedygonzales (13. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Also gut dann am *Sonntag um 12.00 Uhr*???????? passt auch mir besser.



das ist ja Mittagszeit, da fährt man ja mit knurrende Magen rum 
12:03 passt mir besser


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. April 2007)

> Bin am Sonntag in Münsingen beim Bundesligarennen, ein paar schöne Fotos
> machen.



Wie??? Du machst Bilder während Du bei einem Bundesligarennen mitfährst?


----------



## andi1969 (13. April 2007)

*12.00 am GBZ Parkplatz*und betet das ich meinen laschen tag hab


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. April 2007)

Hoffentlich vergesse ich vor lauter beten das pünktlich daheim losfahren nicht.


----------



## Trailhunter (14. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *12.00 am GBZ Parkplatz*und betet das ich meinen laschen tag hab



Morgen etwa nicht gedopt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Morgen etwa nicht gedopt?



Au danke Trailhunter.....na wo sind denn meine Eigenblutkanister  und die Nummer von meinem Frauenarzt


----------



## Trailhunter (14. April 2007)

Ach was, die Androhung 24h ununterbrochen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anschauen zu müssen dopt mich dermaßen, soviel Blut kann ich gar net spenden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. April 2007)

Um zu vermeiden, dass morgen jemand zum Treffpunkt kommt, es auf 12 aber nicht ganz schafft und dann alleine fahren muss nochmal bitte um Handzeichen, wer morgen nun mitfährt.

Meiner fährt mit, Andi kommt definitiv. Wie siehts mit den anderen aus?


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Um zu vermeiden, dass morgen jemand zum Treffpunkt kommt, es auf 12 aber nicht ganz schafft und dann alleine fahren muss nochmal bitte um Handzeichen, wer morgen nun mitfährt.
> 
> Meiner fährt mit, Andi kommt definitiv. Wie siehts mit den anderen aus?



also meiner und ich macht (grübel grübel).....2 oder ???ß


----------



## Oskar1974 (14. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Wie??? Du machst Bilder während Du bei einem Bundesligarennen mitfährst?



Jo Dirk, ich zeigs den Fumics und Konsorten mal so richtig  


Euch viel Spaß morgen ! 
Gruß Pat


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Jo Dirk, ich zeigs den Fumics und Konsorten mal so richtig
> 
> 
> Euch viel Spaß morgen !
> Gruß Pat



jo Pat,
demoralisiere die Purschen....... bergauf....
Dir auch noch viel Spaß.... 

grüssle Andi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. April 2007)

> Jo Dirk, ich zeigs den Fumics und Konsorten mal so richtig



Ich zitiere hier mal zu dem Thema noch Deine Freundin: "DAS AROGANTE A****LOCH"


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. April 2007)

> also meiner und ich macht (grübel grübel).....2 oder ???ß



Sehr geil. Wenn Du und ich dann morgen kommen, sind wir dann zu viert???


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Wenn Du und ich dann morgen kommen, sind wir dann zu viert???




Nöööööö mideschdensch aaachtt wenns reicht mit Bier  im Bauch odder


----------



## speedygonzales (14. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Wenn Du und ich dann morgen kommen, sind wir dann zu viert???



/me und Kumpel sind dabei...
wehe ihr wartet nicht, ich habe das Fischen extra ausfallen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (15. April 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> /me und Kumpel sind dabei...
> wehe ihr wartet nicht, ich habe das Fischen extra ausfallen lassen




Dann du musse punkliche sei  Ok Bis 12 Uhr


----------



## Trailhunter (15. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Um zu vermeiden, dass morgen jemand zum Treffpunkt kommt, es auf 12 aber nicht ganz schafft und dann alleine fahren muss ...



Nimmt von Euch denn keiner ein Handy mit?
Meine Nummer gibt's über ICQ, Mail oder PN. Dann sollte es eigentlich nicht mehr vorkommen daß man sich verpasst.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. April 2007)

Wollt mich nur kurz melden und sagen, dass ich lebe.

Heute morgen gings mir zwar noch besser, aber könnte auch schlechter gehen.  Und beim Ausladen ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Schaltauge was abbekommen hat. Werd ich wohl wechseln müssen. Geht glücklicherweise.

Wie ist es den Brasilianeros ohne mich noch ergangen?


----------



## speedygonzales (15. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Wollt mich nur kurz melden und sagen, dass ich lebe



hört man gern!  



> Und beim Ausladen ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Schaltauge was abbekommen hat. Werd ich wohl wechseln müssen. Geht glücklicherweise.



Hardware schaden sind wurscht!, das erhört sowieso den Posere Faktor in der Eisdiele   Hauptsache die Weichwaren bekommen nicht ab.

für die Freunde der Statistiken:
insgesamt 34 km. 
732 hm. 
dauer der Tour 2:12 Std
Netto Fahrzeit 2:12
Temperatur ~26°
1 Liter H20 verbraucht (danke für die freundliche Spende an den Bundeswehr) 
Funfaktor


----------



## andi1969 (15. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Wollt mich nur kurz melden und sagen, dass ich lebe.
> 
> Heute morgen gings mir zwar noch besser, aber könnte auch schlechter gehen.  Und beim Ausladen ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Schaltauge was abbekommen hat. Werd ich wohl wechseln müssen. Geht glücklicherweise.
> 
> Wie ist es den Brasilianeros ohne mich noch ergangen?



Hi Dirk,

Na Gott sei Dank,dachte schon wir müssen unseren ersten Unfaller melden..... Was macht Deine Schulter????? 

Na ohne Dich noch ein paar km draufgepackt und die Abfahrt zum Naturfreunde Haus genommen


----------



## Trailhunter (15. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Was macht Deine Schulter?????



Schulter? Jemand unfreiwillig abgestiegen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. April 2007)

> Schulter? Jemand unfreiwillig abgestiegen?



Ich habe am Eichelberg eine Bodenprobe entnommen.



> Was macht Deine Schulter?????



Schmerzen. Das ist im Moment alles was ich sagen kann. Läßt sich zwar bewegen, allerdings ist das Gefühl, als wäre mir die Bundeswehr mit nem Panzer dagegen gefahren.


----------



## andi1969 (15. April 2007)

*Bodenprobe* ist ja noch untertrieben oder  Dich hat´s ganz heftig gebeutelt  in der* Fallrinne*!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. April 2007)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, währe ich nicht gestürzt, wenn ich nicht gleichzeitig nach dem Weg, nach Dir und nach ner Möglichkeit, Dich zu überholen geschaut hätte und gleichzeitig mit der rechten Hand einen Müsliriegel ausgepackt und mit der linken Hand mit der Dämpferpumpe den Druck in meinem Fox Float versucht hätte, zu erhöhen.

Ich vermute, das mit dem Müsliriegel hat mich zu sehr vom Weg abgelenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (15. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, das mit dem Müsliriegel hat mich zu sehr vom Weg abgelenkt.



Ja ja immer alles auf einmal...,

ich hab´s Dir doch prophezeit, die Riegel sind noch dein Untergang Ok ok Du darfst ab heute immer als erster die Trails anfahren bist ja eh schneller als ich..... am Boden


----------



## Trailhunter (15. April 2007)

Dirk, würde die Schulter mal checken lassen. Letztes Jahr hat es mich auch erwischt, bin noch 8km heimgefahren und nächsten Tag nimmer aus dem Bett gekommen vor Schmerzen. Von der linken Schulter über das Schlüsselbein (bricht gern bei Bikern  ) volle Stauchung des Brustbeins und des restlichen Brustkorbs. Ok, war bei ca. 40 Sachen, aber das ist der Schulter wohl egal. Da ist es eher die Art wie man auf ihr abrollt relevant.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. April 2007)

Nein, ganz so wars nicht.

Bin mit dem Vorderrad in die Rinne gekommen und da lag genau an der Stelle quer ein Stück Holz. Mein Vorderrad hat blockiert und ich bin über den Lenker.

Hab mich zwar noch abrollen können, aber halt genau über die Schulter. Wenn sich das morgen noch genau so sch**** anfühlt, werd ich wohl zum Onkel Doc gehen und es checken lassen.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Bilder von heute aus? Sind die schon drin?


----------



## andi1969 (15. April 2007)

Tja und was lernen wir aus der Sache......die Fallrinne immer rechts fahren links wirds echt gefährlich. 

Nö noch keine Bilder drinn(pumuckl??) apropos gib bei deinen Karfreitag Bildern bei Tags--GBZ Brasilianer -- ein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. April 2007)

Also, wie ich mich kenne, lerne ich daraus vermutlich nix.  

Das mit den Tags mach ich heute Abend noch. Felix wird noch unterwegs heim sein. Evtl. hat er noch ne kleine GA-Einheit dran gehängt. Bei ihm geht es ja echt um was. Viel wichtiger als Geld und Ruhm. Familien-Ehre.


----------



## andi1969 (15. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Also, wie ich mich kenne, lerne ich daraus vermutlich nix.
> 
> Das mit den Tags mach ich heute Abend noch. Felix wird noch unterwegs heim sein. Evtl. hat er noch ne kleine GA-Einheit dran gehängt. Bei ihm geht es ja echt um was. Viel wichtiger als Geld und Ruhm. Familien-Ehre.



Gut dann wirst Du Down Hill angeleint( Gängelband) und nur noch Schrittgeschw. runter 

Na Felix ist echt ne  Harte Bikesau  mir hat es nach 34km absolut gereicht:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (15. April 2007)

@dirk
Ja dann mal gute Besserung. 
Lass dich von deinen Lieben zu Hause mal ordentlich pflegen !!

In Münsingen war heute die Hölle los.
Sehr schönes Rennen unter strahlend blauem Himmel !!
Habe tolle Bilder gemacht ( tolle Bikes gabs zu beäugen ) 





Bis nächstes WE
Gruß Pat


----------



## Trailhunter (15. April 2007)

Cool.  
Ist das Team Ergon-Topeak dieses Jahr wieder auf Rotwild unterwegs?


----------



## Trailhunter (16. April 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> für die Freunde der Statistiken:
> insgesamt 34 km.
> 732 hm.
> dauer der Tour 2:12 Std
> ...



Bist Du bis jetzt der einzigste Biker in der Runde mit 'nem HAC4? Wenn nein, mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr Trouble bei der Datenübertragung habt, da ja erst der HAC5 digital überträgt.
Thx.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Felix wird noch unterwegs heim sein. Evtl. hat er noch ne kleine GA-Einheit dran gehängt. Bei ihm geht es ja echt um was. Viel wichtiger als Geld und Ruhm. Familien-Ehre.


Das ist der Punkt und um die Familien-Ehre zu retten hilft nur eins, biken, biken und nochmals biken!!!!!

Dann bin ich ja froh das Du noch lebst, wie schon gesagt, wenns heute noch stark schmerzt, dann laß es lieber checken.

Auf dem Rückweg hats vor meiner Nase noch jemand zerlegt, aber richtig, der hat sich nicht so schön abgerollt Dirk. sein Kumpel hat ihn die andere Seite der Höllklamm (der Stich nach unten, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite von unserem Trail) hinunter gejagt. Wie es aussah war der eine technisch sehr unerfahren, hat den Hintern nicht weit genug nach hinten genommen, ist auf einen Baumstamm aufgefahren und hat einen klassischen Abstieg über den Lenker gemacht. Sah echt spektakulär aus. Hats aber überlebt, ein paar schöne Abschürfungen, Prellungen etc.

Ich bin dann die Höllklamm mal ganz nach unten gefahren, war auch mal nett, wobei das obere Stück immer noch das Beste ist!!

Es war mal wieder richtig geil mit Euch!!! Ich glaube ich habe mich in Eure Trails verliebt   !!!

Hier mein Profil von Durlach aus:





Und nun hier die versprochenen Fotos unserer Tour:

Die Brasilianeros, fehlt nur unser Downhiller Patrick!!





*Die restlichen Fotos gibt im Fotoalbum*.

Euch einen schönen Wochenstart!!

Gruß Felix

PS: @ Andy 
Mein KFZ Innenraumträger ist nun auch fertig.


----------



## andi1969 (16. April 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> PS: @ Andy
> Mein KFZ Innenraumträger ist nun auch fertig.



Super Arbeit Felix Neidfaktor 10+ un goile Bildä....  muss ich mal nachbauen


----------



## Trailhunter (17. April 2007)

Kennt jemand MAGIC MAPS BADEN WÜRTTEMBERG DVD ?
Wenn ja, taugt das was?
Thx


----------



## Eike. (17. April 2007)

Ziemlich teuer. Die Top50 CD vom Landesvermessungsamt dÃ¼rfte den gleichen Zweck erfÃ¼llen und ist schon fÃ¼r ~30â¬ zu bekommen. Mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden. Das Kartenmaterial ist das gleiche wie die Topo50 Karten und kann auch in andere Programme wie Fugawi geladen werden.

Ah ich seh gerade, in der Version von MagicMaps sind die Karten bis zu 1:25000. Das ist natÃ¼rlich nicht schlecht, braucht man bei uns aber eigentlich nicht unbedingt. Von den Gebieten die mich speziell interessieren hole ich mir halt die TP25 Karten.


----------



## speedygonzales (17. April 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Bist Du bis jetzt der einzigste Biker in der Runde mit 'nem HAC4? Wenn nein, mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr Trouble bei der Datenübertragung habt, da ja erst der HAC5 digital überträgt.
> Thx.



pumuckl hat auch ein Gerät von Ciclosport (cm4xx), Problemen gibt es keine..
Andere Marken benutzen auch den selben Sender (z.B. mein VDO) ich musste aus dem Grund den HAC4 Sender nicht mal montieren, funktioniert mit dem HAC4 einwandfrei.. sprich selbe Frequenz und keine Störungen.. ich denke mann müsste wohl Lenkrad ans Lenkrad fahren damit es Störungen gibt..

Seit ich mein Gerät HAC4 ausgetauscht habe (der erste war defekt), bin super zufrieden, und vor allem sprachlos über die Genauigkeit der Höhenmessung (mit GPS und Topo Karten verglichen), so genau hätte ich es beim besten willen nicht erwartet.

Übrigens zwecks Kalibrierung  der Höhenmeter (für den einen oder andere vielleicht interessant)

GBZ Parkplatz 110 m
Kapelle Michaelsberg (Aussichtspunkt) 261 m (auf der Tafel steht 274m sind aber falsch!)


----------



## speedygonzales (17. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ziemlich teuer. Die Top50 CD vom 1:25000. Das ist natürlich nicht schlecht, braucht man bei uns aber eigentlich nicht unbedingt. Von den Gebieten die mich speziell interessieren hole ich mir halt die TP25 Karten.



ich habe beide Karten Top 25 und 50 bzw Magicmaps, der unterschied ist schon gross, zum MTB-touren Planen nehme ich nur noch die 1:25000, die 50000 ist nur brauchbar wenn Du Forstautobahnen fahren willst.

Achte beim Kauf, dass Du keine alte Topo-Karten bekommst, aktuell ist 2.0.

Btw. ich möchte ein Magellan Meridian Color GPS Gerät verkaufen falls jemand Interesse hat einfach per PM Melden, hier ist ja offtopic.


----------



## Trailhunter (17. April 2007)

offtopic
Ich frage weil ich 'nen neuen HAC4 Pro Plus bekommen habe und ich eigentlich von meinem alten HAC4 (Baujahr 2000 oder 1999) schon begeistert war. Naja, bis auf die Beeinflussung durch andere Brustgurte und die ersten Halterung. Mußte ihn mit Angelsehne sichern damit er nicht auf dem Trail abhaute. Dann ist er runtergefallen und 'ne Ecke (wo die Stifte drin sind) brach ab. Neues Gehäuse bestellt und gleich noch ein Satz neuer Stifte, da es die im Uhrenhandel nirgends in der Größe gab. Dann hat der damalige noch die Batterie leer gelutscht. Das Interface kannte auch noch kein USB. Ja, ja, mein HAC und ich. Daß ich nachts nicht noch an seinem "Bettchen" sitzen mußte grenzt an ein Wunder. 
So, nun fahre ich zweigleisig - Polar am RR (feine Sache) und CicloSport am MTB. Hinsichtlich GPS möchte ich parallel zu Polar und CicloSport das Edge 305 von Garmin verwenden. Das Teil fällt am Rad fast nicht auf. Dann wird man sehen was in Zukunft primär Bestand haben wird. Die 3 Teile in einem vereint, auf der Größe des Garmin, wäre für mich das Optimum.
Als Karten verwende ich momentan die vom Landesvermessungsamt. Die decken mit der Auflösung eigentlich alles ab. Kleinere Maßstäbe sind immer besser, aber dann muß ich meistens schon mehr als eine Karte mitnehmen. Für die hiesige Gegend ist man dann eh irgendwann streckenkundig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. April 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> die 50000 ist nur brauchbar wenn Du Forstautobahnen fahren willst.



Nö find ich net. Du musst nur nach den gestrichelten Wegen suchen  Ich hab bis jetzt so ziemlich jeden Trail den ich gefahren bin auch in den TK50 Karten gefunden.
Aber keine Frage, 1:25k ist natürlich besser. Da ich die dann aber sowieso als Papierkarte hab reicht mir für die Übersicht am PC die 1:50k aus.

BackToTopic: Wie schauts bei euch am Wochenende aus? Das Wetter soll ja so klasse bleiben und meine Kondition erinnert auch langsam wieder an vergangene Zeiten  So langsam wäre mal Zeit für ein paar neue Trails


----------



## Trailhunter (17. April 2007)

Bei mir sieht's schlecht aus. Habe ich auch schon irgendwo geschrieben daß ich erst übernächstes WE Zeit habe.
Heute ist wieder GA mit dem RR angesagt. Würde sonst nie auf's Radl kommen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. April 2007)

> Wie schauts bei euch am Wochenende aus? ... So langsam wäre mal Zeit für ein paar neue Trails



Also ich muss passen. Meine Karre (sorry wenn jemanden die Bezeichnung stört  ) ist zwar wieder O.K., Schaltauge ist ausgetauscht, aber sicherheitshalber werd ich mal ne Runde aussetzen. Aber cool, wenn Du mal bei uns vorbeischaust. 

Ach ja, noch was: Falls sich jemand mal ein Rad zum im Wald rumschmeißen sucht, Specialized-Räder halten das locker aus.


----------



## speedygonzales (17. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> ausgetauscht, aber sicherheitshalber werd ich mal ne Runde aussetzen.



aber heil ist alles oder?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Ach ja, noch was: Falls sich jemand mal ein Rad zum im Wald rumschmeißen sucht, Specialized-Räder halten das locker aus.



Na dann habe ich mir ja die richtige Marke ausgesucht  !!!

Was macht denn die Schulter???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. April 2007)

Die Schulter schmerzt noch stark. Aber es wird besser. Seit ich Salbe drauf mache, gehts besser. Es läßt sich alles bewegen, aber halt unter Schmerzen. Ich hab mir den Freitag als Frist gesetzt. Wenns da morgens wenn ich aufstehe nicht besser ist, werd ich wohl um den Arzt nicht rumkommen.

Wobei ich das aber nach Möglichkeit umgehen will. 

Dem Rad geht es auch gut. Das Schaltauge ist ausgetauscht und ansonsten hat es nix abbekommen. Was mich selbst etwas wundert. Schade dass von euch keiner ne Helmkamera hat. War bestimmt spektakulär.

Nachdem wir ja mit GPS schon gut ausgerüstet sind, wäre das doch ein neues Anschaffungsfeld. Hat sich schon mal jemand mit dem Thema befasst?


----------



## speedygonzales (17. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Die Schulter schmerzt noch stark. Aber es wird besser.



dann gute Besserung!



> Schade dass von euch keiner ne Helmkamera hat. War bestimmt spektakulär.



zuerst muss man aber dem Tempo mithalten können um Filmen zu können  

Es gibt ein ziemlich grosses Fred hier im Forum über eine Helmkamera die es vor kurzem wohl bei Media-Markt im Angebot gab.. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=155416

Habe es aber selber nur kurz durchgeblättert..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. April 2007)

Ich hab mir den Thread mal im Tiefflug durchgeschaut. 

Das ist ne interessante, aber auch ziemlich kostspielige Sache. Roundabout 650 bis 700 EUR. Das ist verdammt viel Kohle, wenn man sich überlegt, wie man damit sinnvoll sein Bike tunen könnte.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. April 2007)

Bist Du Dir sicher ob Du wirklich bis Fr. warten willst??? Laß es lieber früher checken!!!

Und ja, sah sehr spektakulär aus, hätte sich für diesen Tag wirklich gelohnt, da sich 2h später ja nochmal jemand genau vor mir lang gemacht hat, hätte absolute Exklusivbilder gehabt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. April 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Es gibt ein ziemlich grosses Fred hier im Forum über eine Helmkamera die es vor kurzem wohl bei Media-Markt im Angebot gab.. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=155416
> 
> Habe es aber selber nur kurz durchgeblättert..



Das Ding hab ich mir schon fast gekauft weil die Videos auf der Herstellerhomepage ja nicht schlecht aussehen. Aber in dem Thread oben hat einer ein Video gepostet in dem man sieht, dass die Camera selbst bei Tag starke Probleme mit der Belichtung hat deswegen hab ichs dann doch gelassen. Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen eine Tasche zu basteln mit der ich meine Digicam vor der Brust befestigen kann. Die macht deutlich bessere Videos.


----------



## Trailhunter (18. April 2007)

offtopic
Vor Jahren gab es von Mountainbike Rider 'ne VHS-Kasette mit tollen Aufnahmen. Da war die Kamera irgendwie am Bike (Nähe Steuer- bzw. Unterrohr) befestigt. Vor allem was die Gabel schlucken mußte kam da richtig gut rüber. Mal looken obsch die noch finde.

P.S. Mir persönlich wäre das Gefummel, die Kosten und dat Mitjeschleppe von dem Jeraffel ein viel zu großes Jedönse. Da gebe ich Dirk 150% recht mit dem was ich lieber mit der Kohle anstellen täte.
Dann noch die Sache mit dem Licht (über 75% der Trails sind im Wald).
Nee, ... Hobby-Spielbergs vor.


----------



## Eike. (18. April 2007)

Eine ähnliche Perspektive gabe es hier auch mal aber leider gibt es die Videos bei Rapidshare nicht mehr.
Auf den Trailhunter DVDs wird die aber auch ein oder zweimal benutzt.


----------



## Convex3k (18. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich wohne in Ubstadt-Weiher und bin ein absoluter Neuling in sachen MTB. Wo gibt es bei uns in der Umgebung einfache Trails an denen ich mich mal versuchen könnte um dann eventuell mal bei euch mitfahren zu können...?

Gruß
Convex


----------



## Eike. (18. April 2007)

Richtung Zeutern und Odenheim findet sich bestimmt einiges. Fahr einfach in der Gegend rum (bringt Kondition ) und wenn du einen schönen Trampelpfad findest schau wo er dich hinführt.
Das wichtigste ist aber sowieso, dass du körperlich einigermaßen fitt bist, die Fahrtechnik kommt dann von ganz alleine vor allem wenn man in einer Gruppe mitfährt. Mir ging das schon oft so, dass ich Stellen gefahren bin vor denen ich vorher immer Schiss hatte. Aber wenn dann einer vor dir drüber fährt und du siehst, dass es geht ist es auf einmal kein Problem mehr. Und wenn du doch mal ein Stück schiebst sagt auch niemand was gell? Oder seit ihr so schlimme Gesellen ihr Brazilianer ?


----------



## Trailhunter (18. April 2007)

Jo, kann Eike nur beipflichten. Die Ecke um Zeutern und Odenheim ist auf den ersten Blick MTB-tauglich. Bin gestern mit dem RR dort gewesen. Von Kirrlach her warmfahren und dann ein paar Intervall-Anstiege.
Für Kraftausdauer sind die "Berge", will man nicht an *einem* hoch- und runterfahren, nicht geeignet. Noch a bissl zu flach dafür.
Aber voll feierabendtauglich. Und mit 2534kcal passt sogar noch ein oder zwei Kristallweizen rein ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. April 2007)

Convex3k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wohne in Ubstadt-Weiher und bin ein absoluter Neuling in sachen MTB. Wo gibt es bei uns in der Umgebung einfache Trails an denen ich mich mal versuchen könnte um dann eventuell mal bei euch mitfahren zu können...?
> 
> ...



Fahr einfach mal bei den GBZ Brasilianern mit, hatte bisher 3x das Vergnügen und  bin dort wirklich herzlich aufgenommen worden   !!! 
Das Leistungsniveau ist breit gefächert, von daher einfach mal testen, außerdem kann man bei den Touren auch jederzeit aussteigen. Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund und nicht die Leistung, einfach mal mitfahren, die Termine werden hier veröffentlicht!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## andi1969 (18. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Richtung Zeutern und Odenheim findet sich bestimmt einiges. Fahr einfach in der Gegend rum (bringt Kondition ) und wenn du einen schönen Trampelpfad findest schau wo er dich hinführt.
> Das wichtigste ist aber sowieso, dass du körperlich einigermaßen fitt bist, die Fahrtechnik kommt dann von ganz alleine vor allem wenn man in einer Gruppe mitfährt. Mir ging das schon oft so, dass ich Stellen gefahren bin vor denen ich vorher immer Schiss hatte. Aber wenn dann einer vor dir drüber fährt und du siehst, dass es geht ist es auf einmal kein Problem mehr. Und wenn du doch mal ein Stück schiebst sagt auch niemand was gell? Oder seit ihr so schlimme Gesellen ihr Brazilianer ?



Doch wir sind die ganz schlimmen....  nur Tempo bis zum:kotz: vorallem mit Neulingen Heheheheheheh


----------



## Trailhunter (18. April 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> .. außerdem kann man bei den Touren auch jederzeit aussteigen.



Es gibt aber keine Geld-zurück-Garantie.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Doch wir sind die ganz schlimmen....  nur Tempo bis zum:kotz: vorallem mit Neulingen Heheheheheheh



OK, sorry Convex, dann war mein Post eine Fehlinfo!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (18. April 2007)

Convex3k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wohne in Ubstadt-Weiher und bin ein absoluter Neuling in sachen MTB. Wo gibt es bei uns in der Umgebung einfache Trails an denen ich mich mal versuchen könnte um dann eventuell mal bei euch mitfahren zu können...?
> 
> ...



Hi Convex,

zum üben mal so in Richtung Bruchsal Eichelberg Gebiet oder Unteröwisheim da sind tolle Hohlwege zum fahren 
mfg andi1969


----------



## Trailhunter (18. April 2007)

Also ich sehe es so, obwohl ich dummerweise noch nie dabei war (ohne Job gäbe es dieses Hobby halt auch nicht), daß die Jungs alle voll ok sind. Die Bilder sprechen für sich.
Die Trails kenne ich zumindest noch flüchtig aus meiner Bundeswehrzeit auf dem Eichelberg und die Anstiege sollten einem nicht übermäßig das Lactat in die Beine pumpen.
Wenn das Wetter passt, dann bin ich übernächstes WE mit von der Partie.


----------



## Oskar1974 (18. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels ?????: ,

wie wäre es den, wenn wir am Samstag mal ne längere Tour fahren (KM ca 60 HM 1100). Ich hätte da eine Strecke, die wie gewohnt beim GBZ Parkplatz beginnt.
Ich gebe zu, dass die Strecke ein bisschen nach meinen Vorlieben gestaltet ist  (ihr wisst ja was das heißt), aber gegen Ende können wir die schönen Trails im gewohnten Gebiet surfen !! 
Was meint Ihre dazu.

Treffpunkt wie immer 14.30 H GBZ Centralstation!

Gruß
Pat


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. April 2007)

> Fahr einfach mal bei den GBZ Brasilianern mit, hatte bisher 3x das Vergnügen und bin dort wirklich herzlich aufgenommen worden



 

PS: War heute beim Chirurg. Schultereckgelenksprellung. Freitag noch Kernspinn.


----------



## Oskar1974 (18. April 2007)

Hallo Dirk,

dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen dass nichts angerissen ist !!!
Gute Besserung
Pat


----------



## holzox1 (19. April 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels ?????: ,
> 
> wie wäre es den, wenn wir am Samstag mal ne längere Tour fahren (KM ca 60 HM 1100). Ich hätte da eine Strecke, die wie gewohnt beim GBZ Parkplatz beginnt.
> Ich gebe zu, dass die Strecke ein bisschen nach meinen Vorlieben gestaltet ist  (ihr wisst ja was das heißt), aber gegen Ende können wir die schönen Trails im gewohnten Gebiet surfen !!
> ...



Würde gern mitfahren, bin aber leider am WE schon unterwegs.
Ich werd wahrscheinlich wie trailhunter erst das nächste WE 
da sein. 
@SPZD3005
Da drück ich auch mal die Daumen und gute Besserung.

@all
Ich war gstern mit meiner Mtb-Truppe vom Skiclub Stabil
aus Weingarten unterwegs, GBZ Parkplatz hoch und dann Richtung
Wgt. gefahren.
Es war niemand unterwegs, nur ein paar NordicWalker haben die
Idylle gestört. Wo sind denn alle?

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> PS: War heute beim Chirurg. Schultereckgelenksprellung. Freitag noch Kernspinn.


Ist ja gut das Du nicht bis Freitag gewartet hast!! Hoffentlich bleibts bei einer Prellung!!! Gib mal Bescheid!!



Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen dass nichts angerissen ist !!!
> Gute Besserung
> Pat


Ich kann nicht, bin nicht da, aber das WE drauf vielleicht!! Wäre aber ne gute Steigerung im Hinblich auf Albstadt.



holzox1 schrieb:


> Es war niemand unterwegs, nur ein paar NordicWalker haben die
> Idylle gestört. Wo sind denn alle?


Arbeiten!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## Trailhunter (19. April 2007)

holzox1 schrieb:


> @all
> Wo sind denn alle?



Schaffe, schaffe, Häusle baue, Hund verkaufe, selber belle.*

*schwäbische Weisheit


----------



## Convex3k (19. April 2007)

Danke für die Infos, ich bin gerade noch dabei mir ein neues MTB zuzulegen, aber werde mich dann bald wieder hier melde...

Gruß
Convex


----------



## Trailhunter (19. April 2007)

Ach ja, falls Du auch mal in der Woche biken willst und da auch schon vormittags loslegen möchtest, kein Problem. Wäre bei mir teilweise möglich.


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2007)

So Freunde des Geländeradspochts. Es ist mal wieder Zeit von den ganzen unangenehmen Nebenscheinungen wie Verletzungen (gute Besserung ) und Arbeit um sich das alles leisten zu können wegzukommen.
Deswegen schreibe ich für das Wochenende eine gepflegte Trailtour im schönen Nordschwarzwald aus. Eingeladen sind alle die sich dem angehängten Profil gewachsen fühlen  Es lässt sich aber bitte niemand von dem Schnitt abschrecken. Die Aufzeichung hab ich letztes Jahr gemacht als ich noch fitter war als jetzt  Es wird so schnell gefahren, dass jeder gut mitkommt. Außerdem will ich die Gelegenheit nutzen mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Haustrails zu bekommen. Sonst bin ich da nur alleine unterwegs und dann knippst man ja doch net weils langweilig ist wenn keiner durchs Bild fällt  Es wird also eher gemütlich zugehen.
Die Tour verknüfpt die schönsten Trails in der Umgebung und das hässliche harte Zeug (auch Asphalt oder nach der neuen Rechtschreibung As*f*alt genannt) kommt nur in homöopathischen Dosen vor  Wer am Schluss noch nicht genug hat kann den Wattkopf auch noch ein zweites  (drittes, viertes, ....) mal erklimmen. Trails gibts da oben genug

Als *Treffpunkt* schlage ich den Südausgang vom Hauptbahnhof vor. Wer mit dem Auto anreisen will kann da auch parken. Bei der *Startzeit* bin ich flexibel solange es nicht vor 10 ist  da isses hier nämlich zur Zeit noch ziemlich schattig und mein warmes Bett ist viel attraktiver  auch Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir wurscht.

Dann meldet euch mal recht zahlreich. Wenn keiner mitkommt fahr ich halt alleine  und versuch es nächstes Wochenende wieder


----------



## Trailhunter (20. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Als *Treffpunkt* schlage ich den Südausgang vom Hauptbahnhof vor.


Treffpunkt  
Termin:


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. April 2007)

@ Dirk
Ist was bei der Kernspin herausgekommen???? Geb mal kurz Bescheid!!!

@ Eike
Sieht nach einer wirklich netten Tour aus  , würde gerne mal die Tour mit Dir radeln, bin aber dieses Wochenende nicht da. 

Jungs was haltet Ihr davon nächstes Wochenende die Tour zu fahren, Sonntagvormittag???


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... gepflegte Trailtour im schönen Nordschwarzwald ...



Hallo Eike,

ich schau mal, ob's bei mir klappt - ist ja so ungefähr meine erweiterte Hausstrecke (und ich muß trainieren wie bekloppt!!!!).

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2007)

An alle die dieses Wochenende nicht können: Keine Sorge, ich fahre die Strecke immer wieder mal und auch gerne nächstes Wochenende nochmal. Wer dieses WE mit möchte schreibt am besten wann es am besten klappt dann gibt es einen Mehrheitsbeschluss oder ich fahr die Tour Samstag und Sonntag  Ist durch die nicht ganz harmlosen Anstiege (so 8-10% im Schnitt mit einzelnen Spitzen) sehr gut zum Trainieren aber keine Angst, man braucht noch keine Hochform um gut durchzukommen weil es ja nie mehr als 250hm ab Stück hoch geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (20. April 2007)

@ Alle-Pat- Dirk- Günter-Felix-noch jemand vegessen 

*dieses WOE leider  ohne meine Beteiligung( SA Umzugshelferlei und SO Konfirmation ) bis zum nächsten WOE schnüff *


----------



## Trailhunter (20. April 2007)

Da fällt es gar net so auf daß ich durch Abwesenheit glänze. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber nächsten *Sa* und/oder *So* werde ich zu 99,9% dabei sein. Egal wie das Wetter wird.

Werde am Montag im Raum Ettlingen zumindest schonmal mit dem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unterwegs sein um die Gegend als Neubadener kennenzulernen.


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2007)

Die Vorhersagen mehr als 3 Tage in die Zukunft kann man eh vergessen. Das Wetter bleibt so gut - basta 
Wenn du Lust hast können wir am Montag eine Runde drehen und ich zeig dir schonmal das Revier. Montags hab ich nämlich keine Vorlesungen


----------



## Trailhunter (20. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn du Lust hast können wir am Montag eine Runde drehen ...



RR oder MTB?


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2007)

äh MTB, ein Rennrad hab ich nicht und mit heraushängender Zunge einer Dackeltrennscheibe hinterherhetzen muss nicht sein 
Ah jetzt seh ich, dass dein Piktogramm oben eine für "richtige" Fahrräder  nicht gerade typische Lenkerform hat  Dann wünsche ich dir viel erfolg beim GA trainieren und vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal über den Weg wenn ich vom Wattkopf zum Kreuzelberg kreuze


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. April 2007)

@ Felix 
Kernspinn hat ergeben, dass keine Knochen abgesplittert sind und das Gelenk so weit in Ordnung ist. Nur die Gelenkkapsel hat einen Riss. Mehr ist es zum Glück nicht geworden.
Jetzt muss ich bis Montag wieder zu meinem behandelnden Arzt, weil der den vollständigen Befund bekommt. Dann werde ich wohl erfahren, was das alles in der Konsequenz für mich heißt. Hoffe aber mal, in zwei Wochen wieder auf dem Rad sitzen zu können. 

@ Andi
Viel Spaß beim Schleppen.  

@ Patrick
Beschreib mal die Tour, die Du vorschlägst und danke für die Besserungswünsche.

@all
Schönes MB-Wochenende und immer schön vorsichtig abwärts fahren. Böse Waldgeister halten einem ab und zu mal unverhofft das Vorderrad fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> @ Felix
> Kernspinn hat ergeben, dass keine Knochen abgesplittert sind und das Gelenk so weit in Ordnung ist. Nur die Gelenkkapsel hat einen Riss. Mehr ist es zum Glück nicht geworden.
> Jetzt muss ich bis Montag wieder zu meinem behandelnden Arzt, weil der den vollständigen Befund bekommt. Dann werde ich wohl erfahren, was das alles in der Konsequenz für mich heißt. Hoffe aber mal, in zwei Wochen wieder auf dem Rad sitzen zu können.


Noch starke Schmerzen?? Dann hoffen wir mal das Dir der bösen Rillenwaldgeist nicht eine längere Bikepause beschert und Du schnellst möglichst wieder biken kannst!! Dir dann mal ne gute Besserung und allen anderen ein schönes Bikewochenende!!


----------



## iTom (20. April 2007)

Hallo Eike,



Eike. schrieb:


> So Freunde des Geländeradspochts. Es ist mal wieder Zeit von den ganzen unangenehmen Nebenscheinungen wie Verletzungen (gute Besserung ) und Arbeit um sich das alles leisten zu können wegzukommen.
> Deswegen schreibe ich für das Wochenende eine gepflegte Trailtour im schönen Nordschwarzwald aus. Eingeladen sind alle die sich dem angehängten Profil gewachsen fühlen


Mich würde es reizen, diese Runde mal zu drehen. Dürfte für mich soweit machbar sein. Fahre letzte Zeit ca. 50km bei ca. 1000Hm in ca. 3h. Es wäre mal eine kleine Abwechslung für mich 



> Als *Treffpunkt* schlage ich den Südausgang vom Hauptbahnhof vor. Wer mit dem Auto anreisen will kann da auch parken. Bei der *Startzeit* bin ich flexibel solange es nicht vor 10 ist  da isses hier nämlich zur Zeit noch ziemlich schattig und mein warmes Bett ist viel attraktiver  auch Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir wurscht.



Dieser Samstag käme bei mir nur in Frage. Um ca. 14Uhr + evtl. akademisches Viertel, je nach Straßenzustand eben.
Hat es dort genügend Parkplätze? Mit P-Scheibe od. Parkschein, das würde mich noch interessieren.


----------



## Waldgeist (20. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> @all
> Schönes MB-Wochenende und immer schön vorsichtig abwärts fahren. *Böse *_Waldgeister _halten einem ab und zu mal *unverhofft das Vorderrad fest*.



des mach ich awwer net!

Waldgeist


----------



## Oskar1974 (20. April 2007)

@ Dirk
halt die Ohren steif. Du bist doch ein zäher Kerl. Das  wird schon !!!!!

@all
Muß leider dieses WE auch passen. Weib und Schwiegervater in Spee wollen ne Ausfahrt machen!! Da sollte ich mit !  
Bis nächste WE, bei welche Tour auch immer !!

@ pumuckl
Haste dein Speci wieder  
Grüße


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2007)

Hey Mounty

Schön, dass sich doch mal noch jemand meldet der auch mitfährt 



> Fahre letzte Zeit ca. 50km bei ca. 1000Hm in ca. 3h.


Dann hast du mit dieser Tour definitiv kein Problem.


> Dieser Samstag käme bei mir nur in Frage. Um ca. 14Uhr + evtl. akademisches Viertel, je nach Straßenzustand eben.
> Hat es dort genügend Parkplätze? Mit P-Scheibe od. Parkschein, das würde mich noch interessieren.


Du bist der erste also freie Wahl. Dann isses also *morgen um 14Uhr am Parkplatz hinter dem Hauptbahnhof (zur Südtangente hin)*. 
Parkschein oder -Scheibe weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht aber falls es was kosten sollte zeige ich dir einen kostenlosen Parkplatz in der Nähe.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. April 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> @ pumuckl
> Haste dein Speci wieder


JAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## iTom (20. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...
> ... Dann isses also *morgen um 14Uhr am Parkplatz hinter dem Hauptbahnhof (zur Südtangente hin)*.
> Parkschein oder -Scheibe weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht aber falls es was kosten sollte zeige ich dir einen kostenlosen Parkplatz in der Nähe.



Nicht dass ich da etwas verwechsle, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist doch das der Parkplatz/Reisebussammelplatz, wo Gott und die Welt zur Busreise abgeholt werden. Stimmt das so in etwa noch? Wenn ja, dann kenne ich den Parkplatz.


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2007)

Genau da ist das. Direkt an der 2er Ausfahrt von der Südtangente. Gegenüber ist eine Tankstelle (Aral glaub ich).

Ich hab die Tour auch im Last Minute Biking eingetragen. Da findet ihr auch meine Handynummer. Falls jemand noch kurzfristig mitkommen will ruft er/sie am besten kurz an damit wir warten. Ich schau hier aber auch kurz vorher nochmal rein.

Nachtrag: Ich spiel grad mit Google Earth rum  Die Koordinaten vom Treffpunkt sind  48°59'31"N  8°24'6"E Das ist ja echt praktisch


----------



## Trailhunter (20. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> äh MTB, ein Rennrad hab ich nicht und mit heraushängender Zunge einer Dackeltrennscheibe hinterherhetzen muss nicht sein



Ich kann auch mit dem MTB kommen, nur dann fahre ich mit der Bahn bis KA, weil mit meinem 14kg-Bike habe ich dann keinen Bock bis KA zu radeln.

@Eike
Das mit dem GPS wäre ja was falls wir mal 'ne Nachttour machen und Bodennebel ist. So finde ich wenigstens den Ausgangspunkt. ;-)


----------



## Trailhunter (20. April 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich da etwas verwechsle, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist doch das der Parkplatz/Reisebussammelplatz, wo Gott und die Welt zur Busreise abgeholt werden.



Jenau, gegenüber in dem langen Gebäude verdiene ich mir meine Brötchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (21. April 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Jenau, gegenüber in dem langen Gebäude verdiene ich mir meine Brötchen.



Wird dann wohl DB-Netz sein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Eike. (21. April 2007)

Ich pack jetzt zusammen und mach mich dann auf den Weg. Falls noch jemand kurzfristig dazu kommen will bitte anrufen oder eine SMS schicken. Die Nummer habe ich weiter vorne gepostet.


----------



## Trailhunter (21. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Nummer habe ich weiter vorne gepostet.



Sorry Eike, aber das Posting von Last Minute Biking wird bei Erreichen der Zeit gelöscht, und somit auch Deine Nummer. Außer Du hast sie noch woanders gepostet. Vielleicht als schwarze Zahlen auf dem Rahmen von Deinem Benutzerbild? Kleiner Scherz  , nix für ungut.
Ach ja, wie gesagt ich könnte am Montag auch mit dem MTB vorbeigeschneit kommen. Aber net erst 14.00.



mounty_69 schrieb:


> Wird dann wohl DB-Netz sein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


Korrekt, meine Firma (DB Fernverkehr) hat ihre Transportleitung Südwest in dem Gebäude. Wir sind quasi Untermieter und dürfen in den Pausen net auf den Gängen rumrennen.


----------



## andi1969 (21. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> @ Felix
> Kernspinn hat ergeben, dass keine Knochen abgesplittert sind und das Gelenk so weit in Ordnung ist. Nur die Gelenkkapsel hat einen Riss. Mehr ist es zum Glück nicht geworden.
> Jetzt muss ich bis Montag wieder zu meinem behandelnden Arzt, weil der den vollständigen Befund bekommt. Dann werde ich wohl erfahren, was das alles in der Konsequenz für mich heißt. Hoffe aber mal, in zwei Wochen wieder auf dem Rad sitzen zu können.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. April 2007)

Ist das dann mit morgen, Sonntag, 10 Uhr am Bahnhof erledigt?

Naj, vielleicht schaue ich mal an den Südeingang bevor ich starte ...


Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## speedygonzales (21. April 2007)

morgen so gegen 12:00 12:30 machen wir die übliche Brasilianer tour, falls jemand Interesse hat kann ich die genauere Uhrzeit schreiben..


----------



## Eike. (21. April 2007)

Bin wieder von der Tour mit mounty_69 zu Hause. Gut zugegeben ich bin schon länger zu Hause aber gewisse andere Dinge (duschen, essen, Beine hochlegen, einkaufen) hatten Vorrang 
Es war eine Super Tour  Das Wetter war traumhaft und die Trails fest, trocken und die Fußgänger haben auch alle nett Platz gemacht (bis auf ein Damen-Walker-Pärchen - die rechte wollte nach links und umgekehrt ). Jungs ihr habt was verpasst. Das war das absolute Trailkondensat mit den besten Trails die es hier gibt. 
Respekt an Mounty, der hat mit seinem Hardtail auch die drei Stücke bei denen ich gekniffen habe elegant gelöst  In meiner Galerie gibt es demnächst ein paar Bilder, viel geknippst wurde aber leider nicht, wir hatten anderes zu tun 

@Schwarzspecht: Von mir aus können wir morgen auch eine kleine Runde drehen. Das wird dann aber auf jeden Fall etwas gemächlicher als heute, ich spüre meine Beine doch deutlich.


----------



## andi1969 (21. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bin wieder von der Tour mit mounty_69 zu Hause. Gut zugegeben ich bin schon länger zu Hause aber gewisse andere Dinge (duschen, essen, Beine hochlegen, einkaufen) hatten Vorrang
> Es war eine Super Tour  Das Wetter war traumhaft und die Trails fest, trocken und die Fußgänger haben auch alle nett Platz gemacht (bis auf ein Damen-Walker-Pärchen - die rechte wollte nach links und umgekehrt ). Jungs ihr habt was verpasst. Das war das absolute Trailkondensat mit den besten Trails die es hier gibt.
> Respekt an Mounty, der hat mit seinem Hardtail auch die drei Stücke bei denen ich gekniffen habe elegant gelöst  In meiner Galerie gibt es demnächst ein paar Bilder, viel geknippst wurde aber leider nicht, wir hatten anderes zu tun
> 
> @Schwarzspecht: Von mir aus können wir morgen auch eine kleine Runde drehen. Das wird dann aber auf jeden Fall etwas gemächlicher als heute, ich spüre meine Beine doch deutlich.



Hi Eike

schade da währe ich so gern mit dabei gewesen ,( wuste garnicht das mounty noch am leben ist) naja es kommen noch genügend WOE..... 

Gruss Andi1969


----------



## Trailhunter (21. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ... naja es kommen noch genügend WOE.....



Wie würde Paulchen Panther sagen? 
*"Heute ist nicht alle Tage, 
Ich komm wieder, keine Frage."*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ( wuste garnicht das mounty noch am leben ist)



Sehr lebendig glaub mir  Der hat mich grad kreuz und quer durch den Nordschwarzwald gejagt  
Ne im Ernst ich finde es hat sehr gut gepasst und ich hoffe ihn nicht zu sehr gebremst zu haben 

@Schwarzspecht:
Ich weis noch nicht so genau wie es bei mir morgen ausschaut. Heute morgen und Vormittag ging es mir nicht wirklich gut und ich war froh, dass wir erst so spät gestartet sind. Wenn ich morgen früh fitt sein sollte bin ich um 10 bei der Einfahrt zum Parkplatz aber ich kann nix versprechen.

@Trailhunter:
Welche Zeit hattest du dir denn am Montag vorgestellt? Ist dir 10 Uhr zu spät? Früher möchte ich eigentlich nicht los weil es morgens wirklich ziemlich frisch ist und ich bin überzeugter Warmduscher


----------



## iTom (21. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bin wieder von der Tour mit mounty_69 zu Hause. Gut zugegeben ich bin schon länger zu Hause aber gewisse andere Dinge (duschen, essen, Beine hochlegen, einkaufen) hatten Vorrang
> Es war eine Super Tour


Das kann ich nur bestätigen 


> Das Wetter war traumhaft und die Trails fest, trocken und die Fußgänger haben auch alle nett Platz gemacht (bis auf ein Damen-Walker-Pärchen - die rechte wollte nach links und umgekehrt ). Jungs ihr habt was verpasst. Das war das absolute Trailkondensat mit den besten Trails die es hier gibt.
> Respekt an Mounty, der hat mit seinem Hardtail auch die drei Stücke bei denen ich gekniffen habe elegant gelöst


Den Damen wurde es halt richtig taumelig, als wir sie höfflichst gebeten haben, die fetten Aersche auf die Seite zu bewegen  
Meine Bandscheiben kennen noch jede Wurzel und jeden Stein. Werde ich noch ein paar Tage spüren. 



> In meiner Galerie gibt es demnächst ein paar Bilder, viel geknippst wurde aber leider nicht, wir hatten anderes zu tun


Hab meine drin. Besonders das eine, welches ich während der Abfahrt gemacht hatte. Ist halt etwas verwacket Bergabfahren und gleichzeitig vom Nachfolger ein Bild zu machen, geht nicht so richtig


----------



## iTom (21. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hi Eike
> 
> schade da währe ich so gern mit dabei gewesen ,( wuste garnicht das mounty noch am leben ist) naja es kommen noch genügend WOE.....
> 
> Gruss Andi1969



Doch, doch ich bin noch am Leben. Ich hatte mal wieder Sa-Mittags Zeit und der Wattkopf hatte mich schon lange gereizt. War wirklich toll. Mit 'nem Fully dürfte es aber noch um einiges mehr Spass machen, dann kann man es so richtig neudeutsch "flowen" lassen 
Die Anfahrt ging auch problemlos, kein Stau auf der Autobahn, Parkplatz für umme und einen Klasse Guide 
Gruß Mounty_69


----------



## Trailhunter (21. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Trailhunter:
> Welche Zeit hattest du dir denn am Montag vorgestellt? Ist dir 10 Uhr zu spät? Früher möchte ich eigentlich nicht los weil es morgens wirklich ziemlich frisch ist und ich bin überzeugter Warmduscher



Aja, such Dir was zwischen 10:00-12:00 aus. Selber Treffpunkt wie heute, oder?
Brauche ich Protektoren? Liegen irgendwie 'ne Menge Strommasten da oben rum.


----------



## Eike. (21. April 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Aja, such Dir was zwischen 10:00-12:00 aus. Selber Treffpunkt wie heute, oder?


Dann nehmen wir doch die Mitte also 11 Uhr   Der Treffpunkt hat sich bewährt und du müsstest ihn ja finden  


Trailhunter schrieb:


> Brauche ich Protektoren? Liegen irgendwie 'ne Menge Strommasten da oben rum.



 Das in etwa hab ich auch gedacht als ich in dem extrem steilen Stück war "gut, dass meine Protektoren sicher zu Hause an der Wand hängen"  
Aber da der Trail nicht verblockt ist lohnt es sich eigentlich nicht die nur wegen der einen Abfahrt mitzunehmen. Wenn mal jemand zum Westweg nach Forbach mitkommt würde ich aber welche empfehlen wenn man welche hat.


----------



## Trailhunter (21. April 2007)

Klar finde ich den Treffpunkt, habe ja noch Deine GPS-Daten.  

Ach, nach 5 Jahren habe ich mich von meinen Protektoren getrennt. Das Zeug war letztendlich nur hinderlich. Am Camelbak fummeln (nur die Beinschützer wohl bemerkt,die StarWars-Montur erwähne ich erst gar net), vor der Abfahrt anziehen, unten angekommen überlegt ob man sie anbehält, dann mit den Dingern bergauf getreppelt und sich gefragt warum man die Dinger überhaupt trägt.   Sollte ich je nochmal, was ich bezweifle, in 'nen Bikepark kommen, dann pump ich mir die Dinger vom Kumpel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (22. April 2007)

Schaut Euch nur mal die Herzfrequenz an.
Und da soll ich mitfahren? Hinterm Strommast-Downhill wird wohl dann der Tod festgestellt und ich habe noch nichtmal mein Bike ins Testament aufgenommen. 





©Eike


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2007)

Was soll ich sagen ich bin halt ein ganz Entspannter


----------



## Trailhunter (23. April 2007)

So, einen Foren-User habe ich jetzt mal kennengelernt. Und ein paar Trails um Ettlingen/Wattkopf. Der "Strommasten-Downhill" ist net übel. Aber gerade nach einer längeren Tour sollte man da alle Sinne noch mal schärfen. Mangelnde Konzentration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kann da schnell zum Fliegen verhelfen. Kennt man den Trail kann man es aber dann richtig rocken lassen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die Stufe zum Schluß dann auch aus dem Fluß heraus nehmen.
Mein Shock-Setup muß ich wohl schleunigst ändern, die Federn stammen noch aus Zeiten wo ich 25kg mehr auf den Rippen hatte, da klebten die Räder am Boden. Nun bockt das Fahrwerk und Gabel schon recht rum und ich habe Mühe 2/3 des Federwegs zu nutzen. Der Sag ist auch eher CC-tauglich was zumindest uphill von Vorteil ist. Naja, fürs nächste WE reicht es noch, danach muß ich mal die andern Federn rauskramen und durchtesten.
Eicke's Revier werde ich mir mal als Training für Kraftausdauer und Fahrtechnik öfters unter die Stollen nehmen.
So far, so good ... nun warte ich was ihr fürs WE auf dem Feuer habt.


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Aber gerade nach einer längeren Tour sollte man da alle Sinne noch mal schärfen. Mangelnde Konzentration
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupp war wirklich nicht mein Tag  Erst keine Kraft in den Beinen und dann zerlegts mich zweimal am Downhill. Zum Glück war es da so steil, dass es nicht weit zum Boden war  Für ein paar schön brennende Schürfwunden hats trotzdem gereicht. Naja selber schuld, ich habs letzte Woche wohl ein bischen übertrieben. Jetzt sind erst mal ein paar Ruhetage angesagt damit ich zum Wochenende wieder fitt bin


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. April 2007)

> So, einen Foren-User habe ich jetzt mal kennengelernt. Und ein paar Trails um Ettlingen/Wattkopf. Der "Strommasten-Downhill" ist net übel.



Hallo Trailhunter, habt Ihr Bilder gemacht? Wenn ja, posten. Gruss aus dem Lazarett.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Gruss aus dem Lazarett.



Wie, Du liegst im Krankenhaus?????


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. April 2007)

> Wie, Du liegst im Krankenhaus?????



Nein, auf der Couch.

Aber habs heute endgültig bestätigt bekommen. Schultereckgelenkssprengung (ist ein Kapselriss im Schultergelenk wo das Schlüsselbein dran hängt, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) Tossi 1 (bei der Schreibweise will ich mich jetzt nicht festlegen).

Jedenfalls soll ich mal die nächsten vier Wochen die Finger vom MB lassen, hat der nette Onkel gemeint. F***ing!  :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Nein, auf der Couch.
> 
> Aber habs heute endgültig bestätigt bekommen. Schultereckgelenkssprengung (ist ein Kapselriss im Schultergelenk wo das Schlüsselbein dran hängt, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) Tossi 1 (bei der Schreibweise will ich mich jetzt nicht festlegen).
> 
> Jedenfalls soll ich mal die nächsten vier Wochen die Finger vom MB lassen, hat der nette Onkel gemeint. F***ing!  :kotz:



FU*k!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Dann Dir eine Gute Besserung!!!!


@ all
Sorry Dirk, ist jetzt wirklich hart, aber was ist für Sonntag geplant?? Hätte Lust auf ne Tour, am besten wieder vormittags, gerne auch die Trailtour von Eike.


----------



## speedygonzales (24. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls soll ich mal die nächsten vier Wochen die Finger vom MB lassen, hat der nette Onkel gemeint. F***ing!  :kotz:



ach Die Docs übertreiben immer 
mit Brüche habe ich Erfahrung, alles halb so wild, wenn der DOC 4 Wochen sagt, ist meistens nach 2 wochen geheilt..

gute Besserung!


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2007)

@SPZD3005
Von mir auch alles Gute. Wir lassen dir ein paar Trails übrig und wenn du wieder fitt bist zeig ich dir mal wie man harmloser absteigt, Schürfwunden heilen schneller als angerissene Gelenke 



pumuckl schrieb:


> @ all
> Sorry Dirk, ist jetzt wirklich hart, aber was ist für Sonntag geplant?? Hätte Lust auf ne Tour, am besten wieder vormittags, gerne auch die Trailtour von Eike.



Wäre schön wenn wir mal eine größere Gruppe zusammenkriegen. Macht einfach mehr Spaß und bis ich jedem von euch die Trails einzeln gezeigt habe sind sie mir ja selbst langweilig   Ich bin da aber flexibel und fahre auch gerne eine Runde in euerm Revier mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rinsewind (24. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> @SPZD3005
> Von mir auch alles Gute. Wir lassen dir ein paar Trails übrig und wenn du wieder fitt bist zeig ich dir mal wie man harmloser absteigt, Schürfwunden heilen schneller als angerissene Gelenke
> 
> 
> ...



um wieviel uhr wollt ihr denn sonntag morgen von wo aus los?


marco


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. April 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> um wieviel uhr wollt ihr denn sonntag morgen von wo aus los?
> 
> 
> marco


Tja das ist noch die Frage, entweder GBZ Bruchsal oder Karlsruhe. Aber wir haben ja noch ein paar Tag um das auszuknobeln.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2007)

Ich richte mich da nach der Mehrheit. Aber vor 10 muss nicht sein. Die Temperaturen taugen zwar inzwischen nicht mehr als Ausrede  aber ich bin numal Langschläfer und möchte lieber nach einem gemütlichen Frühstück los als am Wochenende extra früh aufzustehen. Und so lange dauern die Touren ja auch nicht, dass man deswegen früh los müsste.


----------



## Trailhunter (24. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... aber ich bin numal Langschläfer



Student = Langschläfer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also eine Tour die man bei Sonnenaufgang beginnt, wo noch der Nebel in den Lichtungen liegt und der eigene Herzschlag das lauteste Geräusch und Taktgeber zugleich ist, die finde ich einzigartig.


----------



## andi1969 (24. April 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Tja das ist noch die Frage, entweder GBZ Bruchsal oder Karlsruhe. Aber wir haben ja noch ein paar Tag um das auszuknobeln.
> 
> Gruß Felix



HuHu, 

So un nu bin ich wieder daaaa *also wo wann und wie.....*Mädels Samstag oder Sonntag, Brusl oder KA... und* wer alles* bitte um Handzeichen


----------



## iTom (24. April 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Student = Langschläfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Da kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Trailhunter (25. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ... und* wer alles* bitte um Handzeichen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> und* wer alles* bitte um Handzeichen






 

Auch mir wäre zeitig sehr recht, damit ich nicht all zu spät wieder zuhause bin. So lieber Eike. beuge Dich der Mehrheit  !!!


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holzox1 (25. April 2007)

Fingerhochhebwennspasst.


----------



## speedygonzales (25. April 2007)

Am Sonntag könnte ich mitfahren, Samstag ist schon verplant..
Raum Bruchsal wäre mir lieber, da ich mich Anschließen mich um 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kümmern müsste


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2007)

Dann lasst uns doch mal für Sonntag eine Tour vom GBZ aus festklopfen. Wann? Der Zug aus Karlsruhe hält jeweils um xx:30. Die beiden Sonnenaufgangsfreunde können ja schonmal eine Tour drehen und der Rest stößt später dazu


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann lasst uns doch mal für Sonntag eine Tour vom GBZ aus festklopfen. Wann? Der Zug aus Karlsruhe hält jeweils um xx:30. Die beiden Sonnenaufgangsfreunde können ja schonmal eine Tour drehen und der Rest stößt später dazu


Da ich immer von Durlach aus zum GBZ fahre, habe frühe Tour schon mit drin  , außer Du kommst nach Durlach und wir fahren zusammen  !!

*Sonntag 10Uhr GBZ???*


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2007)

Ne danke ich bin nicht so der Kilometerfresser und fahre lieber mit der Bahn. Dann wäre mir aber 10:30 lieber sonst muss ich eine halbe Stunde warten.


----------



## Trailhunter (25. April 2007)

Sonntag? Ok.
Vielleicht fahre ich gleich mit dem Bike ab Wiesental, ansonsten bis Friedrichstal mit der Bahn und dann trepple ich den Rest.
Sollten wir jetzt nur noch wissen wann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. April 2007)

@ all und so weiter... 

Ok die Damen *am Sonntag um 10.45 am GBZ Haltestelle in Bruchsal* zum Biken.   aber welche Tour  so langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus


----------



## speedygonzales (25. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> am Sonntag um 10.45 am GBZ



oh gott da kann ich ja gleich von der Party auf´s Bike steigen und anschliessen gasi gehen  

Es wird ja immer früher.. wenn es so weiter geht, muss bald einer Frühstücksbrötchen mitbringen, und für mich noch ein Cappuccino dazu


----------



## andi1969 (25. April 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> oh gott da kann ich ja gleich von der Party auf´s Bike steigen und anschliessen gasi gehen
> 
> Es wird ja immer früher.. wenn es so weiter geht, muss bald einer Frühstücksbrötchen mitbringen, und für mich noch ein Cappuccino dazu



Oh gut und mir ne´n Kaffee mit Brötchen He *hier wird nicht geheult sondern hart gearbeitet* Mann...... oder Maus 
10.45 bis alle da sind wird es doch wieder 11.00 oder...


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Es wird ja immer früher..



Endlich jemand der mich versteht und nicht vor dem Sonnenaufgang aus dem Bett werfen will  

10:45 find ich gut. Gibt es für Samstag Interessenten für eine Trailtour in meinem Revier?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ......10.45 bis alle da sind wird es doch wieder 11.00 oder...


so spät????  !!! Wollte noch was mit meiner Frau machen und daher zeitig wieder zu Hause sein!!!


----------



## Trailhunter (25. April 2007)

Na für so 'ne gemütliche Sonntagstour braucht ja keiner mit den Hühnern aufstehen. Ist ja keine Tagestour.

@Speedy
Stützräder net vergessen.


----------



## Oskar1974 (25. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
bekomme am Sonntag nochmals Besuch aus Stuttgart von einem Kollegen der am 14.4. (Devisenhändlertreffen) nicht mitfahren konnte.
Möchte die Tour nochmals mit ihm fahren ( 63 Km mit 1100 HM)
Hab ihm schon zugesagt, kann also nicht mit euch fahren. 
Hätte jedoch ein Vorschlag. Wenn Ihr die Tour mitfahren wollt, seit Ihr alle recht herzlich eingeladen.
Er kommt allerdings erst um 10.30 zu mir . Die Tour startet mit dem Anstieg zum Michaelsberg ( Schotterweg).
Also wenn ihr möchtet dann sagt Bescheid
Gruß Pat


----------



## holzox1 (26. April 2007)

10.45 Uhr, mann das ist ja mitten 
im Tag.
Sorry, aber das ist mir zu spät. Ich 
fahr normalerweise spätestens um 
8 Uhr weg, aber dreiviertel elf, ne da
ist der Sonntag danach gelaufen.
Kann´s auch nicht ändern, bin nun mal
ein Frühaufsteher. 
Mal sehen wie ich mir den Morgen vertreib,
um dann dazusein. Wenn´s mich packt, fahr 
ich halt früher weg. Auf mich braucht Ihr nicht 
warten, denn wenn ich komme, bin ich pünktlich da.

CU


----------



## Trailhunter (26. April 2007)

Naja, 08:00 wäre auch ok, selbst wenn ich dann 07:00 aus dem Haus und sicher Ärmlinge mitnehmen müßte.


----------



## Trailhunter (26. April 2007)

Ich hoffe wir bringen hier noch Butter bei die Fische.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (26. April 2007)

Ist ja noch ein bissi Zeit. Aber ich dachte Sonntag 10.45 am GBZ wäre inzwischen fix


----------



## holzox1 (27. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist ja noch ein bissi Zeit. Aber ich dachte Sonntag 10.45 am GBZ wäre inzwischen fix



Denk ich doch auch. Wie gesagt, bin ich da wenn es 
mich nicht vorher schon packt, und losfahr.

CU


----------



## Trailhunter (27. April 2007)

10:45 definitiv? Ok.


----------



## holzox1 (27. April 2007)

So wie es aussieht, bin ich ab morgen in Frankfurt,
der Liebe wegen. Weiss nicht ob ich am Sonntag-
morgen dann schon zuhause bin. Kann sein das wir
ne Rund im Taunus unterwegs sind.

CU


----------



## andi1969 (27. April 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> 10:45 definitiv? Ok.



* Wenn ich schreibe das am Sonntag um 10.45 Abfahrt ist ist das Fix und betoniert.!!!!!!!!* und wem´s zu späht oder zu früh ist hat Pech--- *Ende der Diskussion*----


----------



## Trailhunter (27. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> * Wenn ich schreibe das am Sonntag um 10.45 Abfahrt ist ist das Fix und betoniert.!!!!!!!!*









































Wieso eigentlich 10:45 und nicht 11:00?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. April 2007)

Die Zeitangabe 10.45 gilt nur für Speedy. Für alle anderen gilt 11 Uhr.


----------



## Eike. (28. April 2007)

Dann muss ich mir ja einen Klappstuhl mitnehmen weil ich schon um halb da bin


----------



## Trailhunter (28. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mir ja einen Klappstuhl mitnehmen ...



Eike, Du kannst ja schon etwas Intervall-Training machen. Zur Eichelberg-Kaserne hoch und runter. 2-3 mal schaffste das doch sicher oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (28. April 2007)

argggggggggggggggh da kauft man sich neue Pedale, will sie morgen testen, und bekommt die alte nicht mehr raus  

gibt es ein anderen Heilmittel außer Eigenurin und WD40?


----------



## Eike. (28. April 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> gibt es ein anderen Heilmittel außer Eigenurin und WD40?



Laaaaaaaangen Schraubenschlüssel  Ich musste auch schonmal ein Rohr über den Schlüssel stecken um ein Pedal los zu bekommen. Merke: "Unendlich ist des Schlossers Kraft wenn er mit Verlängerung schafft" 
Wenns bis morgen nicht klappt bring deine Pedale mit und ich nehm meinen Pedros-Pedalschlüssel mit, der ist ziemlich lang.


----------



## speedygonzales (28. April 2007)

so eins habe ich jetzt mit massenweise WD40 raus bekommen...
Und was ich jetzt festgestellt habe ist...

Die Mutternplatte ist bei meinen "El Moro" Shuhe nicht dabei, und bei den PD-M520 werden die entweder nicht mitgeliefert oder vergessen worden..

Danke Shimano und Danke Adidas, dass ihr so ein Cent Bauteil nicht mitliefert   und jetzt haben alle Läden in Bruchsal zu.. 
Ich habe es geahnt, dass bestimmt irgendwas fehlen würde..

*Hat zufällig einer von euch zwei Mutternplatte zu verkaufen übrig, und könnte es morgen zur Tour mitbringen?..* wäre toll..


----------



## iTom (28. April 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ...  und jetzt haben alle Läden in Bruchsal zu..
> ..


www.Zweirad-Stadler.de
 in Mannheim hat bis 19.30 Uhr offen heute am Samstag. Ich war heute dort. Ein riesiger Laden. Ich hatte sowas von Augenwasser als ich das ganze Interieur gesehen habe, traumhaft.   
Werde wohl in nächster Zeit mal dort eine Zeit lang bummeln und mir alles mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Eike. (28. April 2007)

Die Cleats sind normalerweise bei den Pedalen dabei. Der Schuhersteller weis ja nicht mit welche Pedale der Käufer benutzt. 
Willst du einen bestimmten Typ? Bei Shimano gibt es soweit ich weis drei verschiedene. Beim Karstadt Sport oder zur Not bei Boc24 hier in Karlsruhe gibt es bestimmt welche die ich dir morgen mitbringen könnte.


----------



## speedygonzales (28. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Willst du einen bestimmten Typ? Bei Shimano gibt es soweit ich weis drei verschiedene. Beim Karstadt Sport oder zur Not bei Boc24 hier in Karlsruhe gibt es bestimmt welche die ich dir morgen mitbringen könnte.



Ich kenne mich da leider nicht aus, bei mir sind die Schuplatten, die Befestigungschrauben und den Schuplattenadapter dabei, sprich alles was aussen gehört, was mir fehlt ist die Halterung/Unterlegblech (Mutternplatte) & der Dichtungsaufkeber, also das was innen im Schuhe reingehört um die Schrauben fest zuziehen..

Falls Du sowieso vor hast zum Boc zu gehen, wäre ich Dir dankbar wenn Du mir die passende Mutternplatte bringen könntest, muss aber nicht extra deswegen hin..

Also Pedale sind PD-M520 und Schuhe Adidas "El Moro".. beides beim Boc gekauft..

Alte Pedale sind runter, zu dritt, mit blanker Gewalt, Flex und Rohrzange nach 30 Min ging es! Beim anschauen der Kurbel nach erledigte Arbeit, sahen wir warum es so schwer raus ging, da war wohl ein Hohlkopf am Werk.. das war richtig festgepresst an der Kurbel 

ps.: kann jetzt nicht mehr Antworten, da ich gleich auf einer Geburtstagsparty gehe..

ich habe mir ein Bier verdient heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. April 2007)

Achso, also die eigentlichen Cleats hast du? Also sowas:





Und du brauchst die Gegenplatte die in den Schuh kommt. Also das was im Bild links zu sehen ist? Puh das sollte eigentlich beim Schuh dabei sein, war zu mindest bei meinen Fahrradschuhen immer so und kann man deswegen glaub ich auch nicht einzeln kaufen, höchstens als Ersatzteil. Da wirst du vermutlich mit den Schuhen nochmal hingehen müssen und das reklamieren, tut mir leid.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. April 2007)

Werde Morgen um 10:45 Uhr da sein.

@ Andy
Mir ist egal wo Du uns hinführst, nur bitte bau die Höllklamm mit ein  !!

Bis denne!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## Oskar1974 (28. April 2007)

Allen eine schöne Tour morgen !!
Grüße
Pat


----------



## andi1969 (28. April 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Allen eine schöne Tour morgen !!
> Grüße
> Pat



Dir auch vieleicht sehen wir uns Unterwegs????? 
Griss Andi


----------



## Joerg_1969 (28. April 2007)

Guten Abend erstmal,

wenn ihr mich mitnehmt, dann lass' ich meinen "Schwippschwager" mit seinem Kollegen fahren und mache mit euch die Trails unsicher.
Ihr quält mich hoffentlich nicht so den Buggel 'rauf  


Gruß,
Jörg

P.S.: Dieses Mal fahre ich garantiert ohne Arm- oder Beinlinge


----------



## Trailhunter (28. April 2007)

@Speedy
Die Gegenplatten sind Bestandteil des Schuhs, zumindest war es bisher so. Auch bei Adidas. Ich habe 3-Streifen-Boots fürs RR und da sind die Platten, wie auch bei anderen Schuhen, für mehrere Systeme (Look, SPD) kompatibel.
Bei meinen Shimanos waren sie im Schuh drin und bei den Adiletten waren sie, glaube ich, so dabei.
Aber morgen tun es doch auch Bärentatzen und Vans, oder wolltest Du den runden Tritt üben?


----------



## Eike. (29. April 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ihr quält mich hoffentlich nicht so den Buggel 'rauf



Angesichts meines momentanen Formtiefs bilden wir zur Not die Doppelspitze am Ende und rollen das Feld im Downhill von hinten auf


----------



## speedygonzales (29. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Achso, also die eigentlichen Cleats hast du? Also sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau, das von Bild Links ist was ich brauche... alte Pedale wurden geflext, sprich, ohne die Dinger kann ich nicht fahren da ich keine Ersatzpedale habe und ehrlich gesagt nach dem Theater heute auch keine Lust habe Ersatzpedale zu montieren, mal schauen ob ich es hin bekomme bis morgen sowas zu organisieren, falls ja bin pünktlich am GBZ, falls nicht dann viel spass bei der Tour...


----------



## holzox1 (29. April 2007)

Will nur schnell Bescheid geben, das ich nicht komme.

Wir sind gerade zum Abmarsch(Abfahrt) Richtung Taunus. 15km
locker einrollen, dann sind wir auch schon drin in Königsstein.


Alla haut rein, und lasst es rocken!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. April 2007)

Wie gesagt, bis später  !! War wieder eine sehr schöne Tour, heute waren Eike und Trailhunter mit von der Partie

Hier das Profil der heutigen Tour, kann ich mir eigentlich sparen da fast alle eine Ciclo dabei hatten.




Gruß Felix

PS: jaja ich weiß er heißt Michaelsberg  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (29. April 2007)

Ein Berg nach mir benannt? Jungs, war doch nicht nötig. 
Mein HAC hat unterwegs an der Schnellfahrstrecke mal gesponnen. Somit lag meine HFmax bei 227P/min. Habe mich nochmal verfahren und bin mit 'nem Umweg über Philippsburg nach insgesamt 70,2km heimgekommen. Wo Frau, Kind, eine heiße Dusche und ein Spargelessen mit anschließender Beinmassage (steht noch nicht 100% fest  ) auf mich warteten.
Hat mich gefreut mal den Großteil der IBCler aus dem Großraum KA kennenzulernen und selbst Dirk, der dem Nachwuchs schonmal zeigte was große Jungs so Sonntagmittag anstellen.
Bis dahin und hoffentlich bald wieder. Einfach Termin reinstellen.


----------



## rinsewind (29. April 2007)

ich bin mit der freundin um 11h15 am gbz parkplatz vorbeigefahren. da is ne gruppe grad losgefahren. das ward aber net ihr oder?

marco


----------



## Eike. (29. April 2007)

Doch das dürften wir gewesen sein. Laut meinem Hac sind wir da gerade losgefahren und eine andere Truppe hab ich da auch nicht gesehen.

War übrigens wirklich ne tolle Tour. Gerne mal wieder


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. April 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> ich bin mit der freundin um 11h15 am gbz parkplatz vorbeigefahren. da is ne gruppe grad losgefahren. das ward aber net ihr oder?
> 
> marco



nächste Mal einfach mitfahren 


edit: 
yes, mein Handy wurde im Europapark gefunden und abgegeben, Andy meine Nr. bleibt demnach erhalten!!


----------



## andi1969 (29. April 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> ich bin mit der freundin um 11h15 am gbz parkplatz vorbeigefahren. da is ne gruppe grad losgefahren. das ward aber net ihr oder?
> 
> marco



*Doch rinsewind das wahren wir.....(so un nu haste angst gell )*

@ all war wieder ne dolle Tour mit euch, freue mich auf nächstes mal Fotos folgen noch ....


----------



## Eike. (29. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Fotos folgen noch ....



Stimmt ich hab ja auch geknips wie ein Wilder. Muss mal schauen ob da was brauchbares dabei ist. Schaut einfach später mal in mein Album.


----------



## rinsewind (29. April 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Doch rinsewind das wahren wir.....(so un nu haste angst gell )*
> 
> @ all war wieder ne dolle Tour mit euch, freue mich auf nächstes mal Fotos folgen noch ....



ich hab noch ueberlegt ob ihr das sein koenntet, aber ihr seid vom berg weggefahren, da dachte ich die fahren heim.

marco


----------



## Oskar1974 (29. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
dann wars bei euch Heute wieder bombastisch. 
Nächste WE bin ich auch wieder dabei.
Hatte auch ne schöne Tour mit genau 50 KM und 850 HM.
Dann hat der Termindruck meines Kollegen nicht mehr KM zugelassen.
War wieder einmal ne gutes Tarining für Albstadt-Ebingen am 14.7. .

Bis nächstes WE.
Gruß
an ALLE
Pat


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. April 2007)

@all GBZ-Brasilianer
Mir hat das Herz unendlich geblutet, als ihr mit dem Rad weggefahren seid und ich in mein Auto sitzen mußte.

Wenn alles sauber verläuft, werd ich nächstes WE noch pausieren und dann das WE drauf wieder mit meinem mobilen Bodenprobenentnahmelabor mitfahren.  

@rinsewind
Warst Du das mit dem Rush wo hinter den Brasilianern ein Stück her gefahren ist? Dran bleiben, künftig. Lohnt sich immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Wenn alles sauber verläuft, werd ich nächstes WE noch pausieren und dann das WE drauf wieder mit meinem mobilen Bodenprobenentnahmelabor mitfahren.


Das wollt ich hören!!!!   Aber schön das Du da warst, so haben wir auch mal Deinen Nachwuchsbiker kennen gelernt, der Dich in 10 Jahren bitter bös versägen wird  !!!

@ Eike
Hast Du Morgen Lust und Zeit mir mal Deine Tour zu zeigen?? Egal wann, muß nur spätestens um 16Uhr wieder zu Hause sein, würde mich freuen!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## Eike. (29. April 2007)

Klar Felix. Ich will abends auch noch weg, wie wärs mit 11 Uhr? Dann hab ich vorher noch Zeit Grillzeug einzukaufen, danach bekommt man ja wahrscheinlich nix mehr 
Wo treffen wir uns, beim Tiergarten im Oberwald oder gleich oben auf dem Wattkopf? Kommt halt darauf an wie du anfahren willst. Schlag einfach vor was dir am besten passt. Ich wohn in der Südstadt und bin flexibel.


----------



## rinsewind (30. April 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> @all GBZ-Brasilianer
> Mir hat das Herz unendlich geblutet, als ihr mit dem Rad weggefahren seid und ich in mein Auto sitzen mußte.
> 
> Wenn alles sauber verläuft, werd ich nächstes WE noch pausieren und dann das WE drauf wieder mit meinem mobilen Bodenprobenentnahmelabor mitfahren.
> ...




brasilianer? ne, ich bin von der schienenunterfuehrung gekommen, richtung michaelsberg hoch. Die jungs sind genau entgegengesetzt unter den schienen durch gefahren.

aber rush passt schon, freundin hat ein giant.

marco


----------



## Joerg_1969 (30. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich kann mich da nur anschließen, war wieder eine suuuuper Tour.
Jetzt werde ich dann doch auch mal in Richtung Wattkopf schauen/fahren müssen, nach all der Lobhudelei  


Bis demnächst dann!

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Klar Felix. Ich will abends auch noch weg, wie wärs mit 11 Uhr? Dann hab ich vorher noch Zeit Grillzeug einzukaufen, danach bekommt man ja wahrscheinlich nix mehr
> Wo treffen wir uns, beim Tiergarten im Oberwald oder gleich oben auf dem Wattkopf? Kommt halt darauf an wie du anfahren willst. Schlag einfach vor was dir am besten passt. Ich wohn in der Südstadt und bin flexibel.



Geht klar, hab Dir auch eine PN geschickt!!!

Noch jemand Lust auf ne schöne Trailtour???


----------



## Trailhunter (30. April 2007)

Wenn ich meinen Terminplan im Mai so überfliege, dann könnte ich am 4., 13., 20. und 28.05.
29. und 31.05. wären momentan möglich, sind aber fifty-fifty.
Dazwischen ginge eigentlich nur vormittags oder als Feierabendrunde (vorzugsweise RR wegens Zeit/Km-Verhältnis).
Heute geht es erstmal wieder etwas den Quadriceps, Gastrocnemius, Rectus abdominis und Co. quälen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (30. April 2007)

@all

Ich treff mich mit Felix aka Pumuckl um 11 zu einer Trailtour rund um Ettlingen. Falls noch jemand Lust und Zeit hat sich das Grillen heute abend mit ein bischen Sport zu verdienen - melden! Ein Treffpunkt wird dann individuell ausgemacht.
Weils ja etwas kurzfristig ist und ich auch noch einkaufen muss mal noch meine Handynummer: gelöscht damit niemand Schabernack damit treibt. Keine Angst, vor der nächsten Tour gibt es sie wieder falls sie jemand noch nicht hat. Oder halt per PM ich möchte nur nicht, dass die hier auf immer und ewig im Archiv steht.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. April 2007)

So wieder zurück, war wie gesagt ne sehr schöne Tour, mit hohem Trailanteil  , der Dank geht an Eike!! 
Jungs, macht euch auf was gefasst wenn Eike derGuide ist, kackige Anstiege und rasante Trails!! Bin mal auf die Fotos gespannt!!

Kommendes Wochenende kann ich nicht, aber das WE drauf bin ich wieder mit am Start!!


----------



## andi1969 (30. April 2007)

....man Ihr seit ja nicht alle zu kriegen oder???? Schon wieder im Sattel, Eike und Felix... Alte Kampfschweine 

P.S. Meine Fotos sind im Album


----------



## Eike. (30. April 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Jungs, macht euch auf was gefasst wenn Eike derGuide ist, kackige Anstiege und rasante Trails!! Bin mal auf die Fotos gespannt!!



Danke, hoffentlich finde ich jetzt noch jemanden der mit mir fährt  Die Bilder sind in meiner Galerie. Sind leider teilweise sehr unscharf geworden. Bei Bildern im Wald muss ich noch ein bischen mit dein Einstellungen rumprobieren.


----------



## iTom (30. April 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Danke, hoffentlich finde ich jetzt noch jemanden der mit mir fährt  Die Bilder sind in meiner Galerie. Sind leider teilweise sehr unscharf geworden. Bei Bildern im Wald muss ich noch ein bischen mit dein Einstellungen rumprobieren.



Die Bilder sind doch in Ordnung Das soll erst mal einer nachmachen, Parallelabfahrt und dann noch gleichzeitig mit einer Hand fotorgraphieren 
Du hättest vielleicht die anderen Hand nehmen müssen


----------



## rinsewind (1. Mai 2007)

kann mir jemand geschwind nen gps track von ner trailtour um höllklamm mailen? will nachher mit freundin mal da los erkunden.

marco

PS: Oder wills mir wer direkt zeigen? =)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Mai 2007)

> hoffentlich finde ich jetzt noch jemanden der mit mir fährt



ich ich ich ich ich

@all: Wir "Bruchsaler" könnten ja am WE 12./13.05. mal alle zu Eike nach Ettlingen fahren und dort unter seiner Führung die fiesesten Trails gemeinsam rocken. Bis dahin bin ich auch wieder fit.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> ich ich ich ich ich
> 
> @all: Wir "Bruchsaler" könnten ja am WE 12./13.05. mal alle zu Eike nach Ettlingen fahren und dort unter seiner Führung die fiesesten Trails gemeinsam rocken. Bis dahin bin ich auch wieder fit.


guter Plan, bin dabei!!!!!!  Das sind Trails nach Deinem Geschmack, vorallem der Strommastendownhill (siehe Bilder), versprochen!!!!!

@ Eike
Ich war nochmal am Strommastendowhill und hab auch den ersten Baumstamm gepackt, wie Du sagst reine Kopfsache!!! Bin nicht wie mounty rechts am Baum vorbei, sondern links und dann zwischen den Bäumen durch, klappt wunderbar . So nun kann wenigstens der ganze Downhill abgerollt werden, das mit dem Springen wird auch in meinem Leben nichts mehr  !!


----------



## Eike. (1. Mai 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Du hättest vielleicht die anderen Hand nehmen müssen



Das ist eine Idee, mit links bin ich immer so wackelig 

Jetzt bringst du mich aber in Zugzwang Pumuckl, damit wollte ich doch noch warten bis ich meine Plattformpedale hab  
Achso die Digicam ist übrigens die Sony DSC W30. 




Shit, hab grad die Brikets aus dem Ofen geholt die als Brötchen mein Frühstück werden sollten. Der Timer am Handy war zwar eingestellt aber nicht gestartet


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Mai 2007)

In 1,5 Wochen, bin Dir noch was schuldig, hätte ohne Dein vorausfahren immernoch um die anderen Hindernisse geschoben!!! Geht wunderbar ohne Plattformpedale  !!!
Dann mal viel Spaß mit Deinen Brikets  , nimm sie heute Abend zum grillen!!!

PS: wollte nachher nochmal ne Runde drehen, könnten ja zusammen fahren und dann den Strommastend. nochmal mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (1. Mai 2007)

Ne danke, heute net. Ist gestern recht spät geworden und ich muss auch noch was für die Uni machen, viel Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ne danke, heute net. Ist gestern recht spät geworden und ich muss auch noch was für die Uni machen, viel Spaß.


Dann mal viel Erfolg beim Lernen!!

PS:
War nochmal am Strommastendownhill und hab die Jungs gesehen, Vollvisierhelm, Protektoren wohin das Auge schaut und 20Kg Bikes. Bin extra an die Stelle zu den Baumstämmen und habe es mit eigenen Augen gesehen, ein kurzes rauschen, 3 Sprünge und weg war er, unglaublich!!!  
Nachdem auch ich unten angekommen war, die Jungs dann gefragt wie sie das bewerkstelligen, _"naja am Lenker ziehen und hinten leicht anheben, sonst nichts!!"_ Na denn.....


----------



## Trailhunter (1. Mai 2007)

Man könnte ja mal 'ne reine Techniktour machen, wo man nur zwangsweise den Berg hochtrebbeln muß um den Trail wieder rocken zu können. Würde dann meine Cordura-Shorts anziehen. Zum biken 'net der Renner, aber beim Sturz steht man nicht gleich im Freien. Clickies würde ich dann auch daheim lassen.
13.05. wäre ein möglicher Termin den ich halten könnte.


----------



## Eike. (1. Mai 2007)

Das wäre wirklich mal eine Idee. Der Strommastendownhill ist dafür eigentlich ideal weil er viele verschiedene Übungsmöglichkeiten hat und man die einzelnen Abschnitte gut gezielt anfahren kann. Außerdem sind da selbst am Wochenende keine Wanderer unterwegs.

Ich würde vorschlagen wir machen am nächsten Wochenende erstmal wie geplant die Trailtour. Dann hat jeder mal gesehen um was es geht. Gebt mal Laut  welcher Tag am besten passt, Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das wäre wirklich mal eine Idee. Der Strommastendownhill ist dafür eigentlich ideal weil er viele verschiedene Übungsmöglichkeiten hat und man die einzelnen Abschnitte gut gezielt anfahren kann. Außerdem sind da selbst am Wochenende keine Wanderer unterwegs.
> 
> Ich würde vorschlagen wir machen am nächsten Wochenende erstmal wie geplant die Trailtour. Dann hat jeder mal gesehen um was es geht. Gebt mal Laut  welcher Tag am besten passt, Samstag oder Sonntag?



Ooooochhhhh würde gerne mit, kann aber wie gesagt kommendes WE leider nicht, aber das WE drauf wieder!!! 13.5. passt mir, Dirk (SPZD3005) kommt bestimmt auch gerne mit, genauso wie unser Trailoskar  !!

@ Eike
Der eine war heute echt der Knaller, dagegen sind wir die größten Weich****!!!


----------



## Eike. (1. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Eike
> Der eine war heute echt der Knaller, dagegen sind wir die größten Weich****!!!



Und ich steh dazu  

Dann lasst uns den 13.5 schonmal für das Techniktraining festklopfen.
Die Anmeldung für das kommende Wochenende ist hiermit eröffnet


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Mai 2007)

> Dann lasst uns den 13.5 schonmal für das Techniktraining festklopfen.
> Die Anmeldung für das kommende Wochenende ist hiermit eröffnet



ich ich ich ich ich 

Frage dazu: Ist Fully-Pflicht oder darf ich auch mit nem Hardtail kommen, wenn ich verspreche, dass es nicht kaputt geht?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> ich ich ich ich ich
> 
> Frage dazu: Ist Fully-Pflicht oder darf ich auch mit nem Hardtail kommen, wenn ich verspreche, dass es nicht kaputt geht?


Auf der Strecke, FULLY!!!!!! Kannst es ja mal mit einem Hardtail testen, macht aber bei der Strecke in meinen Augen wenig Sinn und Dein Hintern wird es Dir danken  !!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Mai 2007)

Schade. Ich bau mir grad so ein kleines gemeins hartes zusammen. Zum Treten eigentlich nicht geeignet, aber zum Runterfahren eigentlich gut geeignet.

In meiner Galerie findest Du Bilder von dem Rahmen bevor ich so ziemlich alles umgebaut habe, was an den Bildern in der Galerie dran war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (2. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Auf der Strecke, FULLY!!!!!! Kannst es ja mal mit einem Hardtail testen, macht aber bei der Strecke in meinen Augen wenig Sinn und Dein Hintern wird es Dir danken  !!!



ich fühle mich gerade diskriminiert  

Btw.: wer hat morgen (also Donnerstag) lust auf einer Feierabendrunde?.. 

vielleicht mal was anderes und etwas Kondition für die Trails aufbauen? letze Woche haben wir sowas gemacht ~53 km 27´r Schnitt (mtb).. wir waren zwar danach fertig aber etwas Konditionstraining ist auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Schade. Ich bau mir grad so ein kleines gemeins hartes zusammen. Zum Treten eigentlich nicht geeignet, aber zum Runterfahren eigentlich gut geeignet.
> 
> In meiner Galerie findest Du Bilder von dem Rahmen bevor ich so ziemlich alles umgebaut habe, was an den Bildern in der Galerie dran war.


Wie Du denkst!!!

Werde auf jedenfall mit dabei sein, muß aber noch ne Runde drehen, da ich am Wochenende drauf meinen ersten Marathon für diese Saison fahre und gegen meinen Schwager in Spee antreten werde und dieses Duell natürlich für mich entscheiden möchte!!


----------



## Trailhunter (2. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ich fühle mich gerade diskriminiert



Habe kein Schild "Hardtail only" dort gesehen.


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Habe kein Schild "Hardtail only" dort gesehen.



na warte mal ab, irgendwann kommen die mit "Specialized" Aufklebern für uns


----------



## Eike. (2. Mai 2007)

Huch ihr schreibt ja schneller als man mitlesen kann.
Alles was ich bisher gefahren habe geht auch mit einem Hardtail. Man muss auf holprigen Stücken halt etwas langsamer machen und es wird vermutlich schwieriger und anstrengender sein.
Die Idee ein kleines, wendiges Hardtail zu bauen ist mir auch schon gekommen. Aber erstmal hat das Fully absolut vorrang und für was anderes hab ich kein Geld. Bis jetzt hätte ich nur eine passende Hinterradbremse, braucht jemand eine LouiseFR mit 190mm Scheibe?


----------



## Trailhunter (2. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Alles was ich bisher gefahren habe geht auch mit einem Hardtail.



Klar geht das.
Man denke mal nur zurück an die Zeit wo Fullies echt nur was für Spitzenverdiener waren. Es erfordert eben etwas mehr Bikehandling.

Nimm so ein Fast-Mofa und die Bäume werden zu Wurzeln und die Abhänge zu Bordsteinkanten.
1. sitzt man sehr aufrecht
2. haben die FW satt

Was einer mit Können auf dem HT meistert, bügeln wir, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, mit FW glatt.

Achim Zahn & Co. sind am Anfang mit dem HT über die Alpen und die Abfahrten sind auch nicht ohne nur eben viiiieeeeel länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Mai 2007)

Klar geht das, hatte bis vor 8 Wochen 9 Jahre auch nur ein Hardtail und bin den Strommastentrail damit runter, nur wenn ich ein Fully habe, bevorzuge ich dies, so war das gemeint  !!! 
Nur meine Marta mit einer 160er Scheibe kommt da schnell an die Grenze  !!


----------



## Eike. (2. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Was einer mit Können auf dem HT meistert, bügeln wir, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, mit FW glatt.



Vorsprung durch Technik


----------



## andi1969 (2. Mai 2007)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten  und am Magurageruch sollst Du uns erkennen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Vorsprung durch Technik


...Bike- oder Fahrtechnik


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Mai 2007)

> ich fühle mich gerade diskriminiert



So wars nicht gemeint.

Es hat halt beides seine Reize. Mit dem Fully ist man sicher schneller, sicherer und einfacher unterwegs. Mit dem HT könnte es aber vielleicht auch ganz nett sein. 



> Huch ihr schreibt ja schneller als man mitlesen kann.



Wenn wir zu schnell sind, bist du zu langsam. 

Übrigens hat Oskar ne neue Karre. Fragt ihn mal, wenns euch interessiert.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Übrigens hat Oskar ne neue Karre. Fragt ihn mal, wenns euch interessiert.


Wat???? *BILDER!!!!!!!*


----------



## speedygonzales (3. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Es hat halt beides seine Reize. Mit dem Fully ist man sicher schneller, sicherer und einfacher unterwegs. Mit dem HT könnte es aber vielleicht auch ganz nett sein.



Fazit um das Thema abzuschliessen:

Fully ist wie ein Audi-TT mit Servolenkung,  ABS, ESP, Spoiler damit man nicht aus der Kurve raus fliegt, Klimaanlage, Automatik, Aschenbecher & Schminkspiegel..

Und HT´s, ja es gibt sie noch, die Puristen unter den Bikern. Die verzichten auf Technik, das nur fehlendes Können ausgleichen soll, die in Extremsituationen ungefragt eingreifen. Die legen keinen Wert auf den Komfort gepolsterter Hinterräder, mann will den Trail spüren! Und sie sind froh über jedes Gramm, das ihr MTB weniger auf die Waage bringt - Für diese Biker  gibt es HT!


----------



## Eike. (3. Mai 2007)

Ok wenn sich dann die AudiTT und Lotus Elise Fahrer wieder beruhigt haben (mach doch grad jeder was er will ) könnten wir uns ja wieder dem eigentlichen Thema zuwenden gell?

Für Samstag sagen die Online-Wetterdienste einmütig Regen vorraus, der Sonntag sieht aber gar nicht schlecht aus. Dann staubt es wenigstens nicht mehr so heftig 
Also hier als Diskussionsgrundlage: Sonntag 11 Uhr Treffen um wahlweise die Beine oder Federelemente richtig durchzuschütteln. 
Pumuckl, Trailhunter und SPZD3005 fallen soweit ich weis aus terminlichen bzw. gesundheitlichen Gründen aus, wie schauts mit dem Rest aus?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Mai 2007)

> SPZD3005 fallen soweit ich weis aus terminlichen bzw. gesundheitlichen Gründen aus



aber wehe wenn sie wieder losgelassen werden.  

Drück euch die Daumen, dass das mit dem Wetter passt und freu mich schon mal  auf das WE darauf.

Das mit dem Strommastendownhill steht doch noch, oder? Die Missverständnisse mit den verschiedenen Hinterbauphilosophien sind ja ausgeräumt oder? 

Hab heute mein Hinterrad fürs HT eingespeicht, damit das fürs Techniktrainingslager fertig wird. Hat jemand nen Tip für ein Reifenpaar das ich mir kaufen könnte? Soll ordentlich fett sein, Monstergrip haben, nicht schwerer wie 800g sein, halbwegs ordentlich rollen und noch verhältnismäßig günstig sein. Net einfach, oder?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Pumuckl, Trailhunter und SPZD3005 fallen soweit ich weis aus terminlichen bzw. gesundheitlichen Gründen aus, wie schauts mit dem Rest aus?


Genau, aber das WE drauf wieder!! Euch viel Spaß, macht mal ein paar schöne Bilder und Eike, enttäusch mich nicht  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (3. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hab heute mein Hinterrad fürs HT eingespeicht, damit das fürs Techniktrainingslager fertig wird. Hat jemand nen Tip für ein Reifenpaar das ich mir kaufen könnte? Soll ordentlich fett sein, Monstergrip haben, nicht schwerer wie 800g sein, halbwegs ordentlich rollen und noch verhältnismäßig günstig sein. Net einfach, oder?



Ich würde mir Schwalbe Big Betty oder wenn es etwas leichter sein soll Fat Albert anschauen.


----------



## Trailhunter (3. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tip für ein Reifenpaar das ich mir kaufen könnte? Soll ordentlich fett sein, Monstergrip haben, nicht schwerer wie 800g sein, halbwegs ordentlich rollen und noch verhältnismäßig günstig sein. Net einfach, oder?



Nee, nicht wirklich einfach. Quasi die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die Du suchst.

Fett und weniger als 800g schließt sich fast aus, zumindest was ich als *fett* erachte und das fängt bei 2,4 Zoll an.
Monstergrip? Auf welchem Untergrund? Was auf trockenem Waldboden ordentlich beißt, dreht im Schlamm durch und schmiert auf Asphalt weg. Entweder Du hast den speziellen Reifen oder den Allrounder.
Schwalbe hat eigentlich recht ordentliche Allrounder und das ist sicher auch das was Du suchst. Meine King Jim Light wiegen bei 2,35" um die 750g. Die 2,5" Michelin dagegen gleich 100g mehr. Dummerweise warte ich noch auf einen X'trem, da der eine 'ne Unwucht hatte und meine Forke selbst auf der Straße in Anspruch nahm. Ein unhaltbarer Zustand.
Apropos Forke. Spiele mit dem Gedanken dem RFR ein Upgrade diesbezüglich zu gönnen. Wer die Wahl hat ...


----------



## Oskar1974 (3. Mai 2007)

Hi Guys,
am Sonntag bin ich schon mit dem RR unterwegs. In Wörth ist RTF.
Bin dort letztes Jahr schon mitgefahren.
Die 120 KM Schleife mit 1200 HM werde ich auch dieses Jahr in Angriff nehmen. *Wie Jörg immer sagt,, Tempohärte '' trainieren* 
Wenn jemand mit möchte, kann er sich ja bei mir melden ?! 

Euch viel Spaß!!
Wenn es am Samstag nicht pissen sollte dann bin ich natürlich dabei.
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Eike. (3. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Apropos Forke. Spiele mit dem Gedanken dem RFR ein Upgrade diesbezüglich zu gönnen. Wer die Wahl hat ...



Ne Pike steht deinem Rehlein bestimmt gut und ist relativ günstig 
Klar eine Fox 36 ist auch was feines aber kostet halt gleich das doppelte


----------



## Trailhunter (3. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> In Wörth ist RTF.



Jo, schade, wäre mit dem RSC dabei wenn ich net schaffen müßte.



Eike. schrieb:


> Ne Pike steht deinem Rehlein bestimmt gut und ist relativ günstig
> Klar eine Fox 36 ist auch was feines aber kostet halt gleich das doppelte



Nee, 'ne Fox kommt in das Bike nimmer und da wäre eh nur die 36er in Frage gekommen, weil ich sonst vorne auf Schnellspanner umsatteln müßte. Die Lyrik scheidet wegen dem Post Mount auch schonmal aus. Die 454er Pike schwebt mir da auch vor. Und jedes zukünftige Bike wird weder hinten noch vorne mehr als 140mm FW haben. Mit der Veräußerung des Big Hits ist das RFR an die Stelle des "Bügeleisens" getreten. Man wird auch nicht jünger und sich immer 'ne Liftkarte zum Biken kaufen zu müssen ist nimmer mein Ding.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005;3664552)

....Techniktrainingslager fertig wird. Hat jemand nen Tip für ein Reifenpaar das ich mir kaufen könnte? Soll ordentlich fett sein schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dirk
> Hab noch meine 2Specialized Enduro S works Zuhause rumliegen 20 Euronen und Du hast Deine Reifen.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Nee, 'ne Fox kommt in das Bike nimmer und da wäre eh nur die 36er in Frage gekommen, weil ich sonst vorne auf Schnellspanner umsatteln müßte. Die Lyrik scheidet wegen dem Post Mount auch schonmal aus. Die 454er Pike schwebt mir da auch vor. Und jedes zukünftige Bike wird weder hinten noch vorne mehr als 140mm FW haben. Mit der Veräußerung des Big Hits ist das RFR an die Stelle des "Bügeleisens" getreten. Man wird auch nicht jünger und sich immer 'ne Liftkarte zum Biken kaufen zu müssen ist nimmer mein Ding.



Ne *Pike Air *aber das Gewicht  kannst Du Dir bergauf sparen und man kann Die Gabel Top auf Gewicht und Fahrstil abstimmen und Steif ohne Ende...


----------



## Trailhunter (4. Mai 2007)

Nöööö, keine Luftgabel fürs Bambi.
Das Mehrgewicht der Coil specke ich lieber an den Hüften im Studio ab und drücke es den Berg hinauf.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und auf mein Gewicht stelle ich 'ne Gabel nur einmal ein (max. 1 Feder zusätzlich).
Zuverlässigkeit, Performance (Stahlfeder immer noch top) und Stabilität sind für mich vordergründig. 
Gewichtstuning ist was für Profis, wo die Leistungsunterschiede so gering und die Geldbörsen der Sponsoren dick genug dafür sind, oder die Einbildung 'nen Leistungszuwachs damit zu erreichen (allein der Gedanke daran entfaltet vielleicht ungeahnte Kräfte in einem ). 
Über die Alpen will ich mit dem RFR nimmer und 'nen Marathon bzw. Rennen (mit 'nem RFR? bin ich kirre?  ) hatte ich mit dem Teil auch nicht vor.
Und wenn ich sehe welches Innenleben die Luftikusse so haben ... vielzuviel ... bin wohl noch aus Mag21-Zeiten von Luftgabeln gezeichnet. Zumindest für die Zwecke wo ich das RFR nehme.
Die Pike 454 gefällt mir für das was ich suche immer mehr. Gleicher FW-Bereich wie der Rahmen, steif genug, gutes Ansprechverhalten, Steckachse und preisgünstig.


----------



## TeamJung (4. Mai 2007)

Reifen:

Big Betty 2,4 einfach Karkasse (hab ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben???) ca. 890 g.

Finde die rollen gut, habe gut Grip, sind Durchschlagssicher (bis auf DH in Wildbad). Man sollte hinten aber die harte Gummimischung fahren (ORC), da es sonst zu sehr auf den Geldbeutel geht. Hab bei Ebay fÃ¼r schlappe 50 â¬ zwei bekommen.

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja.... 

GrÃ¼Ãe Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (4. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Klar eine Fox 36 ist auch was feines aber kostet halt gleich das doppelte



Mit der hier könnte ich preislich recht gut leben.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Mit der hier könnte ich preislich recht gut leben.



Jo is gebongt oder? Fox und Gut( hatt auch immer gute Testberichte) ,
Jedem das Seine und mir meine Reba


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Mit der hier könnte ich preislich recht gut leben.



Aufpassen, die hat 160mm Federweg und keine Federwegsverstellung. Soviel hat die Psylo die du momentan drin hast nicht oder? 2cm mehr Einbauhöhe können dir gewaltig das Fahrverhalten versauen.


----------



## Trailhunter (4. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Aufpassen, die hat 160mm Federweg und keine Federwegsverstellung. Soviel hat die Psylo die du momentan drin hast nicht oder? 2cm mehr Einbauhöhe können dir gewaltig das Fahrverhalten versauen.



Weiß ich. Frag mich mal wie oft ich U-Turn (bei meiner noch mit Werkzeug einzustellen) bei der Psylo genutzt habe. Wenn es wie die nachfolgenden Modelle von Hand ginge, hätte ich anfänglich sicher damit rumgespielt, aber irgendwann nicht mehr genutzt. Über die Alpen ging es vorn auch mit 125mm. Zur Not auf die Sattelspitze rutschen und am Lenker nach unten ziehen.
Ich habe vorher natürlich bei ADP angerufen und nachgefragt ob ich die Fox verbauen könnte. Null Problem. 
Wenn dann würde ich dann hinten eh auf 150mm umstellen.
Naja, muß da eh noch ein paar Mal drüber schlafen.
Vielleicht bleibt auch alles beim Alten und das Geld wandert in den Topf "Neubike".


----------



## Joerg_1969 (4. Mai 2007)

Hi @ all,

am Samstag würde ich, entsprechendes Wetter vorausgesetzt, wieder mit den GBZ-Brasilianern fahren.


Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Mai 2007)

Nochmal zum Thema Technicktour, was haltet ihr von dem Turmbergerhöllensprung??? So zum Einstieg doch mal gar nicht schlecht, dagegen ist alles andere Kinderkram oder traut ihr Euch etwa nicht !!!









In meinen Augen total abgefahren, hatte Euch davon ja erzählt und musste jetzt mal ein paar Fotos machen, achtet für den Größenvergleich mal auf mein Bike, was drunter steht!!! Das sind schon ein paar Meter !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (4. Mai 2007)

Uiuiuiuiui,

das sieht wirklich heftig aus.
Zum Glück bin ich Warmduscher (ich erinnere nur an die Arm- und Beinlinge  ) und "muss" so was nicht fahren...

Am 12. bzw. 13.05. kann ich leider nicht mit, aber so eine schöne Technik-Einheit würde mich schon reizen... Vielleicht dann das nächste Mal.


Bis demnächxt dann,
Jörg


----------



## Trailhunter (4. Mai 2007)

Net übel die Location.
Wer leiht mir sein Bike für den Sprung.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Mai 2007)

Das gute, weiter unten ist ne große Kreuzung, auf der der Rettungshubschrauber super landen kann


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2007)

Maaaaaaaaamaaaaaaaa mit denen fahr ich nimmer die schubsen mich von zwölfzich Meter hohen Brettern runter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Für morgen sehe ich ziemlich schwarz. Man sagt da würde Wasser vom Himmel fallen. Früher soll sowas öfter vorgekommen sein, damals hatte man sogar ein Wort dafür - Regen


----------



## Trailhunter (4. Mai 2007)

Das Project "NEWBIKE" sieht auf keinen Fall mehr so aus.






Gerade habe ich mein Abo bei den "anonymen Downhillern" gekündigt und nun kommt Ihr mit solchen Drops. Meine Familienplanung ist zwar abgeschlossen, aber Spaß will ich trotzdem noch haben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No !!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Meine Familienplanung ist zwar abgeschlossen, aber Spaß will ich trotzdem noch haben.


Ich hätte weniger Angst um die Familienplanung als dabei ganz drauf zu gehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Trailhunter (4. Mai 2007)

@SPZD3005
Look here.


----------



## iTom (4. Mai 2007)

@Reifensuchende

In der Mountainbike 05/07 (ist glaube ich noch die aktuelle Ausgabe) sind 2 Tests enthalten, für Reifen bis 600gr. und bis 800gr. falls es jemanden von euch interessieren sollte. 

@Naturfreundehausabfahrer

Es sind wahrscheinlich mal wieder Hobbywaldpolizisten unterwegs, die meinen, dass sie irgendwelche Äste quer und längs in die Fahrrille legen müßten.


----------



## Oskar1974 (4. Mai 2007)

Lange gesucht und endlich gefunden.

Die ,,Neuen'' , für mein ,,Neues'' Baby


----------



## Trailhunter (4. Mai 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> @Naturfreundehausabfahrer
> 
> Es sind wahrscheinlich mal wieder Hobbywaldpolizisten unterwegs, die meinen, dass sie irgendwelche Äste quer und längs in die Fahrrille legen müßten.




Oja, können die nicht erst nächstes WE kommen? Möchte denen nur für ihre Mühe "danken".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2007)

Da durch die hinterbauphilosophischen und sonstig technischen Diskussionen die Tourankündigung inzwischen 2 Seiten nach hinten gerutscht ist hier nochmal als Erinnerung:
*Sonntag 11 Uhr Karlsruhe HBF Parkplatz am Südausgang*, Tourdaten etwa 700hm auf 40km

Für morgen höchstens kurzfristig was falls das Wetter doch besser sein sollte als angekündigt.


----------



## iTom (4. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Foto von Bärenpranken fachgerecht entsorgt
> Lange gesucht und endlich gefunden.
> 
> Die ,,Neuen'' , für mein ,,Neues'' Baby



Na dann kanns ja endlich los gehen mit dem downhilling


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Mai 2007)

Danke mal für die Reifentipps.

Hab daheim noch nen Enduro in 2.3 gefunden. Mit dem werd ich mal starten. Der Rollt zwar wie ein Würfel (gar nicht) aber egal. Soll angeblich ja nur abwärts gehen, in der Hauptsache, wenn ich die Posts zum Techniktraining richtig verstanden habe. 

Für vorne hab ich mir nen 2.2 von Michelin geschossen. Bezeichnet wird er bei dem Onlineauktionshaus EEEBAAAYYY als Wildgripper DH. Den gibts bei Michelin zwar nicht, aber sieht vom Profil her aus wie der Xtreme. Hab ich beim Enduro auch vorne drauf. 15 Steine. Wenn die Kombi aber ******* sein sollte, werd ich mich wohl für die Bettys entschieden.

Weiß jemand von euch was von dem Conti Digger zu berichten? Die bekommt man ja auch recht günstig.

Gruss und schönen Abend. Dirk.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da durch die hinterbauphilosophischen und sonstig technischen Diskussionen die Tourankündigung inzwischen 2 Seiten nach hinten gerutscht ist hier nochmal als Erinnerung:
> *Sonntag 11 Uhr Karlsruhe HBF Parkplatz am Südausgang*, Tourdaten etwa 700hm auf 40km
> 
> Für morgen höchstens kurzfristig was falls das Wetter doch besser sein sollte als angekündigt.



Boa geht das nicht etwas weniger Hüftig???? Bin etwas Lädiert( gar net fitt) also 11 Uhr am Sonntag( bitte langsam)


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2007)

Keine Angst dann nehm ich die einfacheren Anstiege  Wenn man es ruhig angehen lässt ist die Tour ziemlich entspannt.


----------



## Convex3k (5. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich habe nun ein neues MBT und werde, falls es noch nicht Regnet, so gegen 13:00 - 13:30 Uhr den Michaelsberg auskundschaften. Falls jmd die innere Lust verspürt mit zu kommen kann er sich ja hier melden... ich schau ab ca 11:30 Uhr wieder hier rein  

Gruß
Convex


----------



## Trailhunter (5. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> *Sonntag 11 Uhr Karlsruhe HBF Parkplatz am Südausgang*



Wenn die Luft bei uns nicht brennt  komme ich auf ein kurzes  vorbei.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Mai 2007)

Convex3k schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe nun ein neues MBT und werde, falls es noch nicht Regnet, so gegen 13:00 - 13:30 Uhr den Michaelsberg auskundschaften. Falls jmd die innere Lust verspürt mit zu kommen kann er sich ja hier melden... ich schau ab ca 11:30 Uhr wieder hier rein
> 
> ...



Hi,
schlechten Tag ausgesucht(Wettervoraussage) wenns um 14.30 währe würd ich mal kurz mitkommen. 
Gruß andi1969


----------



## Trailhunter (5. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hi,
> schlechten Tag ausgesucht(Wettervoraussage)



Andi, steht da nicht was von Pfützen in Deiner Signatur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2007)

Moggääääään

Vielleicht meint er nur alte Pfützen und nicht frische die beim durchfahren wieder aufgefüllt werden


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Mai 2007)

Hm,

Sonntag wird vermutlich nicht klappen bei mir 

Evtl. werde ich dann heute noch ein bisschen Fahrtechnik üben, wenn ich schon nächste Woche das Technik-Training verpasse  

Als nicht ganz so extremen Reifentipp kann ich noch den Fat Albert empfehlen. Und bei H&S habe ich mir gerade einen 2,3" Conti Vertical bestellt. Mal schauen ob der was taucht...


Bis dann dann,
Jörg


----------



## Trailhunter (5. Mai 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Als nicht ganz so extremen Reifentipp kann ich noch den Fat Albert empfehlen.




Die meisten zeitgemäßen Hinterbauten sollten 2,5"-Schlappen aufnehmen können und extrem geht doch eh erst >2,5" los.
Ich denke, die meisten hier fahren irgendwas zwischen 2,1"-2,4" und da gibt es doch 'ne recht große Auswahl.
Hier kann man sich ein paar Reviews zu dem einen oder anderen Reifen durchlesen.


----------



## black soul (5. Mai 2007)

hallo bruchsaler,
bin zwar aus KA aber nen reifentipp hät ich auch noch.
maxxis minion FR, leicht wie betty aber besser. meine haben 790g,  hab damit beste erfahrungen gemacht. 
wenn jemand bettys haben will, wenig gefahrene liegen im schrank bei mir. für 15 pro stück.
schönes WE
BS


----------



## Convex3k (5. Mai 2007)

von mir aus können wir auch gerne 14:30 Uhr machen... 

Treffen am GBZ Parkplatz?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> maxxis minion FR, leicht wie betty aber besser. meine haben 790g,  hab damit beste erfahrungen gemacht.



Die würde mir auch gefallen aber leider gibt es die mit der Freeride Karkasse nur in 2,35 und Maxxis baut ja eher schmal (die ETRTO Angaben passen ziemlich gut). Der 2.5er ist wegen der DH Karkasse einfach zu schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2007)

Convex3k schrieb:


> von mir aus können wir auch gerne 14:30 Uhr machen...
> 
> Treffen am GBZ Parkplatz?
> 
> ...



Falls das Wetter wieder erwarten mitmachen sollte kreuze ich vielleicht auch auf. Aber wartet nicht auf mich, wenn ich in der 14.30 Bahn nicht bin komm ich nicht.


----------



## Trailhunter (5. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Falls das Wetter wieder erwarten mitmachen sollte ...



Kann nur besser werden. Luftdruck ist in den letzten 6 Stunden um 2 hpa gestiegen.


----------



## Convex3k (5. Mai 2007)

ich mache mich dann mal langsam auf den Weg... bis gleich .... hoffe ich


----------



## andi1969 (5. Mai 2007)

Convex3k schrieb:


> ich mache mich dann mal langsam auf den Weg... bis gleich .... hoffe ich



Hatt leider bei Mir nicht gereicht Convex3k Termin war länger als gedacht.
Sorry


----------



## iTom (5. Mai 2007)

Convex3k schrieb:


> von mir aus können wir auch gerne 14:30 Uhr machen...
> 
> Treffen am GBZ Parkplatz?
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich, Dank dieses zwiespältigen Wetters, doch lieber fürs Laufen entschieden. Ansonsten wäre es auch für mich eine gute Zeit gewesen für eine Eichel-/Michaelsbergtour.


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hatt leider bei Mir nicht gereicht Convex3k Termin war länger als gedacht.
> Sorry



Das haben wir uns auch gedacht und sind dann um dreiviertel gestartet. Da uns lokales KnowHow (oder besser KnowWhere) gefehlt hat war es zwar ein recht planloses kreuz und quer gefahre aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Das Wetter hat auch zum Glück auch nicht gehalten was es versprochen hat, außer bisweilen heftigem Wind war es ganz brauchbar.
Es ist ja unglaublich wieviele Trails es am Eichelberg gibt. Wir sind da viermal hochgefahren, die Waldarbeiter an denen wir immer vorbei mussten haben uns wahrscheinlich für bekloppt erklärt 
Danach waren wir noch am Pfadberg (den wir für den Michaelsberg gehalten haben) und am Michaelsberg (der es dann tatsächlich war). Ein Dank an die Tourismusverwaltung Obergrombach. Die Karte an der Kirche hat uns sehr dabei geholfen rauszufinden wo wir sind und wo wir hin wollen  Letztendlich sind es dann ganz ordentliche 660hm/32km geworden. Das Höhenprofil kommt später, Bilder gibt es leider keine weil ich wegen der angekündigten Wolkenbrüche biblischen Ausmaßes keine Digicam mitgenommen habe.


----------



## Convex3k (5. Mai 2007)

Hat richtig Spass gemacht, nochmal Danke an Eike für die Eichelberg/Michaelsberg Führung, oder wie er es sagen würde: Kontrolliertes Verfahren


----------



## Oskar1974 (5. Mai 2007)

Hier auf vielfachen Wunsch mein neues ,, Baby'' Scalpel Team Replica 2007 (wurde am Freitag fertig)






Meine zwei ,,Babys''


----------



## andi1969 (5. Mai 2007)

@ Pat neues Bike oder viele neue Teile?? Sehe da ne Avid Ultimate und Crossmax 07 und ne Lefty Carbon und und


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2007)

Soderle, hier noch das Profil von heute mittag.

Die Tour morgen wird so wies momentag aussieht wieder ein Einzelkurs oder? Falls sich doch noch jemand anschließen will, meine Nummer steht im Last Minute Biking (oben auf Fahrgemeinschaften klicken) und ich schau morgen früh auch nochmal hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Soderle, hier noch das Profil von heute mittag.
> 
> Die Tour morgen wird so wies momentag aussieht wieder ein Einzelkurs oder? Falls sich doch noch jemand anschließen will, meine Nummer steht im Last Minute Biking (oben auf Fahrgemeinschaften klicken) und ich schau morgen früh auch nochmal hier rein.


Das ist wirklich schade, ich kann wie gesagt um diese Uhrzeit nicht mit, da ich Besuch habe!!! Jungs Ihr verpasst was, nächstes WE bin ich aber wieder mit dabei, dann vielleicht doch ne Tour und kein reines Downhilltraining??

Euch oder besser gesagt Dir Eike Morgen viel Spaß!!

Gruß Felix

PS: Morgen gegen 16:30Uhr werde ich Deine Runde wieder fahren, wenn Du keine Lust hast alleine zu fahren, dann gerne später mit mir zusammen, meine Handynr. via PN!!


----------



## speedygonzales (6. Mai 2007)

unsere Bahn fährt ab GBZ um 10:29, wir müssten pünktlich in Karlsruhe sein, falls nicht, dann hat die Bahn Verspätung also nicht ohne uns wegfahren 
bis Später dann! (nach 2 Partys in 2 Tage ziemlich kapput )


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2007)

Hey super dann sind wir ja doch schon zu dritt  Bis später


----------



## Trailhunter (6. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ... dann vielleicht doch ne Tour und kein reines Downhilltraining??



Der Schwerpunkt würde wohl mehr bei Trail und DH liegen. Also nix rein schwerkraftträchtiges.
Bis nächsten Sonntag wird ja eine Entscheidung was gefahren wird vorliegen. Für 'ne "normale" Tour lasse ich dann die Skaterboots, -helm und Raschelhosen daheim. Da wird es mir sonst zu warm drin.


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Der Schwerpunkt würde wohl mehr bei Trail und DH liegen. Also nix rein schwerkraftträchtiges.[/IMG]



So seh ich das auch. Also eher Trail-/Techniktraining. Downhill ist für mich eher mit schmackes bergab und unten wundern, dass man noch lebt 
Ich würde vorschlagen am Anfang zum warm werden einmal den Serpentinentrail nach Ettlingen zu fahren (dann kann ich da auch mal die Mistkurve und die Treppe am Schluss probieren) und dann rüber zum Strommastendownhill und halt sehen was der Tag bringt. Der eine wird vielleicht das Steilstück machen wollen andere eher den fiesen Baumstamm im unteren Stück.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Mai 2007)

> So seh ich das auch. Also eher Trail-/Techniktraining. Downhill ist für mich eher mit schmackes bergab und unten wundern, dass man noch lebt
> Ich würde vorschlagen am Anfang zum warm werden einmal den Serpentinentrail nach Ettlingen zu fahren (dann kann ich da auch mal die Mistkurve und die Treppe am Schluss probieren) und dann rüber zum Strommastendownhill und halt sehen was der Tag bringt. Der eine wird vielleicht das Steilstück machen wollen andere eher den fiesen Baumstamm im unteren Stück.



Das hört sich für mich jetzt aber eher nach Clickis an.  

Aber grundsätzlich denke ich auch, dass wir in unserem Tourenangebot breitgefächert im Angebot bleiben sollten. Da zoffen sich deswegen hier im Forum schon andere Vereine.  

Also mir ist es egal. Ich muss es wie Trailhunter nur wissen, damit ich ebenfalls das passende Equipment mitbringen kann.

Geht heute eigentlich was? Ich kann zwar noch net biken, aber wenns nen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt geben würde, würd ich mit dem RR dort auch kurz auftauche.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Trailhunter (6. Mai 2007)

Im Interesse der meisten liegt doch das sichere Handling des Bikes. Heißt, bockige Trails sicher zu bewältigen. Dazu gehört u.a. das Stehen im Stillstand, das Zirkeln um enge Kehren und das Überwinden von Stufen.
Dann steile Trails recht zügig bergab zu fahren kommt hinterher zwangsläufig.
Eike wird im Juni dann davon erzählen können, daß am Anfang eigentlich Trockentraining in unspektakulären Gelände auf dem Programm steht. Ich habe mir seinerzeit einen Sonnenbrand auf 'nem Parkplatz in Bad Wildbad geholt und Spitzkehren wurden aus abgelegten Rucksäcken imitiert.


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich jetzt aber eher nach Clickis an.



Ne eben nicht. Für mich persönlich geht es eigentlich darum mal eine Strecke die ich normalerweise in "Tourausrüstung" fahre eben ohne Klickpedale und mit Protektoren zu fahren um Sachen auszuprobieren die ich mich sonst vielleicht ehrer nicht traue. Also zwischen den "Extremen" Trockenübungen auf dem Ebenen (was sicher wichtig ist und wovon ich mir in Wildbad auch viel verspreche) und so schnell wie möglich den Berg runter.
Im Klartext: wenig Kilometer, keine langen Anstiege, viele Trails (im wesentlich einer). Ich werde mit Protektoren, festerer Hose und -wenn ich bis dahin welche hab- Plattformpedalen anrücken.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Mai 2007)

Euch viel Spaß!!!! 
Das mit dem Techniktraining können wir ja noch in Ruhe ausdiskutieren !! 
Mein Problem ist nur, das ich weder Protektoren, Plattformpedale etc. besitze und auch nicht Kopf und Kragen riskieren werde, da ich am 19.5. , sprich ne Woche drauf meinen ersten Marathon für diese Saison fahre !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (6. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Euch viel SpaÃ!!!!
> Das mit dem Techniktraining kÃ¶nnen wir ja noch in Ruhe ausdiskutieren !!



Ich denke den werden sie haben. Habe die Jungs noch getroffen und bei dem Wetter wird das sicher ein netter Ausritt.
Apropos diskutieren. Gibt doch in KA sicher ein nettes CafÃ©, wo man dies bei 'nem *CafÃ© au lait* oder *Latte Macchiato* in angenehmererer Runde als im Web machen kÃ¶nnte. Das Brazil in Brusl ginge natÃ¼rlich auch. 



pumuckl schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist nur, das ich weder Protektoren, Plattformpedale etc. besitze und auch nicht Kopf und Kragen riskieren werde, da ich am 19.5. , sprich ne Woche drauf meinen ersten Marathon fÃ¼r diese Saison fahre :hÃ¼pf:!!!



Null Problem.
Protektoren nehme ich auch keine mit und auÃerdem habe ich nur noch die Kneeguards. Und selbst da weiÃ ich nicht ob ich die mitschleppe, da es so heftig eh nicht zur Sache geht. Wir wollen keine weitere Folge von "Kranked" drehen.  
Und statt der Plattformpedale tun es auch BÃ¤rentatzen (neu ab 20,-â¬). Speedy ist doch die ganze Zeit damit gefahren.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand heute Mittag (16 Uhr) Lust, ne Runde ohne hohen Trailanteil, dafür aber mit hohem KM-Anteil zu fahren? Gruss Dirk


----------



## Trailhunter (6. Mai 2007)

Lust schon, nur keine Zeit. Muß bis 21:00 roboten.


----------



## Oskar1974 (6. Mai 2007)

Hi,
war heute auch nicht untätig. 
Sind die RTF in Wörth gefahren . Schöne Strecke 
125 Km mit 29,5km/h  Schnitt und ca 800 HM  
Hier ein paar Bilder
Denke das dies ne gute Grundlage für Albstadt war!
Grüße

Uwe



RR von Uwe


----------



## Trailhunter (6. Mai 2007)

Oh man, und ich sitze hier in der halbdunklen Betriebsleitzentrale vor unzähligen Monitoren, klingelnden Telefonen mit Anrufern "Houston ... äh Karlsruhe, wir haben ein Problem" und da draußen ist das schönste Wetter und alle Welt fährt Rad.  

Hoffe das Wetter hält, will morgen an meinem freien Tag mit dem RR nach Stuttgart.

P.S. Jemand Bock dieses Jahr zur WM mit nach Stuttgart zu kommen?
Bretten bei der Deutschland-Tour dürfte keine Frage sein, oder?


----------



## Oskar1974 (6. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Oh man, und ich sitze hier in der halbdunklen Betriebsleitzentrale vor unzähligen Monitoren, klingelnden Telefonen mit Anrufern "Houston ... äh Karlsruhe, wir haben ein Problem" und da draußen ist das schönste Wetter und alle Welt fährt Rad.
> 
> Hoffe das Wetter hält, will morgen an meinem freien Tag mit dem RR nach Stuttgart.
> 
> ...



WM un Dt. Tour sind gebongt
Mal schaun ob ich ich Firmentickets (WM)bekomme 
Gruß
Pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> P.S. Jemand Bock dieses Jahr zur WM mit nach Stuttgart zu kommen?
> Bretten bei der Deutschland-Tour dürfte keine Frage sein, oder?



Ich find RR-Rennen als Zuschaue eigentlich nicht so prickelnd. Da steht man stundenlang und in ein paar Sekunden ist das Feld vorbei. Aber vom 25-27.5 ist MTB Weltcup in Offenburg mit Fahrrad-Messe, steht hier auf der News-Seite. Da will ich hin.


Ach ja, nebenbei erwähnt: War eine geile Tour heute  Die Bilder muss ich mal noch durchsehen und ein paar fürs Album raussuchen, sind auf jeden Fall sehr schöne dabei.


----------



## Trailhunter (6. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich find RR-Rennen als Zuschaue eigentlich nicht so prickelnd. Da steht man stundenlang und in ein paar Sekunden ist das Feld vorbei.



Nach Bretten würde ich mit dem RR fahren und wenn dann da noch so ein Event ist ... um so besser.
In Stuttgart ist es einfach das internationale Flair, da es nicht irgendein RTF oder so ist.
Offenburg würde ich einplanen, aber eben ohne RR, und mit Family hinfahren um einfach einen schönen Tag zu verleben.


----------



## Oskar1974 (6. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Nach Bretten würde ich mit dem RR fahren und wenn dann da noch so ein Event ist ... um so besser.
> In Stuttgart ist es einfach das internationale Flair, da es nicht irgendein RTF oder so ist.
> Offenburg würde ich einplanen, aber eben ohne RR, und mit Family hinfahren um einfach einen schönen Tag zu verleben.



GENAU SO !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## black soul (6. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die würde mir auch gefallen aber leider gibt es die mit der Freeride Karkasse nur in 2,35 und Maxxis baut ja eher schmal (die ETRTO Angaben passen ziemlich gut). Der 2.5er ist wegen der DH Karkasse einfach zu schwer



da bist du aber falsch informiert. ich fahr den 2,5er in der FR karkasse. daher auch das gewicht. 2,35 liegt ca 2oo gramm drunter.
na gut, war nur ein vorschlag.
gruss BS


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> GENAU SO !!!!!!!!!!



Cool dann laufen wir uns in Offenburg vielleicht über den Weg  Kommt von den anderen vielleicht auch noch jemand? Dann würde sich ja eine Fahrgemeinschaft oder ein BaWü-Ticket lohnen.

Meine Bilder von heute sind online. Ich hab zwar noch viel mehr aber das sind die besten.

@Andi
Der Bikeladen in Weingarten nennt sich Bike-Studio


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> da bist du aber falsch informiert. ich fahr den 2,5er in der FR karkasse. daher auch das gewicht. 2,35 liegt ca 2oo gramm drunter.
> na gut, war nur ein vorschlag.
> gruss BS



Hey das ist ja klasse, Danke. Meine Infoquelle für Maxxisreifen ist silberfische.net weil die Maxxis Homepage ja nicht sehr informativ ist. 
Ah jetzt seh ich grad der steht zwar als 2.5 mit der FR Karkasse drin aber als Drahtreifen mit 900g, das wäre deutlich schwerer als deine. Hast du den als Faltreifen?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Andi
> Der Bikeladen in Weingarten nennt sich Bike-Studio


ähhhh ich weiß ja nicht über was ihr redet, aber der Shop ist in meiner alten Heimat Weingarten am Bodensee und nicht zw. Durlach und Untergrombach.


Schöne Bilder!!! Seid ihr auch den Strommastendownhill runter? Komme soeben auch vom Wattkopf und musste mich vom besagen Downhill mal wieder so richtig versägen lassen, einer mit einem Hardtail (Jungs, abschließende zur unserer Diskussion, geht demnach wunderbar)!!


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ähhhh ich weiß ja nicht über was ihr redet, aber der Shop ist in meiner alten Heimat Weingarten am Bodensee und nicht zw. Durlach und Untergrombach.



Stimmt, jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Der Specialized Dealer-Locator zeigt den Laden im schönen Weingarten/Baden an deswegen hab ich gar nicht weiter auf die Adresse geschaut. Och menno, das wird also erstmal nix mit dem neuen Sattel


----------



## Trailhunter (6. Mai 2007)

Jo, hat mich auch gewundert warum die zwei Shops soweit voneinander entfernt haben.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Stimmt, jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Der Specialized Dealer-Locator zeigt den Laden im schönen Weingarten/Baden an deswegen hab ich gar nicht weiter auf die Adresse geschaut. Och menno, das wird also erstmal nix mit dem neuen Sattel



Hatte mich auch gefreut und bin darauf rein gefallen, bis ich auf die PLZ geschaut hatte und dachte Heimat???? Bunny Hop Shop oder Remchingen sind die nächsten Spezi Händler!! Welchen Sattel denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (6. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Stimmt, jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Der Specialized Dealer-Locator zeigt den Laden im schönen Weingarten/Baden an deswegen hab ich gar nicht weiter auf die Adresse geschaut. Och menno, das wird also erstmal nix mit dem neuen Sattel



Hi Eike,
Angebot in Remchingen( Cicle Sport) messen Die auch aus ( können ja mal Samstags in 14 Tagen hindüsen). Apropos Gute Fotos-*Klasse Tour *- genügend *Adrenalin für meine Pumpe *- *geile Trails zum Rocken *-wer nicht dabei war hat was verpasst


----------



## Genuss Biker (6. Mai 2007)

Hatte heute zufällig kurz Gelegenheit den "Brazil 4er" in voller Fahrt erleben zu dürfen - Respekt meine Herrn, optisch einwandfrei in einer Reihe, und der Speed stimmte auch  
Und der Teamleader hat sogar unbekannterweise kurz gegrüsst (Eike ?), dafür möchte ich einen Dank aussprechen, kommt nicht häufig vor. Ach ja, war so gegen 15.45 Uhr zwischen Hedwigshof und Autobahnbrücke, auf dem kurzen Abschnitt im freien Feld.
Ich hangelte mich danach auch den Wattkopf hoch und habe neue Wege erkundet. Pumuckl dürfte so kurz nach 17.00 Uhr auf dem Weg Richtung Sendemast an mir vorbeigeflogen sein (o.k. da war ich wirklich ars..langsam, dachte kurzzeitig ich sei auf dem falschen Weg), hat danach Abfahrt zum Bismarkturm genommen.

Evtl. würde ich mich mal einer nächsten Tour anschließen, muß allerdings meinen Leistungsstand wohl noch verbessern.

Gruß auch ein Andi


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2007)

Jesses noch ein Andi, ist das eine Verschwörung? An meinem letzten Arbeitsplatz gab es am Schluss drei (einer davon der Chef), das kann echt Verwirrung stiften 
Da sieht man es lohnt sich doch jeden zu grüßen der einigermaßen sportlich auf zwei Rädern daher kommt  wobei das heute echt viel zu tun war  Ich hab es noch nie erlebt, dass am Wattkopf und auch oberhalb von Ettlingen so viel los war.

@Pumuckl
Ich will mir einen breiteren Sattel holen weil ich mit meinen bisherigen nie wirklich glücklich war. Und Speci bietet ja die interessanten Modelle alle in drei breiten an. Nur bevor ich da den falschen hole will ich vorher meine Rückseite vermessen lassen. Deswegen hatte ich sogar schon bei Bike-Studio angefragt und mich über die schnelle und nette Antwort gefreut - und jetzt das 

@Andi1969 (damit klar ist wer gemeint ist )
Darauf komm ich noch zurück


----------



## andi1969 (6. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Jesses noch ein Andi, ist das eine Verschwörung? An meinem letzten Arbeitsplatz gab es am Schluss drei (einer davon der Chef), das kann echt Verwirrung stiften
> Da sieht man es lohnt sich doch jeden zu grüßen der einigermaßen sportlich auf zwei Rädern daher kommt  wobei das heute echt viel zu tun war  Ich hab es noch nie erlebt, dass am Wattkopf und auch oberhalb von Ettlingen so viel los war.
> 
> @Pumuckl
> ...



Jaja die Andi´s gibts da noch mehr

 Kann ich eh nicht verstehen warum man sich nicht grüsst(freu mich auch wenn ein Biker grüsst),oder die meisten reden nicht mal....
Ök´le Eike mach ich dann mal das Taxi nach Remchingen

*PS Bilder sind im Album *


----------



## Oskar1974 (6. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hi Eike, Apropos Gute Fotos-*Klasse Tour *- genügend *Adrenalin für meine Pumpe *- *geile Trails zum Rocken *-wer nicht dabei war hat was verpasst



Mein Ihr da ist auch etwas für mich dabei ?


----------



## andi1969 (6. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Mein Ihr da ist auch etwas für mich dabei ?



Na klar Pat, ganz Ehrlich gar nicht schwehr zu runterhoppeln kann dieses grinsen lügen 

So und nu ....Ganz neue Kiste oder neue Teile Pat?????


----------



## speedygonzales (6. Mai 2007)

Jungs ein Vorschlag, die Photoalbum Funktion vom Forum ist echt ätzend in der Bedienung, und so langsam sind die Bilder der Touren schwer zu finden, bzw durcheinander.. wie wäre es wenn wir alle Bilder der Touren zentral auf ein Webspace speichern?
spricht:
GBZ Tour xx.xx.xxxx
Bilder von xx:​Bilder von xx:​eigentlich ganz primitive HTML arbeit aber wäre doch schöner und übersichtlicher..

was meint ihr?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Mai 2007)

> Jungs ein Vorschlag, die Photoalbum Funktion vom Forum ist echt ätzend in der Bedienung, und so langsam sind die Bilder der Touren schwer zu finden, bzw durcheinander.. wie wäre es wenn wir alle Bilder der Touren zentral auf ein Webspace speichern?



Das Fotoalbum im Forum ist megasch****. Wenn Du was auf den Weg bringst, wäre das super. 



> Hatte heute zufällig kurz Gelegenheit den "Brazil 4er" in voller Fahrt erleben zu dürfen - Respekt meine Herrn, optisch einwandfrei in einer Reihe, und der Speed stimmte auch



Wir werden ja langsam richtig berühmt.  

Soll ich mal schauen, ob es Radtrikots in den Nationalfarben Brasiliens wo zu bestellen gibt.  

Wegen nächstem WE: Um wieviel Uhr wollen wir am 13. denn loslegen? Und wo wollen wir uns treffen. Ich würde mit dem Auto direkt anreisen. Geklärt werden muss ja auch noch die Frage, was genau wir jetzt fahren (nuffunnunna oda nunnaunnuff).


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2007)

Alternativ könnte ich meinen GMX Webspace zur Verfügung stellen. Das sind 5GB mit Albumfunktion. Die Bilder müssten nur immer bei mir landen, dann lade ich sie hoch. Am besten vorher schon verkleinert auf 1024x768, sonst dauert die Datenübertragung so ewig.
Ich greif da die Idee von Trailhunter wieder auf sich mal abends auf ein Bierchen zu treffen, da können wir dann die Sache mit dem "Techniktrainig" und auch diese gute Idee beprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Pumuckl
> Ich will mir einen breiteren Sattel holen weil ich mit meinen bisherigen nie wirklich glücklich war. Und Speci bietet ja die interessanten Modelle alle in drei breiten an. Nur bevor ich da den falschen hole will ich vorher meine Rückseite vermessen lassen. Deswegen hatte ich sogar schon bei Bike-Studio angefragt und mich über die schnelle und nette Antwort gefreut - und jetzt das


Gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Habe den Rival 130 SL, mein Hintern macht das aber nach 50Km nicht mehr mit, habe mir jetzt den Rival 143 SL bestellt, in der Hoffnung das der besser passt. Der Bunny Hop Shop misst halt leider nicht aus.

@ Genuss Biker
Ja, das war dann wohl ich!! War auf meiner Trainingsrunde, daher das Tempo, in der Gruppe sind wir aber ganz human , einfach mal mitkommen!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Mai 2007)

> lternativ könnte ich meinen GMX Webspace zur Verfügung stellen. Das sind wenn ich mich nicht irre ein GB mit Albumfunktion.



Hm. Ein 5 Gig wäre sicher nicht schlecht.


Hab mal recherchiert, was ein Brasilien-Radtrikot kosten würde. Leider sind die Nationaltrikots von Brasilien von Assos. Und die scheinen Golden Fäden zu verweben. Schweineteuer.



> Ja, das war dann wohl ich!! War auf meiner Trainingsrunde, daher das Tempo



Weißt Du eigentlich, dass es auf Wald- und Forstwegen Geschwindigkeitsgrenzen gibt. Da diese nur einspurig sind, gelten die 100 km/h.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Weißt Du eigentlich, dass es auf Wald- und Forstwegen Geschwindigkeitsgrenzen gibt. Da diese nur einspurig sind, gelten die 100 km/h.


Jaja, was man nicht alles für die Familienehre macht !!!

PS: ich kann nicht auf die Smilies klicken und auch nicht auf die anderen Links im Schreibeformat, weiß jemand von Euch woran das liegen könnte??


----------



## Trailhunter (6. Mai 2007)

Habe 10GB Fotoalbum und 500MB Webspace.
Könnt Euch es ja mal überlegen wie Ihr es haben wollt.



Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Mein Ihr da ist auch etwas für mich dabei ?



Vor bergab geht es erstmal bergauf.
Mir macht es fast mehr Spaß in Trialmanier die Abfahrten zu nehmen als da mit 'nem Affenspeed runterzuheizen.
Und wir sind sicherlich keine zweiten Froriders und haben immer noch 3 Kettenblätter am Bike. Einen Anstieg im Stil von *il Pirata* zu knacken hat auch was.


----------



## speedygonzales (7. Mai 2007)

@ Dirk & all,

also dass mit den Photoalbum kann ich übernehmen, ich habe schon einiges an Erfahrung mit sowas & Bildbearbeitung ist ein teil meines tägliches Brot.

Das Problem bzw Nachteil diese Fertige lössungen die ihr nennt wie z.B. gmx & Co ist, dass man auf irgendwelche fertige Vorlage zugreifen *muss*, bzw. die Übertragung der Dateien dauert ewig.. oder noch schlimmer Werbebannern, kein FTP upload usw..

Also Jungs damit ich ein ersten Anfang machen kann, schick mir bitte eure Bildern *unbearbeitet & in voller grösse* ich kümmere mich um die Nachbearbeitung & Erstellung der Seiten, wenn ihr die Bilder in Mails oder zip files nach Tourdatum sortiert wäre toll, grösse der mails ist egal..
Ftp Zugang für den Upload könnte ich Abends anbieten.. 

Mail Adresse bzw FTP Zugang gibt es per PM..

Packen wir es an


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Mein Ihr da ist auch etwas für mich dabei ?



Ich kenn dich ja noch nicht persönlich aber nach dem was man mir so von dir erzählt hat hättest du an der Tour wohl nicht viel Spaß gehabt. Aber fast die gleiche Tour kann man auch mit einfachereren Trails fahren. Das hat auch seinen Reiz, vor allem weil die anderen Trails zwar "interessanter" sind aber wenn man sie oft fährt (und ich bin sie in letzter Zeit seeeehr oft gefahren ) sind die anderen auch mal wieder interessant.
Mach dir also keine Sorgen, ich krieg hier für so ziemlich jeden was passendes gebacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (7. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Packen wir es an



 

Fehlt nur noch ein passender Name. Das mit den Brasilianern kam doch sicherlich von der Kneipe in Bruchsal, oder? Also quasi Baden-Brasilieros.  

@Dirk
Passende Trikots kann man bei 
Bike o' bello in Auftrag geben. 







Dazu sollte man sich aber ausführlich beraten, denn nur mit 'nem ollen Schriftzug fahre ich net rum. Irgendwie sollte der Bezug zur hiesigen Umgebung (Baden, Karlsruhe, Bruchsal etc.) und der Ursprung der Truppe erkennbar sein. Ich finde z.B. mein Langarmtrikot von IBC echt gelungen.
Also, die kreativen Köpfe vor.

@all
Bis auf den von Felix abgelichteten Sprung werden alle Trails für jeden fahrbahr sein. Es wird keine Tour mit dem MTB geben, wo jemand sich wegen seinem Equipment von vornherein ausgeschlossen fühlt.


----------



## speedygonzales (7. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch ein passender Name. Das mit den Brasilianern kam doch sicherlich von der Kneipe in Bruchsal, oder? Also quasi Baden-Brasilieros.



na schon jemand bei der Geschäftsleistung vom  "Brazil" nach Sponsoring für Trikots nachgefragt


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2007)

Bei Owayo oder Rose kann man ja auch eigene Trikots in kleinen Stückzahlen machen. Bevor wir ein gemeinsames Trikot angehen (eine nette Idee) sollten wir aber erstmal abwarten ob die Truppe lang genug zusammen bleibt, dass sich das lohnt, so ganz billig ist das ja nu auch nicht.


----------



## Trailhunter (7. Mai 2007)

@Speedy
Ich denke da wirst Du auch wenn Du nicht bikest mit dem Teil rumrennen müssen und dann wird da sicher auch 'ne Adresse draufstehen. Das überlasse ich dann lieber den Taxis und Bussen der örtlichen Verkehrsunternehmen.

Primal Wear bietet ja mal Anregungen wie ein abgefahrenes Trikot aussehen kann.

Aber das Trikot eilt ja auch nicht. Und so kann man sich Zeit lassen. Manche RSC-Trikots sehen nämlich wirklich aus als ob sie heute beschlossen und morgen geliefert worden.


----------



## speedygonzales (7. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> @Speedy
> Ich denke da wirst Du auch wenn Du nicht bikest mit dem Teil rumrennen



war ja nur als Witz gedacht, die würden uns für Spinnern erklären wenn wir da nachfragen würden ;-)

Was anderes Du hast doch auch vor kurzem den HAC4 Pro Plus gekauft oder? gestern ist mein Interface im warten Sinne des Wortes explodiert, ein kleinen knall, Schorgerucht und das nicht mal 2 Monate & keine 6 mal benutze Interface war im Eimer.. bin froh, dass wie bei jemand anders im Forum die USB Schnittstelle im Rechner nicht kaputt ging.


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Was anderes Du hast doch auch vor kurzem den HAC4 Pro Plus gekauft oder? gestern ist mein Interface im warten Sinne des Wortes explodiert, ein kleinen knall, Schorgerucht und das nicht mal 2 Monate & keine 6 mal benutze Interface war im Eimer.. bin froh, dass wie bei jemand anders im Forum die USB Schnittstelle im Rechner nicht kaputt ging.



Da gibt es wohl ein Problem mit der QS bei Kondensatoren. Denn so einer war das mit Sicherheit der da spektatulär das zeitliche gesegnet hat.

Ich glaub so langsam müssen wir unseren Thread aufteilen um den Überblick zu behalten. Ich würde vorschlagen
-Tourverabredungen
-sonstiges Organisatorisches (gemeinsame Ausflüge zu Rennen, Trikots, ......)
-Technik allgemein
-der Einfluss verschiedener Hinterbautechniken auf den Biker im speziellen und das globale Miteinander im allgemeinen 

Ich bin dafür, dass wir unser eigenes Unterforum beantragen


----------



## speedygonzales (7. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass wir unser eigenes Unterforum beantragen



und nicht zu vergessen Unterforum: 
HT vs. Fully!​Trail Training​ach wir machen gleich eine Website mit Forum auf


----------



## Trailhunter (7. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass wir unser eigenes Unterforum beantragen



Nix leichter als das. Look here.



speedygonzales schrieb:


> war ja nur als Witz gedacht, die würden uns für Spinnern erklären wenn wir da nachfragen würden ;-)



Ach, es gibt schon den einen oder anderen Bikeshop der das macht. Warum nicht auch ein Gastronom?



speedygonzales schrieb:


> Was anderes Du hast doch auch vor kurzem den HAC4 Pro Plus gekauft oder? gestern ist mein Interface im warten Sinne des Wortes explodiert, ein kleinen knall, Schorgerucht und das nicht mal 2 Monate & keine 6 mal benutze Interface war im Eimer.. bin froh, dass wie bei jemand anders im Forum die USB Schnittstelle im Rechner nicht kaputt ging.



Einschicken !!!


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Nix leichter als das. Look here.



Technisch wäre das natürlich kein Problem aber ich bin trotzden nicht dafür ein eigenes Forum aufzumachen. Das Problem dabei ist das wir dann eine abgeschlossene Truppe sind. Hier schaut doch immer wieder mal jemand "von außen" rein und fährt vielleicht mal mit. Allerdings ist das Übersichtsproblem tatsächlich nicht mehr zu übersehen (kleines Wortspiel ). Wenn eine Tourankündigung innerhalb von wenigen Stunden um mehrere Seiten nach hinten rutscht ist das halt net optimal. Ich denke es wäre das beste einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen ("Bilaterales Biken von Bruchsalern und Karlsruhern und allem was da noch außenrum ist" hm bischen umständlich) in dem nur die Ankündigungen und das drumherum (Startzeit, Treffpunkt) eingetragen werden und alles andere bleibt hier.


----------



## Trailhunter (7. Mai 2007)

Hat denn außer Speedy und mir keiner 'nen Messenger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (7. Mai 2007)

Vorschlag: Stellt doch eure geplanten Termine hier unter "Fahrgemeinschaften" ein, dann geht nix verloren und geistert irgendwo in den Beiträgen herum

Waldgeist


----------



## andi1969 (7. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Technisch wäre das natürlich kein Problem aber ich bin trotzden nicht dafür ein eigenes Forum aufzumachen. Das Problem dabei ist das wir dann eine abgeschlossene Truppe sind. Hier schaut doch immer wieder mal jemand "von außen" rein und fährt vielleicht mal mit. Allerdings ist das Übersichtsproblem tatsächlich nicht mehr zu übersehen (kleines Wortspiel ). Wenn eine Tourankündigung innerhalb von wenigen Stunden um mehrere Seiten nach hinten rutscht ist das halt net optimal. Ich denke es wäre das beste einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen ("Bilaterales Biken von Bruchsalern und Karlsruhern und allem was da noch außenrum ist" hm bischen umständlich) in dem nur die Ankündigungen und das drumherum (Startzeit, Treffpunkt) eingetragen werden und alles andere bleibt hier.



So Jungs !!Wir bleiben im IBC, damit *alle und jeder *mitlesen und fahren kann.... deswegen haben Oscar, SPZD3005 und ich uns eigentlich getroffen. Wenns langsam in Elitär und eigenes Forum  abdriftet, hau ich ganz schnell die Bremse rein das mit den Terminen wird immer ein leichtes Proplem sein ,weil nicht immer alle Zeit haben( aber lesen kann jeder oder???) und normal ist *Samstag um 14.30 *Ausnahmsweise auch mal Sonntags( *wenn alle dafür sind*), oder wenn* Sondertouren angesagt *sind und dann wird abgesprochen wann und wo.....!!!!!
Damit das keiner falsch versteht einen Termintread ok ( gute Idee Eike)   aber kein Extrawurst Forum damit verlieren wir das was wir eigendlich bezwecken wollen *Spass am Biken für alle*


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2007)

Gleich zwei gute Vorschläge. Das mit dem LastMinuteBiking/Fahrgemeinschaften hab ich ja die letzten zwei mal schon gemacht aber da schaut glaub ich kaum jemand rein weil die Linkzeile oben schon sehr unauffällig ist. Ich werde deswegen in Zukunft meine Tourausschreibungen auch in die Signatur setzen, mit Link aufs LMB. 
Für die kommende Woche sieht es wettertechnisch ja sowieso eher mau aus.


----------



## Trailhunter (7. Mai 2007)

Delete


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So Jungs !!Wir bleiben im IBC, damit *alle und jeder *mitlesen und fahren kann.... deswegen haben Oscar, SPZD3005 und ich uns eigentlich getroffen. Wenns langsam in Elitär und eigenes Forum  abdriftet, hau ich ganz schnell die Bremse rein das mit den Terminen wird immer ein leichtes Proplem sein ,weil nicht immer alle Zeit haben( aber lesen kann jeder oder???) und normal ist *Samstag um 14.30 *Ausnahmsweise auch mal Sonntags( *wenn alle dafür sind*), oder wenn* Sondertouren angesagt *sind und dann wird abgesprochen wann und wo.....!!!!!
> Damit das keiner falsch versteht einen Termintread ok ( gute Idee Eike)   aber kein Extrawurst Forum damit verlieren wir das was wir eigendlich bezwecken wollen *Spass am Biken für alle*



Wort Bruder 

Huch jetzt überschlägt sich hier ja alles. Ich denke der Terminthread kann ruhig auch hier im IBC bleiben. In unserem beschaulichen Lokalforum ist ja nicht so dermaßen die Hölle los, dass ein Thread mehr schadet. Und es bleibt halt am transparentesten für alle anderen. Außerdem muss man sich nicht nochmal in einem neuen Forum anmelden.


----------



## Convex3k (7. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So Jungs !!Wir bleiben im IBC, damit *alle und jeder *mitlesen und fahren kann....





  sonst hätte ich nie, oder nur schwer Biker aus meiner Umgebung gefunden


----------



## Trailhunter (7. Mai 2007)

Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen.
Es ging eigentlich nur darum daß gepostete Termine teilweise soweit nach hinten rutschen daß man sie gar net mehr wahrnimmt, sollte man mal längere Zeit nimmer ins Forum geschaut haben.
Leider haben wir in diesem Teil des Forums selbst nicht die Möglichkeit einen separaten Thread mit dem Zusatz "Wichtig" zu definieren, damit dieser dann immer oben ansteht. Denn dann würde einem ja der nächste Termin regelrecht ins Auge springen. So haben sich ein paar von uns Gedanken gemacht wie wir dies ändern könnten und jeder der hier reinschaut und Interesse hat auch sehen kann wenn es wieder zur Sache geht.
Niemand und keiner wollte je in ein anderes Forum ausweichen. Warum auch?


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2007)

Ich hab jetzt die Tourankündigung und den Link in diesen Thread in meine Signatur übernommen. Dann müsste das ganze eigentlich übersichtlicher werden.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Mai 2007)

ähhhhhhhhhh hab ich was verpasst, habt ihr alle keine Arbeit????  Ein paar Stunden offline und hier rockt's  !!!!

Find auch das wir es mal nicht übertreiben sollten, obwohl ne eine HP wäre ja schon was  !!! 

Nee im Ernst, einen Thread für die Termine ok, aber wir sollten es nicht zu verkopfen und den Spaß im Vordergrund halten!!

@ Andy, Dirk, Patrick
Der Hammer was ihr da für ein hype ausgelöst und einen regelmäßigen Biketreff gegründet habt  (yes und ich bin dabei) Es macht echt einen riesen Spaß mit Euch zu biken!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ähhhhhhhhhh hab ich was verpasst, habt ihr alle keine Arbeit????



Multitasking  und in einigen Fällen wohl tolerante Vorgesetzte.


----------



## black soul (7. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hey das ist ja klasse, Danke. Meine Infoquelle für Maxxisreifen ist silberfische.net weil die Maxxis Homepage ja nicht sehr informativ ist.
> Ah jetzt seh ich grad der steht zwar als 2.5 mit der FR Karkasse drin aber als Drahtreifen mit 900g, das wäre deutlich schwerer als deine. Hast du den als Faltreifen?



von  daher hab ich meine auch. 900 ist ein ca mittelmass.
ich hab mit dem stefan telefoniert und er hat mir ein paar leichte ausgesucht.   die schwankungen beim gewicht sind produktionsbedingt. ruf einfach mal dort an, ist  sehr nett. abends ab 19.uhr am besten.

ach ja weil ich grad mitgelesen hab: wart ihr das am sonntag gegen 12.30 an der hedwigsquelle ? wir standen grad da, 3 mädels 2 männchen? 
wir haben unsere bilder hier hochgeladen:
http://www.directupload.net  geht fix, kostet nix. die werbung  ist lästig kannman aber unterdrücken je nach browser. viell. sieht man(n)  sich mal an den strommasten....


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> von  daher hab ich meine auch. 900 ist ein ca mittelmass.
> ich hab mit dem stefan telefoniert und er hat mir ein paar leichte ausgesucht.   die schwankungen beim gewicht sind produktionsbedingt. ruf einfach mal dort an, ist  sehr nett. abends ab 19.uhr am besten.



Danke für den Tipp. Wenn meine Larsen runter sind (was hinten gar nicht mehr so lange dauern dürfte ) schau ich mal weiter.



black soul schrieb:


> ach ja weil ich grad mitgelesen hab: wart ihr das am sonntag gegen 12.30 an der hedwigsquelle ? wir standen grad da, 3 mädels 2 männchen?



Ne das waren wir dann nicht. Wir waren gegen 11:30 das erste mal an der Hedwigsquelle (da war nur ein älterer Herr der grad Wasser gezapft hat) und dann auf dem Rückweg gegen 15:30 nochmal.


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So Jungs !!Wir bleiben im IBC, damit *alle und jeder *mitlesen und fahren kann.... deswegen haben Oscar, SPZD3005 und ich uns eigentlich getroffen. Wenns langsam in Elitär und eigenes Forum  abdriftet, hau ich ganz schnell die Bremse rein das mit den Terminen wird immer ein leichtes Proplem sein ,weil nicht immer alle Zeit haben( aber lesen kann jeder oder???) und normal ist *Samstag um 14.30 *Ausnahmsweise auch mal Sonntags( *wenn alle dafür sind*), oder wenn* Sondertouren angesagt *sind und dann wird abgesprochen wann und wo.....!!!!!
> Damit das keiner falsch versteht einen Termintread ok ( gute Idee Eike)   aber kein Extrawurst Forum damit verlieren wir das was wir eigendlich bezwecken wollen *Spass am Biken für alle*



Genau Andi, das sehe ich auch so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Mai 2007)

> ach ja weil ich grad mitgelesen hab: wart ihr das am sonntag gegen 12.30 an der hedwigsquelle ? wir standen grad da, 3 mädels 2 männchen?



Respekt. Das einzig weibliche, was bei uns mit auf Tour geht, sind die Wehklagen.      



> Genau Andi, das sehe ich auch so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Und ich.

Aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass das Thema hier etwas abgedriftet ist. Es ging als ich das letzte mal geposted habe darum, ein vernünftiges Fotoalbum online zu bekommen. Hier gleich ein Gegenforum aufzumachen ist am Thema vorbei.

Ich finde das tolle am IBC die Möglichkeit, ohne Zwang eines Vereins einfach Leute zu finden um dann wann ich Bock und Zeit habe, radeln zu können, mit Leuten die mir passen. Wenn ich Vereinsmeierei und Elitäre Possen hätte haben wollen, hätt ich auch beim nem MTB-Verein eintreten können.

So wir wir das hier abziehen mit unserem Thread, der hoffentlich noch hundert Jahre alt wird, find ich das klasse. Da kann jeder reinschauen und sich anmelden der will.

Am Anfang waren wir zu dritt. Schaut uns doch mal an. Ich für mich hab schon viele nette Leute (euch) kennen gelernt, denen es ums gleiche geht wie mir. Nämlich ihr Hobby auszuüben. Jeder wie es im Spaß macht. Die einen mehr schnell den Berg rauf, die anderen mehr schnell den Berg runter, andere mehr Singletrail, ... Und das ist das geile an dem Forum. Ich verweise auch nur auf den Thread vom MTB-Club. Die treten sich gegenseitig öffentlich in den A****. Darauf hab ich keinen Bock. Für mich muss das ganze so bleiben wie es ist, und gut ist.

Die Idee von Eike mit der Tourenankündigung im Thread finde ich übrigens super. Ich werde die Adresse von unserem Thread auch in meine Signatur noch mit aufnehmen. 

So. Alles gesagt. Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2007)

Von mir abschließend zu dem Thema:

So wie ich das sehe hatte niemand ernsthaft vor eine eigene Website oder Forum aufzuziehen. Es gab ein paar scherzhafte Bemerkungen (unter anderem von mir) und die tatsächlichen Probleme mit der Übersichtlichkeit und dem Photoalbum. Beide Probleme lassen sich ja jetzt einfach lösen. Die Terminabsprachen können in einem eigenen Thread erledigt werden und bei den Bildern hat Speedy am lautesten hier geschrien  und bekommt von mir ~150MB an Bildern sobald ich die FTP Zugangsdaten hab. Ich werd es in Zukunft so machen, dass ich wie bisher die besten Bilder hier in mein Album stelle und Speedy bekommt jeweils alle Originale (die was geworden sind) und stellt sie dann wohl in ein eigenes GBZ-Brasilianer-Album.

Noch was: jeder Satz der bei mir mit "" aufhört ist bitteschön grundsätzlich nicht ernst zu nehmen  Und jeder andere ist im Zweifel auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint  Nur dass es da in Zukunft keine Missverständnisse gibt.

So, back to buisness.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (7. Mai 2007)

Abschließend zum Thema:

Wird Zeit das wir mal Samstags im Brasil eine große Palaverrunde  ansetzen und die Vorschläge(*Fotoalbum und Links usw.*) miteinander besprechen und mal sehen was noch so auf den Tisch fällt(*Ideenmäßig*).
Na den fröhliches Radfahren.... 

Andi


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Abschließend zum Thema:
> 
> Wird Zeit das wir mal Samstags im Brasil eine große Palaverrunde  ansetzen und die Vorschläge(*Fotoalbum und Links usw.*) miteinander besprechen und mal sehen was noch so auf den Tisch fällt(*Ideenmäßig*).
> Na den fröhliches Radfahren....
> ...



Gute Idee,
aber am Samstag bin ich leider In Freiburg  
Schade, aber ein Treffen im Brasil, könnten wir doch regelmäßig mal ansetzen.
Gibt ja immer etwas zu quatschen 
Gruß euer Downhiller


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Mai 2007)

Gut. Ich habs verstanden. 

Nachdem wir nun alle Klarheiten beseitigt haben:



> So, back to buisness.



Das nächste WE steht an, und wir hatten im Vorfeld schon mal drüber gesprochen, die Tour auf den Sonntag zu legen, weil einige für Samstag keinen Ausgang haben. Im Raum stand Techniktraining durch Coach Trailhunter. Anmeldungen liegen schon vor von Eike, von Felix und von Ich. Um für alle Bedenkenträger eins klar zu stellen: Jedes Bergab benötigt bei uns auch ein Bergauf, das der Liftbetreiber am Wattkopf vor dem Liftbau bereits Konkurs anmelden musste. 
Also: Je nach Vorliebe rasant oder locker Bergab und je nach Gusto rasant oder locker-schaukelnd Bergauf.
Ich denke mal, zu den Trails da oben gibst sicher jeweils auch noch ne Forstautobahnvariante, oder?

Bitte um Anmeldungen um die Startnummern drucken zu können und um Feedback, ob das mit den beiden Varianten so drin machbar ist, wie ich mir das vorstelle. 

Gruss Dirk


----------



## andi1969 (7. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Gute Idee,
> aber am Samstag bin ich leider In Freiburg



.... an einem beliebigen Samstag Pat nicht den Samstag der kommt.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Mai 2007)

So, die Gründerväter haben gesprochen und alles wieder hingerückt !!!

Stammtisch finde ich super!!

Wie Dirk schon sagt, das nächste WE steht an:

Wer kommt mit??
Was wird genau gefahren?? (rein Techniktraining, sprich zum Strommastendownhill und runter fahren üben, oder doch längere Tour mit Übepassagen auf den jeweiligen Trails??)
Treffpunkt??
Uhrzeit???

Zu mir, ich würde sehr gerne mit auch Technik üben, werde dann aber im Anschluß noch eine Tour fahren, zwecks Marathontraining fürs WE drauf.

Gruß Felix


----------



## andi1969 (7. Mai 2007)

*Na klar bin dabei was für ne Frage*, Techniktraining is ok, obs bei mir Fittnestechnisch noch für eine Tour langt wird sich zeigen.....

Gut dann Wann ,Wo usw......


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na klar bin dabei was für ne Frage*, Techniktraining is ok, obs bei mir Fittnestechnisch noch für eine Tour langt wird sich zeigen.....
> 
> Gut dann Wann ,Wo usw......


Ihr habt den Anfahrtsweg, von daher Andi legs fest, ich bin wie immer für früh !!


----------



## andi1969 (7. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ihr habt den Anfahrtsweg, von daher Andi legs fest, ich bin wie immer für früh !!



OOOch das sollen mal der *Dirk und unser Trainer*(Trailhunter) ansetzen, da delegiere ich mal weiter........ kann auch mal schön sein 
*Offen für alles am Sonntag wenn es locker rauf und runter geht* 

Gruß Andi


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2007)

Also ich schlage vor wir bleiben einfach am Wattkopf, das muss nicht zwingend der Strommastendownhill sein. Es gibt auch einen schönen kniffligen Trail vom Bismarkturm zur Kaisereiche, und für so manchen ist der Serpentinentrail vielleicht auch noch interessant. Alles in allem wird es halt sehr wenig Strecke aber dafür viele schöne Trails mit reichlich Pausen zwischendurch.
Und ja, jeden Trail, besonders die schweren Stellen am Downhill lassen sich problemlos umfahren. Wer mal ne Pause machen will kann einfach eine Weile zuschauen, hat ja auch was und irgendwer muss die Bilder machen  

Ein fester Stammtisch wäre klasse. Wir könnten doch sowas wie jeder erste Samstag im Monat oder sowas ausmachen, dann weis das jeder schon im vorraus.


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
ich denke nicht das der ,,Strommastendownhill'' das Richtige für mich ist.
Ich gebe zu, das mir das Bergabfahren, zumindest in diesem Schwierigkeitsgard(Protektoren???) weit meine Fähigkeiten übersteigt.  
Daher denke ich , dass Ihr ohne mich besser voran kommt. Versteht es nicht falsch, aber so extrem brauche ich bergab nicht unterwegs zu sein. Möchte dies lieber für mich alleine testen.
Also seid mir nicht böse, wenn ich kneife  
Wünsche viel Spaß, und brecht euch nicht die Knochen
Im übrigen ist am 13.5. MUTTERTAG , für den der es vergessen hat.

Ein Stammtisch würde mir auch gefallen!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (7. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also ich schlage vor wir bleiben einfach am Wattkopf, das muss nicht zwingend der Strommastendownhill sein. Es gibt auch einen schönen kniffligen Trail vom Bismarkturm zur Kaisereiche, und für so manchen ist der Serpentinentrail vielleicht auch noch interessant. Alles in allem wird es halt sehr wenig Strecke aber dafür viele schöne Trails mit reichlich Pausen zwischendurch.
> Und ja, jeden Trail, besonders die schweren Stellen am Downhill lassen sich problemlos umfahren. Wer mal ne Pause machen will kann einfach eine Weile zuschauen, hat ja auch was und irgendwer muss die Bilder machen
> 
> Ein fester Stammtisch wäre klasse. Wir könnten doch sowas wie jeder erste Samstag im Monat oder sowas ausmachen, dann weis das jeder schon im vorraus.



Och   Sektion 1 und 2 vom Strommastendownhill bin ich dabei  nur Sektion 3 ist nicht so mein Ding,da geht mir die Muffe ohne Ende 

Und einen festen Trefftermin im Brasil ist ne gute Sache ,da sollten wir mal alle beratschlagen ums wann  und usw.

Und noch was Eike.....keine Zecke!!!!! die mögen mich nicht.


----------



## Trailhunter (7. Mai 2007)

Ich muß hier mal eines klarstellen.
Nur weil ich ein Fahrtechnikseminar besucht habe, wo es einen Tag nur auf 'nem Parkplatz Trockenübungen gab und die restlichen auf der Dualslalom- und Freeridestrecke des Bikeparks von Wildbad verbracht worden, bin ich weder ein Coach, noch Trainer oder Guide.

Wir versuchen einfach mal generell sicherer in fast jedem Terrain zu werden, und da schließe ich mich auch voll mit ein.
Und ich finde es gut daß der Liftbetreiber vor dem Spatenstich Pleite gegangen ist, denn ein paar Uphills brauche ich für die Kraftausdauer auch.

@Pat
Die Trails sind allemal XC-tauglich und so auf jeden Alpencross zu finden. Eine versenkbare Sattelstütze ist die halbe Miete.
Tipp: ein paar olle Bärentatzen und Sportschuhe (Skaterschuhe wären da super) bringen noch mehr Sicherheit und gratis ein paar Kratzer an den Waden. Für Letzteres gibt es aber keine Garantie.


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2007)

Es wird sicher auch niemand gezwungen irgendwo runter zu fahren wo er nicht will. Selbst wenn man selber nicht (oder kaum) in die Trails geht wird es sicher ein interessanter Nachmittag. Mir macht es auch immer Spaß anderen zuzuschauen und wenn man gesehen hat, das es klappt probiert man es vielleicht doch mal selber aus und ist überrascht, dass es viel einfacher ist als man gedacht hat 
Ich selber fahre ja auch nix was man nicht mit dosiertem Bremseinsatz abrollen könnte, Drops oder sowas gibt es zwar muss man aber nicht mitnehmen und verfeinerte Techniken wie Hinterrad versetzen braucht man auch nicht.
Ich würde deswegen jedem der Zeit hat auf jeden Fall empfehlen mitzukommen


----------



## Schpeschelaisd (7. Mai 2007)

So.... Jetzt habe ich mich auch mal angemeldet...!...

Stammtisch im Brazil wäre schon ne gute Idee. Kann man da reservieren?
Na man sieht sich!

Gruß
Oli


----------



## speedygonzales (7. Mai 2007)

Schpeschelaisd schrieb:


> So.... Jetzt habe ich mich auch mal angemeldet...!...



cool endlich auch in der Runde!  

@eike
Sorry hatte ein wichtige Termin, das mit dem Upload machen wir morgen oki!

@all
Ich stelle was mit meinen  Bilder und die von Eike zusammen und zeige euch was ich mir so vorgestellt habe, dann könnt ihr ja oder nein sagen.. mir ging es einfach nur darum die Bilder einfacher und übersichtlicher zu finden, um mehr ging es auch nicht.. alles andere war nur Smalltalk  zwischen Caffepause, Nasenbohren  und Arbeit


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @eike
> Sorry hatte ein wichtige Termin, das mit dem Upload machen wir morgen oki!



Kein Problem die rennen nicht fort 

@Oli
Bei deinem Nick musste ich zweimal hinschauen bis ich begriffen hab was das bedeuten soll


----------



## iTom (8. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zu mir, ich würde sehr gerne mit auch Technik üben, werde dann aber im Anschluß noch eine Tour fahren, zwecks Marathontraining fürs WE drauf.
> 
> Gruß Felix



Hallo pumuckl,

darf ich fragen, wo am nächsten WE ein Marathon ist? Hast Du einen Link hierzu?
Danke

Gruß Tom


----------



## iTom (8. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ich denke nicht das der ,,Strommastendownhill'' das Richtige für mich ist.
> Ich gebe zu, das mir das Bergabfahren, zumindest in diesem Schwierigkeitsgard(Protektoren???) weit meine Fähigkeiten übersteigt.
> ...


Ich finde der SM-DH ist fahrbar, auch mit'm HT. Gut, wenn man das erste mal runterfährt ist natürlich schon etwas Vorsicht angesagt, mache ich grundsätzlich nicht anderst. Ich bin mir selbst und mein Rad ebenfalls, zu schade, um alles gleich zu verheizen. Aber beim x-ten mal fängt man schon mal an, ein bisschen heftiger zu fahren 
Ich betrachte diese Art von DH von der Seite eines Motorrad-Trail. Dort geht es auch nicht in erster Linie um Geschwindigkeit, eher um Geschicklichkeit und Fahrzeugbeherrschung.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Mai 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Ich finde der SM-DH ist fahrbar, auch mit'm HT. Gut, wenn man das erste mal runterfährt ist natürlich schon etwas Vorsicht angesagt, mache ich grundsätzlich nicht anderst. Ich bin mir selbst und mein Rad ebenfalls, zu schade, um alles gleich zu verheizen. Aber beim x-ten mal fängt man schon mal an, ein bisschen heftiger zu fahren
> Ich betrachte diese Art von DH von der Seite eines Motorrad-Trail. Dort geht es auch nicht in erster Linie um Geschwindigkeit, eher um Geschicklichkeit und Fahrzeugbeherrschung.



OK die Sektion 1 und 2  sind Fahrbar aber Sektion 3 ist etwas sehr an der Grenze zum Kontrolle verlieren(apropos da ziehe ich den Hut vor Dir ich hab verweigert). Für Pat ist das über der Grenze zum Machbaren solang er nicht die Angst besiegt und da hast du Angst beim runterfahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Mai 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Hallo pumuckl,
> 
> darf ich fragen, wo am nächsten WE ein Marathon ist? Hast Du einen Link hierzu?
> Danke
> ...



Albstadt classics Fahre dort auch zum ersten Mal mit, kenne bisher auch nur den großen im Juli.

Bitte bitte Patrick komm mit, Du wirst es schaffen, versprochen!! Keiner ist direkt die schweren Trails direkt am Anfang gefahren, gib Dir einen Ruck, wäre wirklich schade!!!!


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2007)

So Buam ich hab die Vorschläge in die Tat umgesetzt. Schauts euch an und sagt mir was ihr davon haltet. Aber bitte hier und nicht im Verabredungsthread  Den Titel kann ich ggf. auch noch ändern wenn jemand einen besseren Vorschlag hat.
Ach ja und meldet euch fleißig an


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2007)

Äh egal wie das jetzt ausgeht, ich meld mich mal an fürs mitfahren.

Olis Nick ist geil. Hat jemand für den Speedy jetzt eigentlich den Aufkleber besorgt.  

Ich finde, den SM-DH (geiler Name, damit bekommen wir sicher bei Google auch viele Hits aus der Lack-und-Leder-Szene) kann man fahren. Wie Tom es sagt, es ist alles eine Frage des Tempos. 

Und auch für Patrick wird dieses WE sicher was dabei sein. Felix will ja auch nicht nur stur den Berg runterstürzen. Und zur Not können wir uns ja trennen. Die eine hälfte schürft sich weiter den Arsch am Hinterreifen auf und die, die ein paar Kilometer machen wollen, können ja ne Extrarunde über den Wattkopf machen und am Ende treffen wir uns wieder wo für ein Eis oder so.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## andi1969 (8. Mai 2007)

@ Eike

Da sag ich nur *WORT Bruder*   

Grosse Klasse Eike bin Begeistert 1A Arbeit
Bin am Sonntag dabei(*ANMELDUNG*)


----------



## iTom (8. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Albstadt classics Fahre dort auch zum ersten Mal mit, kenne bisher auch nur den großen im Juli.



Danke. Hört sich gut an, schade nur, dass es mir zu weit weg ist, 170Km... 
Ich werde mich dann doch eher in Richtung Neustadt/Weinstraße (11.08/12.08) orientieren.


----------



## Convex3k (8. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> So Buam ich hab die Vorschläge in die Tat umgesetzt.



 

kann leider nicht mit 

btw. kann mir jmd gute Pedale (klicks) empfehlen bzw. sagen worauf ich beim Kauf achten soll? bin eben vom nassen Pedal abgerutscht und habe mir das Schienbein aufgerissen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2007)

Für den Anfang fährst du mit den günstigen Shimano Pedalen (PD-M520 oder M540) sehr gut. Wenn du auch hin und wieder mit normalen Schuhen fahren willst würde ich das PD-M324 empfehlen. Das hat auf der einen Seite SPD-Clickies und auf der anderen ist es eine normale Tatzenpedale. Mit denen hab ich auch angefangen. Die sind günstig und man legt sich nicht gleich am Anfang rein auf Clicks fest.


----------



## iTom (8. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> OK die Sektion 1 und 2  sind Fahrbar aber Sektion 3 ist etwas sehr an der Grenze zum Kontrolle verlieren(apropos da ziehe ich den Hut vor Dir ich hab verweigert). Für Pat ist das über der Grenze zum Machbaren solang er nicht die Angst besiegt und da hast du Angst beim runterfahren....



Das ist eine reine Kopfsache Es sieht schlimmer aus, als es ist. Mir war in erster Linie nur wichtig, nicht über den Lenker absteigen und auch nicht mit den Füßen den Boden berühren. Langsam fahren, dosiert Bremsen, Arschritze auf dem Mantel schleifen und Gleichgewicht halten , dann klappt das bei jedem.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2007)

@ Eike
*
Wort Bruder*. Maximum Respekt. 

Wenn ich ne passend lange Stütze für den Sonntag bekommen, werd ich HT mit Flatpedals fahren. Falls das mit der Stütze nicht klappen sollte, wirds wohl Fully mit Click sein. Sattel kann ich da auch momentan nicht versenken, weil ich den Schnellspanner abgebrochen habe und ne Schraube reinmachen mußte.


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2007)

Was für einen Durchmesser brauchst du denn bei der Stütze? Ich hätte noch eine mit 30,9mm, 30cm lang.
Und das mit dem Schnellspanner kriegen wir zur Not auch hin. Werkzeug hab ich eh immer dabei, mach ne Schraube mit Inbus rein dann geht das RuckZuck.


----------



## semeltheone (8. Mai 2007)

Hi,

wie fahrt ihr denn zum SM Trail?

Nehmt ihr den Weg, kurz nach dem Hedwighof links auf dem die Kiesel liegen und der so derb steil ist aber fast direkt beim Wildschweingehege rauskommt.

Oder den der direkt an der Hedwigquelle hochführt. Oder vielleicht sogar den langweiligen Asphaltweg vom P Kaisereiche  ?

Ist zwar sozusagen mein "Hausberg" da ich in Rüppurr wohne aber vielleicht gibts ja doch noch nen schöneren Weg nach oben.

Habt ihr übrigens die Roten Pfeile entdeckt die neuerdings auf vielen Steinen, Ästen und sogar auf dem Weg selber aufgesprüht sind oder wisst ihr sogar was die bedeuten?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2007)

Mein Standardanstieg ist an der Hedwigsquelle links. 



> Nehmt ihr den Weg, kurz nach dem Hedwighof links auf dem die Kiesel liegen und der so derb steil ist aber fast direkt beim Wildschweingehege rauskommt.


Den mag ich net, irgendwie zieht der sich so ätzend, gut dafür hat man Aussicht. Wahrscheinlich werden wir den aber am Wochenende hin und wieder nehmen weil man da halt die einzelnen Abschnitte vom Downhill anfahren kann.

Die roten Pfeile scheinen eine Markierung für ein XC-Rennen (Läufer) zu sein. Als ich das letzte mal da war waren viele Jogger unterwegs und einer ist mir sogar im vorletzten Abschnitt entgegen gekommen, da hab ich erstmal geschaut


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Mai 2007)

Komme ebenfalls Sonntag mit, hoffe ich habe bis dahin meinen fiesen Schnupfen los!!! Werde wie schon angekündigt so wie es z. Zt. meine Tour vorher drehen und dann zu Euch stoßen, gebe dann aber nochmal genau Bescheid wie ich es machen werde und dank der modernen Telekomunikation auch kein Problem (habe ja die Handynr. von Andi und Eike).

@ Eike
na da schließe ich mich den Jungs an *Wort Bruder*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2007)

> Was für einen Durchmesser brauchst du denn bei der Stütze? Ich hätte noch eine mit 30,9mm, 30cm lang.
> Und das mit dem Schnellspanner kriegen wir zur Not auch hin. Werkzeug hab ich eh immer dabei, mach ne Schraube mit Inbus rein dann geht das RuckZuck.



Beim HT brauch ich 30 mm. Beim Specialized hab ich momentan den alten Schnellspanner ohne Hebel dran, mit ner normalen Mutter gesichert. Das hält. Nehm halt wenn ich bis Sonntag keinen Schnellspanner auftreiben kann, dann nen Schlüssel mit. Muss schon passen. Bin aber noch unentschlossen.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Patrick mitkommen würde.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Patrick mitkommen würde.


   

Fände es ebenfalls sehr schade lieber Patrick, wenn Du Dich von einer "Trailtour" abschrecken lassen würdest und/oder Dich nicht angesprochen fühlst!! Lerning by doing, so lernst Du es wirklich am besten!!! Du bist einer der Gründer und solltest mitkommen!!!

@ all
Habe auch schon überlegt, ob wir ihn nicht zuspamen sollten oder gar zwingen oder doch lieb betteln  .


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Beim HT brauch ich 30 mm. Beim Specialized hab ich momentan den alten Schnellspanner ohne Hebel dran, mit ner normalen Mutter gesichert. Das hält. Nehm halt wenn ich bis Sonntag keinen Schnellspanner auftreiben kann, dann nen Schlüssel mit. Muss schon passen. Bin aber noch unentschlossen.



Schade mit 30mm kann ich nicht dienen. Aber wenn du mit dem Fully anreist bring ich mal einen Schnellspanner mit den ich noch im Keller liegen hab, vielleicht passt der ja, wenn nicht geht es auch mit nem Schraubenschlüssel. Der Sattel muss ja nicht ständig bewegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (8. Mai 2007)

Der erste Trail wo Eike und ich damals bergab gefahren sind eignet sich eigentlich wunderbar. Bodenbeschaffenheit: moderat (mal schauen daß durch Regen die Wurzeln nicht sooo rutschig sind)
Gefälle: auch eher als einfach einzustufen
Lichtverhältnisse: bei Bewölkung Brille mit helleren Gläsern


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Der erste Trail wo Eike und ich damals bergab gefahren sind eignet sich eigentlich wunderbar. Bodenbeschaffenheit: moderat (mal schauen daß durch Regen die Wurzeln nicht sooo rutschig sind)
> Gefälle: auch eher als einfach einzustufen
> Lichtverhältnisse: bei Bewölkung Brille mit helleren Gläsern



Den hab ich mir auch schon als Ausweichtrail ausgesucht wenn jemand mit dem SM-DH nix anfangen kann. Wenn jemand dann doch ein bischen was schwereres will wäre zB der erste und zweite Teil vom Serpentinentrail (bis zur Hütte und weiter zur Bank) ideal weil da im unteren Teil die einfache Treppe ist.


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Mai 2007)




----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2007)

Cool aber der Versand aus Brasilien dürfte vermutlich kostspielig sein 
Ich hab mir heute abend Plattformpedale aus der Bucht gefischt. Hoffentlich kommen die bis zum Wochenende.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2007)

@speedy

Wo sind die her? Was kosten sie?

@ eike

Sag Bescheid, wenn sie nicht gekommen sind bis Sonntag. Ich hab noch ein paar daheim rumliegen. Sind zwar billige von Wellgo, aber für ne Tour reichen sie locker aus. Die bring ich Dir dann mit.


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Mai 2007)

@spzd3005

etwa 22 EUR (umgerechnet) + Versand aus Brasilien (konnte aber auf der Website keine Versandkosten finden).. 

die gibt es hier:

http://www.biketechmogi.com.br/loja/default.php?cPath=38


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2007)

22 Euronen? Das ist ja megagünstig. 

Wenn wir ein paar zusammen bekommen würden, die wir bestellen, kann der Versand ruhig etwas teurer sein. Wir können dann ja teilen.

Ich glaube, Steuer müssen wir bei nem Import auch noch zahlen.

Dirk wäre dabei. Wer hat noch Interesse?


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Dirk wäre dabei. Wer hat noch Interesse?



Wenns bezahlbar ist wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei und ~25+Versand klingt ja vielversprechend. Speedy, kannst du mal rausfinden was das kosten würde die nach Deutschland zu schaffen? Dann besprechen wir das mal beim Stammtisch (wenn wir den mal hinbekommen )


----------



## andi1969 (9. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @spzd3005
> 
> etwa 22 EUR (umgerechnet) + Versand aus Brasilien (konnte aber auf der Website keine Versandkosten finden)..
> 
> ...



Aufpassen Jungs da kommen noch* Zollgebühren *auf uns zu und das kann teuer werden,Speedy soll das mal klären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (9. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Aufpassen Jungs da kommen noch* Zollgebühren *auf uns zu und das kann teuer werden,Speedy soll das mal klären.



Die Preise für Bekleidung in Brasil sind echt attraktiv, nicht so überteuert wie bei uns für vergleichbare Sachen.. Aber das mit den Steuern stimmt schon.. da hat auch schon meine Freundin böse Erfahrung gemacht.

Ich habe denen eine Email geschrieben und angefragt was der Versand nach DE kosten würde, aber der liebe Zoll ist nicht zu unterschätzen..

Das neue "Team Bike" inkl. Team Helme


----------



## Trailhunter (9. Mai 2007)

Will nicht einer eh Urlaub in Brasilien machen? Dann kommen die Klamotten in den Bikekoffer. Hat bei mir auf Lanzarote auch gefunzt. Nach 8 Wochen haben die sich auch nicht gewundert als das Innere des Bikekoffers einen etwas unangenehmen Geruch verströmt hat. Nicht daß es dort keine Waschmaschine gab, aber das wußte der Zoll ja nicht und ein Satz Klamotten nach 3 Ausritten nicht gewaschen entwickelt dann sein ganz eigenes Klima in dem Koffer. Daheim alles gewaschen und ... fetisch war dat janze.


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2007)

Man glaubt es kaum aber der deutsche Zoll hat eine ziemlich informative Homepage. Danach fallen 19% (eventuell nur 7% falls für Kleidung der ermäßigte Steuersatz gilt) Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und 12% Einfuhrzoll (für Kleidung aus Textilien) also 31% an Abgaben dazu. Das wäre bei einem Shirtpreis von ~25 also 7,75. Damit sind die immer noch deutlich billiger als hier.
Das müssen wir ja jetzt nicht übers Knie brechen aber im Hinterkopf behalten können wir es auf jeden Fall. Ist ein schönes Thema für einen Stammtisch. Dann noch das Fotoalbum an dem Speedy gerade arbeitet und ich hab noch ein paar Karten mit denen man schöne Ausflüge in den Schwarzwald und Pfälzer Wald organisieren könnte. Eine Tagesordnung haben wir also auch schon zusammen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Mai 2007)

Ihr seid so geil, ich sehe uns schon einen Verein gründen  !!!

So, ich liege seit heute mit fetten Schnupfen im Bett, krankgeschrieben, ich hoffe das ich So wieder einsatzbereit bin, wäre ja schön ärgerlich!!!

PS: mit dem Trikot finde ich ganz lustig!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (9. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ihr seid so geil, ich sehe uns schon einen Verein gründen  !!!



nene... lass mal.. ich reagiere allergisch auf Vereine


----------



## andi1969 (9. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ihr seid so geil, ich sehe uns schon einen Verein gründen  !!!
> 
> So, ich liege seit heute mit fetten Schnupfen im Bett, krankgeschrieben, ich hoffe das ich So wieder einsatzbereit bin, wäre ja schön ärgerlich!!!



BÄÄÄÄ blos keinen Verein sonst krieg ich das würgen:kotz:  war lange genug in sowas.......
Super Felix da sind wir schon zu zweit krank zuhause , bei mir kannn´s Sonntag warscheinlich doch leider in die Hose gehen hab schon Blutentn. hinter mir.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> nene... lass mal.. ich reagiere allergisch auf Vereine


ohhh schade, hatte alles schon in die Wege geleitet und wollte So die Anträge für Euch mitbringen. Mitgliedsbeiträge gehen natürlich ersteinmal auf mein Konto  !!!
Jung, war doch nur ein Spaß!!!!!  


So, nun schaffen wir es nicht im seperaten Tourenfred zu spamen, dafür tun es dann die anderen!!


----------



## andi1969 (9. Mai 2007)

@ felix
Naja Frösche sind halt zu uninteligent  um zu lesen, da krieg ich das kotzen.. Na ja wenn doofheit brummen könnte würde man den Typ bis Heidelsheim hören(halt ich höre da ein brummen)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Super Felix da sind wir schon zu zweit krank zuhause , bei mir kannn´s Sonntag warscheinlich doch leider in die Hose gehen hab schon Blutentn. hinter mir.....


Super, echt ärgerlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber es hilft nur eins, ins Bett und auskurieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wird sonst nur schlimmer, auch wenn die Arbeitgeber darüber sehr erfreut sind  !!! 
Na dann Dir mal ne Gute Besserung, so von krank zu krank!!!  Zumn glück haben wir ja das IBC, so wirds nicht ganz so langweilig  !!



andi1969 schrieb:


> @ felix
> Naja Frösche sind halt zu uninteligent  um zu lesen, da krieg ich das kotzen.. Na ja wenn doofheit brummen könnte würde man den Typ bis Heidelsheim hören(halt ich höre da ein brummen)


ägere Dich nicht, es lohnt sich nicht, werd lieber wieder schnell gesund!!!


----------



## andi1969 (9. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Super, echt ärgerlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Jo Felix bin gerade dabei  aber so ein Tag ist ganz lang ohne Arbeit stell ich fest muß wohl am Alter liegen.... (kranker alter Sack )


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jo Felix bin gerade dabei  aber so ein Tag ist ganz lang ohne Arbeit stell ich fest muß wohl am Alter liegen.... (kranker alter Sack )


Bin erst heute in die Gräschte gegangen, von daher war der Tag zwar lang, aber nicht langweilig!! Tja und über das Thema "alt" lasse ich mich jetzt nicht aus  !!


----------



## Trailhunter (9. Mai 2007)

Wat los Jungs, seids fertisch vom Kreisel uffziehe?


----------



## iTom (9. Mai 2007)

@All

Vielleicht möchtet ihr eure Tour-/Technikgeschichte am Sonntag noch etwas verschieben und nutzt den Samstag davor. Im PfälzerThread gibt es eine Streckenbeschreibung für diese Veranstaltung:
Die Rückkehr der Regenritter  Episode 7

oder direkt:
http://www.bike-pfalz.de

Ich finde dass diese sich gut anhört, sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Wenn diese Veranstaltung so ähnlich ist wie der Wasgau-MTB-Marathon, kann ich das nur empfehlen. Jede Menge Trails... 
Wird mein Ziel sein für dieses Wochenende. Sonntag bin ich bereits mit meiner Mutter verabredet


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2007)

Für Samstag ist hier halt ziemlich viel Regen angesagt und da macht die ganze Aktion keinen Sinn weils rutschig wird.
Achso, die Veranstaltung ist am Samstag, naja da wird der Name vermutlich zur Recht gewählt sein  Ich glaub die Strecke ist für mich bis jetzt noch ein bischen zu heftig. Ich bin von meiner langen Standardstrecke schon noch recht gut bedient und dann gleich das doppelte ...


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2007)

Da für morgen ein Regenloch mit brauchbarem Wetter angekündigt ist mache ich vielleicht einen spontanen Ausflug in die Schwarzwald. Grob von Bad Herrenalb zur Teufelsmühle und dann mal schauen. Den Weg Richtung Teufelsloch will ich mir mal anschauen oder von der Hahnfalzhütte müsste auch eine schöne Abfahrt sein. Am Dobel hab ich auf der Karte auch ein paar vielversprechende Wege gesehen. Abfahrt in Karlsruhe wäre vermutlich gegen 14 Uhr. Falls jemand den Nachmittag frei hat und mitkommen will würde ich mich freuen, ich mach aber keine "offizielle" Ausschreibung. Ob es wirklich was wird sehe ich auch erst morgen.


----------



## Oskar1974 (9. Mai 2007)

Ja, dann  mal gute Besserung Andi und Felix.!!! 

Zum Sonntag:
Ich bin froh Bike-Kollegen wie euch getroffen zu haben, und es macht riesen Spaß mit Euch zu fahren. Das wollt ich mal sagen.
Ich denke jedoch nicht, dass das Terrain am Sonntag zum Üben gut für mich ist.
Bin für jeden Spaß zu haben, auch für ne Trailtour Felix.
Es ärgert mich saumäßig wenn ich immer absteige und runterschiebe.
Würde gerne von meiner Kondition Bergauf gegen etwas ,,Gleichgültigkeit'' Bergab eintauschen. Das könnt ihr mir glauben. Aber das muß ich für mich alleine testen. Das technische know how hab ich.

Aber wie Andi schon geschrieben hat, ich hab einfach Schiss beim Runterfahren. Zumindest wenn es knifflig wird. Und da wirds knifflig.
Seid mir nicht böse, und nehmt es um gotteswillen nicht persönlich, wenn ich also Sonntag kneife

Viel Spaß dann 
Euer Downhill Oskar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Euer Downhill Oskar


Wat denn jetzt, Downhill Oskar oder nicht   !!
OK wir machen das bei der Vorbereitung für Albstadt folgendermaßen. Wir trainieren zusammen, gehen schönen Runden bolzen und dann wird nach und nach immer ein Stück mehr Trail in die Tour eingebaut und dann wird das  !!! Problem, es ist wirklich nur einen reine Kopfsache!!!

Ohhhh da habe ich noch ne Idee, vorausgesetzt ich bin Sonntag 150% fit, dann drehen wir 2 vorher eine reine Forstautobahntour und treffen uns im Anschluß mit den Jungs. Dann kannst Du evtl. doch ein paar Trailrunden drehen, hattest ne schöne Tour und vorallem warst mit den anderen Jungs unterwegs!!!!
Ja, oder Ja!!!


----------



## Oskar1974 (9. Mai 2007)

Wat denn jetzt, Downhill Oskar oder nicht   !!
OK wir machen das bei der Vorbereitung für Albstadt folgendermaßen. Wir trainieren zusammen, gehen schönen Runden bolzen und dann wird nach und nach immer ein Stück mehr Trail in die Tour eingebaut und dann wird das  !!! Problem, es ist wirklich nur einen reine Kopfsache!!!


Danke Felix,
das ist abgemacht,
aber nicht gleich am kommden Sonntag. Gehen mit Family wandern!! 
Ich glaube, das Petrus eh etwas gegen einen Bikeausflug am Sonntag hat. 
Kurier dich gut aus.
Bis dann.
Pat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Danke Felix,
> das ist abgemacht


 das wollt ich hören!!!!



Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Kurier dich gut aus.


Danke, ich gebe mein bestes!!


----------



## knoflok (9. Mai 2007)

@all Brasilianer: 
die offtopic im verabredungs-fred geht schon wieder vorbei. ist wie Blähungen...

Ich komm auch demnächst mit euch mal fahren - nur diesen Sonntach ist schlecht.
Nehmt's ihr denn auch NL's mit?



Grüße
knofi


----------



## andi1969 (9. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Ja, dann  mal gute Besserung Andi und Felix.!!!
> 
> Zum Sonntag:
> Ich bin froh Bike-Kollegen wie euch getroffen zu haben, und es macht riesen Spaß mit Euch zu fahren. Das wollt ich mal sagen.
> Ich denke jedoch nicht, dass das Terrain am Sonntag zum Üben gut für mich ist.



Danke Pat kanns brauchen...... und wander nicht zu viel, nicht das Du noch zum Kniebundhoseträger mutierst 
Bin froh wenn´s nächstes WOE wieder klappt mit der Fahrerlaubniss vom Doc... 
Und Du wirst noch runterfahren Pat......


----------



## black soul (9. Mai 2007)

@Eike
das hört sich ja gut an mit wattkopf und trail und so.
als 'alter wattkopfler' der sich meist sonntags dort rumtreibt frag ich einfach mal so, ob man sich da evtl. anschliessen könnte ? 
ein paar tips für dortige trails hätt ich auch noch, falls ihr sie nicht schon kennt. bergauf nicht der schnellste, vom alter etwas 'reifer'   aber ohne stützräder gehts schon noch, die fahrtechnik...na ja nicht die schlechteste. 
wenn ihr lieber unter euch bleiben wollt, kein problem.
gruss BS


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> @Eike
> das hört sich ja gut an mit wattkopf und trail und so.
> als 'alter wattkopfler' der sich meist sonntags dort rumtreibt frag ich einfach mal so, ob man sich da evtl. anschliessen könnte ?
> ein paar tips für dortige trails hätt ich auch noch, falls ihr sie nicht schon kennt. bergauf nicht der schnellste, vom alter etwas 'reifer'   aber ohne stützräder gehts schon noch, die fahrtechnik...na ja nicht die schlechteste.
> ...



Ich bin zwar nicht Eike, aber die Frage ist überflüssig. Die Antwort lautet Ja.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2007)

@all
Brasilien-Einfuhr ist das erste Thema für den Stammtisch. Ich setze es auf die Tagesordnung.  

So, hier nun ein Bild von meinem HT. Bis auf die Sattelstütze, die etwas zu kurz ist, bin ich fertig damit.







[/url][/IMG]

13" Castor X Rahmen
Dirtjam Gabel 100mm
Pig DH Steuersatz
FSA 60 mm Vorbau
Noname-Lenker von nem Onlinehändler aus der Bucht
525er Disc-Bremsen 160/160 
DX-Schaltwerk Mediumcage (hält seit 100 Jahren und hält vermutlich noch 100 Jahre)
Formular-Naben
Rodi DH-Felgen
Specialized Enduro-Schlappen vr 2.2 / hr 2.3
Deore Shifter
CMP-Kurbel mit zwei Kettenblätter
NC17 Stahlkäfig Flatpedale
Truvative Innenlager
Truvative Sattelstütze XR irgendwas
Selle Italia Turbomatic Sattel

Damit werde ich am Sonntag die Wattkopftrails rocken. (hoffentlich rocken die Trails mich nicht)


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2007)

knoflok schrieb:


> Ich komm auch demnächst mit euch mal fahren - nur diesen Sonntach ist schlecht.
> Nehmt's ihr denn auch NL's mit?





black soul schrieb:


> @Eike
> das hört sich ja gut an mit wattkopf und trail und so.
> als 'alter wattkopfler' der sich meist sonntags dort rumtreibt frag ich einfach mal so, ob man sich da evtl. anschliessen könnte ?
> ein paar tips für dortige trails hätt ich auch noch, falls ihr sie nicht schon kennt. bergauf nicht der schnellste, vom alter etwas 'reifer'   aber ohne stützräder gehts schon noch, die fahrtechnik...na ja nicht die schlechteste.
> ...



Klar darum geht es doch hier - neue Leute kennen zu lernen. Komm einfach um halb zwölf zum HBF oder später direkt zum Wattkopf. Wenn du mir da wirklich noch einen neuen Trail zeigst ziehe ich den Hut vor dir  Aber auch ohne neuen Trail bis du herzlich eingeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Mai 2007)

@ Dirk
Wat ne Maschine, mit der rockst definitiv Du die Trails!!!


----------



## andi1969 (9. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]



Hey nette kleine Trailschlampe optimal für den SMtrail , aber warum  Bremsen  dacht Du hälst neuerdings mit Deiner- DIRK- Körperbremse an !!!!!
was man(n) so aus Langeweile alles zusammen baut .......


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hey nette kleine Trailschlampe optimal für den SMtrail , aber warum  Bremsen  dacht Du hälst neuerdings mit Deiner- DIRK- Körperbremse an !!!!!



Nach jeder Tour ein paar Wochen Pause ist aber auch net das wahre


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> dacht Du hälst neuerdings mit Deiner- DIRK- Körperbremse an !!!!!


Du meinst die fette 203er Schulterbremse??


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2007)

Das Problem mit der Körperbremse ist die Tatsache, dass ich damit meinem Arbeitgeber auf Dauer evtl. zu kostspielig werden könnte.  

Ach ja, nen neuen Vorderreifen hab ich noch bestellt. Michelin X´treme o.ä. Den hab ich auf dem Enduro auch drauf. Hat sich bewährt.

Freu mich schon auf Sonntag. Wie weit ist es eigentlich vom Bahnhof hoch zum Wattkopf?


----------



## knoflok (9. Mai 2007)

~100hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2007)

~ ist aber keine genaue Angabe. 

Falls Du das mit der Höhenangabe nicht genauer hinbekommst, wäre ich auch schon mit der reinen Entfernung zufrieden.


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2007)

Etwa 10km und 200hm. +- ein bischen je nachdem wo man genau hinfährt.


----------



## Oskar1974 (9. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> @all
> Brasilien-Einfuhr ist das erste Thema für den Stammtisch. Ich setze es auf die Tagesordnung.
> 
> So, hier nun ein Bild von meinem HT. Bis auf die Sattelstütze, die etwas zu kurz ist, bin ich fertig damit.
> ...


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> So eins will ich auch noch !!!!!!!!!!!
> Geiles Teil



Dann gibts aber keine Entschuldigung mehr  So ein Teil hat nur einen Einsatzweck - Trails surfen. Genau so ein Teil will ich mir auch mal noch zum rumspielen aufbauen, wird aber wohl noch ne Weile dauern. Bis jetzt hätte ich nur eine Hinterradbremse und einen Laufradsatz  ahja, ein Sattel findet sich auch noch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2007)

> Etwa 10km und 200hm. +- ein bischen je nachdem wo man genau hinfährt.



Da lohnt es sich ja fast, an die Kiste noch nen HAC 4 dran zu bauen.


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Da lohnt es sich ja fast, an die Kiste noch nen HAC 4 dran zu bauen.



Ich schick dir hinterher das Logfile


----------



## semeltheone (9. Mai 2007)

An der einen Hütte am Funkturm oben sind es wenn ich mich recht entsinne 232 m viel höher kommt man da oben nicht. Außer man steigt auf den Funkturm hoch  .

Durch den Oberwald unter der Straße durch(die zwei kleinen Tunnels) ist ne schöne Anfahrt. Viel schöner als der Asphaltweg der am MTB Club vorbeiführt.

Wildschweine füttern nicht vergessen


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2007)

semeltheone schrieb:


> An der einen Hütte am Funkturm oben sind es wenn ich mich recht entsinne 232 m viel höher kommt man da oben nicht. Außer man steigt auf den Funkturm hoch  .



Da hast du aber hundert meter unterschlagen  Die offizielle Höhe ist 338m und sowas um den Dreh hab ich auch drauf wenn ich in KA Innenstadt auf 115m kalibriere.


Stimmt schon, die Anfahrt durch den Tunnel hat was aber ich fahr irgendwie doch immer die andere, weiß auch net wirklich warum.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht können wir ja beim Landesamt für Vermessung einen offiziellen Antrag stellen, dass die an der Hedwigsquelle extra für uns eine Eichmarke aufstellen.

Wäre dann Thema 2 für unseren Stammtisch.     

Ich seh schon, ich muss mir auch einen HAC 4 kaufen, um zu sehen, ob ich schon Hoch habe.


----------



## semeltheone (9. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da hast du aber hundert meter unterschlagen  Die offizielle Höhe ist 338m und sowas um den Dreh hab ich auch drauf wenn ich in KA Innenstadt auf 115m kalibriere.



Hmmm wahrscheinlich kam es mir nur wie 232m vor  Das spricht für mich .




Eike. schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, die Anfahrt durch den Tunnel hat was aber ich fahr irgendwie doch immer die andere, weiß auch net wirklich warum.



Möglicherweise wegen den Pferdeäpfeln die da überall rumliegen. Da schafft man die wildesten Trails und bleibt dann auf grader Strecke in nem Sch*## Haufen stecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (9. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Da lohnt es sich ja fast, an die Kiste noch nen HAC 4 dran zu bauen.



Wenn Dir ein 2000er HAC4 mit seriellem Interface nebst CicloTrainer und CicloTour nicht zu alt ist, dann kannste den bekommen.


----------



## Trailhunter (9. Mai 2007)

@SPZD3005
Für ein Latte Macchiato im Brazil ist er der Deinige.

Man, bin ich ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> @SPZD3005
> Für ein Latte Macchiato im Brazil ist er der Deinige.
> 
> Man, bin ich ein
> ...



Für das Gerät braucht man doch ein Ingeneursstudium, wenn ich die vielen Beiträge hier im Forum zum Thema lese.


----------



## Trailhunter (10. Mai 2007)

Ingenieurstudium? Ach, alles nur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Eigentlich reicht es wenn der IQ = Außentemperatur ist.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, ich muss mir auch einen HAC 4 kaufen, um zu sehen, ob ich schon Hoch habe.


Ich habe ebenfalls vor mir noch einen zuzulegen, den Hac 4 Pro Plus gibts jetzt bei Ebay schon ab knapp 150 mit Interface und Software, ich warte nur noch aufs Finanzamt  !!!

@ Andi
Was macht eigentlich Deine Marta?? Noch zufrieden??


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Andi
> Was macht eigentlich Deine Marta?? Noch zufrieden??



Er schwärmt in den höchsten Tönen von ihr, ich glaub die kleine hats ihm wirklich angetan


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2007)

Naja, vorne ist Marta halt ein bißchen eng, wenn man das Gummi nicht weg macht. Haben wir ja schon erlebt.


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls vor mir noch einen zuzulegen, den Hac 4 Pro Plus gibts jetzt bei Ebay schon ab knapp 150 mit Interface und



hi Pumuckl,

den HAC4-Pro-Plus bekommst Du 156 EUR beim Bike-Discount, wegen 5 EUR würde ich nicht das Ebay risiko eingehen..
Da habe ich auch meins her, bei mir war ja der Baromatrische Höhenmesser wohl defekt, wurde mir innerhalb von 2 (!) Tage ausgatausch..
Und pass auf dem Interface aus, die neigen dazu nach der Übertragung zu explotieren  ich warte jetzt auf ein Ersatzgerät..

@SPDZ
so kompliziert ist das Gerät nicht, wenn Du aber kein PC Interface/Auswertung brauchts, wäre eine günstigere Alternative das neue BC2006HR, bekommst Du für etwa 80 EUR im Netz, es gibt ein grossen Thread im Forum drüber.. kann alles was der HAC4 kann ausser die derzeitige Steigung/Gefälle in % Anzeigen & die PC Auswertung.


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @SPDZ
> so kompliziert ist das Gerät nicht, wenn Du aber kein PC Interface/Auswertung brauchts, wäre eine günstigere Alternative das neue BC2006HR, bekommst Du für etwa 80 EUR im Netz, es gibt ein grossen Thread im Forum drüber.. kann alles was der HAC4 kann ausser die derzeitige Steigung/Gefälle in % Anzeigen & die PC Auswertung.



Aber das ist doch gerade das was den Hac so interessant macht  Es ist gut fürs Ego wenn man sich abmüht wie ein Ochse und der Hac zeigt 15% an  Und die aufgezeichneten Touren eigenen sich wunderbar als Seelentröster wenn es draußen schifft oder man sonst nicht fahren kann  
Aber sonst hast du schon recht. Wer mit einem PC umgehen kann hat sich an den Hac auch schnell gewöhnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Naja, vorne ist Marta halt ein bißchen eng, wenn man das Gummi nicht weg macht. Haben wir ja schon erlebt.



Ach bei Marta nur mit Gummi? Julie und Louise waren da weniger verklemmt 


Übrigens, Marc der Gütige, seines Zeichens Wächter des Wortes im Südwesten hat im Verabredungsthread aufgeräumt. Von hier aus nochmal dankeschön


----------



## andi1969 (10. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Er schwärmt in den höchsten Tönen von ihr, ich glaub die kleine hats ihm wirklich angetan



Jo bin ich auch  bremst super gut und bissig bei 160 Scheibe, hat sich auch schon in meine Wade vebissen.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jo bin ich auch  bremst super gut und bissig bei 160 Scheibe, hat sich auch schon in meine Wade vebissen.....


geil ein Martabranding!!!! Will auch eins  , hast Du sie heiß gemacht und dann gekuschelt  , hört sich sehr so an, muß ich mir merken!!!!

Super, marc hat ja richtig den Hammer geschwungen, danke!!


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> geil ein Martabranding!!!! Will auch eins  , hast Du sie heiß gemacht und dann gekuschelt  , hört sich sehr so an, muß ich mir merken!!!!



genau jeder neuer Mitfahrer  muss nach überlebte erste abgeschlossene Brasilianer Tour, zur Einweihungszeremonie antreten und bekommt ein Martabranding! 

ps.: schaft hier keiner? dann können wir ja die Touren schon unter der Woche morgens machen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> genau jeder neuer Mitfahrer  muss nach überlebte erste abgeschlossene Brasilianer Tour, zur Einweihungszeremonie antreten und bekommt ein Martabranding!
> 
> ps.: schaft hier keiner? dann können wir ja die Touren schon unter der Woche morgens machen


Das bedeutet alle kaufen sich ne Marta???


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Das bedeutet alle kaufen sich ne Marta???



also Tante google sagt Marta wäre (Ersten Treffer):
http://images.google.de/images?q=marta&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi

also in der Fa sollte man nach solche Sachen nicht suchen!  
und nun verratet ihr uns unwürdigen unwissende wer Marta ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> also Tante google sagt Marta wäre (Ersten Treffer):
> http://images.google.de/images?q=marta&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi
> 
> also in der Fa sollte man nach solche Sachen nicht suchen!
> und nun verratet ihr uns unwürdigen unwissende wer Marta ist?


Du bist mir einer, aber an meine Marta kommt sie nicht ran, auch ohne Dessous.....





So nun mal ne ganz andere Frage, habt ihr Euch gegen Zecken bzw. FMSE geimpft?? Überlege mir das gerade ernsthaft, nachdem ich jahrelang dagegen war. In unserem Gebiet würde die Impfung die Krankenkasse zahlen (TKK zumindest, was Dirks AOK macht weiß ich nicht  )!!


----------



## windei01 (10. Mai 2007)

semeltheone schrieb:


> Durch den Oberwald unter der Straße durch(die zwei kleinen Tunnels) ist ne schöne Anfahrt. Viel schöner als der Asphaltweg der am MTB Club vorbeiführt.
> 
> Wildschweine füttern nicht vergessen



Hallo,
wo ist der Weg denn? Ich fahre immer den Schildern Richtung Ettlingen nach, mit gelegentlichen Abstechern in den Wald. Das wird langsam langweilig.

und:
Ich glaube die 3 Wattkopf Trails habe ich entdeckt, was noch fehlt wären Kreuzelberg-Trails. Gibt es da was schönes?
Danke!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

windei01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo ist der Weg denn? Ich fahre immer den Schildern Richtung Ettlingen nach, mit gelegentlichen Abstechern in den Wald. Das wird langsam langweilig.
> 
> und:
> ...


Nähe Hedwigshof gibt es eine große Überlandleitung, die genau von oben im dirketen Weg nach unten verläuft und paralell dazu der Trail, daher Strommastendownhill. 
Wenns alleine langweilig wird, dann hilft nur anmelden und mitfahren!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2007)

Mein Arbeitgeber zahlt alle empfohlenen Impfungen, die der Arzt über das Kärtchen abrechnet.

Aber bei der Martha hab ich mich verkauft. Auf meiner steht 525 drauf. Ist das die falsche?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitgeber zahlt alle empfohlenen Impfungen, die der Arzt über das Kärtchen abrechnet.
> 
> Aber bei der Martha hab ich mich verkauft. Auf meiner steht 525 drauf. Ist das die falsche?


Der Schulterbremser braucht kein Martabrandig, da muß schon ein 525er Branding her  !!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2007)

Wie ich das sehe, gibt es von der Brasilianersplittergruppe Specialized jetzt noch eine Untergruppierung Marta. 

Wir müssen ein Organigramm zeichnen, damit wir nicht den Überblick verlieren, wer wo dazugehört.


----------



## semeltheone (10. Mai 2007)

windei01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo ist der Weg denn? Ich fahre immer den Schildern Richtung Ettlingen nach, mit gelegentlichen Abstechern in den Wald. Das wird langsam langweilig.



Wenn du von Rüppurr aus kommst nimmst du den Holderweg bis 48.985352 8.425690 und dann immer rechts. Irgendwann müsstest du irgendwo hier : 48.970492 8.433096 durch eine kleine Unterführung fahren können. Dann immer weiter Richtung Hedwigquelle die schon ausgeschildert sein müsste.

PS: Die Koordinaten einfach mit Google Earth oder Google Maps suchen und die Punkte müssten angezeigt werden.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Wie ich das sehe, gibt es von der Brasilianersplittergruppe Specialized jetzt noch eine Untergruppierung Marta.
> 
> Wir müssen ein Organigramm zeichnen, damit wir nicht den Überblick verlieren, wer wo dazugehört.


Dann leg mal los!!!


----------



## andi1969 (10. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So nun mal ne ganz andere Frage, habt ihr Euch gegen Zecken bzw. FMSE geimpft?? Überlege mir das gerade ernsthaft, nachdem ich jahrelang dagegen war. In unserem Gebiet würde die Impfung die Krankenkasse zahlen (TKK zumindest, was Dirks AOK macht weiß ich nicht  )!!



Lass machen , bin nächste Woche dran, mir ist das Risiko zu gross ne Hirnhautentzündung zu kriegen( Impfungen zahlen die KKassen) 

*Oh ja die Tante Marta war  heeeeiiiiß  bei kuscheln * am Sonntag!!!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So nun mal ne ganz andere Frage, habt ihr Euch gegen Zecken bzw. FMSE geimpft??



mein Arzt meinte vor einem Jahr "es sind ca. 1000 Ansteckungen im Jahr in ganz DE, er kann es machen kein Problem, aber ich sollte es mir nochmal überlegen Nebenwirkungen kann es immer geben"

Hättest bei der Tour am Sonntag sehen sollen innerhalb von ein paar Minuten hatte jeder von uns einige Zecken am Körper die nach ein "stechplatz" suchten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Wie ich das sehe, gibt es von der Brasilianersplittergruppe Specialized jetzt noch eine Untergruppierung Marta.
> 
> Wir müssen ein Organigramm zeichnen, damit wir nicht den Überblick verlieren, wer wo dazugehört.



Was heißt hier Splittergruppe? Die verschwindende Minderheit die nicht auf Speiseeis unterwegs ist fällt doch kaum auf 



> und:
> Ich glaube die 3 Wattkopf Trails habe ich entdeckt, was noch fehlt wären Kreuzelberg-Trails. Gibt es da was schönes?
> Danke!



3? Dann fehlen noch einige 

@Pumuckl:
Ich hab mich schon vor 3 oder vier Jahren impfen lassen. Dieses Frühjahr ist mal wieder die Auffrischung dran.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

Ich werde das mit der Impfung auch mal in Angriff nehmen, habe mich lange dagegen gewährt, aber gerade im Schwarzwald ist die Gefahr dann noch höher als woanders. Aber erst nach dem Marathon, habe keine Lust wg. Nebenwirkungen nicht starten zu können  !!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2007)

Man könnte meinen, wir haben alle nichts zu arbeiten ...  

Das mit den Zecken müßte ich mir auch mal überlegen. Von der Hand zu weisen ist die ganze Problematik sicher nicht.

Wegen dem Organigramm hab ich mir folgende Gedanken gemacht, habe jedoch keine Ahnung wie ich das graphisch festhalten soll:

Also, als oberste Ebene stehen die Brasilianer. Darunter haben wir die Specializedfahrer und die Nichtspecializedfahrer. Da gibt es dann wieder den Arbeitskreis HAC4. Zusätzlich gibts die stetig wachsende Untergruppierung Marta. Dann hätten wir noch die Untergliederung Radanfahrer, Bahnanfahrer und Autoanfahrer. Je nach Startpunkt variieren hier die Gruppenmitglieder. Achja, es gibt noch die die ein Doppelleben führen und ein Rennrad besitzen. Ich glaub jetzt hab ich alle, aber wie gesagt, keine Ahnung, wie ich das darstellen soll.


----------



## windei01 (10. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> 3? Dann fehlen noch einige
> 
> @



1. StrommastenDH, 2. Vom Sendemast direkt ins Tal-Trail mit 2X Straße überqueren, 3. Serpentinen runter auf den Vogelsruhweg. Was gibt es noch? Finde ich wirklich spannend!
 Aber meine eigentliche Frage war, wie komme ich vom Kreuzelberg (Spessart) runter ohne auf doofen Waldautobahnen zu fahren?
Vielleicht sollte ich mich doch mal bei einer der Touren anmelden. Ich finde es nur schwer das zu planen, da ich Familie habe.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

windei01 schrieb:


> StrommasteDH, Vom Sendemast direkt ins Tal-Trail mit 2X Straße überqueren, Serpentinen runter auf den Vogelsruhweg. Was gibt es noch?


Na da kenne sogar ich (wohne erst seit 4 Monaten in KA) mehr Trails, fürchte Dich nicht und kommt mit, Eike macht den Guide und kennt wirklich viele Trails!!

Jungs schaut Euch mal diese Video an, absolute Suchtgefahr..... 
Trail Wonderland
Ich glaube ich mail on any sunday mal an!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2007)

Ich bekomme nur dauernd Serverfehler angezeigt. Was ist das?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme nur dauernd Serverfehler angezeigt. Was ist das?


Na toll, habe mir den Film gerade noch angeschaut, geht aber auch bei mir nicht mehr


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2007)

Da wäre zB noch der Fußweg vom Bismarkturm zum Parkplatz Kaisereiche oder der kleine aber schöne Waldtrail auf der Rückseite (schlecht zu beschreiben) und noch einen Trail aus Richtung Busenbach in das gleiche Bachtal auf der Rückseite (gut den könnte man auch schon nicht mehr zum wattkopf zählen). Und auf der Hangseite beim SM-DH gibt es noch einige unspektakuläre Weglein oder auch Richtung Grünwettersbach.

Am Kreuzelberg gibt es auf der Seite Richtung Ettlingen ein paar schmale Pfade durchs Gestrüpp aber nix besonderes. Wenn ich da oben bin fahr ich normalerweise weiter zum Toter-Mann-Stein und dann über den alten Graf-Rhena-Weg zurück. Wenn du am Sonntag vorbei kommst kann ich dir gerne auf der Karte was zeigen.


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2007)

> Fehler / Wartungsarbeiten
> Beim Laden der Seite ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Einer der Gründe hierfür kann sein, dass wir derzeit Wartungsarbeiten durchführen. In diesem Fall wird die Seite in wenigen Sekunden wieder funktionieren.



Einfach später nochmal versuchen. Ist wirklich ein nettes Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

@ Andi
was macht eigentlich Dein Gesundheitszustand???


----------



## Oskar1974 (10. Mai 2007)

@ felix

Was für Strecke fährts du eigentlich ma 19.5 bei der Albstadt Classics.
?
23/46 KM ?
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> @ felix
> 
> Was für Strecke fährts du eigentlich ma 19.5 bei der Albstadt Classics.
> ?
> ...


46Km, warum, kommst Du mit????


Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den Trikots, find die Idee nämlich echt ganz lustig, oder doch welche machen lassen wie unser Schwarzwaldguide bluesky....., mit dem wir auch nochmal ne schöne Tour fahren sollten!!! Ich sach nur Langmartkopftrail und Besame Mucho...nur mal schauen!!!


----------



## Oskar1974 (10. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> 46Km, warum, kommst Du mit????



Ja, würde mich schon reizen 

Aber mich schreckt ein bischen der Anfahrtsweg ab. Für 46 KM Marathon 
130 KM Anfahrt.!
Aber ich überlegs mir mal noch. 
Ist ja ein  Teil der ,, großen '' Strecke vom Juli oder ?!
Wieviel HM hat den die 46 KM Runde ?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Ja, würde mich schon reizen
> 
> Aber mich schreckt ein bischen der Anfahrtsweg ab. Für 46 KM Marathon
> 130 KM Anfahrt.!
> ...


1000Hm Du musst das alles als ein gr. Event sehen, das lohnt sich schon, außerdem lernst Du dann gleich ein paar Teamkollegen kennen. Mein Kumpel kommt mit Freundin auch mit, könnten dann Kolonne bis dort fahren.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo Patrick 

Habs jetzt auch aufbekommen. Wo ist das? Im Schlaraffenland?

Hab ich richtig gezählt, oder haben wir für Sonntag bisher nur vier def. Zusagen: Eike, Trailhunter, Felix und Ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den Trikots, find die Idee nämlich echt ganz lustig, oder doch welche machen lassen wie unser Schwarzwaldguide bluesky....., mit dem wir auch nochmal ne schöne Tour fahren sollten!!! Ich sach nur Langmartkopftrail und Besame Mucho...nur mal schauen!!!



Lass uns das mal  bei einem Stammtisch besprechen. Gerade wenn wir wirklich eigene machen lassen brauchen wir erst mal 10 feste Zusagen und das Design sollte dann auch in Ruhe gemacht werden sonst wird es doch nix gescheits.

Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg nach Bad Herrenalb, bis heute Abend


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Hab ich richtig gezählt, oder haben wir für Sonntag bisher nur vier def. Zusagen: Eike, Trailhunter, Felix und Ich?


Ich hoffe der Andi ist bis dahin noch reanimiert!! Wat is den mit Speedy & Co??



Eike. schrieb:


> Lass uns das mal  bei einem Stammtisch besprechen. Gerade wenn wir wirklich eigene machen lassen brauchen wir erst mal 10 feste Zusagen und das Design sollte dann auch in Ruhe gemacht werden sonst wird es doch nix gescheits.


Klingt vernünftig!!



Eike. schrieb:


> Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg nach Bad Herrenalb, bis heute Abend


Na dann mal viel Spaß und brech Dir nicht die Knochen!!!


----------



## Trailhunter (10. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Das bedeutet alle kaufen sich ne Marta???



Never !!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme nur dauernd Serverfehler angezeigt. Was ist das?


läuft wieder!!!!!


----------



## Trailhunter (10. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Hättest bei der Tour am Sonntag sehen sollen innerhalb von ein paar Minuten hatte jeder von uns einige Zecken am Körper die nach ein "stechplatz" suchten











Sicherer Schutz vor Erkrankung ist erst nach *drei* Impfungen zu erwarten. Nach der Erstimpfung erfolgt *zwei bis zwölf Wochen später* die Zweitimpfung. Die dritte Impfung gibt es *neun bis zwölf Monate* nach der zweiten.
Soll der Impfschutz aufrecht erhalten werden, muss alle *drei bis fünf Jahre* eine Auffrischungsimpfung erfolgen.
Naja, dann bin ich ja auch wieder fällig, denn meine war 1994, denn da fing eigentlich alles mit dem MTB an.
 und ich wollte mich fortan im Unterholz bewegen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ach ja, irgend so ein Mückenzeug schreckt die Biester auch ab, wahrscheinlich aber auch jedes andere Individuum.


----------



## Waldgeist (10. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...und noch einen Trail aus Richtung Busenbach in das gleiche Bachtal auf der Rückseite (gut den könnte man auch schon nicht mehr zum wattkopf zählen) ....


 = Kälberklamm


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2007)

Wann würde Felix am Sonntag zu seiner Tour vor dem Trailsession starten, und wo.

Ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich beim Kilometerfressen mitfahre, wenn Du mich mitnimmst.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich beim Kilometerfressen mitfahre, wenn Du mich mitnimmst.


Ich hoffe Deine Frage war nur rein rhetorischer Natur  !!! Klar nehm ich Dich mit!!! Ich wollte ca. 2,5h unterwegs sein. Wenn die Jungs um 11:30Uhr starten, dann werden sie schätzungsweise gegen 12Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle ankommen oder Eike?? Das würde bedeuten wir starten um 9:30Uhr in Durlach, drehen die Runde und treffen die Jungs zum Trails bolzen an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2007)

9:30 in Durlach. Super. Wir müssen nur noch ausmachen, wo wir uns treffen.

Du bist der Guide, ich der Hinterherfahrer. Wenn ich schon mal etwas Ausgang habe, muss es sich auch rentieren, mit dem Radeln.  

Freu mich. Dann sind wir für die Bergabrocker wenigstens warmgefahren.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

SPZD3005 schrieb:


> 9:30 in Durlach. Super. Wir müssen nur noch ausmachen, wo wir uns treffen.
> 
> Du bist der Guide, ich der Hinterherfahrer. Wenn ich schon mal etwas Ausgang habe, muss es sich auch rentieren, mit dem Radeln.
> 
> Freu mich. Dann sind wir für die Bergabrocker wenigstens warmgefahren.


Ich schick Dir mal ne PN!!!


So Jungs,
Dirk und ich werden vorher ne Runde drehen und dann zu Euch stoßen. Geplant ist 12Uhr Hedewigsquelle, wenn von Eurer Seite nichts dagegen spricht, außer ihr seid schon viel früher dort. Außerdem habe ich die Handynr. von Andi (der hoffentlich noch fit wird bis dahin) und Eike, was soweit ich weiß jeweils auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht, von daher dürfte ja nichts schief gehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (10. Mai 2007)

gerade die Anwort aus Brasilien:

-SNIP-
Olá amigo!
Infelismente, não dispomos de meios para enviar produtos para outros países.
Obrigado por nos consultar! 


Att:Eric de Castro. 
Depto de atendimento Virtual. 

Bike Tech Mogi 
Tel.Fax.: (11) 4799-0996 
Tele-Vendas: (11) 4726-4867 
www.biketechmogi.com.br 
-SNAP-

naja, heisst soviel wie "Danke für die Nachfrage, aber wir senden nichts ins Ausland"


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2007)

So bin wieder zu Hause und hab mich mal durchgelesen.
@Zecken
Es gibt eine Impfmethode mit der man schon nach zwei Wochen den vollen Impfschutz hat. Einfach den Arzt mal drauf ansprechen.

@Tour am Sonntag
Ich denke mal wir sind irgendwann zwischen 11:45 und 12:00 an der Hedwigsquelle. Wenn wir vor euch da sind warten wir einfach, ist ja ein nettes Plätzchen.
Meine Pedale müssten auch morgen kommen, sind heute abgeschickt worden  

@Shirts
Schade, das wäre echt interessant gewesen. Wer fliegt eben rüber und holt die ab?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Shirts
> Schade, das wäre echt interessant gewesen. Wer fliegt eben rüber und holt die ab?


Kein Problem ich machs, die entstandenen Kosten werden dann einfach aufgeteilt


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Kein Problem ich machs, die entstandenen Kosten werden dann einfach aufgeteilt



baeh, ich wäre der geeignetere dafür  sol ich schon mal mein Kto. Nummer geben ?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> baeh, ich wäre der geeignetere dafür  sol ich schon mal mein Kto. Nummer geben ?


Warum Du, ich kann die Sprache noch nicht und war auch noch nicht dort, von daher ICH!!!!!


----------



## Oskar1974 (10. Mai 2007)

@ Felix
Hab mich eben beim Albstadt Classic Marthon am 19.5. angemeldet. 
Nehme dein Angebot ( Kolonne fahren ) gerne an.
Wie sieht es nächste Woche mit ner Trainingsrunde aus ?
!
Gruß Pat


----------



## andi1969 (10. Mai 2007)

NÖÖÖ Jungs ich hab absolutes* No Go vom Doc *und meiner Lady für dieses WOE leider.....am Montag weiß ich vieleicht mehr...... schade!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> NÖÖÖ Jungs ich hab absolutes* No Go vom Doc *und meiner Lady für dieses WOE leider.....am Montag weiß ich vieleicht mehr...... schade!!


Liegt das an meinen Augen oder am Monitor, ich kann gar nicht lesen was Du geschriegen hast, kannst Du das nochmal deutlicher schreiben, komisch!!!!  


Ach Andi, das ist natürlich wirklich blöd  , aber sehr vernünftig  , lohnt sich nicht irgendetwas zu riskieren!!!! Dir wünsche ich weiterhin eine gute Besserung, das Du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst. Ich bin zum Glück wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung und müsste So fit sein, werde aber auch keine Sekunde früher das Bike besteigen.

@ Pat
ohne Worte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sehr geil, ich freu mich!!!! Werde nächste Woche ganz locker machen und vielleicht Do noch ne lockere Runde drehen, werde es aber früher nicht schaffen, da ich sehr lange arbeiten muß.


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Mai 2007)

so Gentleman,

bitteschön.. Brasilianer Photos & infos ich bitte um eure Meinung..

Das Wort GBZ habe ich mit Absicht weg gelassen, da ich keine Lust habe, eine Abmahnung wegen irgendwelche (c) Verletzungen zu bekommen..

Bilder habe ich leider nur von Eike bekomme..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2007)

Sieht super aus und die Navigation funktioniert klasse. Ich hätte noch ein paar Vorschläge
1. in der Thumbvorschau 4 Spalten, das macht die Übersicht etwas besser und es wird ja kaum noch jemand einen 15" Röhre haben 
2. in der Bilderansicht am besten den Header mit der Flagge und dem Motto weglassen oder unter das Bild setzen. So muss ich bei jedem Bild ein Stück nach unten scrollen um es komplett zu sehen (bei 1280x1024)
3. größere Bilder. Ich denke da an 1024x768 oder wenigestens 800x600. Es sei denn jemand hat hier wirklich noch einen kleinen Monitor? 
4. Die Bilder chronologisch nach den Exif-Daten sortieren. Da bräuchte man natürlich ein Programm das die Bilder automatisch nach den Exif-Daten in Reihenfolge umbenennt. Dann müsste natürlich jeder darauf achten, dass die Uhrzeit richtig eingestellt ist 

Wie sieht es denn mit Webspace und Traffic aus, könnte es da eng werden? Nicht das wir deinen Account überlasten 

Die Flagge ist schonmal ein gutes Element falls wir mal Trikots machen lassen


----------



## Trailhunter (10. Mai 2007)

Don Speedy


----------



## andi1969 (11. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so Gentleman,
> 
> bitteschön.. Brasilianer Photos & infos ich bitte um eure Meinung..
> 
> ...




Speedy meine  *Hochachtung* Super ich bin begeistert  TOP


----------



## Joerg_1969 (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Speedy,

da fällt mir spontan nur ein:  Ich bin unwürdig , ich bin unwürdig!

Wirklich allererste Sahne!
Darf ich das Logo auch verwenden?

Gruß,
Jörg

P.S.: Na, wer erkennt das (Film-)Zitat?


----------



## semeltheone (11. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Webspace und Traffic aus, könnte es da eng werden? Nicht das wir deinen Account überlasten



Auch wenn ich (noch) kein Brasilianer bin, möchte ich doch ne kleine Anmerkung machen:

Man könnte die Fotos ja bei Flickr lagern. Dann wäre auch die Sache mit den Exif Daten einfach über die Flickr API zu realisieren. Und der Traffic und der Webspace würde sich auf die HTML/PHP Sachen beschränken. Allerdings wäre das auch wieder ein bisschen Arbeit die sich wohl erst später bei mehreren Fotos lohnen würde.

Ansonsten wirklich cooles Design und gelungene Seite. Insbesondere die Google Maps Integration bietet ne Menge Spielmöglichkeiten  z.B auch um aufgezeichnete Touren zu visualisieren. 
Aber ich wills für's erste ja nicht übertreiben  

Bitte nicht als Kritik verstehen ich finde die Seite wirklich cool


----------



## speedygonzales (11. Mai 2007)

@all
freut mich dass es euch gefällt  

@eike Vorschläge

Sortieren nach exif/Datum und 4 Spalten in reihe werde ich nachträglich ändern..
Die grösse/Auflössung der Bilder ist so Sache, ich bin ei ziemlicher Perfektionist, lieber ein kleinen sauberen Bild ohne Artefakte als ein grosses aber durch Komprimierung in der Optik völlig kastriert, 1024 ist definitiv zu gross.. 800*600 werde ich mal testen.. bei 800*600 sind die Bilder wenn sie nach was aussehen sollen mind. 35% grösser..
Denk halt daran, dass im IBC ziemlich Traffic herrscht..

Von Andy bekomme ich noch Bilder!  

Da ich die Seite ja nicht auf Spanisch gemacht habe  , bin ich niemand Böse wenn jemand etwas Korrektur ließt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (11. Mai 2007)

@Eike und co

bin leider erst heut dazugekommen ins forum zu schauen. bei euch ist ja richtig was los.
also danke für die einladung, ich werd versuchen an die hedwigsquelle zu kommen, wenn nicht dann strampel ich mal in richtung schweinestall/SM. werd euch schon finden.
naja, so wie das ausssieht kennst du dich ja bestens aus, gut für mich 
brauch ich net denken beim fahren. ne, im ernst, vielleicht gibts doch noch was neues, 4you oder 4mich.
dann hoffentlich schönes wetter und viel spass. 
gruss wolfgang


----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2007)

Ich freu mich immer neue Trails (oder Leute ) kennen zu lernen  Ich denke mal wir werden an der Quelle oder später am SM-DH kaum zu übersehen sein  Und im Zweifel steht ja mein Name am Rad - Verwechslung ausgeschlossen.


----------



## iTom (11. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so Gentleman,
> 
> bitteschön.. Brasilianer Photos & infos ich bitte um eure Meinung..
> 
> ...



Sauber 
Ich habe zwar wahrscheinlich den langsamsten Upload, den es noch gibt in der BRD vielleicht auch weltweit, wenn Du mir aber nochmal sagen könntest, wohin ich die Bilder stellen kann, die ich von dem Dual-Ride (Eike und meiner Einer) gemacht habe, stelle ich diese bereit. 

Falls Du die Möglichkeit haben solltest, so etwas einrichten zu können (es ist Freeware), dann wird der Pflegeaufwand für Dich recht gering und jeder der Bilder hat, hat zu Möglichkeit entsprechend Upzuloaden. Der erweiterte Dateninhalt der JPEG-Bilder wird richtig gut nutzbar. Falls Du es noch nicht kennen solltest hier ein bisschen mehr Infos:
Linpha

Ich sprechen hier aus eigener Erfahrung, ich nutze diese Möglichkeit für meine privaten Urlaubsfotos zur Verwaltung


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. Mai 2007)

@speedygonzales

Echt sauber Arbeit das Album!!  Hut ab. 
Kannst du mir auch den FTP Server Zugang schicken. Will
von Albstadt nächste WE paar Bilder machen. 
Bis dann.
Grüße
Pat


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Speedy, auf welchem Weg soll ich Dir die Bilder zukommen lassen. Habe ca. 40 MB an Bildmaterial.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Mai 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> da fällt mir spontan nur ein:  Ich bin unwürdig , ich bin unwürdig!
> 
> 
> P.S.: Na, wer erkennt das (Film-)Zitat?



Wayne´s World, Wayne´s World, Wayne´s World !!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Mai 2007)

@ Speedy





Sag mir auch mal wie ich Dir die Bilder zukommen lassen soll, oder Du holst Dir die Bilder aus dem IBC Fotoalbum, da habe ich sie alle drin.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/16976
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/17099


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

Juhu meine Pedale sind da  Jetzt kann gerockt werden.
Lustig finde ich ja den kleinen Zettel der drin liegt:


			
				kleiner Zettel schrieb:
			
		

> Warning:
> This pedal is prohibition to be used on the spinning and exerciser bike


Von der fragwürdigen Rechtschreibung abgesehen ist das mal wieder ein klassisches Beispiel wie sich ein Hersteller von Biketeilen aus der Gewährleistung mit "provozierter unsachgemäßer Behandlung" rauswinden will. Wer schraubt schon Plattformpedale an ein Spinningbike???

Interessant ist auch, dass mein Bike damit ~150g leichter wird als mit den Klickies.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Juhu meine Pedale sind da  Jetzt kann gerockt werden.
> Lustig finde ich ja den kleinen Zettel der drin liegt:
> 
> Von der fragwürdigen Rechtschreibung abgesehen ist das mal wieder ein klassisches Beispiel wie sich ein Hersteller von Biketeilen aus der Gewährleistung mit "provozierter unsachgemäßer Behandlung" rauswinden will. Wer schraubt schon Plattformpedale an ein Spinningbike???
> ...


bedeutet Morgen endlich den ersten Baumstamm auch  und die 2 anderem im Sprung  !!!


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> bedeutet Morgen endlich den ersten Baumstamm auch


Das hoffe ich doch sehrr


pumuckl schrieb:


> und die 2 anderem im Sprung  !!!


öhm naja weist du ..... hust*schisser* 

Nachher mach ich ne kleine Probefahrt. Ich bin echt mal gespannt wie es sich auswirkt. Am Donnerstag bin ich auch stellenweise einseitig ausgeklickt gefahren. Davon abgesehen, dass man dann selbst auf meinen "FR-Clickies" sehr wackelig steht war es schon ein sichereres (genug "e"s und "r"s komisches Wort) Gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Convex3k (12. Mai 2007)

Moin, es ist mal wieder Samstag und mein Weiblein geht einkaufen 

Hat jmd Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde am Eichel/Michaelsberg oder von mir aus auch wo anders (Wattkopf etc.),

So gegen 14:30 Uhr?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

Wenn du Lust hast herzukommen können wir gerne eine Runde am Wattkopf drehen. Ich will halt die Pedale testen und dazu brauche ich ein bischen ruppigeres (schon wieder so ein Wort) Terrain als der Eichelberg bietet


----------



## Convex3k (12. Mai 2007)

jo, keinthema 

schickst du mir deine Handy nr per pn? dann können wir den treffpunkt usw. direkt besprechen...


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

Sie haben Post


----------



## Oskar1974 (12. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag die Herren,

werde heute so gegen 14.00 ne Kondtionsrunde drehen. 
Ca 50 Km mit 1000 HM. (Start:Michaelsbeg .............)
Wenn jemand Lust hat . Bitte melden .
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## black soul (12. Mai 2007)

hi eike und convex3k

wen ihr einen alten mann auch mitnehmt auf ne gemütliche runde, ich könnte auch. 

gruss


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> hi eike und convex3k
> 
> wen ihr einen alten mann auch mitnehmt auf ne gemütliche runde, ich könnte auch.
> 
> gruss



Gerne  Wir treffen uns um 14:00 am HBF Südausgang. Jetzt hab ich schon zwei Zeugen wenn ich mir das erste mal die Schrauben der Pedale in die Wade oder ins Schienbein ramme  Hat vielleicht einer von euch die Blutgruppe A negativ?


----------



## black soul (12. Mai 2007)

ich komm von rüpurr. fahrt ihr am MTB club vorbei, also oberwald ?


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

Jupp, wir können uns natürlich auch gegen 14:15 am Club oder der Autobahnbrücke treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Jupp, wir können uns natürlich auch gegen 14:15 am Club oder der Autobahnbrücke treffen.



Wißt ihr eigentlich, dass dieser Thread Bruchsal und Umgebung heißt?


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

Das ist halt Evolution


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Mai 2007)

Du hast das "R" vor den "E" vergessen.


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

So kanns kommen. Da will man nur eine kleine Materialtestrunde drehen und statt dessen macht man eine klasse Tour. Dankeschön an meine Mitfahrer Convex3k und Blacksoul 
Convex3k wurden im Laufe der Tour die höheren Weihen in Wattkopf-Trailkunde verliehen und hat unter Beweis gestellt, dass er auch eine GBZ-Runde absolut gewachsen ist 
Ich mach mir jetzt einen großen Topf Spaghetti - Mahlzeit


----------



## semeltheone (12. Mai 2007)

Wer wissen will was ihn beim SM Trail erwartet:

Ich habe ergründet wofür die Schlaufe am Brustgurt meines Deuter Rucksacks gut ist    und mal meine Digicam da reingespannt.

Rausgekommen sind diese Wackel Videos die den Trail schlimmer scheinen lassen als er tatsächlich ist. Mit viel Fantasie lässt sich sogar was erkennen  :

Abschnitt 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNUBs6I2AYQ

Abschnitt 2(Kurz vor Ende baumelte mir die Kamera vor der Brust rum, daher ist Teil 2 leider nicht ganz drauf):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bz4nNhpQeI


----------



## iTom (12. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...
> Interessant ist auch, dass mein Bike damit ~150g leichter wird als mit den Klickies.



Pah, was sind den 150gr. Mein Drahtesel wird die kommende Woche ein halbes Kilo leichter, wenn ich meine neue Gabel anbringen habe lassen 
Bin mal gespannt wie das Fahrverhalten sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Convex3k (12. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> So kanns kommen. Da will man nur eine kleine Materialtestrunde drehen und statt dessen macht man eine klasse Tour. Dankeschön an meine Mitfahrer Convex3k und Blacksoul
> Convex3k wurden im Laufe der Tour die höheren Weihen in Wattkopf-Trailkunde verliehen und hat unter Beweis gestellt, dass er auch eine GBZ-Runde absolut gewachsen ist
> Ich mach mir jetzt einen großen Topf Spaghetti - Mahlzeit



Jo, war ne geniale Tour - konnte einiges lernen 

Gerne wieder 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2007)

semeltheone schrieb:


> die den Trail schlimmer scheinen lassen als er tatsächlich ist



Stimmt, man muss den Kopf beim Runterfahren gar nicht um 90° drehen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Mai 2007)

Starte jetzt zu meiner Trainingsrunde, wir sehen uns um 11:30 Uhr an besagtem Parkplatz.


@ Eike 
ich habe mein Handy dabei, falls was schief gehen sollte, melde ich mich bei Dir.


----------



## black soul (13. Mai 2007)

hat mir auch gut gefallen, ich hoff mal dass ich nicht sooo die bremse war. hab euch ja bergauf immer noch im sichtbereich   gehabt  
ja, 2 nette jungs. mein respekt an convex3k, der hat sich wacker gehalten und mit allem mut die hindernisse überwunden. zählt jetzt auch zu dem SM kennern.

SPZD3005
KA liegt doch in der umgebung von bruchsal


----------



## andi1969 (13. Mai 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Pah, was sind den 150gr. Mein Drahtesel wird die kommende Woche ein halbes Kilo leichter, wenn ich meine neue Gabel anbringen habe lassen
> Bin mal gespannt wie das Fahrverhalten sein wird.



Hey und was haben wir uns so gegönnt an der FEDERFRONT??????


----------



## iTom (13. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hey und was haben wir uns so gegönnt an der FEDERFRONT??????



Reba WC '06
Fast 2 Wochen Lieferzeit bei Zweirad-Stadler! Eigentlich wollte ich diese schon vor dem Gäsbock-Marathon drin haben, hat leider nicht geklappt. Bin aber mal gespannt wie sich mein Drahtesel verhält, wenn sie drin ist.

Schade dass niemand von den GBZ-Brasilianern mitgefahren ist . Hätte denen wahrscheinlich auch höllischen Spass gemacht. Goile Trails, lang und schnell 

Iso-Getränke an den Verpflegungsstellen. Wenn ich den Geschmack richtig einsortieren sollte, müßte es von Basica (steht im Bioladen/Füllhorn) gewesen sein. Für Allergiker recht gut geeignet, nur so nebenbei bemerkt.

Patrick hätte sich richtig zackig hochschrauben können, als Uphiller . Manche Anstiege waren so unendlich laaaaange. Mir sind fast die Waden geplatzt.

Die Abfahrt war dann aber umso besser. Ich werde versuchen die paar Bilder die ich gemacht habe, in mein Fotoalbum stellen. Ich habe leider nicht jeden Trail aufgenommen, sonst hätte ich zu oft meine flotte Fahrt unterbrechen müssen.

Pfälzer Wald bzw. http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/
ist sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Oskar1974 (13. Mai 2007)

Stimmt,
der Pfälzerwald ist gut zum Biken.!!
Sind dort letztes Jahr auch ne Tour gefahren.
@mounty
Herzliche Glückwunsch zur REBA WC.
Passaber auf beim Einbau bez. des Carbonschaftes. Der hat oft ein kleines Übermaß und geht nur schwer in den Steuersatz !!
Grüße
Pat


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Mai 2007)

Tourenbilder hochladen Anleitung

wie versprochen hier eine kleine Anleitung wie das mit dem "FTP" geht..

Ihr bekommt von mir eine Adresse in Form von blabla.blabla.de
Dazu Name Password.

Ihr braucht nur ein FTP prog. dafür..
Am besten http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/filezilla/FileZilla_2_2_31_setup.exe dieses Programm nehmen, es kostet nichts und ist gut..

Ihr startet das Prog. gibt die Adresse die ich euch gegene habe also blabla.blabla.de
Dann werdet ihr nach Name und Password gefragt,, das habe ich euch ja auch gegeben..
Nachdem ihr das eingegeben habt, seid ihr im Server drin, ihr sieht ein "Upload" verzeichnis, und da könnte ihr einfach per "Drag&Drop/mit der Maus" einfach die Dateien zu mir senden..
Ist wirklich easy!  Falls es nicht klappt, helfe ich euch gern dabei..
Falle jemand noch keine Zugansdaten von mir bekommen hat einfach melden..

Nochwas der server leuft bei mir ja nicht 24/Tag, also wenn ich weiss jemand will was shicken, dann lasse ih es abends dann laufen..

Eine kleine Deutsche Anleitung findet ihr hier: http://www.filezilla.de/schnelleinstieg.htm


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Mai 2007)

Wir sehen uns dann wieder in 4 Wochen  !!!!

Bilder werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal hochladen.


Euch allen noch einen schönen Restsonntag

Gruß Felix


----------



## bluesky (13. Mai 2007)

Erst mal gute Besserung an Dirk ... schön das es dir wieder besser geht!

Der Tag war auf jeden Fall klasse und mal wieder superlustig 

Die Videos und das Gruppenbild hab ich hier mal ins Wiki gestellt aja ... die GPS Daten und ein Google Earth File ebenso:

*http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Wattkopftrails*

Für alle die ein Trikot haben möchten bitte hier mal gucken:

*http://www.northwoodcycling.com/archives/29-Vorschlag-fuer-die-Trikots-Edition-2008.html*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (13. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> ...
> @mounty
> Herzliche Glückwunsch zur REBA WC.
> Passaber auf beim Einbau bez. des Carbonschaftes. Der hat oft ein kleines Übermaß und geht nur schwer in den Steuersatz !!
> ...



Ich selbst werde nicht aufpassen, ich werde die Gabel einbauen lassen und mir gleich nen neuen Steuersatz geben lassen. Ich habe auch nicht die richtigen Werkzeuge.
Und außerdem bin ich zu faul sie selbst einzubauen 

Aber trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## iTom (13. Mai 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> Erst mal gute Besserung an Dirk ... schön das es dir wieder besser geht!


Wünsche ich auch von hier aus. 


> Die Videos und das Gruppenbild hab ich hier mal ins Wiki gestellt aja ... die GPS Daten und ein Google Earth File ebenso:


Die Videos sind doch recht gut. Man merkt das ihr den SM-Trail schon des öfteren gefahren seid. Ich hab zumindest den Eindruck.


----------



## black soul (13. Mai 2007)

> Wir hatten heute auch eine eigentlich klasse Tour. Erst den SM-DH in voller Länge (inkl. dem ersten Baumstamm ) abgerollt und dann die beiden unteren Stücke nochmal. Dabei sind wir auch Blacksoul begegnet der seiner Liebsten Trailunterricht gegeben hat.



gratuliere zum baustamm, eigentlich wollte ich ja mit euch fahren, aber was macht man nicht alles für die mädels.  damit  der spassfaktor bleibt und sie mitfahren.
würd mich freuen wenn wir uns mal wieder zum SM-Training  - schönes wort-  treffen würden. 
gute besserung an den verletzten dirk, vielleicht klappt das mal wieder.
gruss wolfgang


----------



## Eike. (13. Mai 2007)

Ich hab auch noch ein nettes Video von Pumuckl, SPZDJSI§SJ3005 (Dirk halt ) und Frenchy vom schiefen Baumstamm aus gefilmt. Speedy, kannst du das mit den Bildern online stellen?

Wow, ich hab Dirks Nick ja sogar fast hinbekommen. Purer Zufall


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Mai 2007)

@ bluesky
schöne Videos


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch ein nettes Video von Pumuckl, SPZDJSI§SJ3005 (Dirk halt ) und Frenchy vom schiefen Baumstamm aus gefilmt. Speedy, kannst du das mit den Bildern online stellen?



juup.. ich warte bis ihr mit dem Laden fertig seid, dann mache ich mich an die Arbeit..  Jetzt flicke ich erstmal mein Hinterrad, Schwein gehabt erst daheim war die Luft aus


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> juup.. ich warte bis ihr mit dem Laden fertig seid, dann mache ich mich an die Arbeit..  Jetzt flicke ich erstmal mein Hinterrad, Schwein gehabt erst daheim war die Luft aus


fertig, ich hoffe es hat alles geklappt.


----------



## iTom (13. Mai 2007)

@Interessierten

Falls sich jemand von Euch selbst Termine stecken möchte, hier wären welche:
12.08.07 MTB-Marathon - Neustadt/Weinstraße  
18.08.07 MTB-Marathon - Waldfischbach-Burgalben  
13.10.07 Wasgau-MTB-Marathon - Lemberg


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> fertig, ich hoffe es hat alles geklappt.



super geklappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. Mai 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> @Interessierten
> 
> Falls sich jemand von Euch selbst Termine stecken möchte, hier wären welche:



Mal sehen wie die Saison verläuft. Einen schönen Marathon auf Mitteldistanz könnt ich mir durchaus mal überlegen aber ein Racer werde ich trotzdem nicht


----------



## harzi84 (13. Mai 2007)

Ich fands auch sehr spaßig und bin beim nächsten mal hoffentlich dabei.
Ich hoffe, Dirk, dass du dich schnell wieder erholst und wir dich auf dem Bike wiedersehen!


----------



## andi1969 (13. Mai 2007)

@ ALL  So Jungs und noch ne Stimme aus der Abteilung Krankenlager!! Ihr solltet doch Dirk nicht wieder mit der Schulter bremsen lassen ( kann man euch nicht ein WOE allein lassen ) .....schade mir kommen die Tränen das ich zuhause rumsitze und Däumchen drehen muss......

@bluesky Tolle Videos ich könnt heulen


----------



## Eike. (13. Mai 2007)

Ich hab ein paar Bilder in mein Album hochgeladen. Weiß eigentlich jemand wie der Zip-Upload funktioniert? Eigentlich sollte man damit mehrere Bilder auf einmal hochladen können. Ich bekomm auch keine Fehlermeldung aber die Bilder tauchen auch nicht im Album auf.


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute auch eine eigentlich klasse Tour. Erst den SM-DH in voller Länge (inkl. dem ersten Baumstamm ) abgerollt und dann die beiden unteren Stücke nochmal.


Wie es aussieht wurde meine Reparatur von gestern am 2. Baumstamm wieder eingerissen . 
Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass ihr Spaß hattet.


----------



## bluesky (13. Mai 2007)

@andi1969
schade das du nicht dabei warst 

@Eike
coole bilder ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. Mai 2007)

@ Eike   Dolle Bildä Mann.... ich könnt heulen....!!!!


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht wurde meine Reparatur von gestern am 2. Baumstamm wieder eingerissen .
> Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass ihr Spaß hattet.



Ich hab nix vermisst, war eigentlich alles wie immer


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. Mai 2007)

@ Dirk
Ohhhhhh ein neuer Nickname, nun besser zu zitieren, hat Dich aufgrund Deines Nicknames eh jeder Dirk genannt 

@ Andi
Nicht ärgern, das nächste Mal kommste einfach wieder mit  , bist Du denn einigermaßen wieder fit oder noch krank??? Welche Krankheit hat Dich denn so da nieder gerafft??

Habe auch noch ein paar Fotos im Album, inkl. Eikes Baumstammdrop, sind aber auch schon bei Speedy auf dem Server.


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Habe auch noch ein paar Fotos im Album, inkl. Eikes Baumstammdrop, sind aber auch schon bei Speedy auf dem Server.



Die hab ich mir schon vom Server gemopst  und das Bild von mir am ersten Baum (super erwischt, danke!) hab ich als Leihgabe in mein Album aufgenommen. Hoffentlich gibt das keine Copyright-Streitigkeiten


----------



## frenchy (14. Mai 2007)

Die kleine "technische" Tour hat echt viel Spaß gemacht. Tolle Truppe bin gerne wieder dabei. 

@Bluesky & Eike - Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Joerg_1969 (14. Mai 2007)

Erstmal gute Besserung Dirk. Und dann natürlich noch ein Lob für "Wayne's World"!

Hoffentlich komme ich auch mal wieder dazu, mit den Brasilianern auf Tour zu gehen (na ja, eher doch fahren *bg*).

Bis dann dann,
Jörg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Mai 2007)

Hab meinen Forum-Namen geändert, weil ihn scheinbar nicht alle fehlerfrei schreiben konnten, bzw. ich ihn aufm Trail, wenn ich jemand neues kennengelernt hab, auf Anhieb auch nicht immer richtig sagen konnte. 

Hoffentlich ist jetzt keiner übermäßig verwirrt.


----------



## Oskar1974 (14. Mai 2007)

Na Alter,
wieder alles OK 
Ist deine Schulterbremse ordentlich bissig  
Bestimmt so gut wie ne 203 er Scheibe oder ?
Ne Spaß beiseite.
Wie siehts bei Dir aus Dirk . Schuler wieder OK ?
Grüße
Pat


----------



## andi1969 (14. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Andi
> Nicht ärgern, das nächste Mal kommste einfach wieder mit  , bist Du denn einigermaßen wieder fit oder noch krank??? Welche Krankheit hat Dich denn so da nieder gerafft??



Na ja seit 9Wochen Durchfall mit Schnupfen(Grippalerinfekt) usw. un nu noch keine Kraft mehr....seit 2 Wochen auf Reserve gelaufen.                                                                                       Noch ne Woche KZH, hoffe bis am WOE wieder auf der Kiste zu sitzen.


----------



## speedygonzales (14. Mai 2007)

frisch im Headquarter:



Aktualisierte Bilder einiger Touren inkl DH training von gestern 
Reihenfolgeänderung der Bilder nach Datum
diverse kleine optische Änderungen
die Videos folgen noch, bin nicht dazu gekommen.
Danke an Andy, pumuckl, mounty & eike für die Bilder!
in ein paar Albums fehlen die Höhenprofile der Tour falls sie noch jemand hat wäre toll wenn ich sie noch bekommen könnte..

Konstruktive Kritik wie immer willkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2007)

Super Bilder und das Layout passt jetzt auch perfekt  Vom 6.5 hab ich das Profil vorbereitet. Schick mir einfach eine PN mit deiner E-mailadresse dann schick ich es raus.


----------



## Trailhunter (14. Mai 2007)

Man, man, da habt Ihr ja richtig Fun gehabt und Dirk testet seine Schultern der Reihe nach durch. Was ist denn als nächstes dran? Nee, war nur 'n Joke. Hoffe Du bist bald wieder auf dem Damm.
Scheint mir aber daß das Thema "Fahrtechnik" durchweg gut ankommt.
Ich hoffe beim nächsten Ride, die werden ja sogar multimedial festgehalten  , dabeizusein.
Bis dahin, und Dir Dirk gute Besserung.


----------



## andi1969 (15. Mai 2007)

Apropos Bilder--*SCHAUT MAL WIEDER BEI WWW.STOLLENBIKER .DE *rein jungs,
es gibt wieder super neue Fotos und Tourenbilder + VIDEO. da platzt einem das Auge


----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Ich hoffe beim nächsten Ride, die werden ja sogar multimedial festgehalten  , dabeizusein.



Ich überlege immer noch wie ich meine Digicam sinnvoll so befestige, dass ich bei der Fahrt filmen kann. Das sieht dann zwar normalerweise immer deutlich harmloser aus als es wirklich ist aber lustig wärs allemal.

Was anderes: Wer wäre diese Woche oder kommendes Wochenende für ein Treffen im Brasil (oder wo anders) zu haben? Es gibt so manches zu besprechen und zu planen. Ich hab da was von einem Hammertrail-Video und dem passenden GPS-Track gehört, und der Westweg wartet auch noch darauf von den Brasilianern eingerittet zu werden


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Eike!

So als kleinen Tipp   könnte ich dir die Homepage von Pete Fagerlin (www.petefagerlin.com) empfehlen.
Erstens hat der nette Filme und Bilder zum Anschauen und zweitens hat er ein gutes How-To, allerdings für eine Helmkamera.

Ich freue mich dann schon auf die Pics.

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## speedygonzales (15. Mai 2007)

> Ich überlege immer noch wie ich meine Digicam sinnvoll so befestige,



schau mal bei http://www.ram-mount.com/ die machen die besten Halterungen die es gibt.. habe selber ein paar von denen, geprobt im Auto, Motorrad und MTB-Trails.. nicht ohne Grund auch von der US-Army in ihren Fahrzeugen verwendet.



> GPS-Track gehört, und der Westweg wartet auch noch darauf von den Brasilianern eingerittet zu werden


 Sammelbestellung vorher!


----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Links, ich schau mal ob da was Inspirierendes dabei ist. Auf den Helm will ich sie halt nicht machen weil sie dann so hoch steht, dass ich leicht an nem Ast hängen bleibe. Und am Lenker werden die Videos wahrscheinlich so verwackelt, dass man nix sieht.



speedygonzales schrieb:


> Sammelbestellung vorher!



iwoh (gibt es dafür eine korrekte Schreibweise?) Das ist auch nicht viel heftiger als das was man am Wattkopf findet. Gut die Steine sind ein bischen größer aber dafür ist es nicht steil, wenn doch mal was nicht klappt braucht man nur den Fuß rausstellen und schon ist alles sicher. Außerdem ist alles schön fest, kein loses Geröll. Wenn wir mal ein Treffen hinkriegen sollten (wie wärs übrigens mit Mitwoch abend? Hab gehört Donnerstag wär Feiertag ) bring ich mein Notebook mit, da hab ich noch mehr Bilder vom Westweg.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Mai 2007)

@ Eike, Felix und Speedy
Danke.

@all
Ich muss leider verreisen. Rüppur. Für 3 bis 4 Tage. Ab Montag. Darum eröffne ich nun das Spiel: Ich packe meine Koffer und ich nehme mit ein MOUNTAINBIKEMAGAZIN.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Mai 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> @ Eike, Felix und Speedy
> Danke.


Kein Thema!!!

@ all
Stammtisch finde ich super, nur Morgen kann ich nicht. Ist schon super Sonntageweise biketechnisch weg zu sein, aber dann noch einen Abend vor einem Feiertag wird halt schwierig. Mittwochs unter der Woche fände ich jedoch nicht schlecht, wir sollten aber auf jedenfall einen Termin finden, an dem möglichst viele anwesend sein können.
Was wir aber auf alle Fälle ins Auge fassen sollten, ist der Ausflug zu dem Trail, von dem bluesky gesprochen und den gps-track hat, sobald alle wieder fit und Einsatzbereit sind!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Mai 2007)

Stammtisch finde ich auch super. Vielleicht einmal im Monat ist sowas sicher zu realisieren. Und unter der Woche wäre mir auch lieber. 

Wann ich allerdings wieder auf dem Rad sitzen kann, steht noch völlig in den Sternen. Nur zur Ergänzung meins vorherigen Posts: In Rüppur ist das Diak., und da darf ich hin.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Mai 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Wann ich allerdings wieder auf dem Rad sitzen kann, steht noch völlig in den Sternen. Nur zur Ergänzung meins vorherigen Posts: In Rüppur ist das Diak., und da darf ich hin.


Hatte kurz die Hoffnung es wohnen dort Verwandte. Gib mal mehr Details, doch OP???


----------



## speedygonzales (15. Mai 2007)

> Stammtisch finde ich super, nur Morgen kann ich nicht.



ebenso gute Idee! nur bei mir ist morgen Tabu!


----------



## Oskar1974 (15. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ebenso gute Idee! nur bei mir ist morgen Tabu!



Wie alt/ jung wirst DU denn ?


----------



## Oskar1974 (15. Mai 2007)

Mittwochs Stammtisch : geht klar.

Doch Morgen kann ich nicht. Bin auf einem Runden Geburtstag
Gruß


----------



## Trailhunter (15. Mai 2007)

In der Woche wäre mir der Stammtisch auch am liebsten, selbst wenn ich aus dienstlichen Gründen dann nicht an jedem teilnehmen kann.
Gibt es schon Erwägungen hinsichtlich der Location? Sollte im Schnitt die geographische Mitte der Teilnehmer sein, außer dies würde dann ein Baggersee sein. Aber im Tretboot ist auch lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (15. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Sammelbestellung vorher!



@speedy
Was hast Du denn vor? Trip nach Wildbad oder Todtnau?


----------



## speedygonzales (15. Mai 2007)

@Oskar
alter wird nicht verratet, Hauptsache man fühlt sich Jung und kann ohne hilfe aufß´s Bike steigen  



Trailhunter schrieb:


> @speedy
> Was hast Du denn vor? Trip nach Wildbad oder Todtnau?



nöö aber von Knochenbrüche habe ich ehrlich gesagt genug für die nächsten jahre  

Wobei (da spricht der Moppedfahrer in mir) ein Rückenprotektor eigentlich nie fehlen sollte.. deswegen habe ich mir jetzt angewohnt bei gewisse MTB-Touren immer mit Rucksack zu fahren ein gewissen Aufprallschutz ist damit gegeben...


----------



## speedygonzales (15. Mai 2007)

frisch im Headquarter:


Videos
Bilder von Bluesky in Album eingetragen (danke Bluesky!)
Bilder von Andi & Dirk muss ich noch eintragen.. 

Die schlechte Qualität der Videos liegt an googlevideo, ich habe versucht das zu kompensieren in dem ich alle videos um 25% in der Rahmen grösse  verändert habe, warum die alle Videos egal in welche grösse auf 400*xxx gestreckt werden muss man wohl nicht verstehen..

So genug gearbeitet für heute..

buenas noches señores!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Mai 2007)

Na wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe hat unser Speedy heute Geburtstag!!!

Lieber Günter, dann mal von mit alles Gute zum Geburtstag, laß Dich reich beschenken und genieße Deinen Tag!!!!! 





Gruß Felix


----------



## bluesky (16. Mai 2007)

@ Speedy von mir auch alles Gute.
Wenn du möchtest kannst du meine Youtube Videos auch einbauen .. ich kann dir aber auch nen Download für die Orginaldateien machen ...

@ all 
bei nem monatlichen Stammtisch würde ich mich anschließen .. natürlich je nach dem wo der stattfindet


----------



## Joerg_1969 (16. Mai 2007)

@ Speedy:  
@ Oskar: nachträglich 

@ all: Das mit dem Stammtisch finde ich eine gute Idee. Aber wegen der Entfernung werde ich dann doch nur sporadisch teilnehmen können. Aber heute bin ich mit Oskar auf einem Geburtstag und es würde vermutl. für Verstimmung sorgen, wenn wir da nicht aufkreuzen. Außerdem zieht so ein Rostbraten schon  

Bis dann dann,
Jörg


----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2007)

Jetzt hab ich den Überblick verloren, also jedem der sich angesprochen fühlt Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

@Stammtisch
Wie wärs denn dann am nächsten Mittwoch und zukünftig der erste Mittwoch im Monat? Bleibt noch die Frage nach dem wo? Ich hätte natürlich nix gegen Karlsruhe  aber die meisten kommen ja doch aus der Bruchsaler Gegend also liegt der gewichtete Mittelpunkt vermutlich etwa bei Untergrombach . Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich ziemlich wurscht so lange ich es mit der S-Bahn erreichen kann.


----------



## andi1969 (16. Mai 2007)

@ SPEEDY  Super Arbeit im Album *und alles Gute Zu Deinem  Geburtstag!!!*

@ OSKAR1974   *Alles Gute zu Deinem 33 Geburtstag  nachträglich *


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> @ OSKAR1974   *Alles Gute zu Deinem 33 Geburtstag  nachträglich *



Na da schließe ich mich dann doch gleich an, wann hattest Du??


----------



## Trailhunter (16. Mai 2007)

@Oscarchen
Happy B-Day auch von mir noch nachträglich.

Ja, ja, die Stiere. Mein Bruder am 09., meine Frau am 11. und mein Vater am 12. ... wenigstens alles mit einem Aufwasch (3er-Karte fürs Kino und fertisch is.  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (16. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Stammtisch
> Ich hätte natürlich nix gegen Karlsruhe  aber die meisten kommen ja doch aus der Bruchsaler Gegend also liegt der gewichtete Mittelpunkt vermutlich etwa bei Untergrombach . Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich ziemlich wurscht so lange ich es mit der S-Bahn erreichen kann.



Jo, Karlsruhe dürfte eigentlich für den Großteil neben Bruchsal in Frage kommen. Geographisch war wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Verkehrstechnisch wäre wohl der bessere Ausdruck gewesen den ich hätte wählen sollen. Nicht immer ist man nur weil es nah ist auch schneller dort wo man hin will. Und die Auswahl an Locations sind wohl auch üppiger als in der Pampa.

P.S. So nach dem Training dann noch a weng in g'selliger Runde. Jo, das würde dem Sohn meiner Mutter gefallen und ich meine damit nicht meinen Bruder.


----------



## Trailhunter (16. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> nöö aber von Knochenbrüche habe ich ehrlich gesagt genug für die nächsten jahre
> 
> Wobei (da spricht der Moppedfahrer in mir) ein Rückenprotektor eigentlich nie fehlen sollte.. deswegen habe ich mir jetzt angewohnt bei gewisse MTB-Touren immer mit Rucksack zu fahren ein gewissen Aufprallschutz ist damit gegeben...



Ok, 'nen Sturz kann man nie ausschließen, aber dann wäre der Attack von Deuter ja vielleicht was für Dich.

P.S. Habe einmal ('95 und nie wieder) 'ne Trailtour mit 'nem Protectorjacket gemacht. Nope. Dann schon an den richtigen Orten. Ansonsten reichen Kneeguards vollkommen.


----------



## frenchy (16. Mai 2007)

@ Speedy

   


wie mann in Frankreich sagt:  *JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE SPEEDY*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Patrick,

auch von mir alles Gute, Glück und vor allem Gesundheit.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## iTom (16. Mai 2007)

Auch vom alles Gute zum Geburtstag an Speedy, auch wenn wir uns noch nicht persönlich kennengelernt haben und nachträglich alles Gute an Patrick



 und  bis zum :kotz:


----------



## Oskar1974 (16. Mai 2007)

@felix
Hatte am 15.5.  
Günter Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!
Bis die Tage
Gruß
Pat


----------



## speedygonzales (16. Mai 2007)

*viiielen Dank an alle für die ganze Glückwünsche!!!* 

*Pat an Dich, alles gute nachträglich!! *


----------



## Trailhunter (16. Mai 2007)

Was, noch einer? Naja, bin nach dem Nachtdienst nicht mehr ganz so fit. Aber auch Dir alles Gute zum Burzeltag.
Hoffe Ihr seid alle so alt geworden wie Ihr ausseht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *duckundwech*


----------



## Trailhunter (16. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht ist das ja was für die Hobby-Spielbergs unter Euch. Nennt sich Action-Cam und gibts bei ELV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rinsewind (16. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja was für die Hobby-Spielbergs unter Euch. Nennt sich Action-Cam und gibts bei ELV.



ich frag mich warum die firmen mit solchen angaben nicht abgemahnt werden. diese cams machen NIE und NIMMER 30fps bei 640*480. und wenn dann nur fuer 2 sek am stueck 100m von der sonne entfernt damit ja hell genug ist....

marco


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Mai 2007)

Der Preis ist ja heiß. Aber was bedeutet:

    "Max. Auflösung 640 x 480 bei Echtzeitaufnahme: 30 Bilder/s"

Ist das sie Taktfrequenz der Bilder? Wäre etwas wenig. Ein herkömmlicher TV liefert doch 50 Herz, oder?

Aber ansonsten wäre das Ding echt ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Mai 2007)

Und noch ein Vorschlag wegen Stammtisch:

Wir müssen den ja nicht jedes mal im gleichen Laden bzw in der gleichen Stadt machen. Wir gehen ja auch nicht immer am gleichen Berg biken.


----------



## speedygonzales (16. Mai 2007)

frisch im Headquarter:


so eben habe ich die letzen Bildern/Touren Online gestellt, somit gibt es keine weitere Aktualisierungen bis es wieder eine Tour gibt  

Eine bitte an euch, stell mal bitte das Datum/Uhrzeit eure Kameras richtig ein, es war echt sehr aufwendig die Reihenfolge der Bilder einigermassen hinzukriegen..

so jetzt schalte ich die Kiste aus


----------



## iTom (16. Mai 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist ja heiß. Aber was bedeutet:
> 
> "Max. Auflösung 640 x 480 bei Echtzeitaufnahme: 30 Bilder/s"
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip dürften sogar 25Bilder/sek ausreichen. Soviel benötigst Du mindestens um eine Bewegung darzustellen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 2GB Speicherkarte ist ja immerhin was. Dürfte reichen um die meisten Trails am Stück aufnehmen zu können. 
Von ELV gibt es doch aber immer Bausätze, die nicht immer funktionieren. So  war es zumindest mal in der Vergangenheit. Keine Ahnung ob das heute noch so ist.


----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2007)

25fps reichen bei Videos aus. Das ist bei der Camera auch nicht das Problem. Ich hab mir die ja auch schon fast mal gekauft aber beim MM war sie ausverkauft und hier im Forum hat jemand ein Video gepostet in dem man sieht, dass die Cam sogar am Tag auf freiem Gelände (also nicht im Wald oder so) extreme Probleme mit der Belichtung hat. Ansonsten wären die technischen Daten nämlich vollkomen ausreichend für gute Videos.
Das Ding ist übrigens von Oregon Scientific.



speedygonzales schrieb:


> Eine bitte an euch, stell mal bitte das Datum/Uhrzeit eure Kameras richtig ein, es war echt sehr aufwendig die Reihenfolge der Bilder einigermassen hinzukriegen..



Uups, hatte tatsächlich noch die Winterzeit drin *schäm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamJung (16. Mai 2007)

Wenn das Wetter hällt, wie währe es mit einer SM-DH-Runde am Freitag Nachmittag? Möchte mich mal wieder ein bischen bewegen....

Vielleicht ist ja der ein oder andere unterwegs....

Pat...


----------



## rinsewind (17. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> 25fps reichen bei Videos aus. Das ist bei der Camera auch nicht das Problem. Ich hab mir die ja auch schon fast mal gekauft aber beim MM war sie ausverkauft und hier im Forum hat jemand ein Video gepostet in dem man sieht, dass die Cam sogar am Tag auf freiem Gelände (also nicht im Wald oder so) extreme Probleme mit der Belichtung hat. Ansonsten wären die technischen Daten nämlich vollkomen ausreichend für gute Videos.
> Das Ding ist übrigens von Oregon Scientific.
> Uups, hatte tatsächlich noch die Winterzeit drin *schäm*



durch das belichtungsproblem machen die dinger aber keine 25fps mehr. die videos ruckeln wie sau. ungefaehr so, als ob du mit nem schlechten digital foto videos drehst.

und ja TV macht 25fps allerdings halbbilder.

marco


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht solltet Ihr einen Brasilianer-Technik-Fred aufmachen!!
So ne Kamera hat schon was, hätte mit dem Ding auch schon ein paar spaktakuläre Bilder aufzeichnen können, wenn ich da so an die letzten Touren denke!!
Nachdem Muttertag schon so hoch hier gefeiert wurde, Euch einen schönen "Vatertag", gibt Euch nicht zu sehr die Kante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :kotz:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So ne Kamera hat schon was, hätte mit dem Ding auch schon ein paar spaktakuläre Bilder aufzeichnen können, wenn ich da so an die letzten Touren denke!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Mai 2007)

Habe gerade im Netz entdeckt, das am Sonntag 3.6. in Langenbrand Forbach ein Bikerennen stattfindet. StartschuÃ 11Uhr

Es gibt 2 Strecken zur Auswahl:

Langdistanz 52,8Km 1660HM, Startgeld 20â¬
Kurzdistanz 26,4Km 840Hm, Startgeld 10â¬

Was haltet Ihr von einem kleinen Brasilianerrennen???

Ich habe mir Ã¼berlegt die Kurzdistanz zu fahren, da ich am 10.6. in Rhens ein Rennen fahre und mich nicht eine WE vorher platt machen mÃ¶chte. Aber das wÃ¤re doch echt witzig, 26,4Km schafft jeder von uns, die 840HM auf die Distanz sind natÃ¼rlich nicht schlecht  und 10â¬ sind echt ok!!!

Wer wÃ¤re dabei???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Mai 2007)

Könnte bei mir etwas knapp werden.


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wer wäre dabei???



Klingt net schlecht aber definitiv die Kurzdistanz  Ne knackige kurze Runde, nach meinem Geschmack 
Wenn ich mir da die Ergebnisse vom letzten Jahr anschaue könnte in der Fun-Klasse sogar ein Platz in den TopTen drin sein  Die schnellen fahren wohl alle mit Lizenz


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Mai 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Könnte bei mir etwas knapp werden.


Du machst lieber langsam  !!!


Eike. schrieb:


> Klingt net schlecht aber definitiv die Kurzdistanz


nur die Kurzdistanz!!!! Überlegs Dir mal, wäre bestimmt lustig!! Bist Du schon mal ein Rennen gefahren??


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> nur die Kurzdistanz!!!! Überlegs Dir mal, wäre bestimmt lustig!! Bist Du schon mal ein Rennen gefahren??



Ne meine einzige Rennerfahrung ist ein Fast-Start beim EnergyRace 2005  Aber die Strecke sieht wirklich gut aus und nach den Zeiten aus den Vorjahren komme ich sicher nicht als letzter durchs Ziel, also keine Blamage


----------



## andi1969 (17. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Habe gerade im Netz entdeckt, das am Sonntag 3.6. in Langenbrand Forbach ein Bikerennen stattfindet. Startschuß 11Uhr
> 
> Es gibt 2 Strecken zur Auswahl:
> 
> ...





Na da sag ich mal warum nicht, liest sich net schlecht die Streckenbeschreibung und 25km sind machbar da währe ich mit dabei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na da sag ich mal warum nicht, liest sich net schlecht die Streckenbeschreibung und 25km sind machbar da währe ich mit dabei.....


Jungs das ist das was ich hören wollte!!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Mai 2007)

schaut mal was ich gefunden habe:







Kostet leider 99


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2007)

Hat Speedy ja schon geschrieben, die Hunde fahren Assos.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hat Speedy ja schon geschrieben, die Hunde fahren Assos.


Dann ist das bei dieser Informationsflut die hier teilweise herrscht an mi rvorüber gegangen.


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2007)

Mal angenommen (also quasi rein hypothetisch ) ich würde mich beim Rennen anmelden, welchen Teamnamen würde ich (natürlich hypothetisch) angeben damit wir alle unter dem gleichen fahren? Nicht das hinterher ein Brasilianer, ein MTB-Brasilianer, ein GBZ-Brasilianer und was weis ich nicht noch alles rumfährt


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (17. Mai 2007)

nette Bilder und Filmchen auf eurer Site. Leider sieht immer immer alles wie Autobahn aus, geht uns genau so


----------



## andi1969 (17. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mal angenommen (also quasi rein hypothetisch ) ich würde mich beim Rennen anmelden, welchen Teamnamen würde ich (natürlich hypothetisch) angeben damit wir alle unter dem gleichen fahren? Nicht das hinterher ein Brasilianer, ein MTB-Brasilianer, ein GBZ-Brasilianer und was weis ich nicht noch alles rumfährt





Wenn dann *MTB-Brasilianer* alles andere währe Quark.....oder Mädels ,
nur mal hypothetisch quasi halt usw. fals oder wie halt ......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Wenn dann *MTB-Brasilianer* alles andere währe Quark.....oder Mädels ,
> nur mal hypothetisch quasi halt usw. fals oder wie halt ......



 Wort


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2007)

Hab mich ganz unhypothetisch angemeldet. Allerdings steht auf der BestÃ¤tigungsseite was von 15â¬ Startgeld. Mal abwarten was in der Mail steht. Bis zum 31.5 sollte die StartgebÃ¼hr ja eigentlich 10â¬ sein.

Ich hab da mal was gebastelt:




Die sind fix. Die BestÃ¤tigungsmail ist auch schon da und ich steh schon in der Starterliste. Wegen dem Startgeld stand nix drin, ich hab mal angefragt was denn nu stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (17. Mai 2007)

Na dann mal viel Spaß und denk dran, die ersten drei Plazierten müssen Pipi machen.


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Spaß und denk dran, die ersten drei Plazierten müssen Pipi machen.



Dabei kann ich doch so schlecht auf Kommando, ist immer ein Drama  Aber ich glaub die Gefahr besteht nicht 

Ich hab übrigens schon die Antwort. Es war noch die Infoseite vom letzten Jahr drin, da hats noch 15 gekostet. 10 stimmt also.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Mai 2007)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> nette Bilder und Filmchen auf eurer Site. Leider sieht immer immer alles wie Autobahn aus, geht uns genau so


Liebe Monsterkuh,
Autobahn  , komm mal auf ne Tour vorbei wenn Du in der Gegend bist, wir haben hier schöne leckere Trails  die ich Dir dann gerne persönlich zeige!!! 
Dir noch einen schönen Tag, wir sehen uns Morgen   spätestens um 13:15Uhr. Bin schon ganz nervös, Du hattest ja schon ein paar Rennen diese Saison!!


@ Eike
DU bist fix Eike, ein kleiner Vorschlag und Eike ist gemeldet  , da dann komme ich ja kaum drum herum  !!!
Wer kommt denn noch mit, Andi??? Speedy??

Morgen vertreten Pat und ich das erste Mal die MTB-Brasilianer bei einem Rennen, drückt uns mal die Daumen das wir Sturz- und Defektfrei durch kommen, wir berichten dann.
Pat, wir telefonieren nachher am besten Mal zwecks Abfahrt.


----------



## Eike. (18. Mai 2007)

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg, lasst die Reifen qualmen 

*@Rest der Bande*
Wie schauts bei euch am Wochenende aus? Die Wettervorhersage ist hervorragend und der Schlamm frisch angerührt  Falls sich hier in der Gruppe nix ergibt werd ich mal einen Abstecher ins Murgtal machen und schauen ob ich die Strecke der Langenbrander Bikesession zusammenbekomm und danach vielleicht noch zum Westweg (den leichten Teil auf der östlichen Talseite), Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg, lasst die Reifen qualmen








, können wir gebrauchen


----------



## Joerg_1969 (18. Mai 2007)

@ Pumuckl: Auch von mir "Viel Glück und viel Spaß". Und ärger mir den Patrick nicht zu sehr  

@ Eike: Ich wäre am Wochenende zu jeder Schandtat und Anfahrt mit dem Auto bereit (falls z. B. was im Bereich Ettlingen oder Bad Herrenalb geplant sein sollte). Sams- oder Sonntag und uhrzeittechnisch bin ich flexibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (18. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg, lasst die Reifen qualmen
> 
> *@Rest der Bande*
> Wie schauts bei euch am Wochenende aus? Die Wettervorhersage ist hervorragend und der Schlamm frisch angerührt...



Ich würde gerne mal wieder hier fahren, geht aber im Moment nicht, da:
1. Meine Rad die neue Gabel bekommt und beim Umbau ist und
2. ich ne Woche in Saalbach/A bin (hoffentlich klappt es, 5-Gondeltour ) Mit der Seilbahn hoch und mit'm Leih-Rad runtersausen und das 5x, will heißen an die 5000 Hm am Tag!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Liebe Monsterkuh,
> Autobahn  , komm mal auf ne Tour vorbei wenn Du in der Gegend bist, wir haben hier schöne leckere Trails  die ich Dir dann gerne persönlich zeige!!!



Das glaub ich Dir !!! Aber pass auf, ich nehm das Angebot an    Das übel ist doch das auch die wirklich anspruchsvollen Trails auf allen Fotos total easy, eben und breit aussehen. 

bis morgen


----------



## Eike. (18. Mai 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> @ Eike: Ich wäre am Wochenende zu jeder Schandtat und Anfahrt mit dem Auto bereit (falls z. B. was im Bereich Ettlingen oder Bad Herrenalb geplant sein sollte). Sams- oder Sonntag und uhrzeittechnisch bin ich flexibel!



Vielleicht sollte ich doch eine Ausschreibung machen. Also geplant ist wie gesagt einmal die Runde vom Rennen (13km 440hm) und dann hoch zum Latschigfelsen und über den Westweg wieder runter. Dadurch kommen nochmal 15-20km und pi*daumen 600hm dazu. Es wird also schon eine knackige Tour werden. Aber wie gehabt - der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo und an Anstiegen wird immer wieder gewartet. 
Also wer Interesse hat, zeitlich bin ich bisher auch noch flexibel.


----------



## Eike. (18. Mai 2007)

@Patrick
Hast du das schon gesehen? Hoffentlich ist deine Gabel davon nicht betroffen.


----------



## Oskar1974 (18. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Patrick
> Hast du das schon gesehen? Hoffentlich ist deine Gabel davon nicht betroffen.



Ja hab ich gesehen,
aber mein Dealer meinte es ist halb so schlimm.
Er schaut es sich mal an, aber es soll wenn nötig leicht und schnell zu beheben sein.
Dann werde ich aber morgen mal meinen Plastikbomber spazieren fahren  
Grüße
Pat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Ja hab ich gesehen,
> aber mein Dealer meinte es ist halb so schlimm.
> Er schaut es sich mal an, aber es soll wenn nötig leicht und schnell zu beheben sein.
> Dann werde ich aber morgen mal meinen Plastikbomber spazieren fahren
> ...


Fuji, nicht Cannondale???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Mai 2007)

deleted


----------



## andi1969 (18. Mai 2007)

hi Felix und Pat ich drück euch mal die Daumen für den Maraton und *macht mir keine Schande* laßt mal ein paar von den Nasen am Berg stehen  

Gruss der Senior


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> hi Felix und Pat ich drück euch mal die Daumen für den Maraton und *macht mir keine Schande* laßt mal ein paar von den Nasen am Berg stehen
> 
> Gruss der Senior


Wir werden berichten!!!! Bin jetzt schon nervös, wird aber schon werden!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Mai 2007)

@ Pat und Felix

Drück euch die Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (18. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> hi Felix und Pat ich drück euch mal die Daumen für den Maraton und *macht mir keine Schande* laßt mal ein paar von den Nasen am Berg stehen
> 
> Gruss der Senior



Hallo Senior ,
Hallo Dirk

danke fürs Daumen drücken!
Bin mal gespannt auf die Strecke ! Soll ja gleich nach dem Start ordentlich zu Sache gehen. Aber es sind ja zwei Runden zu fahren. Deshalb werde ich die Sache mal langsam angehen.
Machts gut 
Bis auf bald
Gruß
Pat


----------



## andi1969 (18. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Senior ,
> 
> danke fürs Daumen drücken!
> Bin mal gespannt auf die Strecke ! Soll ja gleich nach dem Start ordentlich zu Sache gehen. Aber es sind ja zwei Runden zu fahren. Deshalb werde ich die Sache mal langsam angehen.
> ...



Jo Pat man sieht sich mal wieder auf einer Ausfahrt.....  bin auf dem weg der Besserung(hoff ich mal endlich).....und obacht im Down Hill


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Mai 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> @ Pat und Felix
> 
> Drück euch die Daumen.


Danke!!!
So und jetzt kommt die Porton Nudeln, Erdinger Alkfrei ist schon im Glas, kann ja nichts mehr schief gehn!!


----------



## Trailhunter (18. Mai 2007)

Yeah, Felix beim CarboLoading.


----------



## Oskar1974 (18. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jo Pat man sieht sich mal wieder auf einer Ausfahrt bin auf dem weg der Besserung(hoff ich mal endlich).....und obacht im Down Hill



Wenns trocken ist, denke ich kann ich gut mithalten.
Aber bis aufs Blut muß ich's nicht wissen  
Ne Spaß beiseite. Ich pass auf.
Material und Kochen sind mir zu kostbar 
Gute Besserung 
Halt die Ohren steif
Gruß
Oskarchen


----------



## andi1969 (18. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Wenns trocken ist, denke ich kann ich gut mithalten.
> Aber bis aufs Blut muß ich's nicht wissen
> Ne Spaß beiseite. Ich pass auf.
> Material und Kochen sind mir zu kostbar
> ...




Ja wie der *Blutoskar* mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnchen volle Düse den Downhill runter....genau das wollte ich lesen. Pat ich bin Stolz auf Dich


----------



## speedygonzales (18. Mai 2007)

*Jungs viel Glück morgen beim Rennen!*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Mai 2007)

Ergebnisdienst bitte.


----------



## Eike. (19. Mai 2007)

Da bin ich wieder. An alle Langenbrand-Teilnehmer, macht euch auf richtig kernige Anstiege und unerwartet "trailige" Trails (leider auch bergauf  ) gefasst. Ich poste nachher noch das Profil und ein, zwei Bilder. Der erste Anstieg hat durchschnittlich 14% Steigung und ~120hm. Danach geht es zum Glück erstmal eine Weile bergab und die nächsten zwei Anstiege sind sehr human. Dann kommt ER allerdings, der erste Trail. 



_Ich: "Lieber Trail, netter Trail" 
Trailhalter: "Ach der mag nur spielen" 
Ich: "Warum zeigt er mir dann die Zähne???" _
Für etwa einen halben Kilometer geht es auf einem sehr schönen holprigen Waldtrail bergauf und nicht eine Möglichkeit zum überholen  Sowas bau ich alter Trail-Bergabfahrer bei meinen Touren nur in die andere Richtung ein.



Dann geht es auf einem breiteren Wiesentrail gemäßigter weiter und die Drängler können auch wieder vorbei. Danach geht es deutlich einfacher auf Schotter hoch und runter bevor dann der nächste Trail kommt. Erst geht es noch ganz nett auf einem breiten Trail dahin bis man an eine Gabelung kommt (Bild liefer ich nach). 



Hier hat sich gerächt, dass ich meine Montage mit der Strecke nicht dabei hatte. Also dachte ich mir ich nehm erst mal den oberen Weg. Das stellte sich als gar nicht so einfach (steil, Wurzeln, Steine) heraus bis der Weg praktisch im Gras verschwunden ist. Übrigens hat der Weg seinen Namen "Everglades" zu recht *matsch*, sieht nach der vierten Runde bestimmt etwas anders aus als heute 
Naja auf jeden Fall bin ich dann auf einen Weg gekommen von dem ich dummerweise dachte es wäre der falsche. Also bin ich das ganze Ding wieder runtergefahren  war zum Glück nicht weit aber unten hab ich dann doch schnell festgestellt, dass es tatsächlich der richtige Weg war, also wieder hoch *schnauf* beim zweiten mal isses schon einfacher. Ab da geht es eigentlich nur noch bergab. Allerdings bin ich von da aus direkt zum Parkplatz abgefahren weil ich eben die Strecke nicht dabei hatte. Die zweigt im unteren Teil nochmal ab und nimmt eine kleine Schleife zusätzlich.

So, das war also die Pflicht, Zeit wirds für die Kür - den Westweg  
Ach halt, ich sollte noch erwähnen, dass Jörg leider schon am ersten Traileinstieg aus dem Rennen, pardon der Tour, fiel. 



Nur wenige Sekunden nachdem ich das Bild von ihm gemacht habe sagte seine Hinterradnabe laut und deutlich "krack" und verschaffte sich einen zusätzlichen, axialen Freiheitsgrad was dazu führte, dass sich das Hinterrad nicht für eine feste Richtung entscheiden konnte und fröhlich herumschlackerte. Er nahm das vernünftigerweise zum Anlass zum Parkplatz zurückzuschieben und einen neuen LRS zu ordern 
Ok, ich hab mich also nach abgefahrener Rennrunde wieder den Berg hoch gequält (das linke Knie und der Rücken haben den anderen Körperteilen wohl einige Jahrzente Lebensalter vorraus  ) und mich nach einer ausgiebigen Rast am Latschigfelsen in den Westweg Richtung Forbach gestürtzt.
Schööööööööööööön  Deutlich flowiger als die andere Seite von der Badener Höhe aber mit ein paar gut zu bewältigenden Schlüsselstellen gewürzt. Obwohl ich einige eher einfache aber enge Kehren immer noch nicht geschafft habe konnte ich doch ein paar Stellen durchfahren die ich letztes Jahr noch mit großen Augen angeschaut habe  Die Bilder landen im Laufe des Abends in meinem Album. Es waren zwar einige Wanderer unterwegs aber alle haben sehr nett Platz gemacht wofür ich mich natürlich stets bedankt habe - so klappt das auch auf schmalen Wegen mit Wanderern und Bikern 

Jetzt muss ich erstmal ein paar Kohlenhydrate mit Soße einladen. Was gibt es denn von der Renn-Front zu berichten?

Edit: Ein paar Bilder eingebaut. Wusstet ihr, dass Smileys hier rationiert sind? (hier müsste ein schockierter Smiley stehen, aber ich bin am Limit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Mai 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Ergebnisdienst bitte.


Ergebnisse sind noch nicht online. 
Ersteinmal so viel, wir sind alle ohne defekt und sturzfrei angekommen und das beste, ich habe das Familienduell gewonnen und schwebe im siebten Himmel!!

Später mehr, bin fix und foxy!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ersteinmal so viel, wir sind alle ohne defekt und sturzfrei angekommen und das beste, ich habe das Familienduell gewonnen und schwebe im siebten Himmel!!



Glückwunsch.


----------



## andi1969 (19. Mai 2007)

Sauber alle wieder Gesund und Munter im Lande.......hab auch mal wieder am Trail geschnuppert und befriedigend durchgekommen 

Eike du willst uns wohl alle fertig machen oder  Deine Beschreibung macht nicht gerade Mut liest sich ganz heftig nach Aua am Berg....


----------



## Eike. (19. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Eike du willst uns wohl alle fertig machen oder  Deine Beschreibung macht nicht gerade Mut liest sich ganz heftig nach Aua am Berg....



Klingt viel schlimmer als es ist  da hat noch der schmerzende Rücken den Blickwinkel getrübt  Der erste Anstieg hats halt in sich, den sollte man in der ersten Runde nicht zu forsch angehen. Und auf dem Trail möchte ich halt nicht hinter mir feststecken, da fahr ich mein Tempo - ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste 

Ach ja, die Bilder vom Westweg sind jetzt auch online.
Profil gefällig? Der zweite Buckel gehört net dazu


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Mai 2007)

Äh, bei zwei von Deinen Bildern vermisse ich etwas den Weg. Oder gehört das so?


----------



## Eike. (19. Mai 2007)

Äh wie jetzt? Ein Minimum an Weg ist auf allen Bildern vorhanden. Oder hab ich im Album was durcheinander gebracht? Mal nachschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Mai 2007)

Ich will Dich nicht verunsichert.   Aber viel Weg sieht man auf einigen Bildern nicht.


----------



## andi1969 (19. Mai 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Ich will Dich nicht verunsichert.   Aber viel Weg sieht man auf einigen Bildern nicht.



*Trailhunter bitte.......ein Königreich für einen Trailhunter* aber Dirk hatt recht auf 2 Bilder vermisse ich auch sowas wie den Weg


----------



## Eike. (19. Mai 2007)

Weg ist im Zweifel der braune Streifen im Grün. Also nicht die senkrechten Streifen, das sind Bäume 
Zugegeben auf dem Bild muss man schon wissen wo man hinschauen muss, ist eher ein Panoramabild 




Wer noch was vermisst, auf Nachfrage zeichne ich gerne eine dezente rote Linie ein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wer noch was vermisst, auf Nachfrage zeichne ich gerne eine dezente rote Linie ein



... Danke, passt schon. Wollte nur sicher sein.


----------



## Oskar1974 (19. Mai 2007)

Hi,
wollte mich auch zurück melden.
War nett heute,
aber mit meiner eigenen Leistung bin ich nicht zu frieden !!! 
Erst im Verkehr stecken geblieben 
Bergab versägt worden und dann diejenigen wieder bergauf eingeholt 
Und so ging's die 46 KM immer und immer wieder 
Na  ja.
Glückwunsch an Felix  
Hier noch ein Foto vom Shortrace der BL Herren


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Mai 2007)

So Beine haben sich wieder leicht erhohlt. Danke für die Glückwünsche, war wirklich ein super Rennen. Habe meinen Schwager am ersten Berg attakiert und konnte dann die ganze Zeit vorne bleiben. War aber wirklich knapp, Ergebnislisten sind leider noch nicht online. Patrick hat sich ebenfalls wacker geschlagen. Es waren aber auch ein paar wirklich knifflige Stücke drinnen, glitschig, matschig und ein paar wirklich steile Anstiege und ebenso steile Abfahrten!!!

Hier Patrick, Dein erstes Teamgruppenfoto!!!


 Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Rennen.

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich wieder mit am Start und das Wochenende drauf Langenbrand?? Wer ist den jetzt mit dabei oder hat Interesse??
Eike ist gemeldet, ich werde sehr warhscheinlich mit fahren, wer noch??

Euch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Eike. (20. Mai 2007)

Falls jemand (wie ich) mit der Bahn zum Rennen in Langenbrand fahren wollte gibt es ein Problem. Ausgerechnet vom 1-8.6 fährt ein Schienenersatzverkehr zwischen Gaggenau und Gernsbach. Und die Busse nehmen häufig keine Fahrräder mit. Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Platz für mich im Auto frei?


----------



## Eike. (20. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Rennen.



Da hats direkt vor dir jemanden ganz schön geschmissen oder? Nach dieser Brücke (ist das Ding wirklich so steil wies aussieht?  ).


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da hats direkt vor dir jemanden ganz schön geschmissen oder? Nach dieser Brücke (ist das Ding wirklich so steil wies aussieht?  ).


Nein steiler, das auf dem Bild ist mein Freund und Konkurent, das heftige war aber der Sprung im Anschluß!!!! Mich hats da ebenfalls fast zerlgegt!!!

Wollte mit dem Auto nach Langenbrand, im Twingo, passt aber soeben mein Bike rein, hätte Dich sonst gerne mitgenommen!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> das auf dem Bild ist mein Freund und Konkurent(



 die Aktion war aber sauber, oder? 

Nachdem wir ihn nun alle kennen, wird er sicher nicht mehr mit uns biken wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Mai 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> die Aktion war aber sauber, oder?


Nicht der auf dem Boden sondern im Downhill  !!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Mai 2007)

... und ich dachte schon.  

Wie gehts eigentlich Deiner Baldschwägerin? Ist sie sehr enttäuscht bzw. gabs hinterher Beziehungskrise?  

Du bist aber auch ein Schlimmer, dass Du absichtlich besser fährst. Wäre ja auch nicht nötig gewesen, oder?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Mai 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte schon.
> 
> Wie gehts eigentlich Deiner Baldschwägerin? Ist sie sehr enttäuscht bzw. gabs hinterher Beziehungskrise?
> 
> Du bist aber auch ein Schlimmer, dass Du absichtlich besser fährst. Wäre ja auch nicht nötig gewesen, oder?


Familienehre ist Familienehre, da wird nichts geschenkt!!!  Krise gabs keine, begeistert waren sie aber beide nicht  !! Der hat mich aber auch gejagt, ich kann Dir sagen, Durchschnittspuls von 180 bei guten 2h!!!


----------



## Trailhunter (21. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Trailhunter bitte.......ein Königreich für einen Trailhunter*



Was, wie, wo bitte? Bin zeitlich momentan etwas eingespannt und velotechnisch bleibt dann nur das RR. Ist in der wenigen Zeit eben das effektivste aber eben auf Trails nicht so der Hit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Jo, irgendwie ist auf dem Bild kein Weg so recht auszumachen. In Natura aber sicher erkennbar.


----------



## Eike. (21. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Jo, irgendwie ist auf dem Bild kein Weg so recht auszumachen. In Natura aber sicher erkennbar.



Endlich jemand vom Fach der mich versteht  Wer mehr Weg braucht, ich könnte eine lauschige Autobahnbrücke empfehlen 

@Andi
Danke für den Tipp mit Cyclesport. Ich war heute da und hab jetzt die Endurogriffe feat. Hörnchen   (noch nicht montiert) und einen Speci Avatar 143 als Testsattel. Die erste Sitzprobe war vielversprechend und wenn die Temperatur sich mal wieder in ertragbare Bereiche verzieht wird ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## andi1969 (21. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Endlich jemand vom Fach der mich versteht  Wer mehr Weg braucht, ich könnte eine lauschige Autobahnbrücke empfehlen
> 
> @Andi
> Danke für den Tipp mit Cyclesport. Ich war heute da und hab jetzt die Endurogriffe feat. Hörnchen   (noch nicht montiert) und einen Speci Avatar 143 als Testsattel. Die erste Sitzprobe war vielversprechend und wenn die Temperatur sich mal wieder in ertragbare Bereiche verzieht wird ausgiebig getestet.



@EIKE     Bitte immer gern zu Hilfe ....                                                           ( *apropos die Sram 7.0 Kassette hat leider den 28 zu 32 Gangsprung)*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Mai 2007)

Nochmal wg. Langenbrand, wer kommt denn nun mit??


----------



## andi1969 (21. Mai 2007)

Ich binn mal mit 70% dabei wenn ich meine Kondition bis dahin auf die Reihe kriege..... mal abwarten, ist aber Im Kalender markiert Felix


----------



## Eike. (21. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> @EIKE     Bitte immer gern zu Hilfe ....                                                           ( *apropos die Sram 7.0 Kassette hat leider den 28 zu 32 Gangsprung)*



Naja, trotzdem Danke. 
Hab grad meine Standardrunde gedreht um den Sattel zu testen und der Enthusiasmus hat deutlich nachgelassen. Allerdings hatte ich auch kein Werkzeug dabei und die Sattelnase muss wohl noch etwas nach oben. Morgen wird nochmal getestet und dann hab ich auch Inbusschlüssel dabei um rumzuprobieren.
Dafür war die Fitness erfreulich gut und das Knie hat trotz verschärftem Tempo auch kaum Probleme gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (21. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> das Knie hat trotz verschärftem Tempo auch kaum Probleme gemacht



ich behaupte immer noch, dass deine Sitzposition bzw. Deine Sattelhöhe zu niedrig ist, und aus dem Grund Du schmerzen am Knie hast. 
Ohne dass Dein Bein durchgestreckt ist, könntest Du locker 10 cm Dein Sattel höher stellen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Mai 2007)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, habe mich soeben schlicht und ergreifend auch für Langenbrand gemeldet. 

@ Eike
wie wir das dann mit den Bikes machen müssen wir mal schauen, wie gesagt, mein Bike passt mit beiden Rädern raus gerade schräg in den Twingo.


----------



## Eike. (21. Mai 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ich behaupte immer noch, dass deine Sitzposition bzw. Deine Sattelhöhe zu niedrig ist, und aus dem Grund Du schmerzen am Knie hast.
> Ohne dass Dein Bein durchgestreckt ist, könntest Du locker 10 cm Dein Sattel höher stellen



Das muss täuschen. Ich kann den Sattel maximal noch zwei cm höher stellen, dann ist das Knie aber auch schon fast durchgedrückt und das mögen die Bänder gar nicht. Oder der Arsch rutscht auf dem Sattel hin und her wie man es als bei Kindern mit viel zu großen Bikes (der wächst da noch rein) sieht. Für hohes Tempo in der Ebene wäre ein etwas höherer Sattel vermutlich hilfreich aber mein Schwerpunkt liegt ja mehr im hoch und runter und bei niedriger Trittfrequenz bekommt man so eine bessere Kraftübertragung als wenn der Sattel am Anschlag steht.
Die Probleme hab ich normal auch nur wenn ich lange Schiebe- oder Tragepassagen habe weil das für die Beine immer eine ätzende Belastung ist. Beim normalen Fahren mit Clickies macht es selbst bei sehr langen Touren mit >1000hm keine Probleme. Das war jetzt einfach durch die Umstellung auf die Plattformpedale und das Fahren mit sehr viel Kraft während ich mich in den letzten zwei Jahren sehr an den runden Tritt gewöhnt hatte.



> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, habe mich soeben schlicht und ergreifend auch für Langenbrand gemeldet.
> 
> @ Eike
> wie wir das dann mit den Bikes machen müssen wir mal schauen, wie gesagt, mein Bike passt mit beiden Rädern raus gerade schräg in den Twingo.



Schön dann bin ich schonmal nicht alleine obwohl wir uns wahrscheinlich erst im Ziel wieder sehen  Wegen der Anfahrt frag ich mal beim KVV nach wie es mit dem Fahrrad im Bus aussieht. Im schlimmsten Fall fahr ich die 5km von Gaggenau nach Gernsbach zum warm werden. Vielleicht kann ich auch das Auto von meinem Bruder ausleihen. Irgendwie komm ich schon hin, keine Sorge.


----------



## rinsewind (22. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das muss täuschen. Ich kann den Sattel maximal noch zwei cm höher stellen, dann ist das Knie aber auch schon fast durchgedrückt und das mögen die Bänder gar nicht. Oder der Arsch rutscht auf dem Sattel hin und her wie man es als bei Kindern mit viel zu großen Bikes (der wächst da noch rein) sieht. Für hohes Tempo in der Ebene wäre ein etwas höherer Sattel vermutlich hilfreich aber mein Schwerpunkt liegt ja mehr im hoch und runter und bei niedriger Trittfrequenz bekommt man so eine bessere Kraftübertragung als wenn der Sattel am Anschlag steht.
> Die Probleme hab ich normal auch nur wenn ich lange Schiebe- oder Tragepassagen habe weil das für die Beine immer eine ätzende Belastung ist. Beim normalen Fahren mit Clickies macht es selbst bei sehr langen Touren mit >1000hm keine Probleme. Das war jetzt einfach durch die Umstellung auf die Plattformpedale und das Fahren mit sehr viel Kraft während ich mich in den letzten zwei Jahren sehr an den runden Tritt gewöhnt hatte.
> 
> 
> ...




hast du ne idee wie du das loskriegst? ich hab das naemlich auch, wenn ichs uebertreib und steile anstiege hochheiz hab ich am abend am rechten knie probleme. sattel hoch und runter stellen, auf clicl pedale umsteigen hats bisher nicht gebracht.

marco


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. Mai 2007)

@ Eike
wie erst im Ziel wieder??? willst Du mit Dein Hinterrad zeigen und im Ziel auf mit warten  oder Anschlag fahren um die Plätze der Brasilianer


----------



## Eike. (22. Mai 2007)

Das war eher andersrum gemeint. Wer von uns beiden hat denn bis dahin schon einige Marathons als Trainig absolviert  Da hilft mir meine Streckenkenntnis höchstens in der ersten Runde was. Merke: Wenn ich attackiere kann es nicht mehr weit nach oben sein 

@rinsewind
Wie gesagt, ich hab keine Probleme wenn ich mit Clickies fahre. Das Knie ist halt ein extrem belastetes Gelenk und macht deswegen oft Probleme. Wenn du länger/öfter Schmerzen hast solltest du aber mal zum Orthopäden gehen. Wenn sich da was entzündet und es nicht behandelt wird kann das ein Schuss ins Knie werden (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (22. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das war jetzt einfach durch die Umstellung auf die Plattformpedale und das Fahren mit sehr viel Kraft während ich mich in den letzten zwei Jahren sehr an den runden Tritt gewöhnt hatte.



Naja, wenn Du mit der Satteleinstellung auch bergauf gefahren bist, die da auf dem einem Bild zu sehen ist, dann würde mich das überhaupt nicht wundern, daß da sich das eine oder andere bzw. beide Knie melden.
Freeriding und optimale Kraftentfaltung auf Velos schließen sich eigentlich aus.
Und sollten eigentlich *alle* Einstellungen, die in puncto Pedal- u. Sattelstellung von Belang sind, stimmen, dann wäre der Besuch bei einem Orthopäden vielleicht doch ratsam. Allein der Auslösespielraum der Cleats kann so unterschiedlich sein, daß man glaubt ein gänzlich anderes Bike zu fahren.


----------



## Eike. (22. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Du mit der Satteleinstellung auch bergauf gefahren bist, die da auf dem einem Bild zu sehen ist, dann würde mich das überhaupt nicht wundern, daß da sich das eine oder andere bzw. beide Knie melden.



Du meinst vermutlich das Bild mit der komplett versenkten Teleskopsattelstütze oder? In der Stellung kommt man nicht mal auf den Ebene vorwärts ganz zu schweigen von bergauf. Ohne Schwerkraft geht da nix 

Aber kommen wir mal wieder zurück zum Thema. Ein langes Wochenende kündigt sich an


----------



## andi1969 (22. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> hast du ne idee wie du das loskriegst? ich hab das naemlich auch, wenn ichs uebertreib und steile anstiege hochheiz hab ich am abend am rechten knie probleme. sattel hoch und runter stellen, auf clicl pedale umsteigen hats bisher nicht gebracht.
> 
> marco



Schau mal ob dein Knie vor oder hinter der Pedalachse ist( Lot von der Kniescheibe aus messen, bei 3 Uhr Stellung der Kurbel) oder und deine Sattelpos. stimmt nicht, oder zu dicke Gänge Bergauf....falls Du Hilfe brauchst einfach PM schreiben


----------



## rinsewind (23. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Schau mal ob dein Knie vor oder hinter der Pedalachse ist( Lot von der Kniescheibe aus messen, bei 3 Uhr Stellung der Kurbel) oder und deine Sattelpos. stimmt nicht, oder zu dicke Gänge Bergauf....falls Du Hilfe brauchst einfach PM schreiben



ich loote nachher mal und meld mich =)


marco


----------



## Trailhunter (23. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Aber kommen wir mal wieder zurück zum Thema. Ein langes Wochenende kündigt sich an


Montag könnte ich.


----------



## rinsewind (23. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> ich loote nachher mal und meld mich =)
> 
> 
> marco



so hab mal hosen hochgekrempelt und ein bild gemacht. und nu?

marco


----------



## frenchy (23. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> so hab mal hosen hochgekrempelt und ein bild gemacht. und nu?
> 
> marco



Deine Sitzposition solltest du nach hinten verstellen:
Zitat:Die ideale Sattelposition finden Sie mit einem Lot: Diese muss bei waagerechter Pedalstellung (und korrekter Fußstellung auf dem Pedal) ausgehend von der Kniescheibe des vorderen Knies exakt durch die Pedalachse verlaufen. Ist das Lot vor der Achse, muss der Sattel weiter nach hinten geschoben werden. Bleibt das Lot hinter der Pedalachse, schieben Sie den Sattel nach vorn. Achten Sie beim Justieren darauf, dass das Rad gerade steht, andernfalls wird die Messung ungenau. Am einfachsten lässt sich Lot nehmen, wenn Sie auf dem Rad sitzen und ein Helfer misst.

hier weitere infos: http://www.agr-ev.de/html/page.asp?pageID=89#sitzhoehe


----------



## rinsewind (23. Mai 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Deine Sitzposition solltest du nach hinten verstellen:
> hier weitere infos: http://www.agr-ev.de/html/page.asp?pageID=89#sitzhoehe



danke, wird gleich gemacht =)

marco


----------



## Trailhunter (23. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> ... und nu?



*1.*






Mit d'r am häufigschte verwendete Buchse (bei den meisten wohl 'ne Bikehose mit Polster) uffs Rädle hocke, die Schlappe uff die Haxe (Bikeschuh) ziehe und dann sollte das Bein durchgestreckt sein wenn Du die Ferse uffs Pedal stellst. Alles klar?

*2.*





Pedal auf 3 Uhr (Vorsicht bei Digitaluhren !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.)

*3.*





Das Bild sollte selbsterklärend sein.

Ach ja. Bei Clickies schauen daß die Cleats so montiert sind, daß die Pedalachse und das Gelenk des "großen Onkels" auf einer gedachten Linie liegen. Mache ich immer mit 'ner Schnur um den Schuh.


----------



## rinsewind (23. Mai 2007)

so, und was mach ich jetzt? der sattel ist ganz hinten. weiter geht net =(

marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (23. Mai 2007)

Hmmm, vielleicht 'ne gekröpfte Sattelstütze oder eine mit Knick wie die von Specialized.
Ich hoffe der Rahmen passt Dir, denn das wäre dann wohl das größere Übel von allen und läßt sich mit den genannten Setups nur ganz minimal korrigieren.


----------



## rinsewind (23. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Hmmm, vielleicht 'ne gekröpfte Sattelstütze oder eine mit Knick wie die von Specialized.
> Ich hoffe der Rahmen passt Dir, denn das wäre dann wohl das größere Übel von allen und läßt sich mit den genannten Setups nur ganz minimal korrigieren.




wie seh ich ob mir der rahmen passt? das rad ist erst 3 monate alt...


marco


----------



## frenchy (23. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> wie seh ich ob mir der rahmen passt? das rad ist erst 3 monate alt...
> 
> 
> marco



1. Regel: Im stehen müssen 3 Finger aufeinander zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt passen (also nicht ganz vorn am Lenker, sondern hinten am Sattel)!! mehr ist dein Rahmen evtl. zu klein 

sonst probierst mal das hier:http://www.bikx.de/rahmenhoehe.php


----------



## rinsewind (23. Mai 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> 1. Regel: Im stehen müssen 3 Finger aufeinander zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt passen (also nicht ganz vorn am Lenker, sondern hinten am Sattel)!! mehr ist dein Rahmen evtl. zu klein
> 
> sonst probierst mal das hier:http://www.bikx.de/rahmenhoehe.php




bei kalten wetter, oder bei warmen?

also bei den aktuellen aussentemperaturen passen ca 2 finger zwischen rahmen und klicker.

marco


----------



## frenchy (23. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> bei kalten wetter, oder bei warmen?
> 
> also bei den aktuellen aussentemperaturen passen ca 2 finger zwischen rahmen und klicker.
> 
> marco



   

tja  sollte eigentlich passen...oder sind die amerikaner (cannondale) anders gebaut? 

Einfach mit dem link mal probieren!!


----------



## Eike. (23. Mai 2007)

Die Regel ist noch aus den Zeiten der Diamantrahmen. Bei den heutigen Rahmenformen sagt das leider gar nichts mehr aus da die Oberrrohre oft sehr viel weiter runtergezoge sind als früher. In dem Fall scheint ja auch nicht die Rahmenhöhe das Problem zu sein (wenn es überhaupt eins gibt) sondern die Länge. Da ließe sich wirklich durch eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze wie sie oft bei Specialized verbaut wird helfen.


----------



## rinsewind (23. Mai 2007)

ich fahr jetzt mal so und schau was mein knie dazu meint.

marco


----------



## Trailhunter (23. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> wie seh ich ob mir der rahmen passt? das rad ist erst 3 monate alt...



Jetzt muß ich echt mal fragen wie Du beim Kauf des Bikes vorgegangen bist? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*"Farbe und Form gefällt ... also das Bike nehme ich."*
Eine Probefahrt ist doch eigentlich das mindeste und in der Preisklasse sollte auch ein Verkäufer auf gewisse Dinge acht geben.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> ich fahr jetzt mal so und schau was mein knie dazu meint.
> 
> marco



also hab mal Dein Foto angesehen, frag mal im Bunny( oder im EBAY) nach eine gekröpften Sattelstütze. So wie das aussieht mußt Du mind. 3cm nach hinten,daher die Probleme mit dem Knie.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (23. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Regel ist noch aus den Zeiten der Diamantrahmen....



 So alt bin ich ja schon...


----------



## rinsewind (23. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich echt mal fragen wie Du beim Kauf des Bikes vorgegangen bist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab mir das vom verkaeufer ausmessen lassen. probefahrt hab ich gemacht, ich bin ja nicht mit dem handling usw unzufrieden. und knie probleme hast nicht nach 5 km. 




marco


----------



## Eike. (23. Mai 2007)

Ich würde einfach mal den Hauptvorteil vom Kauf beim Händler gegenüber einem Versender ausspielen. Mit dem Rad hinfahren und ihm dein Problem schildern. Der kann dir dann vermutlich besser helfen als wir über das Internet mit nur Bildern. Auf den Bildern kann das schon bei leichten Abweichungen in der Perpektive leicht ganz anders aussehen als in der Realität.


----------



## Trailhunter (23. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> ich hab mir das vom verkaeufer ausmessen lassen. probefahrt hab ich gemacht, ich bin ja nicht mit dem handling usw unzufrieden. und knie probleme hast nicht nach 5 km.



So far, so good, aber wenn ich mir ein Bike kaufe, und bei deinem ist es ja auch nicht eins wo man mal schnell mit dem Eimer "Alpina" im OBI erwirbt, da macht man sich doch vorher kundig, denn ab der Preisklasse ist es eben mal ein Sportgerät und kein simples Fahrrad mehr und da bin ich als Kunde knallhart. Denn mit der Kenntnis der erforderlichen Körpermaße kann ich bei einer Sitzprobe beim Händler feststellen ob das Bike passt.
Wenn das Bike 3 Monate alt ist, dann sollte ein Umtausch locker möglich sein.
Immerhin hat der Händler damals entweder gepennt, keine Ahnung oder Dir wissentlich ein Bike in falscher Größe angedreht. Er kann sich ja aussuchen was auf ihn zutrifft. 
Zumindest sollte man mit dem Zubehör nicht ein Riesenzinober haben damit letztendlich das Bike passt.
Bei 'ner Gabel erhöhe ich z.B. auch nicht großartig die Vorspannung wenn ich zuviel Sag habe, sondern tausche gleich die Feder.
Also, good luck.


----------



## rinsewind (23. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> So far, so good, aber wenn ich mir ein Bike kaufe, und bei deinem ist es ja auch nicht eins wo man mal schnell mit dem Eimer "Alpina" im OBI erwirbt, da macht man sich doch vorher kundig, denn ab der Preisklasse ist es eben mal ein Sportgerät und kein simples Fahrrad mehr und da bin ich als Kunde knallhart. Denn mit der Kenntnis der erforderlichen Körpermaße kann ich bei einer Sitzprobe beim Händler feststellen ob das Bike passt.
> Wenn das Bike 3 Monate alt ist, dann sollte ein Umtausch locker möglich sein.
> Immerhin hat der Händler damals entweder gepennt, keine Ahnung oder Dir wissentlich ein Bike in falscher Größe angedreht. Er kann sich ja aussuchen was auf ihn zutrifft.
> Zumindest sollte man mit dem Zubehör nicht ein Riesenzinober haben damit letztendlich das Bike passt.
> ...



ich werd mal vorsprechen. ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden bei bunnyhop. kleine wehwehchen werden unbuerokratisch kostenfrei behoben, wenns schnell gehen muss, kriegt man noch schnell unterwegs nen platten gerichtet und kann seine kollegen wieder einholen.

da ich kein bock hatte mich vorher einzulesen bin ich vorher ein shops abgelaufen, und der bunny war der einzige, von dem ich eben nicht das gefuehl habe ueber den tisch gezogen zu werden.

versand, oder ein weit entfernter haendler kommt fuer mich nicht in frage. ich will da hin fahren koennen und sagen koennen "das is von dir, da mach". da zahl ich dann auch gern ein paar euro mehr als den besten preis im internet.

zu der sitzposition hab ich mal ein bisschen im netz rumgestoebert. da gibts wohl genau so viele meinungen wie fahrradfahrer.

der eine sagt den sattel lieber ein bisschen tiefer beim mountainbike, der naechste sagte fersen muessen das pedal erreichen.

ich weiss net, das ist ein L rahmen. ich bin 178cm. 

dasselbe rad in nem groesseren rahmen war nicht da, aber andere.

da war ich auch drauf:  aber wenn ich absteig und die kronjuwelen streicheln das rad, dann hab ich kein gutes gefuehl, schon gar net wenns ins gelaende geht....


ich probiers jetzt ma das we aus und wenns net passt reit ich bei bunnys vor...


marco


----------



## Eike. (23. Mai 2007)

Die üblichen Einstelltipps sind natürlich immer nur grobe Richtwerte. Je nach persönlichen Vorlieben und Fahrstil gibt es da reichlich Spielraum. Richtig ist es genau dann wenn sich auf dem Bike wohlfühlt. Wenn jemand anders dann der Meinung ist, die Postition wäre falsch - was solls. Nur wenn es eben Probleme (schmerzende Gelenke) gibt muss man nach der Ursache suchen. Ein L Rahmen bei 178cm dürfte für sportliche Fahrweise im Allgemeinen auch durchaus richtig sein.
Lass dich nicht verrückt machen. Wie schon gesagt ist es sehr schwer so etwas aus der Ferne nur anhand von Bildern zu beurteilen. Vielleicht kommen die Schmerzen ja auch einfach nur daher, dass du erst mit dem Biken angefangen hast und deine Beine sich einfach noch nicht auf die neuen Belastungen eingestellt haben.



> ich probiers jetzt ma das we aus und wenns net passt reit ich bei bunnys vor...


Das ist die richtige Methode


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (23. Mai 2007)

Nimm zusätzlich noch das Bild mit wo Du quasi schon alles am Sattel ausgereizt hast. Ob die Knieprobleme vom Biken kommen ist dann erstmal zweitrangig. Zumindest passt das Bike ja so nicht. Auch wenn im Netz zig Varianten von Sitzpositionen kursieren, so sollte man doch von der allgemein gültigen Variante ausgehen, denn diese ist rahmenunabhängig da das Dreieck Sitz-Lenker-Pedale vom Körper und nicht vom Rahmen vorgegeben wird.
Richtig gute Shops haben Setup-Rahmen wo man sich draufsetzt, alles optimal eingestellt wird und die Maße dann auf den Bikerahmen übernommen werden.
Die Maße Sitz-Pedale sind bis auf DH- und Hardcorefreerider bei allen Bikes (RR und Triathlonräder ausgenommen) gleich. Die Unterschiede zwischen CC-Feilen und Tourenbikes sind lediglich in der Oberrohrlänge und Sattelüberhöhung zu suchen.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Mai 2007)

@ rinsewind   das Bike must Du nicht tauschen aber eine Sattelstütze mit Setback wirst du brauchen ,weil das lot vom Knie durch die Pedalachse fallen soll.Max 1cm dahinter ....


----------



## Eike. (23. Mai 2007)

Naja die einen sagen das Lot von der Kniescheibe, die anderen vom Unterschenkelhalskopf (ist weiter hinten). So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Mai 2007)

Was fährst Du für Pedale?

Knieschmerzen können auch von der falschen Position auf dem Pedal kommen.


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo Dirk,

wie gehts denn So ??!!
Gruß
Pat


----------



## Trailhunter (23. Mai 2007)

@rinsewind
Bring das Bike zum Händler und schau welche Optionen man Dir anbietet.
Ein Bike mit passenden Rahmen (Eike hat recht, bei den Bildern kommt es auf die Perspektive an) wäre natürlich die beste Lösung, da Du dann eben noch den Spielraum mit dem Zubehör hast.
Ansonsten passt man dein jetziges Bike eben mit dem Zubehör an. Letztendlich muß es passen. Wie, sollte Sorge deines Händlers sein, der Dir das Bike verkauft hat.
Fährst Du mit Clickies?

@Dirk
Und, was macht die Schulter? Was war eigentlich der Auslöser für den damailgen Abflug?


----------



## rinsewind (24. Mai 2007)

ich fahr die shimano PD-M647.

bin auf clickies umgestiegen wegen dem knie, und hab seither auch weniger probleme. vielleicht hab ichs anfangs auch uebertrieben. los ging das problem, als ich 3 tage hintereinander ne 40km tour uebern eichels/michaelsberg gefahren bin.
mal sehen, vielleicht bringts die sattelposition und das training.

es ist halt ein wenig frustrierend, dass konditionel noch gut was ginge, aber die knie einen strich durch die rechnung machen... 

bisher hat mir eigentlich immer die kondition nen strich durch die rechnung gemacht...

marco


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Mai 2007)

Da kommen vielleicht mehrere Faktoren zusammen. 

Zum einen die ungewohnte Sitzposition auf dem neuen Rad, die stärkere Belastung durch das für den Körper ungewohnt hohe km-Pensum und dann die Klickies.

Bei der Pedalposition rate ich Dir folgendes, da ich das Problem anfangs auch hatte: Steh mal mit beiden Füßen nebeneinander auf den Boden und schau mal, ob dann die Fußinnenkanten bei Dir wirklich parallel stehen, oder ob deine Normalstellung eher offener oder geschlossener ist. Ich z.b. laufe etwas nach innen und so sind auch meine Cleats eingestellt, wenn ich auf dem Pedal stehe. Zusätzlich hat Du jetzt eingeklickt je nach Pedal 5 - 10° seitliches Spiel mit dem Dein Fuß sich seine Optimalstellung suchen kann. 

Positioniere den Cleate unter dem Fußballen mittig. Sattelstütze gilt wie Trailhunter geschrieben hat Radschuhe Ferse auf Pedal Fuß strecken - Knie dabei durchdrücken.

@ Trailhunter
Vermutlich Müdigkeit-Unachtsamkeit-Dummheit. Von allem ein bißchen.

@Pat
OP ist gut verlaufen. Muss in vier Wochen in Reha.


----------



## Trailhunter (24. Mai 2007)

Naja, wie gesagt, check das mit dem Rad und deiner Sitzposition mal ab und dann wirste sehen wie sich das auf deine Knie auswirkt.
Schau nur daß Du zum Saisoneinstieg bzw. als Neueinsteiger nicht gleich die knackigsten Anstiege mit den dicksten Gängen wählst. Versuche eine hohe Trittfrequenz zu fahren, da dies der menschlichen Muskulatur eher zuträglich ist als wenn Dir die Muskelfasern bald um die Ohren fatzen. Zudem biste besser beraten wenn Du für den Konditionsaufbau relaxt über 'nen längeren Zeitraum im flachen Gelände radelst. Von Hambrücken Richtung Norden (bin da von Wiesental her auch öfters unterwegs) haste da mehr als genug Möglichkeiten. Dann da ein paar Sprints einzubauen legt schonmal den Grundstein um dann an Anstiegen die Kraftausdauer zu stärken und somit auch die Bänder und Gelenke ans Knackige zu gewöhnen.
Und wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, dann baue auch etwas Krafttraining mit ein. Ob daheim auf der Isomatte oder im Studio. Denn gerade beim Mountainbiking ist die Rumpf- und Armmuskulatur mehr gefordert als auf dem RR. Gerade bergab auf Singletrails. Aber eben nicht übertreiben, da Muskeln Sauerstoff verbrauchen und das übermäßige mehr an Muckies Dir dann wieder die Kondition zunichte macht.
So, muß los, noch ein paar Gewichte stemmen gehen.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Mai 2007)

@ Dirk   schöhn wieder was von dir zu lesen  alles gut überstanden oder......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> @ Dirk   schöhn wieder was von dir zu lesen  alles gut überstanden oder......



naja. bin die nächsten 12 Wochen nur Stammtischfähig.


----------



## Trailhunter (24. Mai 2007)

@Dirk
Pass auf daß die Dich in der Reha nicht mit was einreiben wo auf der Dopingliste steht.
Die drei schnellsten beim SM-DH müssen nämlich Pipi machen und wer erwischt wird muß beim nächsten Stammtisch 'ne Runde Free-Dope geben.


----------



## Oskar1974 (24. Mai 2007)

Wann ist denn nun der erste Stammtisch ???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (25. Mai 2007)

*ANDI´S Kellerfund Flohmarkt:* 

1x Sram 7.0 Ritzelpack 11-34, ca 200km Gelaufen-20Euro
1x Spank white Grips( leichte Kratzer)  15 Euro
1x Satz 26x2,1 Racing Ralf Faltreifen  10Euro
1x Satz Specialized Enduro 2.25 S-Works Faltreifen 15 Euro
1x Racing Ralf 26x2.4 Faltreifen 2x benutzt 25 Euro


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. Mai 2007)

Der erste Stammtisch hat bereits spontan stattgefunden!!! 
Heute Morgens stehe ich im Bunny Hop Shop, zwecks Reklamation, plötzlich steht der Andi im Laden und möchte sich ein paar Reifen zurücklegen lassen. Wir quatschen und quatschen, in der Zeit schlägt der Felix noch eine neue 180er Scheibe mit entsprechender Bremszange raus. Dann siehe da steht der Patrick mit Deluxebike und Bikeklamotten im Laden, um sein Bike einstellen zu lassen. So stehen die 3 Brasilianer im Bunny Hop und halten den ersten spontanen Stammtisch ab. Patrick und ich sind dann im Anschluß noch eine schöne Bolztour rund um Weingarten gefahren, mit 52Km und 600Hm, bei gefühlten 55°C im Schatten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!

Patrick konnte ich auch noch für Langenbrand gewinnen, so dass wir nun zu 4 dort antreten werden  !!!


----------



## andi1969 (25. Mai 2007)

Jo war schon ein lustiger Zufall wollte eigendlich garnicht nach Bruchsal  aber weil meine Pulsuhr spinnt hat´s sich so ergeben...... hab dann auch noch 24 km abgenudelt bei der Schweine Hitze(ganz langsam garkochen)


----------



## Eike. (25. Mai 2007)

Na da haben wir ja alle was getan  Ich fand die Temperatur jetzt gar nicht so schlimm wie erwartet. Im Wald wars angenehm solang ich in Bewegung war  Zweimal hab ich angehalten um den Sattel einzustellen und jedesmal war ich in Sekunden klatschnass *tropf*
Für morgen hab ich eine schöne Tour zusammengebastelt mit den Wattkopf-Highlights und unter zwei Stunden (naja im gemütlicheren Tourtempo etwa 2h).


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na da haben wir ja alle was getan  Ich fand die Temperatur jetzt gar nicht so schlimm wie erwartet. Im Wald wars angenehm solang ich in Bewegung war  Zweimal hab ich angehalten um den Sattel einzustellen und jedesmal war ich in Sekunden klatschnass *tropf*
> Für morgen hab ich eine schöne Tour zusammengebastelt mit den Wattkopf-Highlights und unter zwei Stunden (naja im gemütlicheren Tourtempo etwa 2h).


oooohhhh das hört sich gut an, wie gesagt, ich meld mich dann via Handy!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Mai 2007)

@ Eike
Habe mir soeben mal die Ergebnisse '06 von Langenbrand angeschaut. Da habe ich mich mal wirklich verschätzt  , wenn unser Teamcrack letztes Jahr 1:27 gebraucht habe, dann bin ich auch mit 2h zufrieden!!! Wir werden sehen!!

Patrick, angemeldet??? 

Wg. Treffpunkt sollten wir 4 uns auch nochmal absprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (27. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Andis Tipps.....



Hallo Andi,

ich muß mal einen kleinen Dank los werden. Dein Tipp mit einer Reba-Gabel war der richtige Tipp 
Ich hatte gestern und heute das Vergnügen, dies auf meinen momentanen Favoritentrails zu testen. 
Das "Feintuning" der Gabel mache ich irgendwann, wenn ich mehr Lust und Zeit habe, aber das jetzige Setup ist doch, aus meiner Sicht, beachtlich gut. 

Es liegen schon Welten dazwischen, wenn man von ner Gabel mit Stahlfedern auf ne Luftgabel umsteigt 

Ich werde mich demnächst mal wieder in eine Eichelberg-, Wattkopf oder Ähnlichetour einklinken, sofern es der Zeitpunkt zulässt wenn eine startet.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Mai 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> 
> ich muß mal einen kleinen Dank los werden. Dein Tipp mit einer Reba-Gabel war der richtige Tipp
> Ich hatte gestern und heute das Vergnügen, dies auf meinen momentanen Favoritentrails zu testen.
> ...



Bitte mounty,

immer gern geholfen...... 

Hast Du das Reba Zerlegeanleitung aus dem Netz runtergeladen??????falls nicht ich kann Dir Meins kopieren.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Mai 2007)

Habe soeben noch ne Rennveranstaltung um die Ecke gefunden, qwasi ein Pflichttermin!!! Turmbergrennen
Ich werde auf jeden Fall dort starten, geht ja vor meiner Haustür los!!!


----------



## Eike. (27. Mai 2007)

Ne so ein Uphill-Rennen gebe ich mir nicht. In 5 Minuten hochhetzen und dann tot vom Bock fallen


----------



## rinsewind (27. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ne so ein Uphill-Rennen gebe ich mir nicht. In 5 Minuten hochhetzen und dann tot vom Bock fallen




zumal ich das grad gestern hatte....


marco


----------



## Eike. (27. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> zumal ich das grad gestern hatte....



Hmm, diese Beschwerden häufen sich bei meinen "gemütlichen Hausrunden" 
Bin ich zu stark seit ihr zu schwach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rinsewind (27. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hmm, diese Beschwerden häufen sich bei meinen "gemütlichen Hausrunden"
> Bin ich zu stark seit ihr zu schwach



dein rad ist einfach leichter ;-)


marco

http://www.seid-seit.de/


----------



## Oskar1974 (27. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ne so ein Uphill-Rennen gebe ich mir nicht. In 5 Minuten hochhetzen und dann tot vom Bock fallen



Hi,
wenn du's in 5 Min. schaffst,dann ziehe ich den Hut vor Dir  
 
Gruß
Pat


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn du's in 5 Min. schaffst,dann ziehe ich den Hut vor Dir



Er braucht nur deshalb solange, weil er noch Bilder machen will. 

Ich wäre auch gerne mitgefahren. Leider fängt da erst meine Reha an, wenn alles glatt läuft.

Komm aber zuschauen.


----------



## iTom (27. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Bitte mounty,
> 
> immer gern geholfen......
> 
> Hast Du das Reba Zerlegeanleitung aus dem Netz runtergeladen??????falls nicht ich kann Dir Meins kopieren.



Die Zerlegeanleitung wird dann wohl bei einem Wartungsintervall notwendig werden. Wenn es nicht zu viel Umstände macht, natürlich gerne. Oder vielleicht auch nur einen Link schicken, falls die Anleitung zig MByte groß sein sollte. 

Danke im voraus
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Eike. (27. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> dein rad ist einfach leichter ;-)


Meine Gabel hat zwei Holme, ist also schonmal doppelt so schwer 




rinsewind schrieb:


> http://www.seid-seit.de/



Ich bin zum Glück lange genug aus der Schule, das*s* das keinen mehr interessiert  Ich schreib wie ih moag, und manchmal auch wie meine Tastatur mag  Wenn mal ein Buchstabe fehlt oder Groß-/Kleinschreibung verkehrt ist hat meine Funktastatur mal wieder einen Aussetzer gehabt. 




Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn du's in 5 Min. schaffst,dann ziehe ich den Hut vor Dir
> 
> Gruß
> Pat



Entweder in 5 oder gar nicht


----------



## andi1969 (27. Mai 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Die Zerlegeanleitung wird dann wohl bei einem Wartungsintervall notwendig werden. Wenn es nicht zu viel Umstände macht, natürlich gerne. Oder vielleicht auch nur einen Link schicken, falls die Anleitung zig MByte groß sein sollte.
> 
> Danke im voraus
> Gruß
> Tom



*Nö ist kein Problem*, ein paar Kleinigkeiten mußt du schon selber warten..... ist halt kein Stahlfedergabel reagiert etwas empindlicher


----------



## andi1969 (27. Mai 2007)

......wer hatt am Montag lust zu biken?????Aber nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt .........Lockere Tour egal wo...


----------



## Oskar1974 (27. Mai 2007)

So wars heute in Offenburg beim Weltcup :kotz:


----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ......wer hatt am Montag lust zu biken?????Aber nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt .........Lockere Tour egal wo...



Zu dir oder zu mir?  Wenn das Wetter mitmacht (=kein Regen) würde mir eine lockere Runde durchaus in den Plan passen. Sieht aber leider eher nich danach aus.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Mai 2007)

Gut, dann hetze ich mich eben alleine den Berg hoch!!!! Ist mal was anderes, zudem es sich für mich wirklich anbietet, da ich 10m vom Start entfernt wohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (28. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Gut, dann hetze ich mich eben alleine den Berg hoch!!!! Ist mal was anderes, zudem es sich für mich wirklich anbietet, da ich 10m vom Start entfernt wohne.



Ne mußte nicht .
Ich jag dich  
Am 23.6. um 14.00 H gehts los  
Gruß
Pat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Ne mußte nicht .
> Ich jag dich
> Am 23.6. um 14.00 H gehts los
> Gruß
> Pat









Ist ja ganz Dein Metier  , bring Dein Canyon mit, ich werde mein HT auch noch mit diesem hier bestücken





.

Ich habe mich gestern auch gleich angemeldet und die 8 überwiesen.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Zu dir oder zu mir?  Wenn das Wetter mitmacht (=kein Regen) würde mir eine lockere Runde durchaus in den Plan passen. Sieht aber leider eher nich danach aus.



Hatt sich erledigt "scheiß Wetter auch "  nur Regen usw....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hatt sich erledigt "scheiß Wetter auch "  nur Regen usw....


Kann mich nur anschließen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







naja, nächstes WE gehts dafür richtig zur Sache, hoffentlich haben wir dann wieder Sonnenschein


----------



## andi1969 (28. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Ne mußte nicht .
> Ich jag dich
> Am 23.6. um 14.00 H gehts los
> Gruß
> Pat





Guuut dann jag ich euch hinterher.....


----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hatt sich erledigt "scheiß Wetter auch "  nur Regen usw....



Das waren in etwas meine Gedanken als ich mich vor kurzem  aus dem Bett gewälzt habe.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Guuut dann jag ich euch hinterher.....


Du auch!!!! wieder unter MTB-Brasilianer??!!


----------



## andi1969 (28. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Du auch!!!! wieder unter MTB-Brasilianer??!!



Jaaaa in einem Anfall von Wahnsinn  ....wollte schon letztes Jahr mal mitmachen und nu sin wir schon 3


----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte übrigens noch einen Vorschlag wegen der Stammtischlokalität. Gestern hab ich mich mit Freunden im Cubanita getroffen. Das ist grad ums Eck vom Brasil (beim Kino-Parkplatz) und ein ganzes Stück größer, außerdem kann man auch draußen sitzen  Und wenigstens bleiben wir auf dem richtigen Kontinent  Oder zählt man Cuba schon zu Nordamerika???



andi1969 schrieb:


> Jaaaa in einem Anfall von Wahnsinn  ....wollte schon letztes Jahr mal mitmachen und nu sin wir schon 3



Ich mach dann das jubelnde Publikum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich mach dann das jubelnde Publikum



Au ja aber bitte im Röckchen und mit Pompoms


----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Au ja aber bitte im Röckchen und mit Pompoms



Glaub mir das willst du ganz sicher nicht


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jaaaa in einem Anfall von Wahnsinn  ....wollte schon letztes Jahr mal mitmachen und nu sin wir schon 3


Ihr seid sooooo geil Jungs, ich mach ein Vorschlag für ein Rennen, setz den Link rein und schon meldet sich einer an.
Wie schon gesagt, werde mir die Rennradreifen für's MTB aufziehen und dann ab!! Absofort werde ich jeden Abend 4x auf dem Turmberg drücken.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Mai 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Glaub mir das willst du ganz sicher nicht



Dooch das gibt ungeahnte Rekortzeiten bergauf  ......



@ Felix   Mit gleichgesinnten Irren machts halt mehr Spass oder.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> @ Felix   Mit gleichgesinnten Irren machts halt mehr Spass oder.....



deswegen habe ich mich Euch Brasilianern angeschlossen  !!!


----------



## andi1969 (29. Mai 2007)

Morgääähhn,

So wir sollten mal absprechen wo und wann wir uns am Sonntag treffen, weil die Fahrzeit scheint so um 1,5 STD zu betragen und wir sollten mind. 1 STD vorher da sein..... ( habe leider Spähtschicht bis um 23.30 , Antwort nur Morgens)

gruss Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (29. Mai 2007)

@ andi, felix

Hallo Jungs,
ich fahr nicht mit.
Ich denke die Strecke ist zu schwierig für mich.
Und schon wieder runter schieben will ich nicht
Nehmt es mir nicht übel.
Viel Spaß
Gruß
Pat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ich fahr nicht mit.
> Ich denke die Strecke ist zu schwierig für mich.
> Und schon wieder runter schieben will ich nicht
> Nehmt es mir nicht übel.


Hääääää, ich kann nichts lesen, ich glaube mein Monitor ist defekt  , ich habe nur gelesen *Du kommst mit*, das ist doch richtig!!!! Laß mich nicht mit einer russischen Inkassogesellschaft drohen!!!


----------



## Trailhunter (29. Mai 2007)

Suche bei akzeptablen Wetter 'nen Mitstreiter (RR, weil nur 2h Zeit) für Samstag.
2-3x Michaelsberg als Intervall schwebt mir vor.
MTB-mäßig kann ich erst wieder am 10.06. und dies ist auch der einzigste Termin. Im Juli sieht es wieder besser aus.
Bis dahin.


----------



## Eike. (29. Mai 2007)

Patrick die Abfahrten in Langenbrand sind ausschließlich auf Schotter/Asphalt. Die Trails gehen nur Bergauf und in der Ebene.


----------



## rinsewind (30. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Suche bei akzeptablen Wetter 'nen Mitstreiter (RR, weil nur 2h Zeit) für Samstag.
> 2-3x Michaelsberg als Intervall schwebt mir vor.
> MTB-mäßig kann ich erst wieder am 10.06. und dies ist auch der einzigste Termin. Im Juli sieht es wieder besser aus.
> Bis dahin.



wiesental->michaelsberg->eichelsberg->wiesental sollte doch locker gehen in 2h mitm mountainbike. ich mach das von hambruecken aus in 1h40 (nicht dass das spass machen wuerde, aber es geht), und ich bin beim besten willen nicht der fitteste.


marco


----------



## andi1969 (30. Mai 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> @ andi, felix
> 
> Hallo Jungs,
> ich fahr nicht mit.
> ...



Mensch Pat zier Dich ned so....so schwierig wirds nicht..... hab mir Bilder in der Galerie angeschaut sind keine Trailabfahrten zu sehen... nur bergauf ansonst auf Strasse und Schotter.


----------



## Trailhunter (30. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> wiesental->michaelsberg->eichelsberg->wiesental sollte doch locker gehen in 2h mitm mountainbike. ich mach das von hambruecken aus in 1h40 (nicht dass das spass machen wuerde, aber es geht), und ich bin beim besten willen nicht der fitteste.



Michaelsberg hatte ich als Intervall geplant, nicht als Wendepunkt der Tour. Hin und zurück ist da weit unter 2h möglich.
Wollte dann von da über Philippsburg eigentlich wieder nach Wiesental


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Morgääähhn,
> 
> So wir sollten mal absprechen wo und wann wir uns am Sonntag treffen, weil die Fahrzeit scheint so um 1,5 STD zu betragen und wir sollten mind. 1 STD vorher da sein..... ( habe leider Spähtschicht bis um 23.30 , Antwort nur Morgens)
> 
> gruss Andi


um mal zu Deiner Frage und Planung des WE's zurückzukommen, was haltet ihr von Abfahrt 9-9:15Uhr von Durlach aus gerechnet, müsste doch eigentlich reichen, oder?? Hier mal die Strecke....


----------



## Eike. (30. Mai 2007)

Also ich muss mit der Bahn um 8.13 in Karlsruhe abfahren und bin dann wenn alles glatt geht (müssen ausgerechnet dieses Wochenende die Gleise abreißen ) um 9:28 in Langenbrand. Dann hab ich noch eine Bahn als Puffer. Aber 25min sollten reichen um mit dem Rad von Gaggenau nach Gernsbach zu fahren (wenn ich mich nicht verfranze ).
Kann ich bei einem von euch eine Tasche mit Duschzeug und Wechselklamotten im Auto deponieren? Wollte das Zeug nicht im Rennen mit mir rumschleppen 

Ich hab noch ein Höhenprofil für den Lenker gebastelt. Achtung, die KM stimmen nicht weil die Einführungsschleife fehlt und am Schluss fehlt auch ein bischen was. Aber die Anstiege müssten von der Länge und den HM passen. Starthöhe ist 270m


----------



## rinsewind (30. Mai 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Michaelsberg hatte ich als Intervall geplant, nicht als Wendepunkt der Tour. Hin und zurück ist da weit unter 2h möglich.
> Wollte dann von da über Philippsburg eigentlich wieder nach Wiesental




ja wieso sagst dann du hast keine zeit fuers mountainbike? versteh ich nich...

marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (30. Mai 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> ja wieso sagst dann du hast keine zeit fuers mountainbike? versteh ich nich...



Weil ich die Tour (Wiesental - Bruchsal - Blankenloch - KA-Forschungszentrum - Philippsburg - Wiesental) mit dem MTB nie und nimmer in 2h schaffe. Zumal wenn ich den Michaelsberg noch 2-3x hoch will.
Ist halt doof mit Termindruck, da fahre ich dann schon Touren wo ich weiß wie lange ich in etwa unterwegs bin.


----------



## andi1969 (31. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> um mal zu Deiner Frage und Planung des WE's zurückzukommen, was haltet ihr von Abfahrt 9-9:15Uhr von Durlach aus gerechnet, müsste doch eigentlich reichen, oder?? Hier mal die Strecke....




Ok dann bin ich im 9Uhr in Durlach an der Tankstelle......Felix

Eike kein Problem kannst dein Zeug unterstellen......ist doch klar (wenn ich noch Platz im Auto hätte wäre es auch mit deinem Bike kein Problem...... )


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ok dann bin ich im 9Uhr in Durlach an der Tankstelle......Felix
> 
> Eike kein Problem kannst dein Zeug unterstellen......ist doch klar (wenn ich noch Platz im Auto hätte wäre es auch mit deinem Bike kein Problem...... )



9:15Uhr reicht, oder??? Fahrzeit lt. Routenplaner knappe 45Min, dann sind wir um 10Uhr da, um 11:15Uhr ist Start, das reicht, ist ja ein kl. Rennen und nicht Albstadt mit 2800 Startern.


----------



## andi1969 (31. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> 9:15Uhr reicht, oder??? Fahrzeit lt. Routenplaner knappe 45Min, dann sind wir um 10Uhr da, um 11:15Uhr ist Start, das reicht, ist ja ein kl. Rennen und nicht Albstadt mit 2800 Startern.



Ok 9.15Uhr ist auch ok ....Felix bis Sonntag dann.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Mai 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ok 9.15Uhr ist auch ok ....Felix bis Sonntag dann.


 

Jungs, habe hier noch ein Event, was haltet ihr davon, wenn dann natürlich die 88+ , überseht nicht die HM  !!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Mai 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Jungs, habe hier noch ein Event, was haltet ihr davon, wenn dann natürlich die 88+ , überseht nicht die HM  !!!!



Ich hab den Hinweis für die Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gar nicht gefunden.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Mai 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Hinweis für die Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gar nicht gefunden.


Schau Dir mal das Streckenprofil an, auf der Alp gibt's überalle Hütten, bestimmt 10 Stück, ich denke das dort übernachtet wird.
Der erste ist letztes Jahr mit 4:35h ins Ziel, wie abartig!!!!!


----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2007)

Oh mann jetzt schifft das schon wieder  Eigentlich hatte ich ja vor heute mal wieder aufs Rad aber das fällt ins Wasser. Hoffentlich sieht das Sonntag morgen beim Aufstehen anders aus sonst drehe ich mich wieder um und schieß das Startgeld in den Wind  Also alle schön die Teller leer essen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Juni 2007)

Wenns Sonntag auch so aussieht, spar ich mir das auch!!!!!! Ich wollte auch ne Runde drehen, aber nicht bei dem Wetter!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (1. Juni 2007)

Ist doch schön, wenn die Schnecken an den Beinen kleben...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Juni 2007)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, wenn die Schnecken an den Beinen kleben...


wem's gefällt  !!!!


----------



## andi1969 (1. Juni 2007)

Hab mal das Wetter für Sonntag gegoogelt------Bis da hin kein Regen am Sonntag----- wird aber doch ein Schlammrennen weil´s bis Samstag immer wieder schüttet


----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2007)

Ich hab kein Problem mit Schlamm (und den wirs spätestens in den "Everglades" reichlich geben, sogar ohne Regen) aber sobald es mehr als ein bischen nieselt bin ich weg. Hab keine Lust eine Woche vorm Fahrtechniktrainig krank zu werden und wirklich Spaß hab ich im Regen eh nicht. 
Naja warten wir mal ab wies Sonntag morgen aussieht.


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juni 2007)

@ Eike jaja die Studies..... 

Wetter Vorhersage: am SO bis ca.14.00Uhr kein Regen ist doch optimal Jungs ansonst gibts Regenjacken.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Juni 2007)

So Jungs,
dann bis Morgen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2007)

Hey die Sonne kommt raus - lang nicht mehr gesehen 
Dann geh ich mal in den Keller und mach mein Rad renntauglich. So ohne Sattel und großes Kettenblatt macht das eher wenig Sinn


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Juni 2007)

na ich drücke euch die Daumen beim Rennen!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Juni 2007)

ich drück euch auch die Daumen.


----------



## Oskar1974 (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo ihr Drei,
wünsch Euch viel Spaß morgen und suddelt euch schön ein  
Und nicht hinfallen.
Grüße euer Drückeberger


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2007)

Danke euch allen. Ich bin mal gespannt wies läuft. Morgen abend berichten wir dann welche Preise wir für die ersten drei Plätze bekommen haben 

Mal wieder was anderes, Donnerstag ist Feiertag und ich hab die Klausur vom Mittwoch aus dem Kopf 
Hätte jemand (brauchbares Wetter vorrausgesetzt) Interesse an einer Westwegtour? Die genaue Route ließe sich je nach Wunsch anpassen. Als Ausweichtermin könnte ich noch nächsten Sonntag anbieten da kann ich dann gleich den Fahrtechnikkurs umsetzen 
Ankündigung im Tour-Thread


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juni 2007)

@ Speedy -Dirk76 und Oskar1974  Danke Danke Danke 

@ Eike Ich hab Urlaub ab Montag


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Juni 2007)

ich wusste nicht, dass wir schon die erste CD aufgenohmen haben..    
http://www.laut.de/lautstark/cd-reviews/s/spezializtz/gbz_oholika_ii/index.htm


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> @ Eike Ich hab Urlaub ab Montag



Urlaub im Sinne von "ich fahre weg und kann eh nicht mitfahren" oder wie "ich hab halt mal frei genommen und schaue wer mir die schönste Tour anbietet"?


----------



## Trailhunter (3. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Danke euch allen. Ich bin mal gespannt wies läuft. Morgen abend berichten wir dann welche Preise wir für die ersten drei Plätze bekommen haben



Auch von mir ein dickes .
Am Wetter sollte es nicht scheitern.
Ich hoffe Ihr habt die richtigen Reifen im Gepäck.

P.S. Da ich mir nun 'ne Pike 454 Air U-Turn (in weiser Vorraussicht auf mein nächstes Bike nun doch 'ne Air-Forke) bestellt habe, würde mich mal interessieren ob da 'ne Pumpe dabei ist.


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2007)

Da ich ja leider beim Rennen doch nicht dabei bin (fragt nicht, ist einfach unglücklich gelaufen ) kann ich wenigstens antworten  Bei der Reba von meinem Vater war eine Dämpferpumpe dabei, wenn du also keine OEM-Ware bestellt hast (gibt es bei günstigen Onlineshops häufiger) müsste die im Lieferumfang sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (3. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> ...
> 
> P.S. Da ich mir nun 'ne Pike 454 Air U-Turn (in weiser Vorraussicht auf mein nächstes Bike nun doch 'ne Air-Forke) bestellt habe, würde mich mal interessieren ob da 'ne Pumpe dabei ist.



Wird wohl von dem Händler abhängen. Für meine Reba habe ich mir auch eine Pumpe zulegen dürfen (zweirad-stadler).
Bei Bike-discount.com oder so ähnlich wäre eine Pumpe bei ner Fox dabei gewesen, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere.
sch*ißegal, hauptsache die Gabel bringt das, was man sich erhofft. Ich bin jetzt bestens zufrieden. Was die wegschluckt im Gegensatz zu meiner alten Gabel. Traumhaft. Werde aber wohl leider auch noch nen Drehmomentschlüssel zulegen dürfen Carbon machts möglich...Trotzdem egal.


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Werde aber wohl leider auch noch nen DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel zulegen dÃ¼rfen Carbon machts mÃ¶glich...Trotzdem egal.



Ich hab grad vor kurzem den Syntace 1-20NM SchlÃ¼ssel mit dem Syntace Bitsatz fast neu fÃ¼r 75â¬ bei Ebay ersteigert  Wenn du den mal ausleihen willst sag Bescheid.


----------



## Trailhunter (3. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Syntace 1-20NM Schlüssel mit dem Syntace Bitsatz.



Gehört in jeden guten Schrauberkasten.
Ok, wenn man jemanden kennt der so ein Teil hat und den nicht nur zum Geburtstag (29.02.) sieht, dann kann man von 'nem Erwerb absehen.
Spätestens seit an meinem RR Carbon- u. Titanteile drangekommen sind, war es unumgänglich. Glücklicherweise habe ich den von Syntace im Zuge einer Rückrufaktion für den F99-Vorbau als Art Entschädigung bekommen.


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2007)

"Sooooo ein Tag so fürchterlich wie heute, sooooo ein Tag der dürfte nie geschehn..."
I mog nimmer  Nach der Pleite heute morgen hab ich zum abfrusten die neuen Ergon Endurogriffe montiert und wollte eine Tour im Ländle drehen um die zu testen und die Abfahrt von Völkersbach nach Malsch zu erkunden aber dazu kam es nicht. Auf dem Serpentientrail laberte plötzlich der Hinterbau wie ein Kuhschwanz rum - Mist, ein Platter. Naja, ich hab ja einen Ersatzschlauch dabei, ist gleich erledigt. Als ich das Rad umdrehe merke ich, dass der Vorderreifen auch platt ist  Ich hatte noch NIE einen Platten vorne und schon gar nicht gleichzeitig mit hinten. Da erinnert man sich doch gleich an die Berichte von Nagelbrettern und Stacheldraht. Aber das wars dann doch nicht, ich bin die Strecke bis zur letzten Kurve abgelaufen ohne was zu finden und beim flicken hat sich gezeigt, dass es zwei Snakebites waren  
Ok zurück zum Thema, zwei platte Reifen, ein Ersatzschlauch aber zum Glück noch Flickzeug bei dem noch nicht mal die Vulkanisierlösung eingetrocknet ist  
Dieses Erfolgserlebnis hielt aber nur so lange vor bis ich feststellen musste, dass meine Pumpe (Topeak) zwar einen tollen "Smarthead" hat aber aus unerfindlichem Grund nicht willens war mit Schraderventilen zusammen zu arbeiten. Dummerweise haben aber zwei von den drei Schläuchen solche  Ich hab also nach sehr langen, schweißtreibenden Bemühungen gerade soviel Luft im Ersatzschlauch (Schrader), dass es zum Nachhauserollen reicht. Den zweiten Schraderschlauch hatte ich zwar schon geflickt aber nach dem Erlebnis hab ich ihn dann doch eingepackt und den zweiten Plattschlauch (Prestaventil aber ein klassischer Snakebite mit zwei Rissen=zwei Flicken) auch noch geflickt. Und siehe da, bei dem Prestaventil geht es absolut mühelos.
Die Laune war natürlich dahin und mit dem schwammigen Vorderreifen war sowieso nix mehr zu reißen, deswegen bin ich nur noch nach Ettlingen gerollt und mit der S-Bahn nach Hause gefahren 

Ich werde mich jetzt doch mal ernsthaft mit dem Thema UST auseinandersetzen und braucht vielleicht jemand zwei Continental MTB-Schläuche mit Schraderventil? Einer mit einem Flicken und der andere praktisch jungfräulich.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juni 2007)

@Eike

Mach Dir keinen Stress, ich hätte den Doppelplatten an der Stelle sofort genommen, wenn ich die Wahl gehabt hätte.

Mit Autoventilen hatte ich bisher aber immer die geringeren Probleme, im Vergleich mit den Französischen. Die sind mir beim Wandern des Schlauches schon abgerissen, oder der Stift, den man rausdreht, ist mir auch schon abgebrochen. Ich glaube, Du hattest einfach nur Pech.


----------



## iTom (3. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab grad vor kurzem den Syntace 1-20NM Schlüssel mit dem Syntace Bitsatz fast neu für 75 bei Ebay ersteigert  Wenn du den mal ausleihen willst sag Bescheid.



Danke Eike für Dein Angebot, ich komme nicht drumrum, mir so ein Schlüssel zuzulegen. 
Der Stellbereich ist allerdings gut. Von Hazet habe ich keinen gesehen, obwohl ich von denen einen vorziehen würde.

Trotzdem Danke.

Falls demnächst wieder eine größere Tour anstehen sollte, hätte ich, sofern meine bessere Hälfte nichts anderes geplant hat, Interesse daran.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2007)

Deswegen hab ich mir ja auch die Autoventil-Reifen bestellt als ich den neuen LRS bekommen hab (der alte hatte nur kleine Bohrungen) aber als ich die montiert habe hab ich halt die Standpumpe benutzt und bin nach der Werbung von Topeak nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass es da Probleme mit Autoventilen gibt. Das war neben dem Mordspech mit dem Doppelplatten das eigentliche Problem. Sonst hätte ich nur einen Schlauch flicken müssen und hätte weiterfahren können anstatt zwei Reifen zu flicken und notdürftig zum Bahnhof zu rollen. Da ich mit der Pumpe aber sonst (also mit Presta) extrem zufrieden bin steige ich lieber wieder auf Prestaventile bzw. längerfristig auf UST um.

Übrigens sind die Ergebnisse von Langenbrand online. Bin mal gespannt wann unsere Racer hier sind.

@Mounty
Schau mal nebenan rein. Genau das richtige um eine neue Gabel einzufahren


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Juni 2007)

shit, war gerade mit meinem Bericht für hier fertig und dann habe ich blöderweise das Fenster geschlossen und alles war weg  !!

Das war mal ein richtiges CC-Rennen, das eine ganze Menge Körner gekostet hat.

Nachdem Andi und ich uns in Durlach getroffen haben, rief in Höhe Gernsbach Eike auf dem Handy, mit seiner Hiobsbotschaft!!! War wirklich schade, aber das nächste Rennen kommt bestimmt  !!

Das krasseste war der Start, nach dem Startschuß zogen die Jungs und Mädels an und waren weg, wie im Comik, Andi und ich standen dann alleine auf weiter Flur und bildeten die rote Laterne. Wie schon befürchtet konnte ich dann nur noch ein paar Plätze während des Rennens gut machen, hielt sich aber in Grenzen. War wirklich witzig und gar nicht so schlammig wie befürchtet. Das Ergebnis ist zwar sehr sehr bescheiden, aber man sollte am Abend vorher sich halt nicht mit dem Schwiegervater besaufen  !!

War eine Erfahrung, aber ich bin dann doch eher der Marathon- und nicht der CC-Fahrer.

Bin jetzt total platt, aber das nächste WE mit dem nächsten Marathon kommt bestimmt!!!

Am Mittwoch kann ich nicht zum Stammtisch kommen, beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## Trailhunter (3. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> ... im Vergleich mit den Französischen. Die sind mir beim Wandern des Schlauches schon abgerissen ...



Gib ihm Puder, dem Luder.  
Nee echt, das Innere meines Reifens riecht nach Babypuder (vorher hatte ich noch 'ne Packung Talcum vom Bund) und das tut seine Wirkung anscheinend.
Hatte noch nie Autoventile. Gibt es denn die Felgen von Mavic auch mit so großen Bohrungen?

@Eike
UST wäre sicher eine Überlegung wert wenn mir gleiches wie Dir passiert wäre.

@Racers
Dabei sein ist alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (3. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> shit, war gerade mit meinem Bericht für hier fertig und dann habe ich blöderweise das Fenster geschlossen und alles war weg  !!
> 
> Das war mal ein richtiges CC-Rennen, das eine ganze Menge Körner gekostet hat.
> 
> ...



Schade für euch!! Wie war die Strecke so ?

- Wie hab ich dar was überlesen,, Stammtisch '' am Mittwoch ???!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juni 2007)

@Eike

Ich glaube, das Problem war eigentlich nur Deine Pumpe. Meine ist von SKS und die ist eigentlich echt gut. 

@Felix

War das ein Sprintrennen?


----------



## Genuss Biker (3. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> "Sooooo ein Tag so fürchterlich wie heute, sooooo ein Tag der dürfte nie geschehn..."



Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren mal so eine "Glückssträhne", innerhalb 3 Wochen 2 Platte durch Glasscherben. Seitdem hab ich Anti Platt zwischen Schlauch und Reifen und nullkommanull Probleme. Hat sogar gehalten als ich meinen Hinterreifen "durchgebremst" hatte.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Juni 2007)

Ein richtig knackiges CC-Rennen, bolzen bis zum Anschlag!!! Die sind gefahren wie die Berserker!!!!


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2007)

Dieses Antiplatt hätte mir leider bei nicht einem meiner Platten in den letzten 3 Jahren geholfen, waren nämlich samt und sonders Snakebites. Und da sind die möglichen Lösungen numal
1. dickerer Schlauch - zu schwer und auch nicht sicher
2. mehr Druck - mag i net
3. vielleicht Latexschläuche, wäre einen Versuch wert
4. gar kein Schlauch mehr = keine Snakebites mehr 
Vielleicht versuche ich mal 3. als Übergangslösung solang die aktuellen Reifen noch gut sind aber früher oder später (in der aktuellen Stimmung eher früher ) kommt eine schlauchlose Variante her.

@Patrick
Das mit dem Stammtisch ist ein SpinOff aus meiner aktuellen Tourenausschreibung. Momentan stehen wir wohl bei Mittwoch 20Uhr im Bundschuh/Untergrombach.


----------



## andi1969 (3. Juni 2007)

So habe mich einigermasen erholt............Das Rennen war Hammerhart( puls bei Durchschnitt an die 180 Schläge) und für Maratonbiker haben wir uns gut geschlagen.War mein Weg durch die Hölle und zurück aber nächstes jahr wieder *2008 sind noch ein paar( gell Jungs) von uns dabei*damit´s lustiger wird 

die Strecke war hart aber Fahrbar(Pat )nur die Anstiege waren heftig,vorallem der 14% Anstieg hat einen ausgelutscht ab der 2 Runde....:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juni 2007)

@all

08.06. Bundschuh Untergrombach. Günter, Andi und ich haben bisher bekundet, zu kommen. Bei Eike war es auch ein Ja, oder? Wie siehts mit den anderen aus? Patrick? Michael? Warum Felix nicht?

Falls das steht, werd ich auch Frenchy und Bluesky noch ne PM schicken.


----------



## Oskar1974 (3. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> 08.06. Bundschuh Untergrombach. Günter, Andi und ich haben bisher bekundet, zu kommen. Bei Eike war es auch ein Ja, oder? Wie siehts mit den anderen aus? Patrick? Michael? Warum Felix nicht?
> 
> Falls das steht, werd ich auch Frenchy und Bluesky noch ne PM schicken.



Also am ,,8.6.''  kann ich auf jeden Fall, aber das ist doch der Freitag oder  .
Am 6.6. hat meine ,,Liebste'' Geburtstag, da könnte ich nur kurz vorbei schauen.
Wann soll's denn dann am 8.6. sein.  20 H im Bundschuh !
Gruß


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2007)

Ich habs ja angeleiert aber da war von Mittwoch die Rede also 6.6.? Freitag passt bei mir nicht so gut weil ich am Samstag nach Bad Wildbad "muss"


----------



## rinsewind (4. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich mir ja auch die Autoventil-Reifen bestellt als ich den neuen LRS bekommen hab (der alte hatte nur kleine Bohrungen) aber als ich die montiert habe hab ich halt die Standpumpe benutzt und bin nach der Werbung von Topeak nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass es da Probleme mit Autoventilen gibt. Das war neben dem Mordspech mit dem Doppelplatten das eigentliche Problem. Sonst hätte ich nur einen Schlauch flicken müssen und hätte weiterfahren können anstatt zwei Reifen zu flicken und notdürftig zum Bahnhof zu rollen. Da ich mit der Pumpe aber sonst (also mit Presta) extrem zufrieden bin steige ich lieber wieder auf Prestaventile bzw. längerfristig auf UST um.
> 
> Übrigens sind die Ergebnisse von Langenbrand online. Bin mal gespannt wann unsere Racer hier sind.
> 
> ...




bin gestern seit unserer tour auch das erste mal wieder gefahren. hol das fahrrad aus der garage-> vorderreifen platt. 

hab mir ein dorn am wattkopf eingefangen.

das sind dann 4 platten in den letzten 3 wochen! ich weiss nicht was ich noch machen soll.....



marco


----------



## bluesky (4. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> 08.06. Bundschuh Untergrombach. Günter, Andi und ich haben bisher bekundet, zu kommen. Bei Eike war es auch ein Ja, oder? Wie siehts mit den anderen aus? Patrick? Michael? Warum Felix nicht?
> 
> Falls das steht, werd ich auch Frenchy und Bluesky noch ne PM schicken.



schneller  

um wieviel uhr? ... naja auch egal ... zu 90% bin ich dabei .. entscheiden tut sich das erst am mittwoch .. ich hoffe ich erkenn euch alle so ohne helm und bikeklamotten


----------



## speedygonzales (4. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Das krasseste war der Start, nach dem Startschuß zogen die Jungs und Mädels an und waren weg, wie im Comik, Andi



na, wenn die Jungs an euch Konditionskanonen  vorbei gerast sind  , dann will ich gar nicht wissen, was für lächerliche Vorstellung ich da gemacht hätte


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Juni 2007)

Egal wann der Stammtisch nun ist, ob am 6. oder 8.6., ich bin das ganze WE bei Köln, daher kann ich leider nicht zum Stammtisch, aber es wird ja wieder einen 2. geben.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juni 2007)

*Es war von Mitwoch 6.6 die Rede um 20.00 Uhr * gut dann bis Mittwoch  Mädels......


----------



## Trailhunter (4. Juni 2007)

Habe zwar Mittwoch frei, muß aber Donnerstag früh raus und an 'nem Glas Milch wollte ich mich nicht den ganzen Abend festhalten. Vielleicht komme ich mit dem RR auf ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 vorbei. Schau 'mer mal.

Ach ja, bei meiner neuen Forke ist ein nettes, schnuckliges Pümplein dabei und erfreulicherweise auch Poploc Adjust statt nur Poploc.
In welchem Umfang ich von dem Feature Gebrauch mache wird sich zeigen.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> "Sooooo ein Tag so fürchterlich wie heute, sooooo ein Tag der dürfte nie geschehn..."
> I mog nimmer  Nach der Pleite heute morgen hab ich zum abfrusten die neuen Ergon Endurogriffe montiert und wollte eine Tour im Ländle drehen um die zu testen und die Abfahrt von Völkersbach nach Malsch zu erkunden aber dazu kam es nicht. Auf dem Serpentientrail laberte plötzlich der Hinterbau wie ein Kuhschwanz rum - Mist, ein Platter. Naja, ich hab ja einen Ersatzschlauch dabei, ist gleich erledigt. Als ich das Rad umdrehe merke ich, dass der Vorderreifen auch platt ist  Ich hatte noch NIE einen Platten vorne und schon gar nicht gleichzeitig mit hinten. Da erinnert man sich doch gleich an die Berichte von Nagelbrettern und Stacheldraht. Aber das wars dann doch nicht, ich bin die Strecke bis zur letzten Kurve abgelaufen ohne was zu finden und beim flicken hat sich gezeigt, dass es zwei Snakebites waren
> Ok zurück zum Thema, zwei platte Reifen, ein Ersatzschlauch aber zum Glück noch Flickzeug bei dem noch nicht mal die Vulkanisierlösung eingetrocknet ist
> Dieses Erfolgserlebnis hielt aber nur so lange vor bis ich feststellen musste, dass meine Pumpe (Topeak) zwar einen tollen "Smarthead" hat aber aus unerfindlichem Grund nicht willens war mit Schraderventilen zusammen zu arbeiten. Dummerweise haben aber zwei von den drei Schläuchen solche  Ich hab also nach sehr langen, schweißtreibenden Bemühungen gerade soviel Luft im Ersatzschlauch (Schrader), dass es zum Nachhauserollen reicht. Den zweiten Schraderschlauch hatte ich zwar schon geflickt aber nach dem Erlebnis hab ich ihn dann doch eingepackt und den zweiten Plattschlauch (Prestaventil aber ein klassischer Snakebite mit zwei Rissen=zwei Flicken) auch noch geflickt. Und siehe da, bei dem Prestaventil geht es absolut mühelos.
> ...




Eike da kann ich dir nur Latexschläuche empfehlen und etwas mehr Druck nix unter 2,5 bar.....dann klaps wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (4. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Habe zwar Mittwoch frei, muß aber Donnerstag früh raus und an 'nem Glas Milch wollte ich mich nicht den ganzen Abend festhalten. Vielleicht komme ich mit dem RR auf ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na auf ein Bier geht immer und was denn ne Airgabel....nana ich dachte sowas kommt nicht an dein Rehlein..... viel Spass damit


----------



## Eike. (4. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Eike da kann ich dir nur Latexschläuche empfehlen und etwas mehr Druck nix unter 2,5 bar.....dann klaps wieder



Siehe 2.  Ich bin eigentlich immer mit 2-2,5bar unterwegs und möchte auch nicht mehr Druck. Hat bis jetzt ja auch immer funktioniert. So ein Erlebnis frustet halt erstmal gewaltig.
Ich bin einfach der ideale Kandidat für UST-Laufräder. Hat jemand 300 für mich über?  Ich wollte sowieso einiges Zeug bei Ebay verkloppen da kommt wieder was rein


----------



## Trailhunter (4. Juni 2007)

Nee, radeln und mittendrin Aljohol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, da bekomme ich schwere Beine von und ich muß ja danach noch heim.
Eine A-Schorle tut es auch.



andi1969 schrieb:


> ... und was denn ne Airgabel....nana ich dachte sowas kommt nicht an dein Rehlein..... viel Spass damit



Nee, eigentlich nicht, aber 'ne neue nur für das Rotwild wollte ich net kaufen. Die ist schonmal für das neugeplante Bike vorgesehen und das wird weder ein Freerider (2003 waren es noch Bikes mit 150mm FW) noch ein Enduro. Tourer bzw. All Mountain, eben was womit man relaxt über die Alpen kommt, sowas schwebt mir vor. Für 'nen Rahmen habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden, da es eh erst 2008 wird. Aber ein Liteville 301 würde mir schon zusagen und da werkelt eh ein Luftdämpfer hinten rum. Naja, bis dahin habe ich ja noch Zeit mir den einen oder anderen Rahmen anzuschauen. Allzuviele kommen momentan nicht in Frage.


----------



## Eike. (4. Juni 2007)

Liteville 301+Pike=sabber


----------



## Trailhunter (4. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Liteville 301+Pike=sabber



Du sagst es!






P.S. Ist zwar an dem All Mountain keine Pike dran, aber es werden 100-140mm FW empfohlen, und da passt die Pike meiner Meinung nach sehr gut rein. Zumal die Sache mit Steckachse doch was recht solides ist.
Sieht doch aus wie ein Hardtail mit 'ne Dose Zero-Cola unterm Oberrohr.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (4. Juni 2007)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Als einschlägig Betroffener kann ich ausnahmsweise auch mal konstruktives beitragen. UST-Laufräder sind an sich nicht schlecht. Aber bei zu wenig bar kann es einem in einer Serpentine auch mal passieren, dass die wenige vorhandene Luft mit einem ziemlich eindeutigen Geräusch ziemlich schnell entweicht  . Wenn man dann keine Hausmittel kennt oder zufällig Dichtmittel dabei hat, dann heißt es doch wieder Schlauch aufziehen. Einen Schlauch sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben, denn mit Schlauch über dem Reifen gestülpt und dann ordentlich Druck aus der Pumpe klappt das auch wieder mit der Tour.

Statt des Liteville würde ich mir ein Cheetah antun, die haben IMHO ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, sind optisch ziemlich lecker und dann auch noch recht selten auf dem Trail anzutreffen.

Am Mittwoch werde ich mal vorbeischauen und mir auch eine Hopfenkaltschale gönnen. Im Notfall kann ich ja nach Weingarten zurück laufen 


Bis dann dann,
Jörg


----------



## Trailhunter (4. Juni 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Statt des Liteville würde ich mir ein Cheetah antun, die haben IMHO ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, sind optisch ziemlich lecker und dann auch noch recht selten auf dem Trail anzutreffen.



Als emigrierte Halbschwabe war ich in Gingen/Fils bei Cheetah schonmal als ich vor 6 Jahren auf der Suche nach 'nem Freerider war. Die Bikes sind an sich sehr gut, aber ich habe immer den Eindruck daß da durch übermäßig viel Materialeinsatz Stabilität erzielt werden soll anstatt durch technologische Innovationen. Allein das eine Bike mit doppelten Sitzstreben in einem mehrfach abgestützten Eingelenker kann ja nur Mehrgewicht (such mal ' nach 'ner Gewichtsangabe auf deren Homepage) bedeuten, und gottseidank ist es heute nur noch an dem Hardcore-Freerider.
Andererseits sind die Bikes schon toll anzuschauen und man fragt sich welche Art der Dämpferanlenkung läßt sich Michael ... (Herrlinger?) noch einfallen.
Was mich immer wieder wundert ist, daß fast ausschließlich das in Stuttgart ansäßige Magazin "Mountain Bike" die Topnoten für Cheetah-Bikes vergibt. Vor Jahren waren es auch schon die aus der Nähe von Stuttgart (Weiler) stammdenden Hot Chili Bikes die durchweg gute Testergebnisse erzielten. Ein gebrochener Rahmen hat mich dazu gebracht mich nie wieder nach der Marke umzuschauen.
Kurzum, die Zeiten ändern sich, und wo es früher nur CC- und DH-Bikes gab ist die Palette mittlerweile so groß geworden daß DH-Bikes halbe Mofas sind und eigentlich nur von Profis gefahren werden und selbst die Starrbikes wieder im kommen sind.
Für uns normal Sterbliche ist doch das Allroundbike das Nonplusultra. Bergauf soll man damit kommen und bergab ein soll es ein sicheres Handling mit gewissen Speederlebnis ermöglichen, irgendwo zwischen 10-13kg wiegen (klar wäre leichter immer toll, aber bleiben wir auf dem Teppich) und 100-140mm Federweg bringen Traktion wie auch Komfort.
Und dies finde ich bei den Cheetah-Bikes für mich irgendwie nicht so recht. Das Liteville sieht schlicht, elegant, leicht und sehr stabil (steif) aus. Und wartungsarm ist es sicher auch.
Aber wie alles im Leben, ist vieles eben Geschmackssache.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Juni 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> schneller



Da bleibt aber auch gar nichts geheim.  

Startpunkt ist 20 Uhr. @Andi: Übernimmst Du die Tischreservierung?

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Eike. (5. Juni 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Aber bei zu wenig bar kann es einem in einer Serpentine auch mal passieren, dass die wenige vorhandene Luft mit einem ziemlich eindeutigen Geräusch ziemlich schnell entweicht  . Wenn man dann keine Hausmittel kennt oder zufällig Dichtmittel dabei hat, dann heißt es doch wieder Schlauch aufziehen. Einen Schlauch sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben, denn mit Schlauch über dem Reifen gestülpt und dann ordentlich Druck aus der Pumpe klappt das auch wieder mit der Tour.



Es gibt schon Freaks die UST mit 1,5bar und weniger fahren aber das will ich ja gar nicht. 2bar reichen vollkommen und damit gibt es auch keine Probleme.
Ein Ersatzschlauch gehört natürlich immer mit auf Tour, alleine schon weil es wohl oft schwer bis unmöglich ist einen UST-Reifen mit der klassichen "Unterwegspumpe" aufzupumpen. 
Mal schaun, von Mavic gefällt mir der Crosstrail ziemlich gut und ist mit ~280 auch erschwinglich. Alternativ bekomme ich bei Actionsports für etwa den gleichen Preis DT Onyx Naben mit der Mavic XM819 Felge. Dazu dann noch Albert UST Reifen und der SorglosLRS ist fertig.

@Frenchy
Du hast doch den Crosstrail oder? Schon positive oder negatie Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Irgendeins der einschlägigen Magazine hat den ja als nicht teif genug eingestuft aber die schreiben viel wenn der Tag lang ist, da geb ich nicht viel drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (5. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Mounty
> Schau mal nebenan rein. Genau das richtige um eine neue Gabel einzufahren



Ich glaube das werde ich wohl um ein paar Tage verschieben dürfen. Ich habe mir am Sa entweder eine Rippe recht gut geprellt, od. gar gebrochen. Und das ohne Abstieg über den Lenker  . Das nächste mal weiß ich es besser, immer Sattel weit genug herunter machen bei ner krassen Abfahrt....

Nun ja, da man an den Rippen eh nicht viel reparieren kann und ich mich nicht unnötig bestrahlen lassen möchte, verschiebe ich meinen Gabeltest um ein paar Tage und schone mich ein wenig


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juni 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das werde ich wohl um ein paar Tage verschieben dürfen. Ich habe mir am Sa entweder eine Rippe recht gut geprellt, od. gar gebrochen. Und das ohne Abstieg über den Lenker  . Das nächste mal weiß ich es besser, immer Sattel weit genug herunter machen bei ner krassen Abfahrt....
> 
> Nun ja, da man an den Rippen eh nicht viel reparieren kann und ich mich nicht unnötig bestrahlen lassen möchte, verschiebe ich meinen Gabeltest um ein paar Tage und schone mich ein wenig





 ...na den Pfälzer Wald unsicher gemacht, hab die Fotos angeschaut....


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Startpunkt ist 20 Uhr. @Andi: Übernimmst Du die Tischreservierung?
> 
> Gruss Dirk



Grosse Tafel für 1000 Gäste Dirk


----------



## iTom (5. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...na den Pfälzer Wald unsicher gemacht, hab die Fotos angeschaut....



Das war echt ne geile Strecke. Es war alles soweit mit nem Hardtail fahrbar. Mehr Spass würde es mit nem Fully machen, keine Frage. 
Ich glaube, ich werde öfters dort eine Tour einplanen müssen. Das kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. 
Leider habe ich während der Tour recht oft die Orientierung verloren, wo ich nicht mehr wusste ob wir nach Norden, Osten oder sonstwo hinfahren.
Im Prinzip sind die Wanderwege das Ziel und natürlich recht gut ausgewiesen.


----------



## bluesky (6. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Grosse Tafel für 1000 Gäste Dirk



also das klappt nun heut abend?
nicht das ich alleine dasteh  

bin zwar grad extrem krawallig drauf .. aber ich denke ich werde aufkreuzen


----------



## speedygonzales (6. Juni 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> also das klappt nun heut abend?
> nicht das ich alleine dasteh



jupp! *Stammtisch heute Abend ist fest.. ab 20:00 Bundschuh (Untergrombach)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (6. Juni 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> bin zwar grad extrem krawallig drauf .. aber ich denke ich werde aufkreuzen



Na was macht die Gesundheit????? mach mal Balle flach halten Bis heute Abend bluesky


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juni 2007)

Ach Jung, ich bin wirklich traurig das ich beim ersten Stammtisch nicht anwesend sein kann   !!! Beim nächsten Mal klappts bestimmt!!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (6. Juni 2007)

Hi,

also ich komme heute Abend auch vorbei. Da ich niemand kenne, wie finde ich euch denn  ?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2007)

Hmm also in den verschiedenen Alben und auf der Website sind einige Bilder aber natürlich ist es dann trotzdem schwierig jemanden "in Zivil" zu erkennen  Also wenn du nach mir kommst (müsste kurz nach 8 da sein die S-Bahn landet um 19:57) erkennst du uns an einem Notebook und massenhaft Karten auf dem Tisch  Ich nehm mal noch eine Bike-Zeitschrift mit und klemm mir die verschwörerisch unter den Arm 

Mooooment, da kommt mir eine Idee. Wir nennen uns ja die Brasilianer, such einfach nach was sehr brasilianischem  (nein, Lambadatänzerinnen haben wir leider nicht)


----------



## Jürgen_KA (6. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also wenn du nach mir kommst (müsste kurz nach 8 da sein die S-Bahn landet um 19:57) erkennst du uns an einem Notebook und massenhaft Karten auf dem Tisch  Ich nehm mal noch eine Bike-Zeitschrift mit und klemm mir die verschwörerisch unter den Arm



OK, die Zaunpfähle kann ich wohl schwer übersehen. Sollte allerdings ein Tisch mit Lambadatänzerinnen da sein... Sorry, dann seh ich weder Zeitschrift noch Notebook.


----------



## andi1969 (6. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ach Jung, ich bin wirklich traurig das ich beim ersten Stammtisch nicht anwesend sein kann   !!! Beim nächsten Mal klappts bestimmt!!!



@   Felix viel Glück beim Marathon und viel Spass


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2007)

Ist jetzt eigentlich ein Tisch reserviert und ggf. auf welchen Namen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Juni 2007)

@Felix

Wünsch Dir auch viel Glück.

Tisch? Andi?


----------



## Oskar1974 (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
konnte leider doch nicht kommen. Ich habe gedacht es reicht mir noch,
aber der Geburtstag meiner Freundin geht vor 
Aber  beim nächsten Stammtisch bin ich 100 %tig dabei !

Wie sieht es eigentlich am Samstag mit ner guten alten GBZ Tour aus.
Dieser Termin ist etwas in Vergessenheit geraten !

@felix
Good luck

Bis dann 
Grüße
Pat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juni 2007)

Danke Jungs, ich werde die Brasilianer in NRW ehrenhaft vertreten (ich gebe zumindest mein BESTES!!), mein Schwippschwager ist auch wieder am Start  !!

Ich werde berichten!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (7. Juni 2007)

so bin wieder daheim .. war lustig heut abend .. sollten wir öfter machen


----------



## andi1969 (7. Juni 2007)

Doch so *1mal im Monat *ist ne lustige Sache... war echt toll mit euch Freaks auf ein paar Bier zusammen zu kommen und Eike hat ja noch zwei Neue an der Angel....(*quähl sie nicht so.... Eike*) so und nu werd ich mal mein Bike Reisefertig machen und eine Runde drehen bei der Hitze


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Juni 2007)

Würd ich auch sagen. Einmal Monat ist Pflicht.

Will mich noch entschuldigen. Wir hatten es gestern Abend doch noch irgendwann vom Datum. Meine Uhr hat den 8.6. angezeigt.

Für alle, dies noch nicht gemerkt haben, das ist erst morgen. Und Maiden spielt in Ludwigshafen.


----------



## bluesky (7. Juni 2007)

damit wäre das auch geklärt!

ich warte auf euren nächsten terminvorschlag  wenn ichs nicht mitbekomme bitte PM


----------



## iTom (8. Juni 2007)

Falls es den einen oder anderen interessiert und noch nicht kennen sollte beim "Feldkirchle" gibt es eine fahrbare Treppe und ein paar Stufen. HT-tauglich 
Kurz aber gut


----------



## rinsewind (8. Juni 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Falls es den einen oder anderen interessiert und noch nicht kennen sollte beim "Feldkirchle" gibt es eine fahrbare Treppe und ein paar Stufen. HT-tauglich
> Kurz aber gut



was ist das feldkirchle?

marco


----------



## iTom (8. Juni 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> was ist das feldkirchle?
> 
> marco



Ist normalerweise eine kleine Kapelle. Wenn Du in Google stöberst, erhälst du einige Infos. 
Hier der Link:
zum Feldkirchle
Sollte funktionieren. Der Ortspunkt wäre der Einstieg und der Trail verläuft dann gen Norden.
Es könnten allerdings Sonntags zu den "Waldfahrern" auch vermehrt Wallfahrer auftauchen


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe mich nun auch mal hier angemeldet. 

Ich heiße Jürgen und wohne in Büchenau.
Ich selbst bin mit jenseits der 40 nicht mehr ganz taufrisch und auch eher der Schönwetterbiker. 
Mein Bike hat inzwischen - ich wage es kaum zu sagen - auch schon 15 Jahre auf dem Buckel, ein GT Karakoram. (Daher auch mein Nickname) 
Aber das hat mir schon so treue Dienste geleistet, daß ich es wohl fahren werde, bis es unter mir zusammenbricht. 

Wenn ich mich jetzt hier und nicht im dafür vorgesehenen Brett vorstelle, dann deshalb da ich kein Technik-Junkie oder Dampfplauderer bin, sondern mich eher gezielt für Tipps und Erfahrungen aus unserer Region interessiere.

Vielleicht ergeben sich auch Gelegenheiten für gemeinsame Touren, da mein eigentlicher Trainingspartner mich in diesem Jahr ziemlich hängen läßt.

Nun auch schon eine konkrete Frage an jene unter Euch, die einen Höhenmesser besitzen. Ich selbst konnte mich bisher nie durchringen einen solchen zu kaufen. 
Meine gefahrenen Höhenmeter kann ich demnach jeweils allenfalls schätzen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir aber ein paar Eckdaten für mein "Hausstrecke" liefern?

Bruchsal, und wohl auch Büchenau und Untergrombach (entlang der B3), liegen auf etwa 114m. Richtig? 
Zum Michaelsberg habe ich eine Höhenangabe von 272m gefunden. Könnt Ihr das bestätigen?
Kann mir ggf. auch jemand sagen auf welcher Höhe 
1. die Eichelbergkaserne,
2. Obergrombach,
3. Gondelsheim
4. und vielleicht auch der Kamm zwischen beiden Letztgenannten liegen?

Besten Dank und schöne Grüße
Jürgen



rinsewind schrieb:


> was ist das feldkirchle?


Ich bin mal so frei:
http://www.jphbr.ka.bw.schule.de/feld01-weg1.html


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Juni 2007)

Tequila Sunrise schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir aber ein paar Eckdaten für mein "Hausstrecke" liefern?
> Bruchsal, und wohl auch Büchenau und Untergrombach (entlang der B3), liegen auf etwa 114m. Richtig?
> Zum Michaelsberg habe ich eine Höhenangabe von 272m gefunden. Könnt Ihr das bestätigen?
> Kann mir ggf. auch jemand sagen auf welcher Höhe
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,


B3 zw. Bruchsal & Büchenau liegt fast durchgehen bei 110m.
Michaelsberg vor dem Aussichtspunkt steht man auf 261m (der höchste Punk mit 272m ist falsch der Berg ist nur 268,8m hoch)
Kasserne (vor dem Tor) 234m
 Obergrombach Zentrum vor der Kirche 167m
 Gondelsheim am Friedhof 171m
 226,4m

Ich nehme ein Radler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tequila Sunrise (8. Juni 2007)

Super, Mensch... vielen Dank! 



speedygonzales schrieb:


> Ich nehme ein Radler


Gerne! Wann und wo?


----------



## iTom (8. Juni 2007)

Tequila Sunrise schrieb:


> ....Lebenslauf...
> 
> 
> Ich bin mal so frei:
> http://www.jphbr.ka.bw.schule.de/feld01-weg1.html



Hallo Jürgen,

herzlich willkommen hier.

Aber die richtige Reihenfolge lautet Station VIII (Trail-Einstieg) - Station VII, dann VI über den Schotterweg rüber und Station V runter


----------



## andi1969 (8. Juni 2007)

Tequila Sunrise schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich nun auch mal hier angemeldet.
> 
> ...



Na dann ..... schau mal unten rein..... Herzlich willkommen


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2007)

Wie vervielfacht man den Wert eines Autos? Einmal volltanken und zwei Bikes edler amerikanischer Herkunft aufs Dach schnallen


----------



## Trailhunter (9. Juni 2007)

Tequila Sunrise schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich nun auch mal hier angemeldet.



Hallo und herzlich Willkommen in der Runde in der alles kann und nix muß. 



Tequila Sunrise schrieb:


> Ich heiße Jürgen und wohne in Büchenau.
> Ich selbst bin mit jenseits der 40 nicht mehr ganz taufrisch und auch eher der Schönwetterbiker.



Null Problem, meine Schlammschlachten liegen nun auch schon einige Jahre zurück.



Tequila Sunrise schrieb:


> Mein Bike hat inzwischen - ich wage es kaum zu sagen - auch schon 15 Jahre auf dem Buckel, ein GT Karakoram. (Daher auch mein Nickname)




Oh ja, Gary Turner seine Bikes. In den 90ern ein Synonym für sehr gute Bikerahmen. Ein GT Zaskar LE, blau anodisiert, warum habe ich mich davon getrennt? Schrieb es doch eigentlich Bikegeschichte. 
Oder denkt man nr an das LTS DH, was es später auch mit dem Carbon-Rahmen (Carbonschlauch durch Alusegmente) gab, da wußten manche heutigen Bikemarken noch nichtmal was MTB bedeutet.


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (9. Juni 2007)

Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme. 


Trailhunter schrieb:


> Oh ja, Gary Turner seine Bikes. In den 90ern ein Synonym für sehr gute Bikerahmen. Ein GT Zaskar LE, blau anodisiert, warum habe ich mich davon getrennt? ...


Hehe, hatte ich doch geahnt, daß ich jetzt ein paar nostalgische Momente einleite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs, gute Nachrichten. Meine Pechsträhne scheint endlich vorbei zu sein. Auf jeden Fall hab ich den Tag im Bikepark ohne Blessuren überstanden, und auch meinem Bike gehts noch gut  Das Wetter war zwar bescheiden aber das hat auch ein gutes. In praller Sonne ist man mit den ganzem Protektoren und dem Helm wahrscheinlich nach ein paar Minuten gar  Nur das Gewitter am Anfang hätte nicht sein müssen, die Trails und vor allem die Dirtbahn bei der Hütte waren danach ziemlich matschig und rutschig. Nur so ist auch zu erklären wie dieses Bild entstehen konnte 



Aber davon abgesehen war der Tag ein voller Erfolg und ich hab viel mehr erreicht als ich gehofft habe  Jörg, du wirst voll auf deine Kosten kommen  Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass ich am BikerX und der Dirtline den meisten Spaß habe. Mit Springen hatte ich vorher ja sowas von garnix am Hut, aber wenn man mal begriffen hat, dass die Angstvorstellung vom Hintenüberkippen totaler Blödsinn ist macht das wirklich Spaß. An dieser Stelle  ein Danke an Fox, meine Talas hat mehrere Landungen auf dem Vorderrad, bei denen ich mich schon Dreck habe fressen sehen total unbeeindruckt weggesteckt Und den "großen" Sprung am Kärcher-Freeride hätte ich mir im Traum nicht zugetraut.
Actionbilder gibts leider keine weil die Digicam die ganze Zeit im Rucksack bei der Hütte rumlag. Nur nach dem Kurs haben mein Bruder und ich noch ein paar Bilder gemacht aber da ist nichts wirklich spektakuläres dabei und ich will hier nicht von den Dirtern ausgelacht werden


----------



## andi1969 (9. Juni 2007)

So und der Rest war auch nicht untätig im Wald..... 





kleine Hausrunde um und über Den Eichelberg -Michaelsberg- Höllklamm und zurück...


----------



## black soul (9. Juni 2007)

hi eike
gratuliere zu dem tag in wildbad, und...gut schaust aus 
das landen mit dem vorderrad kenn ich auch, manchmal unglaublich was ne gute gabel wegsteckt. beim kärcher sprung ist mir am anfang auch die klammer gegangen. kostet schon überwindung das erste mal.   man sieht, auch ohne DH kann man spass haben. 
dann können wir ja SM 4 mit sprung angehen oder? da können wir auch das mit den bildern nachholen, oder ein kleiner ausflug nach BW
gruss wolfgang


----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> dann können wir ja SM 4 mit sprung angehen oder? da können wir auch das mit den bildern nachholen,



Der Gedanke ist mir natürlich auch schon durch den Kopf geschossen  aber ich wollt nix sagen um nicht so unter Erfolgszwang zu stehen  Eigentlich ist der ja in der aktuellen Form (wenn nicht schon wieder jemand dran rumgebaut hat) deutlich harmloser.
Das lustige ist, dass ich den Sprung am Kärcher eigentlich gar nicht wirklich machen wollte. Direkt davor ist ja ein kleiner Sprung und die Landung von dem war recht hart. Bevor ich es mir dann anders überlegen konnte war schon der große da. Also kurz gezogen und es war wirklich super, mit weicher Landung. Das Grinsen konnte mir dann nur das üble Geschüttel danach (inkl. Bach im Trail wegen dem Gewitter) wieder ansatzweise aus dem Gesicht treiben. Und die Trainierin hat später unten gefragt wer oben so geschrien hätte  Wer schonmal mit mir unterwegs war wenn ich ein neues Stück geschafft habe weiß was gemeint ist


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (9. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> kleine Hausrunde um und über Den Eichelberg -Michaelsberg- Höllklamm und zurück...


Was, bzw. wo ist denn die Höllklamm?


----------



## andi1969 (9. Juni 2007)

Tequila Sunrise schrieb:


> Was, bzw. wo ist denn die Höllklamm?



Liegt zwischen Untergrombach und Weingarten im Wald(netter kleiner Trail der am Ende *Böse* wird )Mal mitfahren dann weißt du wo er ist.....


----------



## iTom (9. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So und der Rest war auch nicht untätig im Wald.....
> ...
> kleine Hausrunde um und über Den Eichelberg -Michaelsberg- Höllklamm und zurück...




War ne schöne Tour heute. Waren für mich recht viele neue Wege dabei


----------



## Trailhunter (10. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Actionbilder gibts leider keine weil die Digicam die ganze Zeit im Rucksack bei der Hütte rumlag.



Dir kann geholfen werden.

BlackEye Head- and Helmet-Cam


----------



## rinsewind (10. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Liegt zwischen Untergrombach und Weingarten im Wald(netter kleiner Trail der am Ende *Böse* wird )Mal mitfahren dann weißt du wo er ist.....



ihr meint die ungeheuerklamm, oder? das steile stueck runter zur bruecke?

http://www.familiengruppe-dav-karlsruhe.de/aktivi/ungeheuerklamm2005_2.jpg

marco


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Dir kann geholfen werden.
> 
> BlackEye Head- and Helmet-Cam



Das ist ja auch nur ein Objektiv und der dazugehörige Camcorder muss irgendwo deponiert werden, nämlich im Rucksack. Und Brust-/Rückenpanzer + Rucksack ist eher nicht so doll.

@rinsewind
Genau da. Wenn man aber nicht die Dretissima nimmt sondern die Serpentinen ist es eigentlich nicht sehr steil. Die letzte Linkskurve bevor es auf dem Mininorthshore um den Baum geht ist halt ohne Hinterrrad versetzen und ähnliches wohl nicht machbar aber sonst komplett fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (10. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Dir kann geholfen werden.
> 
> BlackEye Head- and Helmet-Cam



240 EUR und noch kein Camcorder dabei :-(


----------



## andi1969 (10. Juni 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> ihr meint die ungeheuerklamm, oder? das steile stueck runter zur bruecke?
> 
> http://www.familiengruppe-dav-karlsruhe.de/aktivi/ungeheuerklamm2005_2.jpg
> 
> marco



Ok wird auch *Ungeheuerklamm *genannt und es sind beide Seiten zum fahren....  macht Spass


----------



## rinsewind (10. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch nur ein Objektiv und der dazugehörige Camcorder muss irgendwo deponiert werden, nämlich im Rucksack. Und Brust-/Rückenpanzer + Rucksack ist eher nicht so doll.
> 
> @rinsewind
> Genau da. Wenn man aber nicht die Dretissima nimmt sondern die Serpentinen ist es eigentlich nicht sehr steil. Die letzte Linkskurve bevor es auf dem Mininorthshore um den Baum geht ist halt ohne Hinterrrad versetzen und ähnliches wohl nicht machbar aber sonst komplett fahrbar.



jo kenn ich, ist eigentlich bei fast jeder tour dabei. dann ueber die bruecke rueber, links ab, an den aussiedlerhoefen vorbei und wieder rechts in den wald rein kommt man dann auf einen schoenen trail der wieder direkt zur bruecke fuehrt. 

marco


----------



## Trailhunter (10. Juni 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> 240 EUR und noch kein Camcorder dabei :-(



Umsonst ist der Tod und der kostet noch das Leben.
Außerdem, wer sagt daß coole Bikermovies machen billig ist?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juni 2007)

So bin auch wieder im Ländle.
War ein schönes Wochenende, vorallem der Marathon heute war wirklich schön. Habe meinem Schwippschwager wieder das Hinterrad zeigen können  !!!

@ Eike
Welcher Kurs war das denn??? Einsteiger, Fortschgeschritte?? Würde das nämlich auch gerne mal machen, scheint Dir ja viel gebracht zu haben!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## andi1969 (10. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So bin auch wieder im Ländle.
> War ein schönes Wochenende, vorallem der Marathon heute war wirklich schön. Habe meinem Schwippschwager wieder das Hinterrad zeigen können  !!!
> 
> Gruß Felix



Hey unsere Rennsemmel ist wieder da  und ein paar Fotos vom Marathon????
War´s anständig schwer vom Streckenprofiel... oder leicht


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So bin auch wieder im Ländle.



Er lebt.


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Eike
> Welcher Kurs war das denn??? Einsteiger, Fortschgeschritte?? WÃ¼rde das nÃ¤mlich auch gerne mal machen, scheint Dir ja viel gebracht zu haben!!
> 
> GruÃ Felix



Das war der Fortgeschrittenenkurs. Ist das richtige fÃ¼r jeden der etwa auf unserem Stand ist. Ich glaub der grÃ¶Ãte Fortschritt fÃ¼r mich ist, dass ich die Angst vorm Springen mehr oder weniger los geworden bin. Ist ein geiles GefÃ¼hl wenn man merkt, dass es mit jeder Anfahrt besser wird. Aber ein Table wÃ¤r fÃ¼r den Anfang wirklich besser gewesen als ein Double  StÃ¤ndig starrt man auf diesen zweiten Buckel und hat Schiss da aufzuschlagen  
AuÃerdem ist es eine sehr gute MÃ¶glichkeit den Bikepark kennen zu lernen. Das Geld (46â¬ fÃ¼r den Kurs + 17â¬ fÃ¼rs Protektorpaket) wars auf jeden Fall absolut wert 
Achso wenn du das mal machst besorg dir auf jeden Fall eine gerade SattelstÃ¼tze. Jeder mm ist wertvoll.


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (10. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Liegt zwischen Untergrombach und Weingarten im Wald(netter kleiner Trail der am Ende *Böse* wird )Mal mitfahren dann weißt du wo er ist.....


Danke! Ei, Ihr meint DIE Höllklamm, bzw. Ungeheuerklamm. Da bin ich schon Jahre nicht mehr lang gefahren.

Habe ich heute gleich mal wieder in meine Runde eingebaut. 
Zwischendurch musste ich den richtigen Weg suchen, was beweist wie erfolgreich ich Demütigungen verdrängen kann. 
Und mir wurde auch sofort wieder in Erinnerung gerufen, wie bescheiden meine Fahrtechnik ausgebildet ist. 

Ach, und irgendwer hätte vielleicht noch vor den vielen Bremsen warnen sollen. 

Aber schön war es doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Juni 2007)

Fotos gibts hier in der Galerie einer der Mitfahrer.
Der Marathon war super, ist eher meine Disziplin, das CC Bolzen ist nicht so mein Ding, gell Andy  , mir grauts ja schon vor dem Turmbergrennen!! 
Strecke war 50Km mit knapp 1200Hm, also absolut machbar. Dafür einen traumhaften Trailanteil. Unter anderem ein sehr steiler Schiefer/Schottertrail durch die Weinberge zum Rhein hinuter mit traumhafter Aussicht. Nach anfänglichen Attacken bin ich lange zusammen mit meinen Schwippschwager zusammen unterwegs gewesen, bis wir 12Km vor Schluß entschieden haben uns nochmal die Kante zu geben ...... und weg war der Felix  wofür mich meine Schwägerin schon wieder gehasst hat  !!!


So Jungs, was steht denn kommendes WE an???

@ Dirk
Was macht die Gesundheit???


----------



## Eike. (13. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So Jungs, was steht denn kommendes WE an???



Tjoa ich könnte einen neuen Versuch fürs Murgtal anbieten  Inzwischen ist ja auch die Bahnstrecke wieder frei also ggf. problemlose Anreise mit der S-Bahn von Karlsruhe. Ich lass mich aber auch gern mal wieder führen.
Heute werd ich das schöne Wetter wohl mal wieder zu einer Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf nutzen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Juni 2007)

Murgtal ist super, würde aber gerne Abwarten bis ich mein Epic dann wieder habe, muß eingeschickt werden!!


----------



## rinsewind (13. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Murgtal ist super, würde aber gerne Abwarten bis ich mein Epic dann wieder habe, muß eingeschickt werden!!




jammerlappen! flitzern wie dir gehoert fuer die ausgleichende gerechtigkeit ein 25KG non Epic unter den hintern geschnallt!

;-)

marco


----------



## iTom (13. Juni 2007)

@all

Falls es hier Wasgau-Interessierte geben sollte, die Anmeldeseite ist geöffnet, Hier der Einstieg.
http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Juni 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> jammerlappen! flitzern wie dir gehoert fuer die ausgleichende gerechtigkeit ein 25KG non Epic unter den hintern geschnallt!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> marco



 hättste wohl gerne!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rinsewind (13. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> hättste wohl gerne!!!!



ne,

wenn ich waehlen duerfte, wuerde ich dir so ne kinderbox mit backsteinen hintendran schnallen =) dann sehen wir mal wer schneller ist )


marco


----------



## Oskar1974 (13. Juni 2007)

Würde ne schöne Runde  im Brasiliner Revier vorschlagen.
War nett letztes WE

@ Felix_
Wie sieht es mit nem Turmbergtest aus  

Gruß
Pat


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> Was macht die Gesundheit???



Besser wäre gelogen. Darf den Arm immer noch nicht bewegen. Schmerzen hab ich immerhin keine. Gestern kam meine REHA-Bewilligung zusammen mit ner Aufnahme für den 21.06. nach Bad Peterstal-Griesbach in ein Rentnerheim. Ich bin jetzt grad am Klären mit der BFA warum ich die Reha nicht ambulant machen darf, wie das Krankenhaus es für mich vorgesehen hat. Mein Antrag ist jetzt nochmal bei deren Medizinischem Dienst und dann muss ich sehen.

Alles in allem aber nicht so doll, die Geschichte.



pumuckl schrieb:


> ...... und weg war der Felix  wofür mich meine Schwägerin schon wieder gehasst hat



Dich kann man nur mögen. Gib mir die Emailadresse Deiner Schwägerin und ich erklär ihr das mal.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Juni 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> @ Felix_
> Wie sieht es mit nem Turmbergtest aus


Gerne!!! Meine Zeit ist echt noch mies!!! 6:30




Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Besser wäre gelogen.
> Alles in allem aber nicht so doll, die Geschichte.


So ein shit!!! Ich hoffe das Du schnellst möglichst wieder auf die Beine kommst!! Hoffentlich klappt das mit der ambulanten REHA  .



Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Dich kann man nur mögen. Gib mir die Emailadresse Deiner Schwägerin und ich erklär ihr das mal.


*rotwerd* 


@all
Ja, wie sieht das mit der nächsten Tour aus?? gerne im Brasilianerrevier!!!


----------



## iTom (13. Juni 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Würde ne schöne Runde  im Brasiliner Revier vorschlagen.
> War nett letztes WE
> ...



Wenn ich meine beiden aktuellen Tourfavoriten zusammen  habe, bringe ich das mal als "Trainigs-Tour-Vorschlag" hier ein. Eine wird UpHill-lastig sein, die andere DownHill-lastig. Soweit es eben hier möglich ist. Vielleicht kann ich morgen mal die UpHill-lastige abfahren, sofern das Wetter und meine Zeit mitspielt, dann werde ich mal die Daten (Km u. Hm) kund geben.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juni 2007)

Wat ist los Jungs, Morgen nichts geplant. 
Ich fahre doch Morgen nicht alleine, wenn ich da einen nette Bikegruppe kenne!!!! Wetter soll wieder besser werden!! Bin für eine Bruchsalerlokalrunde!!


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wetter soll wieder besser werden!!



Schlechter werden kanns ja kaum  Aber wenn es doch mal aufhört zu regnen hänge ich mich da gerne dran.


----------



## rinsewind (15. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schlechter werden kanns ja kaum  Aber wenn es doch mal aufhört zu regnen hänge ich mich da gerne dran.



mal sehen, vielleicht hechel ich euch auch hinterher... kann ich aber erst morgen sagen.

marco


----------



## Jürgen_KA (15. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Bin für eine Bruchsalerlokalrunde!!



Wenns nicht schüttet fahre ich mit. Naja, wohl eher hinterher.


----------



## Trailhunter (15. Juni 2007)

Wie schon erwähnt zockt diesen Monat nicht viel bei mir mit dem MTB.
   1. wenig Zeit und die die ich habe bin ich auf dem RR unterwegs, da ich da einfach mehr Km schrubben kann im Vergleich zum MTB
   2. das Bike ist beim Gabeltausch

   Wenn dann bin ich morgen abend wieder mit dem RR auf meine Heimrunde wo der Eichelberg und Michaelsberg als Höhepunkte im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Bestandteil sind. Vielleicht sieht man sich.
   Ansonsten irgendwann im Juli wieder.

.wysiwyg { background-attachment: scroll; background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0% 0%; background-color: #f5f5ff; background-image: none; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Arial; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; font-size: 10pt; line-height: normal } p { margin: 0px; }


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> .wysiwyg { background-attachment: scroll; background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0% 0%; background-color: #f5f5ff; background-image: none; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Arial; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; font-size: 10pt; line-height: normal } p { margin: 0px; }



Bist Du von Außerirdischen infiltriert worden?


----------



## Trailhunter (15. Juni 2007)

.Keine Ahnung. Liegt vielleicht daran daß ich die USB-Version von Opera auf 'nem Stick nutze und trotz der Standleitungen die wir im Geschäft haben es etwas eng auf den Datenhighways zugeht.
   Wie gesagt, keine Ahnung warum..wysiwyg { background-attachment: scroll; background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0% 0%; background-color: #f5f5ff; background-image: none; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Arial; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; font-size: 10pt; line-height: normal } p { margin: 0px; }


----------



## Oskar1974 (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
habe seit 3 Tagen :kotz: 
Denke nicht dass ich da mit halten kann  
Viel Spaß euch und Sonnenschein.
Grüße
Pat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juni 2007)

Und wer nimmt nun das Zepter in die Hand???
ANDI!!!!



Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> habe seit 3 Tagen :kotz:
> Denke nicht dass ich da mit halten kann
> Viel Spaß euch und Sonnenschein.
> ...


Na dann mal ne gute Besserung und kurier Dich schön aus, damit Du beim Turmbergrennen fit bist!!


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2007)

Ein Local sollte schon dabei sein, sonst müssen wir es doch wieder in die Karlsruher Ecke verlegen.


----------



## Oskar1974 (15. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Und wer nimmt nun das Zepter in die Hand???
> ANDI!!!!
> 
> 
> Na dann mal ne gute Besserung und kurier Dich schön aus, damit Du beim Turmbergrennen fit bist!!



Werd ich tun !!
Danke!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juni 2007)

meine Bruchsalerkenntnisse sind sehr beschränkt, daher bräuchten wir jemanden dort. Wenn aber keiner von der Bruchsaler Kante mitkommt, muß ich auch nicht nach Bruchsal, sonder fahr vor der Haustür.

Wat is den los, schlafen die Brasilianer ein???


----------



## speedygonzales (15. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wat is den los, schlafen die Brasilianer ein???



Samstag,16.06.2007:	Min. 12°C / Max. 22°C
Mittags:	20°C	| 50%	| *leichter Regen- schauer*
Abends: 	19°C	| 20%	| wolkig

Sonntag,17.06.2007:	Min. 11°C / Max. 25°C
Mittags:	24°C	| 40%	| wolkig
Abends: 	22°C	| 60%	| leichter Regen- schauer

Sonntag wäre besser, bei Regen habe ich nicht viel Lust Rad zu fahren.. so den Tropische Regengüsse die letzen zwei Tagen bei uns, dürfte alles extrem Matschig sein..


----------



## Eike. (16. Juni 2007)

Hier regnet grad wieder leicht . Ich werd wohl abwarten wies den Tag über wird und dann spontan meine Hausrunde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hier regnet grad wieder leicht . Ich werd wohl abwarten wies den Tag über wird und dann spontan meine Hausrunde drehen.



So werde ich es auch halten. 5x auf den Turmberg fahren, Training für nächstes WE!!
Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub, daher auch unter der Woche mal möglich!!

Euch ein schönes WE!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub, daher auch unter der Woche mal möglich!!
> 
> Euch ein schönes WE!!



Gleichfalls. Danke.

Ich werd übrigens schneller sein wie Du. Zwar nicht auf dem Turmberg, aber im Amb. Rehazentrum. 22.06. gehts los.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Gleichfalls. Danke.
> 
> Ich werd übrigens schneller sein wie Du. Zwar nicht auf dem Turmberg, aber im Amb. Rehazentrum. 22.06. gehts los.


Perfekt  , ab dem 2.7. Praxisgebäude Ergo 2. Stock. Wir schließen uns Kurz (Handynr. ist ja bekannt) und treffen uns dann!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (16. Juni 2007)

Och Mädels,

habe mir gerade bei dem schlechten Wetter die Transalp DVD angeschaut, einfach nur fantastisch, jetzt sitze ich am Rechner, schaue aus dem Fenster und überlege ob ich dieses Jahr wieder an den Alpen/Gardasse hinfahren soll..

Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine kleine Transalp gemacht?

Ach.. snif.. Träum.. *das* sind Trails... will auch..


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Och Mädels,
> 
> habe mir gerade bei dem schlechten Wetter die Transalp DVD angeschaut, einfach nur fantastisch, jetzt sitze ich am Rechner, schaue aus dem Fenster und überlege ob ich dieses Jahr wieder an den Alpen/Gardasse hinfahren soll..
> 
> ...


Nein, aber eins weiß ich ganz genau, einmal in meinem Leben fahre ich mit dem Bike über die Alpen!!!


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Und wer nimmt nun das Zepter in die Hand???
> ANDI!!!!



Muss leider das Zepter weiterreichen. ....erstmal Geburtstag  feiern und mein Karpaltunnelsyndrom an der Halswirbelsäule auskurieren  .....bin mal wieder KZH Speedy führt auch gut durch die Pampa 

Gruss an Alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2007)

hast Du Geburtstag?????
HWS kaputt, Junge Junge Junge, Du machst Sachen!!!! Geute Besserung!!!


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juni 2007)

Geburtstag war gestern feier ,heut noch mit Mom,Freundin und Familie.. 
Nicht kaputt ,aber warscheinlich Nerv eingeklemmt oder veklemmt ,renn die Woche dauernd mit Migräneattacken rum


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2007)

na dann mal HERZLICHEN GRLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!!! nachträglich lass es Dir gut gehen und genieße Deinen Tag!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> na dann mal HERZLICHEN GRLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!!! nachträglich lass es Dir gut gehen und genieße Deinen Tag!!!!




 DANKE


----------



## iTom (16. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Geburtstag war gestern feier ,heut noch mit Mom,Freundin und Familie..
> Nicht kaputt ,aber warscheinlich Nerv eingeklemmt oder veklemmt ,renn die Woche dauernd mit Migräneattacken rum



Alles Gute nachträglich, Du Zwilling  Ich hatte auch diese Woche, bin auch so'n Zwilling  
Das mit der Migräne scheint in dieser Woche um sich gegriffen zu haben. Meine Wenigkeit hatte auch sowas, zwar nicht so arg. War aber doch ziemlich lästig.
Hängt vielleicht auch mit diesem saublöden Wetter zusammen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Alles Gute nachträglich, Du Zwilling  Ich hatte auch diese Woche, bin auch so'n Zwilling


Na dann Dir auch alles gute nachträglich!!!


----------



## Eike. (16. Juni 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Alles Gute nachträglich, Du Zwilling  Ich hatte auch diese Woche, bin auch so'n Zwilling



Der Juni war halt schon immer ein guter Jahrgang wenn wir alles so eng zusammen sind, bei mir wars auch diese Woche mal wieder so weit  Auch wenn ich kaum halb so alt bin wie ihr   
Von mir auch alles Gute, lass es Krachen. Also äh jetzt nicht das Genick


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2007)

WAT????? Du auch!!!! Also dann von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!
Jungs, das schreit aber nach einer Brsilianerparty, 3 in einer Woche, so einfach kommt Ihr 3 uns nicht davon!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (16. Juni 2007)

@Andy

Brasilianer gerecht:
*Feliz Cumpleaños muchacho!!* 

also so viele brasilianer Geburtstäte wie es im Mai/Juni gibt, müssen wir nächstes Jahr mal ein Tag auszuchen und Grillen


----------



## iTom (16. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der Juni war halt schon immer ein guter Jahrgang wenn wir alles so eng zusammen sind, bei mir wars auch diese Woche mal wieder so weit  Auch wenn ich kaum halb so alt bin wie ihr
> Von mir auch alles Gute, lass es Krachen. Also äh jetzt nicht das Genick



Ja, der Juni ist echt schön  Nanu, schon wieder ein Zwilling? Von mir auch alles Gute. Ja, ich lass es jetzt Krachen, habe meinen Syntace heute bekommen, Knach, Knach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (16. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Na dann Dir auch alles gute nachträglich!!!



Auch Dir Danke ich. 

Wenn der Dienstag so wird, wie er heute prognostiziert wird, und nichts bei der Arbeit dazwischen kommt, dann werde ich meine "Trainingsrunde" anvisieren. Wird so bei ca. 3h (ohne An-/Abfahrt) und um die 1000Hm liegen. Falls Interesse besteht, einfach melden. Gemeinsamer Start wäre an der GBZ-Haltestelle.


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juni 2007)

@ All    *DANKEEEE!!!*   



@ Eike und mounty- Alles gute von mir auch nachträglich zum *Geburtstag*   IHR ZWILLINGE...ÄÄÄHH ODER DRILLINGE


----------



## Oskar1974 (16. Juni 2007)

Na dann allen drei Geburtstagskindern nachträglich alles Guten zum 
Geburtstag
Hoffe Ihgr habt euch schön beschenken lassen !!!!!

Grüße von auf der Kloschüssel  
Pat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2007)

IHR seid mir ein Invalidenhaufen!!!!!! Alle 3 Gründerbrasilianer krank, unglaublich!!!
Na dann Euch allen 3 weiterhin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!! 

Hier noch ein Bild der brasilianischen Rennsemmel von letzten Wochenende...


----------



## Trailhunter (16. Juni 2007)

Happy B-Day auch von mir an alle die die Woche damit dran waren.
Einen besseren Anlaß und Jahreszeit kann man sich ja für 'ne Big-Party ja gar net wünschen. Also, Ihr wisst was das für nächstes Jahr bedeudet.
Ansonsten, noch ein relaxtes WE.

Und, hat was biketechnisch gezockt heute? Habe niemanden gesehen, bin aber auch dummerweise in den Regen gekommen. Der Wind hat heute seinen übrigen Beitrag zum Training geleistet. Mal wieder Windkante fahren wäre ja so schön. *stöhn*


----------



## Trailhunter (16. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Nein, aber eins weiß ich ganz genau, einmal in meinem Leben fahre ich mit dem Bike über die Alpen!!!



Was ist mit 2008? Dieses Jahr habe ich schon 'nen Alp-X-Termin, aber nächstes Jahr wäre ich unter der Flagge der MTB-Brasilianer mit dabei. Vielleicht sogar schon mit neuem Bike.
Wären mindestens 12 Monate Vorbereitungszeit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und somit auch für die interessant, die sich momentan nicht für sowas in der Lage fühlen, aber generell Interesse an 'nem Alpencross hätten.


----------



## rinsewind (16. Juni 2007)

alles guten euch drei

wenn man aelter wird kommen halt auch die wehwehchen....


marco


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2007)

Interesse habe ich auf jedenfall, nur ob das 2008 passt kann ich Dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Eike. (16. Juni 2007)

Ein Traum ist ein AlpX schon aber ich fürchte das wird für mich wegen meiner Lebensmittelallergien mit einer Gruppe nicht realisierbar sein. Das Essen für eine ganze Woche im vorraus mitschleppen ist nicht so das wahre  und wenn ich nicht sehr aufpasse was ich esse kann es halt passieren, dass mal morgens der Starttermin verschoben werden muss oder auch mal ein Tag ausfällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (16. Juni 2007)

@Eike
Hmm, Du brauchst also Nahrungsmittel, welche es so nicht auf 'ner Alpenüberquerung gibt und die man auch nicht durch was anderes ersetzen kann?
Als Alternative übernachtet man nicht auf 'ner Hütte sondern im Tal in einer Pension/Hotel, da gibt es auch alles das was Du daheim hast, außer Du läßt Dir irgendwelche Nahrungsersatz- bzw. Nahrungsergänzungsmittel heimschicken, die es unterwegs nicht zu beziehen gibt.
Ich bin kein 100%iger Genußmensch, daher reicht mir z.B. zum Frühstück zwei Scheiben Vollkornbrot (Carbo) und 'ne Dose Thunfisch (Protein), verachte aber auch kein American Breakfast, was aber eher selten vorkommt. Quasi von spartanisch bis luxuriös ist alles möglich und auf 'ner Alpentour kommen ganz andere Genüsse zum tragen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Geburtstag war gestern feier ,heut noch mit Mom,Freundin und Familie..



Hey Andi Du Rakete,

von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.  

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Juni 2007)

So Jungs, hier mal wieder eine Rennveranstaltung, ist zwar noch ne ganze Weile hin, Ausreden über zu geringen Trainingszustand gibts daher nicht!!! Ich glaube ich habe darüber auch schon mal gesprochen.

Dirk, auch für Dich interessant  

Energy Race Ettlingen am 6.10., ich war letztes Jahr dort, ist sehr lohnenswert!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So Jungs, hier mal wieder eine Rennveranstaltung, ist zwar noch ne ganze Weile hin, Ausreden über zu geringen Trainingszustand gibts daher nicht!!! Ich glaube ich habe darüber auch schon mal gesprochen.
> 
> Dirk, auch für Dich interessant



Interessant sicher. Wobei meine eh nicht gerade steil ansteigende Formkurve ja mittlerweile von der Schwerkraft rapide nach unten gezogen wird. Aber wenn meine Schulter das aus ärztlicher Sicht mitmacht, würde ich gerne da mitfahren. Sozusagen als Saisonausklang.

Mir hat mein Krankengymnast vorort schon Horrorgeschichten erzählt, von wegen ich müssen damit rechnen dass ich mit der Schultergeschichte 1 Jahr noch rumziehen werde, bis es wieder gut ist.

Aber daran will ich nicht glauben. Ich warte ab, was die in der Reha zu mir sagen. Danach richte ich mich.

Für mich ist die Alpenüberquerung auch ein Thema. Allerdings definitiv nicht 2008. Aber irgendwann werde ich über die Alpen fahren. Allerdings nicht mit irgend einer Veranstalter-Gruppe, sondern puristisch, nur mit Rucksack von Hütte zu Hütte. Vielleicht haben wir dann alle noch Kontakt und können dann gemeinsam fahren.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Allerdings nicht mit irgend einer Veranstalter-Gruppe, sondern puristisch, nur mit Rucksack von Hütte zu Hütte. Vielleicht haben wir dann alle noch Kontakt und können dann gemeinsam fahren.


Hört sich gut an!!! 

Wart mal ab was die Reha sagt!!

Werde mich jetzt bei dem super Wetter aufs Bike schwingen.....


----------



## speedygonzales (17. Juni 2007)

@ Eike und mounty

huy übersehen sorry.. *euch auch natürlich alles gute nachträglich!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> @Eike
> Hmm, Du brauchst also Nahrungsmittel, welche es so nicht auf 'ner Alpenüberquerung gibt und die man auch nicht durch was anderes ersetzen kann?



Das Problem ist die milch- (Laktose, Milcheiweiß) und glutenfreie Ernährung. Und Eier sollten auch nicht sein. Da bleibt vor allem beim Frühstück nicht mehr viel übrig. Besonders die Geschichte mit dem Gluten macht Probleme weil das in jedem üblichen Getreide vorhanden ist und glutenfreies Brot bekommt man in Deutschland nur im Bioladen oder Reformhaus, im Ausland wahrscheinlich noch schwerer. Fürs Mittagessen bleibt zur Not noch Schnitzel natur mit Kartoffeln 
Naja mal abwarten. Bei mir ist es ja nicht annähernd so schlimm wie bei vielen anderen und manchmal wird es wohl auch besser wenn man ein paar Monate konsequente Diät hält. Mit viel Glück sieht die Sache also nächstes Jahr schon anders aus.
Ende Juli, Anfang August will ich den Westweg fahren. Das ist dann quasi ein Test wie sich das ganze anlässt. Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen und ggf. mit den Verzögerungen leben kann können wir uns ja mal zusammensetzen.

Zum Energyrace kann ich dieses Jahr leider nicht. Ich arbeite im August und September wieder in Bayern. Deswegen werd ich zu wenig zum fahren kommen und weis noch nichtmal ob ich am 6. schon wieder zurück bin. Man glaubt es ja kaum, die Berge sind quasi vor der Haustür aber eine richtig gute Hausrunde hab ich da noch nicht gefunden. Und jedesmal ~20km An-/Abfahrt ist einfach nicht mein Ding.


----------



## bluesky (17. Juni 2007)

sehs erst jetzt 

von mir auch alles gute an alle geburtstagskinder!

bei nem alpencross wäre ich auch dabei .. ob puristisch oder die luxusversion mit begleitfahrzeug ist mir egal


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juni 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @ Eike und mounty
> 
> huy übersehen sorry.. *euch auch natürlich alles gute nachträglich!!*



Von mir auch euch alles Gute.


----------



## andi1969 (17. Juni 2007)

@ Dirk ,Oskar und bluesky....   *DANKE*


----------



## Trailhunter (17. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Alpenüberquerung auch ein Thema. Allerdings definitiv nicht 2008. Aber irgendwann werde ich über die Alpen fahren. Allerdings nicht mit irgend einer Veranstalter-Gruppe, sondern puristisch, nur mit Rucksack von Hütte zu Hütte. Vielleicht haben wir dann alle noch Kontakt und können dann gemeinsam fahren.



2008 war nur so ein Vorschlag wo ich erst mit der hiesigen Truppe frühestens könnte, da dieses Jahr noch ein Termin auf dem Programm steht den ich 2006 mit der Stuttgarter Fraktion abgekaspert habe.
Und die Alpen laufen nicht weg, deren Gletscher vielleicht was ja 'nen Alpencross bald länger im Jahr möglich macht.

Von Hütte zu Hütte ist sicherlich die wirklichste aller Überquerungen, da es ein Wahnsinnserlebnis ist einen Tag wie heute auf 2000m zu beginnen. Ist irgendwie *back to the roots*.
Da fühlt man sich doch auf sich selbst reduziert und viele Dinge, die einem tagtäglich als so wichtig erscheinen, sind dann vollkommen bedeutungslos und nichtig. Zumindest ging es mir 2005 so als wir folgende Bilder gemacht haben.

Impressionen Transalp 2005

Nachteil, bis auf die erste Etappe fangen fast alle mit 'nem Downhill an. Man ist zwar hellwach (spätestens wenn die Coins fürs Warmwasser nimmer reichen  ), aber der Körper ist noch net so auf Betriebstemperatur und man fühlt sich etwas steif (Sturzrisiko !!!).
Desweiteren lebt man 7 Tage aus dem Rucksack, was man im Vorfeld schon des öfteren trainiert haben soll (nicht daß man 7 Tage die selbe Unterhose trägt, da mag der eine oder andere schon Übung drin haben, sondern ich spreche vom Gewicht und Equipmentmanagement  ).
Außerdem, man sollte resistent gegen menschliche Ausdünstungen sein, da man in Gemeinschaftsräumen nächtigt.
Als Generalprobe würde sich hierzulande eine WE-Tour im Schwarzwald oder Pfälzer Wald anbieten um vor allem mal das Gefühl des Mehrgewicht durch den Rucksacks über eine längere Distanz zu testen.
Und die halbe Miete ist eben eine solide GA (eher Marathon als XC-Rennen) und gutes Bikehandling. Denn, es gibt zwei Dinge die zählen.
*Ankommen*, und das auch noch *sicher*.

Sodele, jemand auf den Geschmack gekommen? Wie gesagt, die Alpen laufen nicht weg und die Köpfe kann man ja schonmal zusammenstecken, über Karten brüten und vor dem geistigen Auge das Alpenglühn sehen.


----------



## iTom (17. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...tolle Bilder...



Da war aber schon ein bisschen Glück im Spiel, so ein tolles Wetter. Als ich im Sept. 06 in den Dolomiten war, habe ich schon mal ein bisschen Hunger bekommen auf ne Alpenüberquerung. Wird bei mir spätestens nächstes Jahr Pflicht werden.



> Desweiteren lebt man 7 Tage aus dem Rucksack, was man im Vorfeld schon des öfteren trainiert haben soll (nicht daß man 7 Tage die selbe Unterhose trägt, da mag der eine oder andere schon Übung drin haben, sondern ich spreche vom Gewicht und Equipmentmanagement  ).


Nichts ist besser gegen Hautreizungen, als "getragene" Klamotten. Bundeswehr läßt grüßen. 


> Außerdem, man sollte resistent gegen menschliche Ausdünstungen sein, da man in Gemeinschaftsräumen nächtigt.
> Als Generalprobe würde sich hierzulande eine WE-Tour im Schwarzwald oder Pfälzer Wald anbieten um vor allem mal das Gefühl des Mehrgewicht durch den Rucksacks über eine längere Distanz zu testen.
> Und die halbe Miete ist eben eine solide GA (eher Marathon als XC-Rennen) und gutes Bikehandling. Denn, es gibt zwei Dinge die zählen.
> *Ankommen*, und das auch noch *sicher*.


Lastenverteilung wäre noch ein Stichwort, was ich einbringen kann. Einer nimmt das Werkzeug, einer nimmt das Erste Hilfe-Zeugs, etc.



> Sodele, jemand auf den Geschmack gekommen? Wie gesagt, die Alpen laufen nicht weg und die Köpfe kann man ja schonmal zusammenstecken, über Karten brüten und vor dem geistigen Auge das Alpenglühn sehen.



Mit jedem Heftchen, das man sich anschaut, in denen solche Touren abgebildet sind, verspürt man immer mehr Lust, diese auch selbst zu fahren. 

PS.: Ich habe ja fast das selbe Rad, hat so ziemlich scottich ausgesehen


----------



## iTom (17. Juni 2007)

@Alle Glückwünscher

  Danke


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juni 2007)

... zu den Bilder fällt mir nur eins ein:


----------



## Trailhunter (17. Juni 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Lastenverteilung wäre noch ein Stichwort, was ich einbringen kann. Einer nimmt das Werkzeug, einer nimmt das Erste Hilfe-Zeugs, etc.



Keine Frage.
Team heißt nicht, *t*oll *e*in *a*nderer *m*acht's.
Selbst wenn es bedeutet daß man dem langsamsten Biker Gepäck abnimmt, denn selbst der durchtrainierteste "Racer" friert sich am Gipfel den Arsch ab wenn er auf den Letzten warten muß. Da muß halt auf andere Weise versucht werden eine Homogenität herzustellen.
Naja, und wie ich das hier einschätze habe wir gute 12 Monate Vorbereitungszeit, bei manch anderem sogar 24.


----------



## Trailhunter (17. Juni 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> PS.: Ich habe ja fast das selbe Rad, hat so ziemlich scottich ausgesehen



Nee, ist das Bike meines Chefs. Ich bin mit meinem Rotwild unterwegs gewesen und war eigentlich immer der Letzte. Ein RFR03 ist halt nix für 'nen Alp-X. Naja, etwas mehr als heute hatte ich auch noch auf den Rippen, aber die Erfahrung muß wohl jeder bei seinem ersten Alp-X machen. Daher, wer 'nen guten Vorsatz am Silvesterabend für das neue Jahr sucht ... *"ab morgen bereite ich mich auf 'nen Alp-X vor !!!"* ... wäre z.B. einer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (17. Juni 2007)

Bei einem AlpenX wäre ich auch gerne dabei. Ich bin letzte Woche die Vogesen durchgefahren (80 % singles!!!!!). Wichtig ist nicht zu viel Gepäck mitzunehmen (beeinträchtigt die Fahreigenschaften Pilot/Fahrrad und kann gefährlich werden).
Die Gruppe muß tatsächlich HOMOGEN sein!! sonst warten die einen zu oft & zu lang auf die anderen, und diejenige auf die gewartet wurde, demotivieren sehr schnell!! also keine schöne Stimmung!! Wie Trailhunter schreibt, auf jeden Fall soll die Gruppe vorab getestet werden.

hier meine Vogesentour, noch nicht ganz fertig aber trotzdem schöne Bilder dabei   http://papyrob-on-line.blogspot.com/


----------



## iTom (17. Juni 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> ...
> 
> hier meine Vogesentour, noch nicht ganz fertig aber trotzdem schöne Bilder dabei   http://papyrob-on-line.blogspot.com/



Sind nen paar schöne Bilder dabei, "Treppsche für Treppsche Qualität"  
Mit dem Text kann ich jetzt persönlich nicht all zu viel anfangen.  Eine Übersetzung ins Deutsche würde eine weitere Zielgruppe ansprechen , die ebenfalls mal die Vogesen abklappern würden.


----------



## Eike. (17. Juni 2007)

Tolle Bilder frenchy  Für den Text ist mein Schulfranzösisch zu lange her  und mit Babelfish kommt nicht wirklich "flow" auf 
Sowas in der Art peile ich mit dem Westweg an.


----------



## frenchy (18. Juni 2007)

Die Seite ist gerade fertig!! sind noch ein paar bilder dazu gekommen! Ich mach mich dran...mit der Übersetzung! 

Der Westweg würde ich auch gerne fahren - Leider sind sehr viele langweilige Fortswege dabei - Es gibt viellleicht ein paar singles die wir nicht kennen????


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juni 2007)

Neu Teil .....am Dienstag war sowas wie Weihnachten 





wurde zeit mein alter hatte 6Jahre auf´em Buckel


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2007)

Welcher ist das denn, Crossride? Bei mir hat sich das Thema neue LaufrÃ¤der Ã¼brigens erstmal erledigt. Ich hab mich doch dazu durchgerungen das gepansche mit der Milch mal auszuprobieren. In nÃ¤chster Zeit geb ich eh noch genug Geld rund ums Radel aus, da kann ich die 250â¬ Ersparnis gut gebrauchen. Hoffentlich kommt das Eclipse Tubelesskit diese Woche noch. FÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten Tage is ja eh nur Regen vorhergesagt, optimales Wetter zum basteln


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Welcher ist das denn, Crossride? Bei mir hat sich das Thema neue Laufräder übrigens erstmal erledigt. Ich hab mich doch dazu durchgerungen das gepansche mit der Milch mal auszuprobieren. In nächster Zeit geb ich eh noch genug Geld rund ums Radel aus, da kann ich die 250 Ersparnis gut gebrauchen. Hoffentlich kommt das Eclipse Tubelesskit diese Woche noch. Für die nächsten Tage is ja eh nur Regen vorhergesagt, optimales Wetter zum basteln



Job ,ist der Crossride *Disk *und wiegt genausoviel wie mein alter
Na ja dann viel spass mit der Milch, halt da nicht mehr so viel von wenn man es alle 3 monate austauschen muss.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Juni 2007)

Will auch einen für mein Epic, der würde mir halt auch gut gefallen und würde auch optisch gut dazu passen http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k263/a4024/crossmax_slr_disc_is2000-6-loch_2007.html


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na ja dann viel spass mit der Milch, halt da nicht mehr so viel von wenn man es alle 3 monate austauschen muss.



Naja wirklich austauschen muss man das wohl nicht. Wenn die Milch ausgehÃ¤rtet ist kÃ¶nnen neue LÃ¶cher halt nicht mehr automatisch abgedichtet werden, ist dann quasi wie ein normaler UST-Reifen. Aber der Preis und auch das Gewicht (UST Reifen sind so dermaÃen Sackschwer) ist einfach so interessant, dass ich es mal ausprobieren will.

@Felix
Holla, 740â¬ fÃ¼rn LRS ist schon heftig. Falls du nicht auf UST umrÃ¼sten willst bekommt man fÃ¼r das Geld (bzw schon weniger) aber besseres als einen Systemlaufradsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Felix
> Holla, 740â¬ fÃ¼rn LRS ist schon heftig. Falls du nicht auf UST umrÃ¼sten willst bekommt man fÃ¼r das Geld (bzw schon weniger) aber besseres als einen Systemlaufradsatz.


Fahre schon UST mit den Mavic 819, bin ich auch voll mit zufrieden und werde auch dabei bleiben.


----------



## andi1969 (22. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Will auch einen für mein Epic, der würde mir halt auch gut gefallen und würde auch optisch gut dazu passen http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k263/a4024/crossmax_slr_disc_is2000-6-loch_2007.html



Ist ein dolles Teil(fang mal an zu sparen Felix) selbst auf EBAY biste nuch mit 600Euronen dabei .......


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ist ein dolles Teil(fang mal an zu sparen Felix) selbst auf EBAY biste nuch mit 600Euronen dabei .......


Jeder sollte Träume habe  !!!!


----------



## andi1969 (22. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Jeder sollte Träume habe  !!!!



Na klar, aber der Preis im Laden macht  Alpträume ca.800 Euronen... bin ja bei meinem schon zusammen gezuckt als ich den Preis im Laden gesehen habe.....


----------



## Trailhunter (23. Juni 2007)

Schick, schick Andi. Haben sich die rotierenden Massen jetzt bei Dir halbiert?  
 Nicht daß Du bergauf in Zukunft noch bremsen mußt.

 Ans Rehlein kommen nur noch Ersatzteile und vielleicht Schnäppchen.
 Zur Zeit ist der Renner dran gepimpt zu werden. Neue Schalt-/Bremsgriffe, 'ne neue Kurbel und vielleicht ein Austausch-Laufradsatz stehen an. Ersteres ist schonmal da und ...  *black is beautiful*.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Schick, schick Andi. Haben sich die rotierenden Massen jetzt bei Dir halbiert?
> Nicht daß Du bergauf in Zukunft noch bremsen mußt.
> 
> Ans Rehlein kommen nur noch Ersatzteile und vielleicht Schnäppchen.
> Zur Zeit ist der Renner dran gepimpt zu werden. Neue Schalt-/Bremsgriffe, 'ne neue Kurbel und vielleicht ein Austausch-Laufradsatz stehen an. Ersteres ist schonmal da und ...  *black is beautiful*.



Nö gleiches Gewicht wie vorher ging mir nur um,s zuverlässiger machen ,der alte hatte seit 6 Jahren seinen Dienst getan(ein einziger Seitenschlag) und das Aussehen war mitentscheident


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (23. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ... und das Aussehen war mitentscheident



Das Auge ißt .. äh .. fährt ja bekanntlich mit.  

Mein momentaner Laufradsatz (Big 'Un Naben, 729er Felgen und das mit 36 Speichen) ist heavy duty. Da geben eher die Federelemente den Geist auf weil sie durchschlagen.
Fahre zukünftig mit 'ner weicheren Feder und 150mm hinten. Vorne muß ich mit der Pike noch rumprobieren bis ich das passende Setup für 'ne smoothe Forke gefunden habe.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Das Auge ißt .. äh .. fährt ja bekanntlich mit.



Na klar macht schon was aus, ist wie neue Schuhe am Fuß mein Auge isst immer mit  

*So un nu noch Stammtisch 1Juli Woche* am *Samstag* den* 7.7.07 *um 20 Uhr im Bundschuh.....als Vorschlag.


----------



## Eike. (24. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So un nu noch Stammtisch 1Juli Woche* am *Samstag* den* 7.7.07 *um 20 Uhr im Bundschuh.....als Vorschlag.



Bin dabei.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So un nu noch Stammtisch 1Juli Woche* am *Samstag* den* 7.7.07 *um 20 Uhr im Bundschuh.....als Vorschlag.



Samstag ist zwar immer schlecht, ich versuche aber trotzdem kurz vorbei zu schauen. Schließlich muss ich den Turberghelden ja noch persönlich huldigen.


----------



## Oskar1974 (24. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na klar macht schon was aus, ist wie neue Schuhe am Fuß mein Auge isst immer mit
> 
> *So un nu noch Stammtisch 1Juli Woche* am *Samstag* den* 7.7.07 *um 20 Uhr im Bundschuh.....als Vorschlag.



Bin dabei !!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Juni 2007)

> So un nu noch Stammtisch 1Juli Woche am Samstag den 7.7.07 um 20 Uhr im Bundschuh.....als Vorschlag.



Haben wir nicht mal gesagt mittwochs?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Haben wir nicht mal gesagt mittwochs?


Sorry, aber mir wäre wie schon gestern gesagt mittwochs auch viel lieber!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Will auch einen für mein Epic, der würde mir halt auch gut gefallen und würde auch optisch gut dazu passen http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k263/a4024/crossmax_slr_disc_is2000-6-loch_2007.html



Mhhh, ich bin ja gerade dabei mein Bike leichter zu machen, spricht eigentlich was gegen diesen LRS? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k263/a1797/lrs_dt_huegi_340_-_dt_swiss_xr4.1.html

Downhill-König werd ich ja eh nicht mehr aber zumindest will ich den Berg etwas leichter hochfahren. Buget ist 400-  und die Felge *muss *leicht und *schwarz *sein  .


----------



## andi1969 (25. Juni 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Mhhh, ich bin ja gerade dabei mein Bike leichter zu machen, spricht eigentlich was gegen diesen LRS? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k263/a1797/lrs_dt_huegi_340_-_dt_swiss_xr4.1.html
> 
> Downhill-König werd ich ja eh nicht mehr aber zumindest will ich den Berg etwas leichter hochfahren. Buget ist 400-  und die Felge *muss *leicht und *schwarz *sein  .



DT Laufradsatz würd ich sofort kaufen(Spitzenqualität) damit machst Du keinen Fehler.....


----------



## Eike. (25. Juni 2007)

Gegen DT spricht eigentlich hÃ¶chstens der Preis 
Hast du Felgen- oder Scheibenbremsen? Der LRS den du da ausgesucht hast ist nÃ¤mlich nur fÃ¼r Scheibenbremsen (Edit: muss natÃ¼rlich Felgenbremsen heiÃen).
Schau dich am besten auch mal bei ActionSports um. Das ist eigentlich die erste Adresse wenn man hochwertige aber gÃ¼nstige LaufrÃ¤der sucht. Da komm ich fÃ¼r den gleichen LRS auf ~300â¬, fast 50â¬ weniger  Und wenns doch ein Disc-LRS sein darf gibt es da sogar die 240s Nabe mit 4.1d fÃ¼r 370â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schau dich am besten auch mal bei ActionSports um. Das ist eigentlich die erste Adresse wenn man hochwertige aber günstige Laufräder sucht. Da komm ich für den gleichen LRS auf ~300, fast 50 weniger  Und wenns doch ein Disc-LRS sein darf gibt es da sogar die 240s Nabe mit 4.1d für 370.



Disk ist schon richtig. Mit dem rumklicken wächst jetzt der Appetit. Bei Actionsports gibt es auch die DT Swiss 4.2, hübscher, etwas breiter und dafür noch mal leichter. Mist, ich werde gleich viel Geld ausgeben  .


----------



## Eike. (25. Juni 2007)

Die 4.2 würde ich auch eher nehmen als die 4.1 Wenn man doch mal einen Reifen mit 2,3" oder 2,4" fahren will machen die 2mm Maulweite schon was aus. Und etwas robuster müsste sie auch sein bei sehr verkraftbarem Mehrgewicht. Huch die ist ja tatsächlich leichter  Das is ja´n Ding 
Wenns am Ende etwas teuer wird würde ich die 340er Naben oder die Onyx nehmen.

Nachtrag: Ich seh gerade, dass ich oben Mist geschrieben habe. Der LRS den du urspünglich gepostet hast ist eben nicht für Scheibenbremsen sondern für Felgenbremsen


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die 4.2 würde ich auch eher nehmen als die 4.1 Wenn man doch mal einen Reifen mit 2,3" oder 2,4" fahren will machen die 2mm Maulweite schon was aus. Und etwas robuster müsste sie auch sein bei sehr verkraftbarem Mehrgewicht. Huch die ist ja tatsächlich leichter  Das is ja´n Ding
> Wenns am Ende etwas teuer wird würde ich die 340er Naben oder die Onyx nehmen.



Geiz ist geil aber Geld ausgeben macht schön. Gerade bestellt:

1 x Custom  MTB Disclaufradsatz handgespeicht () = 385,20
	Nabe DT Hügi240s Disc
	Felge DT Swiss XR 4.2 Disc
	Speichen DT Champion schwarz
	Bremsaufnahme IS2000
	Speichenanzahl 32 Loch
	Speichennippel Alu Rot

Und dann noch ein Sonderangebot mitgenommen.

1 x Crankbrothers Pedal, Candy C schwarz () = 44,99

Hoffentlich wird das Zeug bald geliefert.



> Nachtrag: Ich seh gerade, dass ich oben Mist geschrieben habe. Der LRS den du urspünglich gepostet hast ist eben nicht für Scheibenbremsen sondern für Felgenbremsen



Nein, da hatte ich Mist geschrieben.


----------



## frenchy (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo aus Ettlingen!!

Bad Wildbad am 08. Juli  sieht sehr versprechend aus! Ich habe mich schon für die Mitteldistanz 46 Km / +1600 angemeldet!! Wäre doch was für die "Brasilianer"!?

hier die Infos!! http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rhmarathon/


----------



## Eike. (26. Juni 2007)

Klasse LRS. Ich hätte statt den Champion die Competition Speichen genommen, spart nochmal ca 40g pro Laufrad. Ist aber auf jeden Fall ein geiles Teil zu einem wirklich guten Preis. Wo hast du denn bestellt? Actionsports ja wohl nicht, die haben keine DT Speichen mehr und auch keine roten Nippel soweit ich das sehe. Und bei Whizzwheels würden die wahrscheinlich das doppelte kosten


----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn bestellt? Actionsports ja wohl nicht, die haben keine DT Speichen mehr und auch keine roten Nippel soweit ich das sehe. Und bei Whizzwheels würden die wahrscheinlich das doppelte kosten



Bestellt habe ich bei www.bikestore.cc. Sehr gewundert habe ich mich auch über den Preis der Crankbrothers Candy C. Liegt sonst zwischen 69- und 99- . Wobei ich auch nirgends eine Candy C in schwarz gefunden habe, nur Maus-Grau oder Grenzwertig-Rosa. Mal abwarten was kommt.

Bei den Speichen habe ich die Bestellung noch auf die Competition geändert, auf die 12-  kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... spart nochmal ca 40g pro Laufrad.



Man Eike, Du bist doch nicht etwa so ein Grammfeilscher, der sich irgendwann nur 'nen gebürsteten Rahmen wegen dem Gewicht zulegt aber im Biergarten weiter die Maß stemmen und Brezeln futtern wollte?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Man Eike, Du bist doch nicht etwa so ein Grammfeilscher



Reine Psychologie. Wenn ich jetzt den Berg nicht hochkomme, dann müsste es ja an mir liegen. Das will ich natürlich nicht zugeben also fahre ich auch den Berg hoch, irgendwie.

Und für ein Bier ist sowieso immer Platz. .


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juni 2007)

Für Otto-Normal-Biker ist es sicher rein psychologisch. Bei Profis, wo das Leistungsniveau (Doping hin oder her) der einzelnen Sportler sehr dicht beieinander liegt, mag das was bringen. Aber auch nur weil jeder es macht und denkt der andere hätte einen 0,005%ige Leistungssteigerung durch das Tuning. Klar, eine Reifenbreite (beim MTB wohl weniger) kann ein Rennen entscheiden.
Ok, 80g sind 80g, aber ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung wie es sich anfühlt und vor allem was es bringt wenn man über das 100-fache beim eigenen Körper einspart. Erstens weniger Gewicht, was am Bike eigentlich unmöglich ist einzusparen, und eine daraus resultierende höhere Leistungsfähigkeit. Naja, und was den Preis angeht. Mit wieviel Euronen/Grammverlust muß man denn heute rechnen?
Ja, Gewichtseinsparung in der obengenannten Größenordnung beim Material sind wirklich nix anderes als ein Placebo und kurzzeitiges Balsam für die Bikerseele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (26. Juni 2007)

Ne keine Sorge ich bin kein Grammfuchser aber in dem Fall lohnt es sich einfach weil die Mehrkosten gerade mal 10 oder 20â¬ sind und wenn man sich schon in so einer GrÃ¶Ãenordnung bewegt kommts darauf auch nicht mehr an. AuÃerdem sollen die konifizierten Speichen stabiler sein. Das kommt mir zwar aufgrund der geringeren MaterialstÃ¤rke leicht spanisch vor aber vielleicht sind die aus einem hochwertigeren Stahl oder aufwendiger veredelt.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Ok, 80g sind 80g, aber ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung wie es sich anfühlt und vor allem was es bringt wenn man über das 100-fache beim eigenen Körper einspart. Erstens weniger Gewicht, was am Bike eigentlich unmöglich ist einzusparen, und eine daraus resultierende höhere Leistungsfähigkeit. Naja, und was den Preis angeht. Mit wieviel Euronen/Grammverlust muß man denn heute rechnen?
> Ja, Gewichtseinsparung in der obengenannten Größenordnung beim Material sind wirklich nix anderes als ein Placebo und kurzzeitiges Balsam für die Bikerseele.



Stimmt schon. Aber bei einer Größe von 1.83 bringe ich es im Augenblick auf 67 kg, vor einiger Zeit war das sogar noch *deutlich* weniger. Wenn ich jetzt wieder 8 kg abnehme, dann steht die Welthungerhife bei mir vor der Tür 

Placebo hin oder her, etwas Balsam schadet nie.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Juni 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Aber bei einer Größe von 1.83 bringe ich es im Augenblick auf 67 kg, vor einiger Zeit war das sogar noch *deutlich* weniger. Wenn ich jetzt wieder 8 kg abnehme, dann steht die Welthungerhife bei mir vor der Tür








ICH BIN FETT!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (26. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> .. sollen die konifizierten Speichen stabiler sein. Das kommt mir zwar aufgrund der geringeren Materialstärke leicht spanisch vor aber vielleicht sind die aus einem hochwertigeren Stahl oder aufwendiger veredelt.



He Eike, an der Stelle fehlt kein Material, sondern es wurde verdichtet(durch kaltschmieden oder ziehen) deshalb sind konifizierte Speichen stabiler.


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juni 2007)

@Jürgen

Bei Deinem Gewicht und einer guten Grundlage sollten Berge überhaupt kein Thema sein. 
Heißt, 100g mehr oder weniger ist da völlig egal oder ist Uphill-Racing *your favourite*?


----------



## andi1969 (26. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ICH BIN FETT!!!!!




  *Ich auch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2007)

So Ihr Dicken (wenn das einer sagen darf dann ich  ):

Zum Thema leichte Laufräder äußere ich mich nicht, weil ich mich da nicht auskenne. 

Aber ... wie sind nun die Tendenzen zum Thema Stammtisch. Mittwoch und Samstag stehen jeweils im Angebot. Also. Wer hat noch eine Meinung?


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ICH BIN FETT!!!!!



Moment, Muskeln sind schwerer als Fett, daher können Hosen rutschen obwohl die Waage wie angenagelt an einer Stelle stehen bleibt.
Hüpf vor dem Spiegel einmal auf und ab, sollte da was mehr als einmal nachwabbeln, dann liegt das nicht am Versagen der körpereigenen Zugstüfendämpfung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sondern am zu hohen KFA. Dann stimmt Deine Aussage widerrum.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Aber ... wie sind nun die Tendenzen zum Thema Stammtisch. Mittwoch und Samstag stehen jeweils im Angebot. Also. Wer hat noch eine Meinung?



Mittwoch ist besser als Samstag.


----------



## andi1969 (26. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Moment, Muskeln sind schwerer als Fett, daher können Hosen rutschen obwohl die Waage wie angenagelt an einer Stelle stehen bleibt.
> Hüpf vor dem Spiegel einmal auf und ab, sollte da was mehr als einmal nachwabbeln, dann liegt das nicht am Versagen der körpereigenen Zugstüfendämpfung
> 
> 
> ...




  bei mir wabbelt aber nach  ich fahr nie wieder mit euch

*So und das mit Samstag war nur Vorschlag wegen und weil unter der Woche alle Arbeiten müssen.....*Hab gedacht das dann alle länger sitzen bleiben können.
Oder Freitags als Alternative(ist nur Vorschlag).....


----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Gewicht und einer guten Grundlage sollten Berge überhaupt kein Thema sein.
> Heißt, 100g mehr oder weniger ist da völlig egal oder ist Uphill-Racing *your favourite*?



Wenn es mir wirklich auf _jedes_ Gramm ankommen würde, dann würde ich zuerst die Ergon GC2 Griffe wegwerfen und den Lenker mit Tesafilm umwickeln. Und vor dem Uphill Race sollte ich vielleicht etwas weniger rauchen  .


----------



## andi1969 (26. Juni 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wenn es mir wirklich auf _jedes_ Gramm ankommen würde, dann würde ich zuerst die Ergon GC2 Griffe wegwerfen und den Lenker mit Tesafilm umwickeln.  .



Au blos ned Tesa ist viel zu schwehr, versuchs mal ohne Griffe un den lenker auf 40cm einkürzen


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juni 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist besser als Samstag.










andi1969 schrieb:


> bei mir wabbelt aber nach  ich fahr nie wieder mit euch



Hauptsache Du fühlst Dich wohl, Dir geht es gut und Du hast Spass am Leben. Laß Dich nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 machen.


----------



## Eike. (26. Juni 2007)

Ohje ich wollte doch gar keinen Glaubenskrieg "Pro und Contra" Leichtbau anfangen. Ich hätte die 40g nicht erwähnen sollen 
Übrigens danke für die schlüssige Erklärung Andi  konifizierte Speichen = besser weil stabiler, das Gewicht spielt keine Rolle, also ist jetzt Schluss 

@Stammtisch
Mir persönlich ist Mittwoch oder Samstag relativ wurscht aber ich denke mal Mittwochs dürfte weniger los sein als Samstags.


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juni 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wenn es mir wirklich auf _jedes_ Gramm ankommen würde, dann würde ich zuerst die Ergon GC2 Griffe wegwerfen und den Lenker mit Tesafilm umwickeln. Und vor dem Uphill Race sollte ich vielleicht etwas weniger rauchen  .



Kann man den LRS nicht auch zwischen Füße und Hände nehmen? Würde man sich den Rahmen und das ganze unnütze Zeug sparen. Und außerdem hätte man eine wirklich geile Federung, die man nur trainieren müßte.  
Habe '97 das Rauchen (5-10 Zigaretten am Tag) gänzlich aufgegeben, weil ich es irgendwie absurd fand tagsüber mit dem Bike zu fahren und abends eine zu rauchen. Hat mir als Anlaß gerreicht. 

@Eike
Glaubenskrieg hin oder her, solange nicht die nächsten 3 Seiten, was bei meinem 22" dann doch viele Postings wären, von dem Thema dominiert werden. Ist doch hier kein reiner Terminkalender.

*Stammtisch:*
Mittwoch  , weil Samstag die Family Vorrang hat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> *Stammtisch:*
> Mittwoch  , weil Samstag die Family Vorrang hat


Oder Freundin, Besuch etc, bin auch für Mittwoch!!

PS: Es wabbelt, aber um gegen meinen Schwippschwager die Familienehre zu retten reichts, von daher bin ich zufrieden.

Am WE bekomme ich mein Epic wieder, MIT komplett neuem Rahmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 , danke Thomas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (26. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> ...
> Habe '97 das Rauchen (5-10 Zigaretten am Tag) gänzlich aufgegeben, weil ich es irgendwie absurd fand tagsüber mit dem Bike zu fahren und abends eine zu rauchen. Hat mir als Anlaß gerreicht.
> ...



Anderst rum wäre es vielleicht geschickter gewesen, von Morgens bis Mittags/Nachmittags rauchen, so dass am Nachmittag beim Radfahren alles soweit geteert ist   Der Sauerstoff stolpert dann nicht so, wenn er in die Lunge soll 
Schade dass es im Bundschuh oder auch sonstwo keine Nichtraucherbereiche gibt. Ist immer so eine Sache, vor dem Weggehen duschen, sich dann in die verqualmte Kneipe hocken, dann entscheiden, nochmal Duschen um den Nikotingestankt wegzubekommen, oder mit dem Nikotingestank ins Bett legen, weil schon zu spät...
Werde aber auch mal an nem Stammtisch vorbeischauen. Beim nächsten mal werde ich versuchen dabei zu sein.


----------



## Eike. (26. Juni 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Schade dass es im Bundschuh oder auch sonstwo keine Nichtraucherbereiche gibt. Ist immer so eine Sache, vor dem Weggehen duschen, sich dann in die verqualmte Kneipe hocken, dann entscheiden, nochmal Duschen um den Nikotingestankt wegzubekommen, oder mit dem Nikotingestank ins Bett legen, weil schon zu spät...



Irgendwann bekommt es auch die deutsche Regierung hin ein Rauchverbot in Gebäuden zu erlassen wie inzwischen fast überall in Europa. Aber dann müssten ja alle Resaurants und Kneipen zumachen  Warum funktioniert es nur zB in Italien ohne großen Kneipensterben


----------



## iTom (26. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Irgendwann bekommt es auch die deutsche Regierung hin ein Rauchverbot in Gebäuden zu erlassen wie inzwischen fast überall in Europa. Aber dann müssten ja alle Resaurants und Kneipen zumachen  Warum funktioniert es nur zB in Italien ohne großen Kneipensterben



Ein Kneipensterben, so schätze ich, wird es nicht geben, das Publikum wird sich ändern. Vielleicht mehr Familien mit Kindern. 
Immerhin, das Rauchen  hat schon viele Arbeitsplätze geschaffen,... Thorax-Kliniken, Bestatter, Krankenkassenangestellte, Feuerwehrleute, etc...


----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Habe '97 das Rauchen (5-10 Zigaretten am Tag) gänzlich aufgegeben, weil ich es irgendwie absurd fand tagsüber mit dem Bike zu fahren und abends eine zu rauchen. Hat mir als Anlaß gerreicht.



Mach dir mal keine falschen Hoffnungen. Ich hatte schon 12 Jahre mit dem rauchen aufgehört und dann wieder angefangen. Ja, aus reiner Dummheit  .


----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Au blos ned Tesa ist viel zu schwehr, versuchs mal ohne Griffe un den lenker auf 40cm einkürzen



follkommen valsch. So ein breiter Lenker wirkt wie ein schlechter Spoiler. Er gibt Auftrieb und vermindert damit diesen lästigen Rollwiderstand. Wenn der Rest vom Bike (und die Wampe) dann leicht genug sind, dann kannst du fliegen!

Nein Herr Oberförster, ich fahr doch nicht durch den Wald! Ich bin auf dem Flug von New York nach KA und suche einen Platz zum Notlanden.


----------



## Trailhunter (26. Juni 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keine falschen Hoffnungen.



Rauchen?
Nope, never, nada. Da gefriert eher die Hölle.


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. Juni 2007)

*Also Stammtisch 11.07.2007 20 UHR im Bundschuh in U-Grombach !!!!!*
Grüße ihr flight weight Fetischisten


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2007)

Das ist aber Samstags.


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Oder Freundin, Besuch etc, bin auch für Mittwoch!!
> 
> PS: Es wabbelt, aber um gegen meinen Schwippschwager die Familienehre zu retten reichts, von daher bin ich zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Und bei mir ..heißen Die rum wegen ner ...schissenen AvidUltimate!
Bin einfach zu freundlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (26. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Das ist aber Samstags.


Witzbold  , wie gehts altes Haus ?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Witzbold  , wie gehts altes Haus ?



Bin grad voll im Rehastress. Hoffe, meine Schulter noch diese Woche komplett bewegen zu können, was momentan noch nicht funktioniert. Aber es wird hart daran rumgezerrt, dass das wieder klappt.

Der 6.10. Energie-Race ist ja mein Ziel. Könnte klappen.

Warum der 11.? Der 4. ist auch ein Mittwoch. Oder kannst Du am 4. nicht?


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Bin grad voll im Rehastress. Hoffe, meine Schulter noch diese Woche komplett bewegen zu können, was momentan noch nicht funktioniert. Aber es wird hart daran rumgezerrt, dass das wieder klappt.
> 
> Der 6.10. Energie-Race ist ja mein Ziel. Könnte klappen.
> 
> Warum der 11.? Der 4. ist auch ein Mittwoch. Oder kannst Du am 4. nicht?



Ne am 4.7. bin ich beruflich unterwegs. Da komm ich erst um 10 H nach Hause! 
Mir wäre daher der 11.7 lieber. Oder halt Freitags oder Samstags  
Gute Besserung Dir. Und er 6.10 steht. 
Wir müssen doch unsere Rennsemmel Felix fordern  
P.S. *am 26.8 ist Heidelsheimedr Cross Country *Tour . Ist doch auch ein muß für uns.......
grüße


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2007)

Hm. 26.08. ist für mich sicher zu knapp. Das wäre dann wohl doch zuviel des Guten.

So wie ich das sehe ist mittwochs hier grundsätzlich mit einer größeren Mehrheit behaftet.

Frage an alle:

*Wer hat was gegen den 11.07. einzuwenden?*

Anderes Thema: An die Technikfraktion

Kann mir jemand der Unterschied zwischen Semiintegrated und ohne irgend ein integrated (also normal) erklären? Kann ich in einen Semiintegrated-Rahmen einen normalen Steuersatz reinbauen? Danke im voraus.


----------



## Eike. (26. Juni 2007)

Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon bisweilen gestellt. Bei Wikipedia gibt es einen Artikel der es recht gut beschreibt.
Ein normaler Steuersatz in einem Semi-Integrierten Rahmen müsste eigentlich gehen weil die Semi-Steuersätze ja auch eine Lagerschale haben die eingeschlagen wird aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon bisweilen gestellt. Bei Wikipedia gibt es einen Artikel der es recht gut beschreibt.
> Ein normaler Steuersatz in einem Semi-Integrierten Rahmen müsste eigentlich gehen weil die Semi-Steuersätze ja auch eine Lagerschale haben die eingeschlagen wird aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht.



Ich hab den wiki-Artikel grad durchgelesen. 4 mal. Wenn Du damit meine Frage beantworten kannst, beglückwünsche ich Dich.

Ich kapiere es nicht.

Was heißt " ... dass die Lagerung im Inneren des Steuerrohres liegt."??? Das ist doch schon wieder integrated, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (26. Juni 2007)

Nein bei Semi wird in den Rahmen eine Lagerschale eingelegt so wie ich meine Recherchen zu dem Thema bisher verstehe. Also beim integrierten laufen die Kugeln direkt im Rahmen, bei Semi wird noch eine Lagerschale eingelegt (aber wohl nicht eingepresst) und bei Standard ist Steuerrohr gerade und alles läuft über die eingepressten Lagerschalen. 
Aber zu deiner Frage "standard in semi" kann ich nur Vermutungen anstellen und hoffen, dass jemand mit mehr Ahnung daherkommt. Stell die Frage am besten mal im Tech-Talk da findet sich bestimmt jemand.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon bisweilen gestellt. Bei Wikipedia gibt es einen Artikel der es recht gut beschreibt.
> Ein normaler Steuersatz in einem Semi-Integrierten Rahmen müsste eigentlich gehen weil die Semi-Steuersätze ja auch eine Lagerschale haben die eingeschlagen wird aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht.



Hab den hier gefunden. Da schreiben sie, dass im Semi auch eine Lagerschale eingepresst werden muss. Aber eine für Semi halt. 

Kapier dann nicht, wo da der Sinn liegt, bei der Bauart.


----------



## iTom (26. Juni 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> P.S. *am 26.8 ist Heidelsheimedr Cross Country *Tour . Ist doch auch ein
> 
> grüße



Werde ich auch dabei sein, sofern nichts dazwischen kommt. Für Dirk gäbe es evtl. auch bei den Elsässern was tolles. In Weissenburg (Wissembourg) am Col du pigeonnier oder so ähnlich am 30.09.07. Kostet nur 5Euronen und es ist ne tolle Gegend. 
Ganz leicht zu finden.
19E RANDONNEE VTT
Das Googlesche hat hier das noch ausgegeben:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=frankreich,+Col+du+pigeonnier&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=39.371738,71.015625&ie=UTF8&z=16&iwloc=addr&om=1


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Werde ich auch dabei sein, sofern nichts dazwischen kommt. Für Dirk gäbe es evtl. auch bei den Elsässern was tolles. In Weissenburg (Wissembourg) am Col du pigeonnier oder so ähnlich am 30.09.07. Kostet nur 5Euronen und es ist ne tolle Gegend.
> Ganz leicht zu finden.
> 19E RANDONNEE VTT



Danke für den Tip. Ich kenne es schon. War schon zwei mal dort. Die Strecke dort ist echt der Hammer.    

*@all Brasilianer*
Mountys Empfehlung solltet ihr euch unbedingt mal anschauen und euch durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 
Das ist eine super Veranstaltung, wo wir gemeinsam fahren könnten. Die 55er Runde (wenn es die noch gibt) ist echt schön und vor allem auch sauber beschildert.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> *Wer hat was gegen den 11.07. einzuwenden?*


Nichts, bin dabei, 3 Tage vor Albstadt, bissle Carboloading mit Euch bei Nudeln und Weizen  !!!


----------



## rinsewind (27. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Irgendwann bekommt es auch die deutsche Regierung hin ein Rauchverbot in Gebäuden zu erlassen wie inzwischen fast überall in Europa. Aber dann müssten ja alle Resaurants und Kneipen zumachen  Warum funktioniert es nur zB in Italien ohne großen Kneipensterben



ist doch schon erledigt:

Gesundheitsministerin Monika Stolz: Land übernimmt Vorreiterrolle beim Schutz von Nichtrauchern
Ministerrat beschließt umfassenden Nichtraucherschutz / Gesetz soll am 1. August in Kraft treten 
 13.06.2007 Mit der Zustimmung des Ministerrates zum Gesetzentwurf zum Nichtraucherschutz nimmt das Land eine Vorreiterrolle beim Schutz von Nichtrauchern ein, sagte Gesundheitsministerin Dr. Monika Stolz in Stuttgart. Der Gesetzentwurf, mit dem ein umfassender Schutz der Nichtraucher in Baden-Württemberg eingeführt werden soll, werde nun dem Landtag zugeleitet. Die erste Lesung des Gesetzentwurfes ist noch im Juni vorgesehen; das Inkrafttreten der Regelungen ist für den 1. August geplant. 

Vorgesehen ist neben einem Rauchverbot in Behörden, Dienststellen und sonstigen Einrichtungen des Landes und den Kommunen, in Schulen, Tageseinrichtungen für Kinder, Jugendhäusern, Krankenhäusern und Pflegeeinrichtungen nunmehr ein umfassender Nichtraucherschutz in den Gaststätten. Mit der nun vorgesehenen Regelung werden wir den Interessen der Nichtraucher und Raucher gerecht. Insbesondere für die Gastronomie ist es wichtig, einfache und klare Regelungen zu haben, so Stolz weiter. Es gehe ihr nicht darum, Rauchern das Rauchen zu verbieten oder sie zu erziehen. Vielmehr müssten Nichtraucher vor den Gefahren des Passivrauchens geschützt werden. 

Das solle aber niemand daran hindern, schon jetzt nicht mehr in Gegenwart von Nichtrauchern zur Zigarette zu greifen. Die Ministerin zeigte sich überzeugt, dass das Rauchverbot in der Bevölkerung eine breite Akzeptanz findet. In anderen Ländern klappt es gut. Viel besser als viele zu Beginn dachten.


----------



## Eike. (27. Juni 2007)

Das glaub ich erst wenn das Gesetz in Kraft ist und alle "Übergangsfristen" (in Deutschland würde ich mit 5-10 Jahren rechnen) abgelaufen sind. Gegackert wurde ja schon viel, es hat nur noch keiner ein Ei gelegt.


----------



## Trailhunter (27. Juni 2007)

Tipp: Raucher sollten ab Dezember lieber Auto fahren wenn sie auf ihr Laster nicht verzichten wollen.

Bei uns ist im gesamten Gebäude Rauchverbot. Sah lustig aus als unsere Raucher die letzten Tage mit wehendem Haar und fast-wegfliegenden Regenschirm vor dem Gebäude standen, und schützend ihre Hände um ihr "Schätzchen" hielten. 
Zu den ganzen Nebenwirkungen sind Raucher vermutlich jetzt noch vermehrt wegen Erkältungen krank.

Darf man Raucher abschießen wenn sie sich quälen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2007)

Äh, hab ich was verpasst, oder werden wir hier langsam zu militanten Nichtrauchern.

Falls ja oder nein nochmal die bereits gestellte Frage:

Wie sind die Tendenzen für den nächsten Stammtisch. Als aktueller Vorschlag steht der 11.07. im Raum. Zugesagt haben Oskar, Pumukl und ich. Speedy muss auch mit, da ich dieses mal fahre. Wie sieht es mit den anderen aus? Bitte um Meldung.

Noch was anderes:

Wir haben doch Larsen-Fahrer hier in unseren Reihen. Was kann das Profil als Hinterradreifen wenn es trocken ist, und wie breit sind Maxxis-Reifen im Allgemeinen in der Größe 2,35. Vor allem evtl. im Vergleich gesehen zu Specialized-Reifen. Danke mal, wenn jemand was zum Thema beitragen kann.


----------



## iTom (27. Juni 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Hallo aus Ettlingen!!
> 
> Bad Wildbad am 08. Juli  sieht sehr versprechend aus! Ich habe mich schon für die Mitteldistanz 46 Km / +1600 angemeldet!! Wäre doch was für die "Brasilianer"!?
> 
> hier die Infos!! http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rhmarathon/



Da ist ja der richtige Sponsor dabei "...STADA...." Beste Medizin für beste Leistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (27. Juni 2007)

Muß am 12.07. 04:30 raus, da ist 20:00 schon recht spät.
Werde es doch irgendwann noch gebacken bekommen.


----------



## Trailhunter (27. Juni 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Da ist ja der richtige Sponsor dabei "...STADA...." Beste Medizin für beste Leistung



Dopst Du nicht?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Dopst Du nicht?



Natürlich tut er. Wir sind doch alle Radsportler.


----------



## Eike. (27. Juni 2007)

Ich bin am 11.7 auch dabei.

@Larsen
Auf trockenem, festen Boden ist der klasse und rollt sehr gut. Sobald es aber leicht schlammig wird setzt sich das enge Profil natürlich sofort zu. Die Zollangabe bei der Breite kannst du bei Maxxis total in die Tonne kloppen, die ETRTO Angabe stimmt aber je nach Felge ziemlich exakt. Meine 2.35er sind auf der DT5.1 Felge ca 53mm breit. Mit Speci Reifen kann man das nicht vergleichen, die sind ja brutal breit. Der 2.1er der auf meinem Stumpjumper drauf war ist so breit wie mancher 2.3er.
Noch ein Wort zur Haltbarkeit: Ich hab meine jetzt seit etwa 1000km drauf und der Hinterreifen ist bald fertig, der Vorderreifen sieht aus wie neu. Falls du daran Interesse hast, ich hab demnächst (spätestens Mitte-Ende Juli) einen brauchbaren Larsen in 2.35 abzugeben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Falls du daran Interesse hast, ich hab demnächst (spätestens Mitte-Ende Juli) einen brauchbaren Larsen in 2.35 abzugeben.



Gesteigertes Interesse sogar. 

In welche Richtung willst Du gehen, wenn Du Dir was neues holst?


----------



## Trailhunter (27. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Natürlich tut er. Wir sind doch alle Radsportler.



Will ich doch meinen.
Ich muß zugeben, daß seit der großen Hitze Anno 2003 ich auf dem RR immer 'ne Doppel-Aspirin im Trikot dabei habe. Ist nix regelmäßiges, aber wenn ich beim letzten Drittel beim Wasser angekommen bin und der nächste Pit-Stop nicht abzuschätzen ist, dann nehme ich mit dem letzten Viertel schonmal eine. Nennen wir es Survival-Maßnahme statt Leistungssteigerung.
Ansonsten eigentlich nur Proteine als Nahrungsergänzung.
Kann ich meinem Sohn jetzt noch unter die Augen treten?


----------



## iTom (27. Juni 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Dopst Du nicht?



Bewußt auf jeden Fall nicht. Habe ich bisher nicht gebraucht und habe es auch in Zukunft nicht vor. 
So, wo soll ich jetzt unterschreiben


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Juni 2007)

Aspirin, ist ja süß!!! In meinem Camelbak habe ich immer ne Ersatzbluttransfusion dabei, die ich mir manchmal kurz vor Schluß durchlaufen lasse, von den regelmäßigen EPO Spritzen mal ganz abgesehen!!!


----------



## iTom (27. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> ...steht der 11.07. im Raum. Zugesagt haben Oskar, Pumukl und ich. Speedy muss auch mit, da ich dieses mal fahre. Wie sieht es mit den anderen aus? ...



Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (27. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Gesteigertes Interesse sogar.
> 
> In welche Richtung willst Du gehen, wenn Du Dir was neues holst?



Entweder Albert 2.25 vorne und hinten oder das Schwalbe "Alpencross-Paket" mit Albert vorne und Smart Sam hinten.
Wechseln werde ich wenn der Larsen hinten runter ist aber auf jeden Fall bevor ich Anfang August zu meinem Sommerjob nach Bayern fahre. Der Vorderreifen ist wie gesagt fast neu, vorne hat man ja kaum Materialabrieb. Beim Gewicht liegt er übrigens am unteren Ende der Maxxis-Typischen Serienstreugung. Ich hatte die Reifen gewogen bevor ich sie aufgezogen hab und die lagen bei 630-640g.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Aspirin, ist ja süß!!! In meinem Camelbak habe ich immer ne Ersatzbluttransfusion dabei, die ich mir manchmal kurz vor Schluß durchlaufen lasse, von den regelmäßigen EPO Spritzen mal ganz abgesehen!!!



Oh. Cool. Bis Du auch bei dem Spanier. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal dort beim "Training".


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Entweder Albert 2.25 vorne und hinten oder das Schwalbe "Alpencross-Paket" mit Albert vorne und Smart Sam hinten.
> Wechseln werde ich wenn der Larsen hinten runter ist aber auf jeden Fall bevor ich Anfang August zu meinem Sommerjob nach Bayern fahre. Der Vorderreifen ist wie gesagt fast neu, vorne hat man ja kaum Materialabrieb. Beim Gewicht liegt er übrigens am unteren Ende der Maxxis-Typischen Serienstreugung. Ich hatte die Reifen gewogen bevor ich sie aufgezogen hab und die lagen bei 630-640g.



Gut. Dann reserviere ich den bei Dir mal. Momentan fahre ich hinten specialized Enduro 2.2. Der ist fett. Allerdings rollt er wie ein Würfel. Wenns trocken ist, würde ich gerne mal was anderes probieren.

Wie er im Schlamm ist, hab ich mal bei Pat erlebt. Dann hat er Slickeigenschaften.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (27. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das glaub ich erst wenn das Gesetz in Kraft ist und alle "Übergangsfristen" (in Deutschland würde ich mit 5-10 Jahren rechnen) abgelaufen sind. Gegackert wurde ja schon viel, es hat nur noch keiner ein Ei gelegt.



Gesetzliche Verbote sind Unfug. Wer sich durch meine Zigarette gestört fühlt, der soll das bitte sagen, ich mach sie dann sofort aus  . Dass in öffentlichen Gebäuden, Krankenhäusern etc Rauchverbot herrscht versteht sich ja wohl von selbst. Übrigens gibt es auch jetzt schon Nichtraucher Kneipen und Restaurants. Warum man immer gleich nach dem Gesetzgeber schreien muss ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Aber es macht keinen Sinn dieses Thema ernsthaft in einem Forum zu diskutieren.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (27. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Wie sind die Tendenzen für den nächsten Stammtisch. Als aktueller Vorschlag steht der 11.07. im Raum.



Mittwoch ist immer gut, bin dabei.


----------



## Trailhunter (27. Juni 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wer sich durch meine Zigarette gestört fühlt, der soll das bitte sagen, ich mach sie dann sofort aus  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Wie sind die Tendenzen für den nächsten Stammtisch. Als aktueller Vorschlag steht der 11.07.




Bin dabei, wenns Arbeitsmäsig klappt am * 11.Juli*

ey Dirk Suchst du eine leichte Reifenkombi für den Marathon usw.wie währe es mit *Nobby Nick und Racing Ralf* im 2.25.....und falls noch jemand Schwalbe Reifen braucht fragt mal an ,hab noch einen *Big Jim in 2.25* und *Little Albert in 2.1*(Front only Mischung) rumliegen( alle gebraucht aber noch gut Profil drauf ) und ein RR in 2.4 ( 2xgefahren).....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Juni 2007)

Passt der RR 2.4 ins Specialized hinten rein? Wie ist der im Vergleich zum Enduro 2.2?

Ich such was für hinten, was besser rollt wie der Enduro.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Juni 2007)

Meld mich heute Abend wieder. Geh jetzt wieder in REHA.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Passt der RR 2.4 ins Specialized hinten rein? Wie ist der im Vergleich zum Enduro 2.2?
> 
> Ich such was für hinten, was besser rollt wie der Enduro.



Ok ich schreibs Dir heute abend rein...... Der Enduro hat einen Rollwiedrerstand wie ein Panzer( ist aber normal bei Specialized Reifen und der RR läuft dagegen 1a....)Fotos sind heut Abend drin.


----------



## Eike. (28. Juni 2007)

Wenn ein Speci 2.2 rein passt müsste ein Schwalbe 2.4 eigentlich auch gehen.

Wusstet ihr eigentlich in was für einem sicheren Städtchen wir hier in Karlsruhe leben? Hier hat die Polizei sogar Zeit um neben der Räuberhatz einen "kleinen", mit 5 Mann besetzten Kontrollposten aufzubauen um auf der Ettlinger Straße zu kontrollieren, dass niemand ohne Licht unterwegs ist und auf dem Fahrradweg in die richtige Richtung fährt  Einen Alko haben sie auch schon rausgezogen, gut der hat nicht mein Mitleid.


----------



## Waldgeist (28. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hier hat die Polizei sogar Zeit um neben der Räuberhatz einen "kleinen", mit 5 Mann besetzten Kontrollposten aufzubauen um auf der Ettlinger Straße zu kontrollieren, dass niemand ohne Licht unterwegs ist und auf dem Fahrradweg in die richtige Richtung fährt  Einen Alko haben sie auch schon rausgezogen, gut der hat nicht mein Mitleid.



An welcher Stelle war das? Beim Vierordtbad Richtung Stadtgarten? Da gibt es die meisten Geisterfahrer!!


----------



## Eike. (28. Juni 2007)

Genau da in der Einfahrt zum Parkhaus Luisenstraße. Um 11 sind die aber wieder abgezogen. Ich denke mal die haben gerade da kontrolliert weil es an der Ausfahrt (und von der Luisenstr.) alle paar Wochen Unfälle mit Radfahrern gibt. Und von denen fahren viele den Radweg in die falsche Richtung (naja mach ich auch häufig). Viele Autofahrer schauen an den Ausfahrten wohl nur nach links auf den fließenden Verkehr aber nicht was von rechts kommt, könnte ja genauso gut ein Fußgänger sein.


----------



## rinsewind (28. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Genau da in der Einfahrt zum Parkhaus Luisenstraße. Um 11 sind die aber wieder abgezogen. Ich denke mal die haben gerade da kontrolliert weil es an der Ausfahrt (und von der Luisenstr.) alle paar Wochen Unfälle mit Radfahrern gibt. Und von denen fahren viele den Radweg in die falsche Richtung (naja mach ich auch häufig). Viele Autofahrer schauen an den Ausfahrten wohl nur nach links auf den fließenden Verkehr aber nicht was von rechts kommt, könnte ja genauso gut ein Fußgänger sein.



in den letzten paar wochen stand was von nem urteil in der bnn, dass man mit dem fahrrad auch in die falsche richtung einer einbahnstrasse fahren darf, so lang man niemanden behindert...

behindert man ein lkw wenn man mit nem fahrrad dagegen faehrt? glaube nicht , oder?

marco


----------



## Eike. (28. Juni 2007)

Man darf gegen die Einbahnstraße fahren wenn ein entsprechendes Schild dran steht sonst nicht. In diesem Fall geht es aber nicht um Einbahnstraßen sondern um Fahrradwege neben der Fahrbahn (also geteilter für Fußgänger und Radfahrer). Auf solchen Wegen darf man mit dem Fahrrad nur in der Richtung der Straße fahren, quasi wie das Rechtsfahrgebot.


----------



## Bazzmonsta (28. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: An die Technikfraktion
> 
> Kann mir jemand der Unterschied zwischen Semiintegrated und ohne irgend ein integrated (also normal) erklären? Kann ich in einen Semiintegrated-Rahmen einen normalen Steuersatz reinbauen? Danke im voraus.


Nachdem ich zufällig hier gelandet bin ...
und dazu noch semiintegriert fahre ...
Semi - hat Lagerschalen wie ein normaler Steuersatz - innen und außen (innen = zum Steuerrohr hin)
integrated hat die Lauffläche des Lagers schon im Steuerrohr drin und nur noch eine Außenschale.
Normal in Semi einbauen geht nicht, da der Steuerrohrdurchmesser größer ist. Bei Semi sitzt das Lager im Rohr (die Innere Lagerschale wird bis auf einen schmalen Auflagerand eingepresst).
Vorteile: Steuersatz kann sehr niedrig aufbauen. Lager sind im Rohr besser abgestützt. Prinzipiell denke ich aber es ist ziemlich egal. Nur passen muss der Steuersatz halt.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. Juni 2007)

Bazzmonsta schrieb:


> Nachdem ich zufällig hier gelandet bin ...
> und dazu noch semiintegriert fahre ...
> Semi - hat Lagerschalen wie ein normaler Steuersatz - innen und außen (innen = zum Steuerrohr hin)
> integrated hat die Lauffläche des Lagers schon im Steuerrohr drin und nur noch eine Außenschale.
> ...




Super da hat es doch einer vor mir erklärt..... (und ich hab da Hefte gewälzt) 1a erklährt Alex


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Juni 2007)

Bazzmonsta schrieb:


> Nachdem ich zufällig hier gelandet bin ...
> und dazu noch semiintegriert fahre ...
> Semi - hat Lagerschalen wie ein normaler Steuersatz - innen und außen (innen = zum Steuerrohr hin)
> integrated hat die Lauffläche des Lagers schon im Steuerrohr drin und nur noch eine Außenschale.
> ...



Das mit dem niedrig aufbauen leuchtget mir ein. Allerdings heißt das ja wiederum, dass das Steuerrohr im Rahmen dadurch kürzer ist, und somit wiederum mehr Kraft auf den Rahmen von der Gabel kommend wirkt.

Naja. Sieht zumindest aufgeräumter aus, wie normal.

Danke für die Erklärung. Schau öfters bei uns rein. Bist eingeladen. Hiermit offiziell.


----------



## Bazzmonsta (28. Juni 2007)

Tja das Steuerrohr wäre dann in der Tat kürzer, da es aber einen größeren Durchmesser hat ist es sowieso stabiler. Von daher auch kein Nachteil.  

Muss man sich glaub ich keine tieferen Gedanken drüber machen ...

Danke für die Einladung ... vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf der Straße oder im Wald  
bye alex


----------



## andi1969 (1. Juli 2007)

So meine Damen und Mädels der Bruchsal und KA Umgebung..... 
Melde mich nach fast 3 Wochen KZH, mal wieder aus dem Sattel zurück in´s
Bikerleben zurück 

Hab mir ne kleine Runde über den Eichelberg angetahn ,(so ca. 20km ) um mal die morschen Grähten wieder aus zuschütteln 
Spass hat´s keinen gemacht aber war nötig  um nicht total zu verdeppern 

Gruß Andi


----------



## Trailhunter (2. Juli 2007)

@all
Was haltet Ihr von den Canyon-Bikes?
Bin gestern dieses Nerve ES gefahren. Ein sehr solides, gut verarbeitetes Bike, wo man noch nicht 1/3 nur für den Namen hinblättern muß.

Nette Spielerei dieser Kinematik-Check.


----------



## frenchy (2. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> @all
> Was haltet Ihr von den Canyon-Bikes?
> Bin gestern dieses Nerve ES gefahren. Ein sehr solides, gut verarbeitetes Bike, wo man noch nicht 1/3 nur für den Namen hinblättern muß.
> 
> Nette Spielerei dieser Kinematik-Check.



Canyon  Preis 
aber warum so ne mischmach allmountain/Enduro ?? sehr schwer 13 kg ohne pedale?? 
Das Xc 9 http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=27#ausstattung finde ich persönlich besser - all FOX ORO PURO und dtswiss 4.2  ... und nur 11,5 kg  !!!


----------



## Trailhunter (2. Juli 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> aber warum so ne mischmach allmountain/Enduro ?? sehr schwer 13 kg ohne pedale??



Weil es nunmal das Bike eines Bekannten war.
Die XC haben keine Bremsen die mich überzeugen sie für 'nen Transapl zu montieren. Der Rahmen ist ok, auch wenn mir 115mm FW etwas zu wenig sind.


----------



## Eike. (2. Juli 2007)

Mir sind die Rahmen zu unstabil. Was man da im Internet (und auch schon live) an Dellen sieht und das nach oft harmlosen remplern ist nicht mehr normal. Klar von der Ausstattung her sind die im Preis-Leistungs VerhÃ¤ltnis nicht zu toppen aber ich wÃ¼rd mich furchtbar Ã¤rgern wenn ich nach ein paar Monaten eine mords Delle im Oberrohr hÃ¤tte weil ich das Rad mal unvorsichtig an eine Laterne gelehnt habe. Von daher bin ich eigentlich ganz froh, dass das letztes Jahr bei mir mit Canyon nicht geklappt hat. Mein Stumpjumper hat zwar einen sehr kratzeranfÃ¤lligen Lack aber die Struktur ist sehr solide. Und wenn der Lack wirklich mal zu schlimm aussieht wirds entlackt und ordentlich gepulvert  Das bekommt man heutzutage ja fÃ¼r unter 150â¬


----------



## Trailhunter (2. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mir sind die Rahmen zu unstabil. Was man da im Internet (und auch schon live) an Dellen sieht und das nach oft harmlosen remplern ist nicht mehr normal.



Echt?
Mein Rotwild hat auch 'ne Delle im Oberrohr als es an 'ne Mauer geknallt ist. Bei den Wandstärken ist das aber auch nicht verwunderlich. Beim Kampf um Stabilität und Gewicht muß man eben Kompromisse eingehen. Kommt aber auch drauf an wie man mit dem Bike umgeht. Als reines Sportgerät ist es eben nur auf Belastungen getrimmt welche beim Biken auftreten. Für Rempler an Biergartenlaternen ist es eben nicht optimiert. Dafür gibt es coole Cruiser im Chopper-Look, die aber auch bald deren Gewicht haben. Und wer nicht ausschließen kann bei 'ner Tour zigmal auf die Fresse zu fallen, der sollte vielleicht kleine Brötchen backen, sich ein preisgünstigeres und daher schwereres Bike zulegen oder gleich in ein Dirt- oder DH-Bike investieren, wenn ihm das Schlammwühlen zusagt.
Habe mit meinem RR von Canyon 'nen Sturz aus 40 Sachen mit Überschlag gehabt. Lediglich die Look-Pedale haben Schönheitsmacken bekommen und die Carbon-Shifter sehen aus als ob sie ein paar Meter über den Asphalt geschrubbt sind. Die fahre ich zwar noch (hasse die Lenkerbandwickelei), denke aber das die irgendwann den Geist aufgeben wenn ich zupacken muß. Der Rahmen selbst sieht aus wie neu.
Von Vorfällen wo das Rad umgefallen ist ganz abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (3. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Weil es nunmal das Bike eines Bekannten war.
> Die XC haben keine Bremsen die mich überzeugen sie für 'nen Transapl zu montieren. Der Rahmen ist ok, auch wenn mir 115mm FW etwas zu wenig sind.



Ich kenne die  ORO Puro nicht, aber die  ORO K24 schon seit einige Monate...und sind absolut : Sehr progressiv und doch bissig!! Was stört dich bei den Bremsen??

...Transalp...


----------



## andi1969 (3. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Weil es nunmal das Bike eines Bekannten war.
> Die XC haben keine Bremsen die mich überzeugen sie für 'nen Transapl zu montieren. Der Rahmen ist ok, auch wenn mir 115mm FW etwas zu wenig sind.



Ach komm 115 mm ist doch genug Federweg, normal brauchst  bis 120mm im maximal Fall und die Formula sind auch ok......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juli 2007)

Ich bin noch keine ORO gefahren bisher, aber in BIKE, FREERIDE oder MOUNTAINBIKERIDERMAGAZIN bekommt diese Bremse grundsätzlich immer positivste Beurteilungen.

Gut, die Killerbremse ist sicher eine GUSTAV M. Aber da brauchen wir ja nicht über Gewicht reden. Die bremst schon allein durch ihr Gewicht.


----------



## iTom (3. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin noch keine ORO gefahren bisher, aber in BIKE, FREERIDE oder MOUNTAINBIKERIDERMAGAZIN bekommt diese Bremse grundsätzlich immer positivste Beurteilungen.
> 
> Gut, die Killerbremse ist sicher eine GUSTAV M. Aber da brauchen wir ja nicht über Gewicht reden. Die bremst schon allein durch ihr Gewicht.



Apropos Bremse, hier noch ein schönes Warnschild


----------



## Trailhunter (3. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ach komm 115 mm ist doch genug Federweg, normal brauchst  bis 120mm im maximal Fall und die Formula sind auch ok......



Nööö, 115mm sind mir zu wenig. 
Was bleibt bei 115mm denn noch über wenn man 1/4-2/3 Sag fährt? Zwischen 120-140mm möchte ich am Bike schon haben, wenn möglich noch über das Setup wählbar. Und ist der Hinterbau sauber konstruiert und noch ein vernünftiger Dämpfer drin, dann funzt das ganz ordentlich.
Formula? Ich hatte '97 eine drin, wo ich '98 schon wieder an den Mann brachte. Hat mich nicht überzeugt. Zu viel Streß mit Fading, Luft im System und 'ner Leistung die nicht besonders mehr als die meiner HS33 war. Hope war zwar 'ne Ecke teuerer aber um Welten besser verarbeitet und standhafter, bei 'ner Bremskraft an die man sich erst gewöhnen mußte. Und das sind bald 10 Jahre her. Gibt also keinen Grund mich vom Bewährten zu trennen.  Damals war die Auswahl an Brakes nicht so groß, heute muß sie mich dafür voll überzeugen. Wenn man sie 500km+Transalp testen könnte bevor man sie kaufen täte, ok dann wäre es 'ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## andi1969 (3. Juli 2007)

hey wie siehts aus wir ziehen alle in den Stammtisch Thread um....passt doch besser zu Uns oder.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (3. Juli 2007)

UUUUUUUUUUUUmzug!!


----------



## Eike. (3. Juli 2007)

Der letzte fegt nochmal durch und macht das Licht aus


----------



## Waldgeist (4. Juli 2007)

Ist wohl der neue Material-/Servicewagen für die Doping-Tour-de-France 2007


----------



## Eike. (4. Juli 2007)

Jupp die ganzen Dopingmittel sind einfach zu teuer geworden. Deswegen steigen die Fahrer ab sofort auf Busse um. Der Zuschauer will ja schließlich Geschwindigkeit sehen (*nur* deswegen wird ja gedopt).


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juli 2007)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Ist wohl der neue Material-/Servicewagen für die Doping-Tour-de-France 2007



Nö der offizielle Brasilianer Umzugs LKW und Tour Bus


----------



## Reese23 (26. Januar 2008)

Tach zusammen... ich rufe den Fred mal zurück ins Leben.


----------



## Eike. (26. Januar 2008)

Bist du am Ende die Reinkarnation von Univega68?


----------



## andi1969 (26. Januar 2008)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen... ich rufe den Fred mal zurück ins Leben.



TÜÜT TÜÜt Kein Anschluss mer in diesem Thread....... Schau mal im Brasilianer Stammtisch rein


----------



## Reese23 (26. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> TÜÜT TÜÜt Kein Anschluss mer in diesem Thread....... Schau mal im Brasilianer Stammtisch rein



Nadann...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Januar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (27. Januar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


>


----------



## votecoli (4. Juni 2009)

So meine Damen und Herren,
nachdem das Brasilianerlager ja offensichtlich nicht mehr aus einem ganzen Teil besteht erwecke ich diesen Thread für alle Interessierten aus der Umgebung Bruchsal wieder zum Leben!!!
Da es hier nicht nur "Warmduscher" gibt (Auf jedenfall nicht mehr als in der Karlsruher Gegend) sind alle eingeladen!
Bei meinen Touren um Eichel-und Michaelsberg sind mir schon so viele versplitterte MTB`ler entgegengekommen das ich hoffe hier ein reges Interesse zu wecken!


----------



## votecoli (5. Juni 2009)

Ich fang mal an und versuch alle angesprochenen biker zum posten zu überreden!

Haaallllooo ihr da draußen!!!!!!!!! Wer hat Lust???


----------



## votecoli (5. Juni 2009)

War heut Eichelberg- Michaelsberg und dann rüber Ungeheuerklamm unterwegs. Traumhafte Verältnisse!


----------



## Stegi... (17. Juni 2009)

hey...
bin ganz ganz neu hier...
xD

fahre sau gern dirt und dh
fahre auch sehr viel auf`m michaels berg
mit freunden,

aber den ultimativen weg,
habe ich glaub ich noch nicht gefunden...

würde mich sehr sehr arg über wge freuen...
ich weiß,sie sind schwer zu erklären,
aber ich bitte um eure hilfe
(bin 14 jahre)
(scott voltage YZ 2)
(aber wie gesagt fahre mit diesem auch downhill)
xD xD xD
danke schun mol im vorraus...


----------



## Campino-MTB (16. August 2009)

noch aktuell hier???
Komme aus Ubstadt - und bin immer auf der Suche nach guten Abwechslungsreiche Touren.

Gerade Feierabendstouren ab 18Uhr wären ganz toll - so für 2-3 Stunden.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## iTom (16. August 2009)

Campino-MTB schrieb:


> noch aktuell hier???
> Komme aus Ubstadt - und bin immer auf der Suche nach guten Abwechslungsreiche Touren.
> 
> Gerade Feierabendstouren ab 18Uhr wären ganz toll - so für 2-3 Stunden.
> ...



Dort findet momentan die Diskussion statt. Vielleicht ist was für Dich dabei:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350153


----------



## Philatus (24. Juni 2012)

Moin, moin!
Ist in diesem Thread noch jemand aktiv?
Suche Mitfahrer in Bad Schönborn, Kronau,  Östringen, St. Leon-Rot bzw. Umgebung für 1 bis 1 1/2 Std. Fahrten, wochentags ab ca. 19.30 Uhr oder am WE nach Absprache. Wer Lust hat bitte melden: [email protected]  oder 0176 914 289 72.


----------



## Landei-Forst (24. Juni 2012)

Hi,



Philatus schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> Ist in diesem Thread noch jemand aktiv?
> Suche Mitfahrer in Bad Schönborn, Kronau,  Östringen, St. Leon-Rot bzw. Umgebung für 1 bis 1 1/2 Std. Fahrten, wochentags ab ca. 19.30 Uhr oder am WE nach Absprache. Wer Lust hat bitte melden: [email protected]  oder 0176 914 289 72.



Schau doch mal hier: B.O.T.A. Bruchsal vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (30. November 2013)

Da is er wieder


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. November 2013)

Wer?


----------



## iTom (30. November 2013)

Der Fred


----------



## speedygonzales (1. Dezember 2013)

hey ihr wagt mein Winterschlaf zu stören?


----------



## votecoli (1. Dezember 2013)

Ist ja quasi noch Spätsommer
Alles Top fahrbar....


----------



## iTom (2. Dezember 2013)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ist ja quasi noch Spätsommer
> Alles Top fahrbar....



Sind die Wege aufm Eichelberg/Michaelsberg gemüsefrei, Oli? Bin schon lange nicht mehr gefahren und nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (2. Dezember 2013)

Alles gut und Barrierefrei....


----------



## iTom (2. Dezember 2013)

votecoli schrieb:


> Alles gut und Barrierefrei....



Das hört sich gut an, ich komm langsam in ein Alter wo man sich über Barrierefreiheit Gedanken machen darf


----------



## iTom (2. September 2014)

Zack, hier iss er wieder...


----------



## speedygonzales (2. September 2014)

hast aber lange gesucht ;-)


----------



## iTom (2. September 2014)

jepp, aber jetzt iss er wieder weiter oben, der Fred


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. September 2014)




----------



## speedygonzales (3. September 2014)

Oh der Dirk auch da ich dachte du wärst schon in die Pfalz ausgewandert


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. September 2014)

Nein - ich pendle.


----------



## fabse22 (10. September 2014)

Ist hier eig. noch jemand aktiv? Fährt jemand gelegentlich ne Feierabendrunde in der Ecke?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. September 2014)

Feierabend ist immer schwierig bei mir, aber am Wochenende bin ich doch noch manchmal in der Ecke unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (10. September 2014)

Auf eine regelmäßige Feierabendrunde muß ich derzeit leider verzichten, die ich derzeit leider auch nur sporadisch und sehr kurzfristig durchführen kann. Vielleicht klappt es ja trotzdem mal ne Feierabendrunde zu fahren.


----------



## iTom (20. Oktober 2014)

*Aufpassen *sollten diejenigen, die Teile vom *Schlangenweg* und *Grasweg *zügig queren möchten. Momentan werden hier die Waldautobahnen, richtig ausgebaut. Wahrscheinlich mit ner richtigen Asphaltdecke. An den Rändern, sind schöne tiefe Gräben, die so manchen Trail abschneiden und die Augen richtig aus den Augenhöhlen hervorquellen lassen, wenn man die Gegebenheit zu spät erkennt
Hier wird wohl wieder etwas Nacharbeit notwendig werden, damit das Ganze wieder flüssig fahrbar wird.


----------



## speedygonzales (27. April 2015)

Na in Bruchsal scheinen wieder Waldtrolle unterwegs zu sein...
Gibt es eigentlich noch Theater oder hat sich das ganze wieder beruhigt? Das Bild zu urteilen wohl nicht...


----------



## iTom (28. April 2015)

Der Waldtroll hat die Stöckchen bestimmt wegen den Harvestern hingelegt Es wäre schön, wenn man den Kasper auf frischer Tat ertappen könnte. Eine Lektion handfeste Argumente würde ihm bestimmt gut tun.
Vielleicht waren auch zu viele Rollatoren auf dem Weg unterwegs


----------



## speedygonzales (28. April 2015)

iTom schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn man den Kasper auf frischer



Eigentlich müssen wir uns beim Waldtroll für die Bunnyhop teststrecke bedanken


----------



## iTom (28. April 2015)

Stimmt, wenn man es so betrachtet


----------



## Pordus (28. April 2015)

Ist das der Weg ganz oben am Eichelberg, Richtung Kaserne? Da liegen leider immer wieder Äste. Beim Runterfahren kann man ja drüberhüpfen, aber beim Hochfahren nervt's total.


----------



## speedygonzales (28. April 2015)

@Pordus genau der Weg links von der Kaserne


----------



## Pordus (28. April 2015)

Was am Eichelberg momentan mehr stresst: Ich bin da jetzt schon mehrere Male auf den schmalen Wegen Typen mit Motorrädern begegnet. Zuletzt hing sogar einer an einer Steilstelle abseits des Weges an einem Baumstamm fest und hat versucht seine Maschine wieder frei zu bekommen. Ich will keinesfalls den ersten Stein werfen, aber das finde ich schon ziemlich heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (30. April 2015)

Die Stöckchen von vorangegangenen Foto waren gestern nicht mehr gelegen. Danke an den Wegräumer.
Tolle Witterung und tolle Wege waren gestern vorzufinden. Und ne Menge Frässpuren von Bremsspuristies  Das muß nicht wirklich sein. Mit dem Auto oder mim Motorrad legt man auch nicht bei jedem Bremsvorgang eine Bremsspur hin...


----------



## seb4all (8. August 2015)

Fährt jemand manchmal abends über die Michaelskapelle und kennts da ein paar interesante trail Touren im Umland?
Bin bis jetzt immer eher in Ettlingen gefahren und kenne  mich hier nicht so gut aus.

Gruß
Seb


----------



## _Niels_ (11. August 2015)

Gibt`s jemanden der im Gebiet Östringen Odenheim unterwegs is?


----------



## Kadauz (12. August 2015)

_Niels_ schrieb:


> Gibt`s jemanden der im Gebiet Östringen Odenheim unterwegs is?



Ich, aber eher unregelmäßig und kenne da auch nicht so viel. Standard-Trail am Siegfriedsbrunnen halt...


----------



## skask (16. August 2015)

Gibts in Jöhlingen jemanden der ab und an einen konditionsschwachen mitnimmt? Kann in der Regel nur am WE.


----------



## xxDanielS (7. September 2015)

Hi, bin neu im MTB Enduro Bereich und suche immer wieder gerne mit Biker für den Eichelberg/ Michaelsberg.
Musste bisher leider immer alleine meine Runden drehen.

gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Niels_ (11. September 2015)

Kannst ja mal Samstags bei den MTB Freunden Heidelsheim vorbeischauen. Die fahren öfters mal in dem Eck rum. 

http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Juni 2018)

Ein wohl etwas abenteuerlicher Einsatz für die Rettungsdienste.

Ein Mountainbiker war in einem Hohlweg am Eichelberg schwer gestürzt....

https://xn--hgelhelden-9db.de/komplizierter-einsatz-im-hohlweg-drk-rettet-verunglueckten-radfahrer/

Was macht eigentlich noch das alte Revier? 
@iTom mähst Du eigentlich noch fleissig die Trails?


----------



## iTom (23. Juni 2018)

Nein Günter,

momentan nicht. Bin momentan mit dem Laufen beschäftigt. Ist schneller durchgezogen und ich muß nicht schrauben;-) Hatte ein wenig Problem mit dem Schuhwerk, jetzt dürfte es aber wieder funktionieren. Ich habe das auch mitbekommen, dass einer schwer gestürzt ist. Hoffentlich erholt sich derjenige wieder schnell, ohne bleibenden Schaden.
Bist Du noch regelmäßig aufm Eichelberg, Michaelsberg unterwegs? 
Mal schauen ob ich in nächster Zeit mal wieder das eine oder andere Mal fahren kann. Die Zeitfenster sind irgendwie nicht mehr so groß wie früher:-(


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Juni 2018)

Also wenn ihr euch mal zum Fahren versucht zu verabreden, macht es hier im Threads - ich werde versuchen, auch dabei zu sein. 

Schön dass ihr noch lebt.


----------



## iTom (23. Juni 2018)

Gerne doch  Sobald ich mein Schaltwerk entharzt habe und wieder eingestellt, werde ich damit fahren. Ist schon ne Weile her, als ich die Eichel- und Michaelsbergtrails das letzte mal gefahren bin


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Juni 2018)

iTom schrieb:


> Gerne doch  Sobald ich mein Schaltwerk entharzt habe und wieder eingestellt, werde ich damit fahren. Ist schon ne Weile her, als ich die Eichel- und Michaelsbergtrails das letzte mal gefahren bin


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Juni 2018)

@DIRK SAYS & @iTom 

schön mal wieder von euch zu hören. 

@iTom 
in unserer Gegend bin ich schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren. 
Bin meistens in der Pfalz unterwegs. 
Ich starte bei uns und radle Richtung Weinbiet und zurück. Es sind meistens so 80-110 km Touren. Ich fahre mittlerweile lieber lange als reine Trail Touren.


----------



## Bensemer (23. Juni 2018)

Darf man da radeln am Eichelberg? Also quasi rund um die Kaserne, Schießbahn, ehemaliges BW Fahrschulgelände? Ich bin da 8 Jahre mit diversen LKW's und Radpanzern gefahren aber hatte damals unser aller Hobby leider noch nicht


----------



## iTom (23. Juni 2018)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Darf man da radeln am Eichelberg? Also quasi rund um die Kaserne, Schießbahn, ehemaliges BW Fahrschulgelände? Ich bin da 8 Jahre mit diversen LKW's und Radpanzern gefahren aber hatte damals unser aller Hobby leider noch nicht


ja, warum nicht, die Wege sind doch fast alle >2m, da die Baumernter fleißig unterwegs waren;-)


----------



## Bensemer (23. Juni 2018)

Naja, wegen militärischer (Sicherheits)Bereich?
Ok, Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (24. Juni 2018)

Ja, das darf man. Jedenfalls außerhalb der normalen Dienststunden.
Am StoÜPl steht sogar ein entsprechendes Schild. Evtl. ist auch mal Samstags wegen der Reservisten gesperrt.


----------

